#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  اخبار مصر اليوم

## وادكول مش معقول

أصدرت محكمة أمن الدولة العليا مساء أمس الثلاثاء حكمها في قضية الرشوة الخاصة ببرنامج 'صباح الخير يا مصر' والمتهم فيها محمد الوكيل رئيس قطاع الأخبار الأسبق اضافة الى ثلاثة متهمين آخرين، قضت المحكمة بمعاقبة محمد الوكيل بالاشغال الشاقة لمدة 15 عاما فيما يتعلق بتهمتي الرشوة المنسوبتين اليه. 

وكانت المحكمة قد قضت بمعاقبة الوكيل في تهمة الرشوة الأولى بالاشغال الشاقة 10 سنوات مع تغريمه عشرة آلاف جنيه تمثل قيمة الرشوة التي حصل عليها، ثم قضت بمعاقبته بالاشغال الشاقة خمس سنوات آخرى عن الواقعة الثانية وتغريمه ثلاثة آلاف وخمسمائة جنيه وعزله من وظيفته، وعاقبته بالاشغال لمدة 3 سنوات في قضية المخدرات. 

ومن جهة آخرى قضت محكمة أمن الدولة بمعاقبة الطبيب البشري فاخر فؤاد بالاشغال الشاقة 5 سنوات وتغريمه خمسة آلاف جنيه. 

وقضت المحكمة ببراءة كل من الدكتور أحمد الحسيس معد البرنامج وهاني عبداللطيف الموظف بالتليفزيون، وقد صرح المستشار عادل جمعة رئيس المحكمة عقب اصدار الحكم بأنه استعمل الرأفة مع المتهمين حيث ان عقوبة الرشوة تصل الى الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

القت اجهزة الأمن المصرية القبض على شبكة تجسس جديدة تعمل لصالح المخابرات الإسرائيلية (الموساد)، وقالت مصادر في القاهرة ان غرفة المشورة بمحكمة شمال القاهرة قد أمرت بإحالة ثلاثة مصريين إلي محكمة جنح مستأنف العريش وتجديد حبسهم لمدة 45 يوما علي ذمة التحقيقات وذلك لاتهامهم بالتخابر وتقاضي مبالغ مالية ورشاوي دولية. 

وكانت أجهزة الأمن قد نجحت في الكشف عن الشبكة التي تنقسم لتنظيمين تتزعم الأول سيدة تدعي 'نجلاء' وتتولي الاتصال بالجهات الأجنبية وعملاء الموساد، ويضم التنظيم الثاني من وصفته المصادر بأنه لاعب كرة قدم سابق بنادي شهير دون ذكر أسمه. 

وقد تم القبض علي المتهمين اللذين يحملون الجنسية المصرية في سيناء في مدينة العريش وتبين ان اعضاء الشبكة يتولون بالاتفاق مع الاسرائيليين تهريب السياح عبر الحدود.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حذر الرئيس مبارك في كلمته التى القاها أمس امام الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب الوطني من ان توجيه ضربة عسكرية ضد العراق سيؤثر على الجميع وسيؤدي الى اعمال ارهاب وعنف قد لا تقع على الفور لكنها تعطي الفرصة لجماعات الارهاب. 

واضاف ان الارهاب اعمى والحرب اسهل منه لانها معروفة الهدف لكن الارهاب غير معروف موقعه او مكانه والامر لا بد ان يعالج بحكمة ومشيرا في الوقت نفسه الى اتصالاته المستمرة مع الولايات المتحدة لتجنيب المنطقة كلها مخاطر العمل العسكري. 
ووصف مبارك المسألة العراقية بأنها معقدة للغاية موضحا ان من يتصور ان ضرب العراق سوف يرهب دولا عربية اخرى مخطيء ويجهل طبيعة شعوب المنطقة. 

وشدد مبارك على دعوته لبغداد بالإستجابة لقرار مجلس الامن والسماح للمفتشين بالعمل دون معوقات. 

وعلى صعيد القضية الفلسطينية حذر الرئيس مبارك من التفكير في وطن بديل للفلسطينيين، واضاف: ' انه امر خطير جدا ان تطرد شعبا من ارضه فهو لن يقف مكتوف الايدي،..ان مثل هذا العمل يعني تشجيع الارهاب وعلينا ان نعطي كل ذي حق حقه حتى يشعر بالعدالة'. 

وكشف مبارك عن تلقيه لرسالة من رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي ارييل شارون اشار فيها الى رغبته في ان يختتم حياته بالسلام، كما اشار الى ان الرئيس الاميركي وعده خلال الاتصال الهاتفي الاخير بان يبذل جهودا مكثفة خلال الفترة المقبلة لدفع عملية السلام. 
واكد الرئيس انه 'مستعد تماما لبذل الجهد والمساعدة من اجل تحقيق السلام لكنني لا اتجاوب مع مطالب غير عادلة'. 

واشار الى ان لقاءات كثيرة متعددة جرت خلال الايام الاخيرة يمكن ان تصل الى نتيجة، واضاف: 'لكنني لا اتوقع نتائج ايجابية نرجوها قبل الانتخابات الاسرائيلية التي ستجري اواخر يناير المقبل'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح وزير الخارجية المصري احمد ماهر ان الاجراءات التي اتخذتها اخيرا دول الاتحاد الاوروبي بشأن منح تأشيرة ( شنجن) للمصريين، التي تتيح لحاملها التنقل بين دول الاتحاد الاوروبي من دون الحصول على أي تأشيرات اخرى من اي دولة من دول الاتحاد تتطلب فترة قد تصل الى عدة اسابيع للحصول على التأشيرة، مما يتسبب في العديد من المشاكل، حيث يؤدي تأخير منح التأشيرة لتعطيل بعض الاشخاص عن السفر بصورة عاجلة، قد تتطلبها الامور مثل حالات العلاج العاجل او بعض رجال الاعمال. 

واضاف ماهر ان الوزارة تعمل في اتصالاتها مع دول الاتحاد الاوروبي على تسهيل منح تأشيرات شنجن للمصريين وعدم التشدد في منحها للحالات الخاصة كالعلاج ورجال الاعمال والمسؤولين والذين تستدعي ظروفهم السفر بصورة عاجلة. 

ويشار الى انه بسبب هذه التاشيرة تأخر منح رئيس الوزراء عاطف عبيد تأشيرة دخول لمدة 3 أسابيع للحصول عليها قبل زيارته الاخيرة للعاصمة البلجيكية بروكسل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

احتفالات ضخمة للكنيسة المصرية بمرور 31 عاماً على جلوس البابا شنودة   13/11/2002  


المقر البابوي في العباسية يوم الخميس ومن المقرر ان يحضر الاحتفالات عدد من الأساقفة داخل وخارج مصر خاصة من أمريكا واستراليا فضلاً عن رئيس جمهورية اريتريا الذي وصل مصر خصيصاً لهذه المناسبة، إضافة إلى ممثل عن الرئيس مبارك وعدد من الوزراء وشيخ الأزهر وحشد من المثقفين وممثلين لكافة الأحزاب السياسية في مصر. 

و في ظل هذه الاستعدادات فقد عين الثلاثاء الأسقف موسى البراموسي سكرتير البابا الخاص اسقفا للمنصورة (عاصمة الدقهلية) وذلك بعد أن ظل المنصب خالياً لمدة عامين متتالين منذ وفاة الانبا فيلبس اقدم اساقفة مصر. 

والبابا شنودة الثالث هو البطريرك الـ117 ضمن سلسلة البطاركة الأقباط في الكنيسة القبطية والبابا شنودة من مواليد قرية 'سلام'، التابعة لمحافظة أسيوط في 3 اغسطس من العام 1923، وكان اسمه قبل الرهبنة 'نظير جيد'، وتخرج في كلية الآداب قسم التاريخ في جامعة 'فؤاد الاول' القاهرة حالياً، والتحق بالدراسة في 'الكلية الاكليريكية' عام 1946 وانتهت دراسته بها عام 1949، وفي العام 1954 دخل حياة الرهبنة باسم 'انطونيوس السرياني'، ورسم كاهناً عام 1958، وفي العام 1962 صار اسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية و'الكلية الاكليريكية' و'مدارس الاحد'، وما بين عامي 1962 و1971 اصبح اسقفا وفي 14 نوفمبر 1971 رسم بطريركاً للكرازة المرقسية، وما زال في هذا الموقع حتى الان

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الحزب الناصري يناشد القذافي العدول عن قرار الانسحاب من الجامعة العربية   12/11/2002  


ناشد الحزب الناصري في رسالة بعث بها الى العقيد معمر القذافي قائد الثورة الليبية العدول عن قراره بالانسحاب من جامعة الدول العربية، وصرح حامد محمود نائب رئيس الحزب الناصري بأن الحزب ارسل رسالة للأخ العقيد ناشده فيها بكل معاني القومية العربية والأرضية الثورية المشتركة بين ثورة 23 يوليو وبين ثورة الفاتح من سبتمبر ان تعيد ليبيا النظر في قرارها. 

واضاف محمود ان قيادات واعضاء الحزب ينتظرون ردا من الزعيم الليبي، بعد ان دعوا الى حوار حول القرار، عسى أن يسفر الحوار عن العودة عن القرار الصعب. 

وكان الحزب قد اصدر بيانا أعرب فيه قادته عن دهشتهم من صدور هذا القرار في هذا الوقت الدقيق الذي تمر فيه الأمة العربية بظروف دقيقة ووضع متردِ وتتعرض لمخاطر جمة. 

واشاروا الى أن مبررات القرار الليبي موضع اعتبار الحزب، وكل القوى السياسية الواعية، الا أنه يحتاج الى مناقشة في ضوء مجموعة من الاعتبارات، منها ان النظام العربي الاقليمي، ممثلا في جامعة الدول العربية يواجه حاليا مخاطر شديدة تتطلب مساندة الجميع وانسحاب اي عنصر من هذا النظام يسهم ولو عن غير قصد في خلخلة هذا البنيان وتصدعه وتعريضه للانهيار.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

رامي شعبان يعبر الإختبار الأول بنجاح   13/11/2002  


نجح الحارس المصري السويدي رامي شعبان فى اولى اختباراته بعد ان ادى مباراة رائعة مع فريقه الأرسنال الإنجليزي أمس امام 'بي.اس.في اندهوفن' ونجح فى الحفاظ على شباكه نظيفة طوال المباراة التى ادى الأرسنال معظمها بعشرة لاعبين نتيجة طرد كولو تور فى الدقيقة 34 من الشوط الأول، إنتهت المباراة بالتعادل بدون أهداف. 

وكان أرسنال يضمن قبل خوضه هذه المباراة التأهل للمرحلة التالية بدوري أبطال أوربا، وهو ما شجع المدير الفني على إشراك رامي شعبان لأول مرة بدلا من ديفيد سيمان المصاب، ويتصدر الأرسنال مجموعته بفارق الأهداف حاليا بعد فوز اوكسير على دورتموند بهدف مقابل لا شئ. 

كان رامي شعبان في أحسن حالاته ونجح فى إنقاذ مرماه من أكثر من هدف محقق كان أخطرهم تسديدة من نجم ايندهوفن اليوغسلافي ماتييا كيزمان. 

وتألق شعبان أكثر في الشوط الثاني من المباراة وواجه اختبارا حقيقيا حينما انقذ مرماه من انفراد لكيزمان لاعب ايندهوفين، وبعدها بدقائق ابعد كرة عرضية خطيرة لعبها فان بوميل. 

وبرغم تأهل الأرسنال، تعتبر هذه هي المرة الأولى منذ 32 مباراة التى يعجز فيها الأرسنال عن التسجيل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

المنتخب الأوليمبي يواجه البرازيل واليابان   12/11/2002  


تلقي جهاز المنتخب الأوليمبي قرعة دورة قطر الدولية التي تقام في الفترة من 13 الي 24 يناير القادم، تلعب مصر في المجموعة الثانية التي تضم البرازيل واليابان والتشيك وتايلاند، كما تلقى المنتخب الاوليمبي دعوة من جنوب افريقيا للعب امامها في الفترة من 5 الي 12 يناير ولم يتحدد بعد ما اذا كان المنتخب الأوليمبي سيقبل هذا اللقاء خاصة مع عدم وجود فراغ فى هذه الفترة. 

من جهة آخرى اختار شوقي غريب 24 لاعبا للإنضمام لمعسكر الفريق الذي سيبدأ الخميس المقبل ويتخلله مباراة ودية دولية مع تونس يوم 20 نوفمبر باستاد القاهرة وهو اليوم نفسه الذى سيلعب فيه المنتخب المصري الأول امام تونس في تونس، ومن المقرر ان ينضم احمد حسام الي الفريق مع بداية تصفيات المجموعة الافريقية الخامسة التي تستضيفها القاهرة من 24 الي 29 ديسمبر. 

واللاعبون المختارون للمعسكر هم: محمد صبحي ووائل زنجا لحراسة المرمي، ومحمد العتراوي ومحمود شيكو ومحمود فتح الله وحسين امين ومحمود محمود وعمرو الصفتي، ومحمد عبدالله وابوالمجد مصطفي واحمد ابومسلم واحمد كمال ووائل رياض وعادل مصطفي واحمد سمير وحسام غالي ومحمد شوقي ومحمد عبدالواحد، ومحمد زيدان ومحمد اليماني ورضا شحاتة ومحمد محسن ابوجريشة وجمال حمزة وسامح السقا. 

وتعتبر دورة قطر الدولية ضمن البرنامج الاعداد الاساسي لدورة الالعاب الافريقية بالجزائر واثينا الاوليمبية ويتحمل الجانب القطري جميع التكاليف الي جانب الجوائز المالية المقررة لاصحاب المراكز الاولي، ويلعب منتخب مصر مباراته الاولي يوم 14 يناير امام اليابان ويوم 18 امام تايلاند ويوم 20 امام البرازيل ويوم 22 يناير امام التشيك، وتضم المجموعة الاولي قطر والمانيا واستراليا والصين وسويسرا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مسؤول كبير بوزارة التجارة الأمريكية في ختام مؤتمر صحفي لوزير التجارة الأمريكي دون إيفانز في الرباط أن واشنطن تدرس إمكانية إبرام اتفاق للتجارة الحرة مع مصر على غرار الاتفاقيات الموقعة مع كل من الأردن والمغرب. و اضاف المسؤول إن مصر دولة مهمة وصديقة للولايات المتحدة، لكن لديها عدة مشاكل إذ لا بد أن تمضي قدما في عملية الخصخصة وتحرير الاقتصاد وإصلاحه. 

و يذكر ان مصر والولايات المتحدة مرتبطتان باتفاق إطار للتجارة والاستثمار يهدف أساسا لزيادة التبادل التجاري و تسعى مصر منذ ثمانينيات القرن الماضي عقب توقيعها معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل عام 1979 لإبرام اتفاق للتجارة الحرة مع الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشف تقرير صادر عن اتحاد الاقطان بالاسكندرية عن استمرار تراجع صادرات الاقطان المصرية للاسواق العالمية وذلك للاسبوع الثامن على التوالى . وجاء الانخفاض بنسبة بدأت فى بعض الاصناف ب 7 % ووصلت فى البعض الاخر بحوالى 5ر11 % . 

وقد بلغت نسبة التراجع خلال الاسابيع الثمانية الماضية فى موسم التصدير 5ر13 % عن نفس الفترة من الموسم التصديرى الماضى واشار التقرير الى ان المبيعات التصديرية للاقطان المصرية بلغت 424ر45 الف طن فى حين كانت فى نفس الاسابيع الثمانية فى الموسم الماضى 565ر52 الف طن بانخفاض يصل لحوالى 7141 طنا لصالح مبيعات التصدير فى الموسم الماضى . 

واشار مسؤول الى ان هذا الانخفاض فى الصادرات او التعاقدات التصديرية جاء رغم انخفاض اسعار تصدير القطن المصرى لجميع اصناف هذا الموسم عن الموسم الماضى .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

منظمة العفو الدولية تدين التعذيب في مصر   14/11/2002  


حمل تقرير أصدرته امس منظمة العفو الدولية 'أمنستي' على ظروف الاعتقال والمعتقلين في مصر، قائلاً إن 'التعذيب يمارس بصورة منظمة ومستمرة في أماكن احتجاز واعتقال في مصر'، مشيراً إلى ان التعذيب أصبح 'أحد بواعث القلق التي طال عليها الأمد في مصر' على حد ما ذكره التقرير. و قال التقرير الذي يحمل عنوان 'بدون حماية'، اتهامات سابقة بممارسة التعذيب، وبثت وكالة (رويترز) مقتطفات منه جاء فيها إن 'من بين ضحايا التعذيب نشطاء سياسيون وأشخاص قبض عليهم في اطار تحقيقات جنائية واخرون احتجزوا دون ان توجه اليهم أية تهمة'.

وأضاف إن المنظمة حققت في 'ادعاءات عن التعذيب والمعاملة السيئة من أناس ينتمون الى مختلف فئات المجتمع ومن بينهم أطفال وخبراء في الحاسب الالي وسائقون'. وإن عمليات التعذيب التي يتعرض لها المحتجزون والمعتقلون مستمرة منذ سنوات في أماكن لا يحق للسلطات احتجاز المشتبه بهم فيها'. وقالت منظمة العفو الدولية إنها جمعت معلومات على مدى العقدين الماضيين، فضلاً عن غيرها من المنظمات المصرية والدولية لحقوق الإنسان، من خلال المقابلات التي أُجريت مع الضحايا وأقاربهم، والكشوف الطبية والأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم المصرية نفسها، تشكل كمًا من الأدلة الدامغة على الطبيعة الراسخة لنمط التعذيب السائد في مصر. 

ومضى التقرير قائلاً إن 'ثمة أدلة دامغة تؤكد ان مقار مباحث أمن الدولة تستخدم عادة كأماكن احتجاز. ومن ثم تقع على عاتق الحكومة المصرية مسؤولية النظر بامعان في الطابع غير القانوني للاحتجاز في مقار المباحث'.

وأشار التقرير إلى ان الحكومة المصرية تقر بأن مهام التفتيش التي يقوم أعضاء النيابة على مراكز الاحتجاز لا تشمل مقار مباحث امن الدولة. واستعرض التقرير أساليب التعذيب الأكثر شيوعا قائلاً إنها 'الصعق بالصدمات الكهربائية والضرب والجلد والتعليق من الرسغين أو كاحلي القدمين أو التعليق في وضع ملتو على عمود افقي، لا يسلم من خطر التعذيب كل من يوضعون رهن الاحتجاز'.

وجدد التقرير اتهامات سابقة للحكومة المصرية بأنها 'ما زالت ترفض تطبيق ضمانات أساسية لمنع التعذيب وسوء المعاملة، مثل السماح للمعتقلين بالاتصال بالمحامين وذويهم وبالاطباء'. 

و أشار التقرير الذي اورد عدة حالات اتهم مقدموها السلطات بتعذيبهم قائلين انه 'بالرغم من الأدلة الدامغة على انتشار التعذيب وممارسته على نحو منظم، فإن السلطات المصرية لا تعترف الا بحالات متفرقة من انتهاكات حقوق الانسان'.

ورحب التقرير بإحالة ضباط بالشرطة الى المحاكمة بتهمة التعذيب غير أنه قال ان ذلك خطوة غير كافية. وأضاف 'احالة عدد من ضباط الشرطة الى المحاكمة بسبب وفاة معتقلين في غضون السنوات الاخيرة يمثل تطورا هاماً. 

و يشار الى ان جمعية المساعده القانونيه‎‎ المصريه لحقوق‎ الانسان‎‎ قد أعلنت في وقت سابق عن بداية حملة‎‎‎ لمناهضة التعذيب ‎في‎ أقسام‎ الشرطه تستمر حتى يناير2003، وخصصت‎ الجمعية خطا هاتفياً لتلقي‎ الشكاوي‎ من‎ حالات‎ التعذيب‎ داخل‎اقسام‎الشرطه‎ في مختلف أنحاء مصر. 

كما انه طوال العقد الماضي أصدرت منظمة العفو الدولية تقارير عديدة تُوثِّق ممارسة التعذيب في مصر.وبالمثل وثَّقت منظمات حقوق الإنسان المصرية وغيرها من المنظمات الدولية انتشار ممارسة التعذيب في مصر على نطاق واسع. ففي مايو 1996 خُلصت لجنة مناهضة التعذيب إلى أن التعذيب يُمارس بصورة منهجية في مصر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نتنياهو يسعى لزيارة القاهرة   14/11/2002  


افادت مصادر عربية ان وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلي ورئيس الوزراء الأسبق بنيامين نتنياهو بدأ في 'جس نبض' مصر واستطلاع موقفها إزاء طلبه المتعلق برغبته في زيارة القاهرة والالتقاء مع عدد من كبار المسئولين بهدف تعزيز موقفه في معركته السياسية الجديدة مع ارييل شارون رئيس الوزراء لانتزاع زعامة الليكود بعد أن تولى حقيبة وزارة الخارجية في أعقاب الانهيار الذي أصاب حكومة شارون الإئتلافيه مؤخرا. 

وقالت مصادر مطلعة في القاهرة أن رغبة نتنياهو التي نقلها للقاهرة جاءت متزامنة مع بدء معركته الانتخابية مع شارون بهدف كسب أرضية سياسية جديدة ولكسر حدة التفوق الذي احتفظ به شارون في آخر استطلاعات الرأي العام في إسرائيل ومستغلا في الوقت نفسه سوء العلاقات وانعدام الثقة التي ينفرد بها شارون مع القاهرة. 

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن نتنياهو يخطط لتحقيق عدة مكاسب سياسية جديدة في حالة موافقة القاهرة على استقباله وتأتي في مقدمة هذه المكاسب التوصل إلى صيغة تضمن موافقة مصر على إعادة تعيين سفير مصري جديد لها في تل أبيب وهو الموقع الذي مازال شاغرا منذ نحو سنتين. 

كما يسعى نتنياهو إلى الحصول على تعهدات من القاهرة بإمكانية استئناف العلاقات الطبيعية مع إسرائيل والتي جمدتها القاهرة منذ أكثر من عام احتجاجا على الممارسات الإسرائيلية ضد الشعب الفلسطيني وحصار القيادة الفلسطينية في رام الله. 

وذكرت المصادر أن بنيامين نتنياهو قد يتطرق خلال هذه الزيارة المتوقعة من جديد إلى ملف الجاسوس الإسرائيلي عزام عزام. 

ومن جهتها قللت المصادر من احتمالات موافقة القاهرة على إتمام تلك الزيارة لسببين رئيسيين الأول منهما يتعلق بوضع نتنياهو الذي يتمتع بكراهية خاصة من الشعب المصري. 
والثاني هو تأكيد مصر على رفضها التدخل لصالح الأطراف المتنازعة في إسرائيل على الزعامة. وهو نفس ما فعلته إبان معركة شارون و نتنياهو السابقة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

افتتاح معرض خلود الفراعنة ‏في متحف بوسطن بأمريكا غدا   14/11/2002  


يفتتح غدا بمتحف العلوم بوسطن معرض الآثار المصرية ‏( خلود الفراعنة‏)‏ الذي يقام فى مدينة بوسطن الأمريكية وكان المعرض قد بدأ منذ‏5‏ شهور في قاعة الأوديتوريوم في الجاليري القومي للفنون بالعاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن ضمن جولة تستمر‏5‏ سنوات في‏12‏ متحف بأمريكا وكندا ويضم‏115‏ قطعة فنية بديعة بعضها لم يعرض خارج أو داخل مصر من قبل . 

وتمثل هذه القطع تطور الحضارة الفرعونية و قد تم تجميعها من مختلف المتاحف والمخازن الأثرية بالقاهرة والمحافظات‏,‏ و قامت هيئة الاثار المصرية بتسجيل جميع القطع علي الكمبيوتر وعمل بصمة لكل منها لمنع تزويرها أو استبدالها‏.‏

ومن بين محتويات المعرض غطاء تابوت الملك مرنبتاح‏,‏ ورأس تمثال الملك أمنحتب الثالث‏,‏ وتمثال علي هيئة أبو الهول للملك تحتمس الثالث‏,‏ وتمثال للملكة حتشبسوت‏,‏ وتمثال للمعبودة إيزيس والمعبود أوزوريس‏.‏

الجدير بالذكر أن المعرض هو الرابع في سلسلة من المعارض المصرية المخصصة للاثار والفنون الفرعونية في الولايات المتحدة‏,‏ وكان المعرض الأول في عام‏1949‏ بعنوان‏'‏ النحت المصري القديم‏'‏ والثاني عام‏1961‏ بعنوان‏'‏ كنوز توت عنخ أمون‏'‏ والثالث أتخذ نفس عنوان المعرض الجديد‏'‏ خلود الفراعنة‏'‏ في عامي‏1976‏ و‏1977‏ واجتذب‏835‏ الف زائر‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سرور رئيسا لمجلس الشعب وآمال وراشد وكيلين   14/11/2002  


بدأت الدورة البرلمانية الجديدة أمس لكل من مجلسي الشعب والشوري‏,‏ حيث تم في مجلس الشعب تشكيل هيئة مكتب المجلس وهيئات مكاتب اللجان النوعية‏ و فاز الدكتور فتحي سرور برئاسة المجلس في دورته الجديدة‏ للسنة الثالثة عشرة,‏ حيث حصل علي‏441‏ صوتا من الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم‏,‏ وتم انتخاب الدكتورة آمال عثمان والسيد راشد وكيلين بأغلبية‏420‏ صوتا لكل منهما‏.

‏ وكان مجلس الشعب قد عقد جلسة إجرائية أمس برئاسة أكبر الأعضاء سنا وهو خالد محيي الدين‏,‏ وعاونه اثنان من أصغر الأعضاء سنا‏,‏ هما وليد أبو كريسة وعبدالرحيم رضوان‏ وجرت الانتخابات بطريق الاقتراع السري المباشر طبقا لأحكام اللائحة‏.‏

وأعلن الدكتور فتحي سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب أن العمل البرلماني في الدورة الجديدة سيتم علي أساس الالتزام بالدستور واللائحة والأخذ بالحوار الديمقراطي وممارسة دور رقابي كامل علي أعمال الحكومة‏,‏ ومناقشة واسعة حول التشريعات الجديدة‏,‏ والمشاركة الفعالة في حل مشكلات الجماهير والتعاون مع الحكومة‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نسبة الفتيات المدخنات للشيشة في مصر ترتفع بنسبة 30 بالمائة   14/11/2002  


كشفت دراسة متخصصة للجمعية المصرية لمكافحة الادمان أن نسبة الفتيات المصريات المدخنات للشيشة ارتفع من 3 الى 30 بالمائة خلال السنوات الثلاث الاخيرة. 
وقال المحامى هشام عباس رئيس الجمعية ان الدراسة التى اعدتها الجمعية أوضحت أن اقدام الفتيات على تدخين الشيشة كان اما لجذب الجنس الآخر أو الرغبة فى التمرد على المجتمع بشكل عام. 

وأضاف أن من عوامل الجذب التى روجت لها شركات التدخين بعد انتاج الشيشة بنكهات مختلفة اتجاه بعضها الى مخلفات عصير الطماطم الذى تتخلص منها شركات العصائر كعنصر جديد تضيفه على التبغ مشيرا الى أن ذلك يعد كارثة صحية لأنه مشبع بكم هائل من الميكروبات. 

وأوضح عباس أنه اذا كان البعض يعتقد أن الشيشة أقل ضررا من تدخين السجائر فيجب أن ندرك أن الحجر الواحد فى الشيشة يساوى 55 سيجارة وان فى شيشة التفاح يساوى 72 سيجارة وأن الشيشة المضاف اليها المخدر تعادل 102 سيجارة. 

وأكد أن اخطار الشيشة أضعاف أخطار السيجارة وأنها مرتبطة بأمراض العدوى خاصة بالنسبة للفتيات والسيدات على وجه الخصوص لأن انتشار هذه الظاهرة بينهن يفسر ظاهرة استئصال الثدى والرحم وانجاب أطفال الحضانات وظهور التجاعيد المبكرة على وجه الفتيات والسيدات وذلك لتدمير النيكوتين للفيتامين المسئول عن نضارة البشرة وهو الكولاجين. 

وقال عباس ان الجمعية تقدمت بطلب رسمي لمجلس المحافظين باصدار قرار بمنع شرب الشيشة للفتيات فى المقاهى والكافتريات والفنادق الكبرى حتى يمكن السيطرة على هذه الظاهرة التى تنتشر بسرعة مخيفة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

محسن صالح يهدد باللجوء للفيفا إذا لم يسمح الأهلي السعودي لبركات بالسفر   13/11/2002  


هدد الكابتن محسن صالح المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر باللجوء للإتحاد الدولي 'الفيفا' في حالة لم يتجاوب الأهلي السعودي بشأن السماح لمحمد بركات بالإنضمام للمنتخب المصري، وقال محسن صالح جهاز المنتخب أرسل أكثر من مرة لاستدعاء محمد بركات قانونيا الا ان حضوره اصبح صعبا نظرا لإصرار الأهلي السعودي علي إبقائه ضمن صفوفه في المباريات القادمة بالدوري المحلي. 

وقال محسن صالح انه في حالة عدم حضور بركات ستتم مخاطبة الاتحاد الدولي 'الفيفا'‏ لشكوي النادي السعودي خاصة أن موقف الاتحاد المصري قانوني. 

من جهة آخرى يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول اليوم أسماء‏22‏ لاعبا لدخول المعسكر المغلق الذي سيبدأ غدا الخميس استعدادا للسفر يوم الاثنين المقبل إلي تونس للمشاركة مع منتخبها الوطني في لقاء ودي يوم‏ 20‏ نوفمبر الحالي في إطار الاستعدادات لمباراة موريشيوس‏ والمقرر لها 3‏ مارس في الجولة الثانية من المجموعة العاشرة للتصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية ‏2004‏ بتونس‏.‏

وقد تأكد إستبعاد كل من حازم إمام نجم الزمالك وخالد بيبو مهاجم الأهلي بسبب الإصابة، كما استقر الجهاز الفني على استدعاء خمسة محترفين هم نادر السيد حارس مرمي نادي أكراتيتوس اليوناني وهاني سعيد مدافع باري الإيطالي وعبد الظاهر السقا مدافع جنكلير بريمب التركي وأيمن عبد العزيز لاعب ملاطي سبورت التركي وأحمد حسام مهاجم أياكس امستردام. 

أما بالنسبة لأحمد حسن المحترف في تركيا فسينضم مع أحمد صلاح حسني لاعب جنت البلجيكي لمباراة نيجيريا يوم ‏25‏ الشهر الحالي‏.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

مصر تواجه الأرجنتين فى بطولة مصر الدولية للكرة الخماسية   13/11/2002  


تشهد هضبة الأهرام الإستعدادات النهائية لإفتتاح بطولة مصر الدولية الأولي للكرة الخماسية والتى ستقام بين منتخبات أقوي دول العالم خلال الفترة من ‏26‏ الى ‏30‏ نوفمبر الحالي، تستضيف البطولة منتخبات كل من البرازيل ثاني العالم وأول أمريكا الجنوبية والأرجنتين ثاني أمريكا الجنوبية وأورجواي ثالث أمريكا الجنوبية ومنتخب روسيا رابع العالم وايطاليا رابع أوروبا إضافة الى المنتخب المصري. 

وقد تم تقسيم المنتخبات الستة إلي مجموعتين تضم الأولي كل من‏ مصر والأرجنتين وروسيا بينما تضم المجموعة الثانية منتخبات البرازيل وايطاليا وأورجواي‏,‏ وستشهد البطولة مباراتين كل ليلة‏,‏ وستكون مباراة الافتتاح بين ايطاليا وأورجواي‏,‏ ويعقبها لقاء مصر والأرجنتين‏.‏

تقام البطولة بدعم وزارات الشباب والسياحة والطيران والثقافة بالتعاون مع الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم تحت اشراف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم‏.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سمير كمونه فى الطريق الى الزمالك   13/11/2002  


ذكرت مصادر مقربة من الاعب سمير كمونه المدافع المقيد على قائمة الاهلى ان ثمة اتفاق جرى سرا بين اللاعب ومسئولوا الزمالك على الانتقال الى الزمالك مع بداية الموسم القادم، مع إحتمال توقيع كمونه على العقد فى يناير القادم قبل انتهاء عقده مع الاهلى بستة اشهر طبقا للوائح الاتحاد الدولى. 

كانت مفاوضات كمونه مع الزمالك قد بدأت منذ فترة وجيزة، وعرض الزمالك مبلغ 150 الف جنيه الا ان كمونه رفض وطلب الحصول على 200 الف جنيه وهو ما وافق عليه الزمالك. 

وكان علاء عبد الصادق مدير الكرة في النادي الأهلي قد حاول اقناع كمونه بالسفر الى احد اندية الخليج على سيبل الاعارة الا ان اللاعب رفض وطالب بالحصول على فرصته مع الاهلى، وعلى ما يبدو ان الاستعانة بكمونة في المباريات هذا الموسم شبه مستحيله وهو ما دفع اللاعب الى الموافقة على عرض الزمالك. 

يذكر ان سمير كمونه كان قد تعرض للايقاف لمدة موسم كامل بعد نهائى مباراة كأس مصر الموسم قبل الماضى ومن لحظتها لم يحصل كمونة على اى فرصه فى الاهلى وقضى الموسم الماضى فى ثلاث اندية بدأها فى بورصه التركى حتى ديسمبر الماضى ثم انتقل الى الاتفاق السعودى حتى شهر مايو ومنه الى المحرق البحرينى ثم عاد أخيرا الى القاهرة بعد انتهاء الايقاف.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اتحاد الكرة يرفض رفع العقوبة الدولية عن إبراهيم سعيد   

أكد اللواء الدهشوري حرب رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بأكمله رفض بشكل قاطع رفع عقوبة الايقاف الدولي عن لاعب الأهلي ابراهيم سعيد، وأضاف حرب إن من حق جهاز المتخب أن يبحث عن وسائل دعم فريقه لكن القرار النهائي لمجلس الإدارة. 

وكان المدير الفني للمنتخب محسن صالح قد اجرى عدة محاولات لرفع الايقاف الدولي عن ابراهيم سعيد فأرسل للنادي الاهلي يطلب انضمام اللاعب لمعسكر المنتخب القادم استعدادا لمباراه تونس يوم 20 نوفمبر الجاري الا ان المسئولين في الاتحاد رفضوا انضمام اللاعب وتمسكوا بتنفيذه لعقوبة الايقاف الدولي. 

وكان مجلس ادراة الاتحاد قد اصدر قرارا بإيقاف اللاعب دوليا لمدة عامين بعد طرده من المنتخب قبل ايام قليله من بطوله الامم الافريقيه الماضيه والتى اقيمت بمالي لسوء سلوكه. 

من جهة آخرى جاء تقرير الحكم الدولي رضا البلتاجي ليؤكد براءة ابراهيم سعيد من تهمة التحرش أو الاساءة لجماهير الإسماعيلي في مباراة الفريقين الجمعة الماضية

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

المحكمة ترفض وقف مسلسل (امام الدعاة) للشيخ الشعراوى   13/11/2002  


رفضت محكمة القاهرة للأمور المستعجلة دعوى قضائية لوقف مسلسل 'إمام الدعاة' الذي يسرد قصة حياة الداعية الكبير الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي لأن القضية ليست من اختصاصها . وقد استندت المحكمة في رد الدعوى الى ان الأوراق المقدمة إلى المحكمة خلت من أي شيء يحمل إساءة إلى الشيخ أو تاريخه ، وكذلك لان الدعوى تستلزم بحثا موضوعيا متعمقا لتحديد تلك الوقائع والشخصيات التي ذكر الورثة أنها مصطنعة ودخيلة وتسيء إلى الشيخ, وبذلك تكون الدعوى قد خرجت عن نطاق اختصاص محكمة الأمور المستعجلة. 

وكان أبناء الشيخ الشعراوي قد رفعوا دعوى نهاية الشهر الماضى ضد كل من كاتب السيناريو بهاء الدين إبراهيم والمخرج مصطفى الشال والمنتج مطيع زايد والممثل حسن يوسف ورئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون رئيس الإدارة العامة للمصنفات الفنية حسن حامد. 

طالبوا فيها بوقف المسلسل التلفزيوني الذي يتطرق لحياة والدهم, بحجة أن السيناريو الذي عرض عليهم قبل التصوير 'أقدم على تغيير بعض الأسماء الحقيقية بدون مبرر, وأقحم الشيخ في بعض الأحداث دون سبب ودون أن تكون شخصيات حقيقية في حياة الإمام'.

والجدير بالذكر ان المسلسل الذي يقوم ببطولته الفنان حسن يوسف يعرض على شاشات 18 محطة تلفزيونية عربية ويلقى رواجا كبيرا بين مشاهدي الفضائيات العربية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

السلطات اليمنية تمنع دخول الحقائب الدبلوماسية المصرية   


صرحت صحيفة الجماهير اليمنية الناطقة باسم حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي ان السلطات اليمنية في مطار صنعاء الدولي منعت دخول الحقيبة الدبلوماسية للسفارة المصرية في صنعاء مما تسبب في تأجيل موعد افتتاح معرضا للنحت المصري و قد انتقدت السفارة المصرية تلك الإجراءات التي وصفتها بالتعسفية حيث تمت دون اية أسباب تذكر. 

وأوضح المستشار الثقافي بالسفارة الدكتور حمدى عبدالله ان الحقيبة تحتوى على عشرة طرود خاصة بمعروضات المعرض مشيرا إلى ان جمارك مطار صنعاء سبق وان فرضت نفس الإجراءات والتي تعد مخالفه للعمل الدبلوماسي في شهر مارس الماضي بمنعها دخول احد عشر طردا خاصا بمعرض للفن المصري المعاصر. 

واعرب الدكتور حمدى عبدالله عن أسفه لعدم تفاعل وزارة الثقافة اليمنية وتحركها تجاه ذلك في الوقت الذي يفترض ان تشجع مثل هذه المعارض والتي من شأنها تعزيز العلاقات الثقافية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تعيين نادية مكرم عبيد ممثلة لأمين الجامعة العربية في السودان     


عينت جامعة الدول العربية امس وزيرة الدولة لشؤون البيئة المصرية السابقة نادية مكرم عبيد ممثلا لامينها العام عمرو موسى في السودان. و قد ايد الرئيس حسني مبارك اقتراح الجامعة بتعيين عبيد ممثلا للأمين العام في السودان. 

و قال عمرو موسى ' انه سيجري مشاورات فورية بشأن هذا التعيين و اضاف موسى يتطلب ملف السودان قدرا من الحيوية والنشاط والمرونة والدبلوماسية، ويحتاج الى احدى الشخصيات العامة التي لها دور وثقل ورغبة في اداء مهمة وطنية وقومية.. دور ممثل الامين العام ينصب في متابعة موضوع السودان'.

كما رحبت الحكومة السودانية بتعيين الدكتورة عبيد ممثلا للأمين العام للجامعة العربية في السودان‏,‏ وأعرب الدكتور مصطفي عثمان اسماعيل وزير الخارجية السوداني في مؤتمر صحفي عقده بالقاهرة أمس عن أمله في ان تكون السيدة عبيد خير معين للسودان في المحافظة علي استقراره ووحدته وآمنه‏,‏ وفي تفعيل صندوق الجامعة العربية بشأن السودان‏.

‏ وقال ان تعيينها يلبي رغبة الحكومة السودانية في وجود فعلي للجامعة العربية مع السودان‏,‏ لكي تشكل ظهرا منيعا له في وجه المحاولات الأجنبية‏,‏ الساعية لتمزيق وحدته‏.‏ 

يشار الى ان نادية مكرم عبيد تنتمي الى عائلة عائلة مكرم عبيد التي كان لها دور بارز في الحركة السياسية والوطنية المصرية، فهي ابنة أخ مكرم عبيد احد قيادات حزب الوفد القديم، وتدرجت عبيد في عدة مناصب حتى تولت منصب وزيرة الدولة لشؤون البيئة بين عامي 1997 و2001.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

جامعة الأزهر ترفض قيد خريجي الجامعات الأخرى خوفا من نمو تيارات أصولية 

رفضت جامعة الأزهر قيد خريجي الجامعات الأخرى خوفا من نمو تيارات أصولية بها و قد قرر مجلس جامعة الازهر برئاسة الدكتور احمد عمر هاشم رئيس الجامعة عدم قبول أي من خريجي الجامعات الاخرى الراغبين في الالتحاق بجامعة الازهر لدراسة العلوم الشرعية. 

وكان الدكتور عبد الفتاح الشيخ رئيس جامعة الازهر السابق وعضو مجمع البحوث الاسلامية، الذي يمثل اكبر سلطة تنفيذيه بالازهر، قد تقدم باقتراح للمجمع لقبول خريجي الجامعات الاخرى للدراسة بجامعة الازهر بشروط معينة، خاصة ان لائحة المجلس الاعلى للجامعات في مصر تتيح الفرصة لتسجيل خريجي الجامعات للدراسة في الكليات المناظرة بالجامعات الاخرى. ووافقت لجنة التعاون بين مجمع البحوث والجامعة على الطلب واحالته الى جامعة الازهر لدراسته واتخاذ القرار المناسب بشأنه. 

وجاء قرار مجلس جامعة الازهر على خلفية ما اثبتته التجربة من أن الذين التحقوا بالجامعة في السابق كانوا يشكلون جماعات اصولية داخل الجامعة، تروج لأفكار متطرفة بين الطلاب والدارسين، وكانوا يتركون الدراسة ويتفرغون لإلقاء الدروس الدينية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

خط سكك حديدية يربط مصر والسودان بأثيوبيا   


أعلن عمر محمد نور المدير العام لهيئة السكة الحديد في السودان ان جهوداً ستتواصل من أجل ربط السودان ومصر بخط سكك حديدية مع أثيوبيا. وأضاف ان وفداً من جامعة الدول العربية والأمانة العامة للسكك الحديدية العربية ووكيل أول عن وزارة النقل المصرية قد زاروا السودان مؤخراً ووقفوا على امكانيات ربط السودان ومصر بخط السكك الحديدية. 

وصرح المدير العام لهيئة السكك الحديدية عن الجانب الأثيوبي في تصريحات صحفية ان هناك لجنة سودانية ـ أثيوبية تنعقد كل ستة أشهر لدراسة أمر قيام خط السكك الحديدية بين السودان وأثيوبيا، وان هناك شركة صينية تعمل في الجانب الأثيوبي حالياً. 

وأضاف محمد نور ان هناك أربعة عروض من شركات بولندية وفرنسية وصينية لتأهيل خط السكك الحديدية بين الخرطوم وميناء بورتسودان وقيام خط جديد مواز للخط الحالي من الخرطوم إلى بورتسودان، وتابع ان الهيئة الآن تعكف على دراسة هذه العروض المقدمة من هذه الشركات.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

لجان مناهضة التطبيع ترفض تقرير الامم المتحدة حول مصر   


أعربت اللجنة الشعبية المصرية لمناهضة التطبيع والمقاطعة ودعم الكفاح الفلسطيني عن رفضها واستنكارها لما جاء في تقرير لجنة حقوق الإنسان التابعة للأمم المتحدة من انتقاد لمصر بادعاء الهجوم على اليهود في الصحف المصرية. 

وصفت اللجان الشعبية ذلك بأنه استمرار لمسلسل إنحياز الأمم المتحدة للهيمنة الأميركية والصهيونية حتى باتت المنظمة الدولية جسرا تعبر من خلاله الولايات المتحدة الاميركية لأهدافها. 

وأكدت اللجان في بيان لها أن الشعب المصري والحركة الوطنية والمثقفين المصريين لا يعادون اليهودية كديانة وإنما يعادون الاستعمار الصهيوني والعنصرية الصهيونية والعدوان والعنف الإسرائيليين مشيرة إلى أنه لا يوجد هجوم أو حملة في الصحافة المصرية على اليهود وإنما على الصهيونية وإسرائيل، إلا إذا اعتبرت الأمم المتحدة الصهيونية واليهودية شيئا واحدا كما يرى الصهيانة. 

وتساءل البيان عن دور الأمم المتحدة وسط الحصار العنصري الاميركي للشعب العراقيوالذى اسفر حتى الأن عن قتل ما يقارب من مليوني إنسان عربي؟ كما تساءل عن غياب المنظمة الدولية عن قتل الأبرياء في أفغانستان. 

وقال البيان أنه إذا كانت لجنة حقوق الإنسان في الأمم المتحدة لم تر دماء العرب والمسلمين التي سالت وتسيل ظلما وعدوانا فمن الطبيعي ألا ترى إنتهاكات حقوق الإنسان العنصرية التي يتعرض لها العرب والمسلمين في أوروبا وأميركا خاصة بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر، كما أنها لم تر الحملة العنصرية التي تُشن على العرب والمسلمين وعلى الدين الإسلامي من العنصريين في أميركا وأوروبا والكيان الصهيوني ومنهم رؤساء ووزراء وسياسيون ومثقفون. 

واشار البيان إلى أن ما تضمنه تقرير لجنة حقوق الإنسان يتزامن مع حملة ضد أعمال درامية مصرية بدعوى معاداتها للسامية وسبقته حملة ضد صحفيين وكتاب مصريين بنفس الإدعاء الكاذب في إشارة إلى الحملة ضد مسلسل 'فارس بلا جواد' الذي يقوم ببطولته الفنان محمد صبحي والحملة التي سبقتها ضد إبراهيم نافع نقيب الصحفيين بدعوى معاداة السامية

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

السلطات المصرية تسلم 15 فلسطينيا متسللا للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية   

قامت السلطات المصرية مساء أول من امس بتسليم السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية 15 فلسطينيا تسللوا الى الاراضي المصرية عبر الحدود الدولية في اوقات متفرقة من الشهر الماضي وتم ايقافهم خلال شهر اكتوبر الماضي واحتجازهم بقسم شرطة رفح بمصر لحين انتهاء التحقيقات معهم. 

وقال مسؤول مصري انه تم تسليم الفلسطينيين عبر معبر رفح الحدودي واكد الفلسطينيون في التحقيقات التي أجريت معهم انهم تسللوا الى الجانب المصري خوفا من القوات الاسرائيلية التي كانت تطاردهم قرب الشريط الحدودي مع مصر مما اضطرهم الى الدخول للاراضي المصرية بطريق الخطأ. 

يشار الى ان منطقة الحدود المصرية مع غزة تشهد تعزيزات أمنية مصرية منذ بدء انتفاضة الاقصى لمنع عمليات التسلل التي تتم عبر الحدود سواء من جانب المصريين الذين يحاولون الوصول للاراضي الفلسطينية للمشاركة في انتفاضة الاقصى أو الفلسطينيين الذي يحاولون القيام بعمليات التهريب.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الداخلية تبدأ تنقية الجداول الانتخابية بحذف أسماء المتوفين      


قامت وزارة الداخلية بتنقية الجداول الانتخابية بحذف اسماء المتوفين واضافة وقيد اسماء كل من يبلغ 18 سنة حيث كانت الجداول الانتخابية قد اثارت جدلا في الانتخابات البرلمانية الاخيرة عام 2000 من تكرار اسماء المقيدين مع وجود اسماء الوفيات. 

وأعلن اللواء محروس شبايك مدير الادارة العامة للانتخابات بوزارة الداخلية في مؤتمر صحفي عقده في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أول من امس بمقر وزارة الداخلية أن عملية القيد السنوي في الجداول الانتخابية وتنقيتها قد بدأت منذ أول الشهر الجاري وتنتهي فى 31 يناير المقبل، موضحا أنه سيتم خلال هذه الفترة قيد كل من بلغ 18 سنة ميلادية لاول مرة وبشكل تلقائي وفق قاعدة بيانات الرقم القومي، واضافة قيد ساقطي القيد حيث لن يتم قيد أي مواطن سواء من ساقطي القيد أو لمن بلغ 18 عاما عقب انتهاء الفترة المحددة. 

وقال شبايك أنه تمت موافاة كافة مديريات الامن بمواليد كل محافظة شاملة الشياخات والقرى والمركز مقترنة بالرقم القومي ويتم قيدها على مستوى المراكز والاقسام والشياخات.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في الإسكندرية: سداد فاتورة الكهرباء عبر الانترنت  


بدأت فى محافظة الإسكندرية تجربة جديدة لسداد قيمة فاتورة الكهرباء عبر الانترنت، قامت شركة توزيع كهرباء الإسكندرية بتنفيذ نظام يمكن المستهلك من معرفة قيمة الفاتورة الخاصة به عبر الانترنت، وسيبدأ تنفيذ المشروع اعتبارا من أول يناير المقبل‏,‏ وذلك في نظام يطبق لأول مرة في مصر. 

‏ وصرح المهندس إبراهيم عطية رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة أن المستهلك سيعرف قيمة استهلاكه من خلال رقم حسابه المدون بالفواتير السابقة‏,‏ ويمكن للمستهلك أيضا أن يستخرج صورة من قيمة استهلاكه خلال الـ‏24‏ شهرا السابقة‏.‏

من جهة آخرى اشار عطية الى انه تم الاستعداد لشهر رمضان باقامة ‏20‏ غرفة مراقبة موزعة علي الاحياء مزودة بعربات بها أجهزة لاسلكي بحيث يتم إصلاح أي أعطال فى شبكة الكهرباء بصورة فورية وتم توفير العدادات للخيام وموائد الرحمن والوصلات الخاصة بها حتي لاتحدث اي مفاجآت في الشبكة الرئيسية‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تشييع جنازة المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين وسط تجمع كبير   16/11/2002  


شيع بعد ظهر أمس الجمعة جثمان المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين مصطفى مشهور وسط تجمع كبير من مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، شارك الآلاف من المصريين في مراسم الدفن، في الوقت الذى أكدت فيه مصادر بالجماعة من تعيين مرشد جديد خلفا له خلال أيام. 

وكان مشهور قد أصيب بجلطة في المخ نهاية الشهر الماضي لازم على أثرها المستشفي راقدا في غيبوبة طويلة لم يفق منها، ونفى نائب المرشد العام محمد مأمون الهضيبي خلال كلمة القاها امام المشاركين في الجنازة وجود اي خلافات حول منصب المرشد العام مؤكدا ان المرشد الجديد سيعين خلال ايام. 

وقال الهضيبي فور الانتهاء من مراسم الدفن 'كل ما تسمعونه وتقرأونه في الصحف والاذاعات عن وجود خلافات غير صحيح، فالاخوان يحبون بعضهم البعض'. 
واضاف مقاطعا هتافات مؤيدة له طالبا من اصحابها التوقف لان ذلك 'لا يجوز في المقابر' ان 'خطوات اتخذت وسيتحدد المرشد العام خلال ايام'. 

وكان الآلاف قد احتشدوا منذ الصباح الباكر داخل مسجد رابعة العدوية وفي الشوارع المحيطة به ثم خرجوا عقب اداء صلاة الجمعة في موكب مهيب باتجاه مدافن المنطقة التي تبعد حوالي عشرة كيلومترات عن المسجد. 

وفي المقابل اصطفت قوات الأمن وقوات مكافحة الشغب قرب المسجد، وقد سار الموكب صامتا دون شعارات او هتافات. 

يذكر ان مشهور ولد في منيا القمح بمحافظة الزقازيق، وتولى منصب المرشد العام منذ عام 1996، وكان قد تم القبض عليه وسجن عام 1954 ولمدة عشر سنوات لاتهامه في محاولة اغتيال الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في حادثة المنشية الشهيرة، ثم اعتقل مرة آخرى عام 1965، وعقب خروجه غادر مصر عام 1985 قبل ان يعود اليها اواسط التسعينات.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الرئيس الأسبق للمخابرات الأمريكية يدعو الى الهجوم العسكري على مصر   16/11/2002  


هاجم جيمس ولسي الرئيس الأسبق لوكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية الأنظمة العربية عموما والمصرية خصوصا ودعا الى تغيير النظام الحاكم في مصر، وقال ولسي: 'ما ان ننتهي من الصداميين (اشارة الى العراق)، حتى ننتقل الى المباركيين (اشارة الى مصر) ومن ثم الى السعوديين. نريد تحرير الشعوب العربية والاسلامية من انظمة حكمها'. 

وقال الرئيس الأسبق للمخابرات الاميركية ان الوقت قد حان لكي تستبدل الولايات المتحدة جميع الانظمة العربية بالقوة. 
واشار ولسي في كلمتة التى القاها خلال مناظرة كبيرة نظمها اتحاد الطلبة في جامعة اوكسفورد البريطانية الى ان الوقت قد حان لاصلاح الاخطاء التي ارتكبتها الادارات الاميركية المتعاقبة بتعاملها مع الحكومات العربية الحالية وذلك بسبب تعطشها للطاقة والنفط، وأضاف انه يتوجب على الولايات المتحدة ان تخطط لازالة الانظمة العربية الحالية وان تجد بدائل للبترول. 

وقال ولسي في المناظرة التى كانت تدور حول الحرب على الارهاب ان الدول العربية تقسم الى قسمين: اما دكتاتوريات مطلقة، او انظمة لاسر محدودة تتولى الحكم باسلوب بيروقراطي متخلف لا يترك أي مجال للمشاركة السياسية على حد قوله. 

وقال ان الحرب التي تنوي الولايات المتحدة شنها على العراق لا ترتبط بالضرورة بموضوع اسلحة الدمار الشامل، بل هي 'اساس لنشر الديمقراطية في العالمين العربي والاسلامي'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

مبارك يوجه اليوم رسالة جديدة للإسرائيليين   16/11/2002  


من المقرر ان يوجه لرئيس مبارك اليوم رسالة جديدة الى الإسرائيليين خلال الخطاب السياسي الهام الذي يلقيه اليوم أمام الجلسة المشتركة لمجلسي الشعب والشورى والتى يحضرها أكثر من 600 نائب وجميع أعضاء الحكومة وكبار رجال الدولة وشيخ الأزهر والبابا شنودة والمحافظون والسفراء العرب والأجانب. 

ومن المنتظر ان يطلع الرئيس نواب المجلسين على الاتصالات المصرية التي جرت مؤخراً مع الجانب الاسرائيلي بشأن وقف عمليات التصعيد العسكري في قطاع غزة وتحذير مصر من استمرار تلك العمليات التي قد تؤدي لانفجار الأوضاع في المنطقة، وتهديد عملية السلام. 

وقالت مصادر مطلعة أن الرئيس مبارك سيوجه رسالة للإسرائيليين للتحرك لوقف مخطط حكومة شارون الذي يزيد العداء والكراهية للإسرائيليين، وذكرت المصادر ان الخطاب سيتناول الموقف المصري من تطورات الأزمة العراقية بعد قبول العراق لقرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1441 وترحيب مصر بهذا القبول العراقي الذي يجنب المنطقة ويلات الحرب ودعوة الأمم المتحدة للتعامل بنفس المعيار مع اسرائيل. 

كما يوجه الرئيس مبارك تحية خاصة للقوات المسلحة المصرية بمناسبة ذكرى العاشر من رمضان وتأكيده بدعم القوات المسلحة لحماية تراب الوطن. 

كما يتوقع ان يتناول الخطاب القضايا المحلية الهامة خاصة بشأن القروض والبنوك واتجاه الدولة الى تفادي الأخطاء السابقة وسرعة اصدار قانون جديد للبنك المركزي واستمرار البنوك في دعم واقراض أصحاب المشروعات الجادة مع عدم التهاون مع الهاربين بأموال البنوك. 

وتعقد اللجنة العامة لمجلس الشعب أول اجتماع لها بعد تشكيلها لمناقشة خطاب الرئيس واحالته للجان النوعية بينما تقرر اللجنة العامة لمجلس الشورى تشكيل لجنة خاصة لدراسته برئاسة الوكيل الجديد عبد الرحمن فرج محسن. 

يشار الى ان الرئيس مبارك كان قد ألقى خطابا الثلاثاء الماضي امام نواب المجموعة البرلمانية للحزب الوطني، حيث تم اعادة اختيار الدكتور فتحي سرور رئيساً لمجلس الشعب وكل من آمال عثمان وسيد راشد وكيلين وذلك للمرة الثالثة عشر على التوالي

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

مظاهرات بالأزهر تطالب بفتح باب الجهاد امام المتطوعين   16/11/2002  


شهد الجامع الأزهر أمس عقب صلاة الجمعة مظاهرة تجمع فيها آلاف المصلين احتجاجاً على الصمت العربي على المجازر التي ترتكبها قوات الاحتلال الاسرائيلي ضد الشعب الفلسطيني، وطالب المتظاهرون بالافراج عن الطلاب المصريين الذين تم إحتجازهم للتحقيق معهم واتهامهم بتنظيم مظاهرات. 

وندد المتظاهرون بالسياسة الأميركية المنحازة لاسرائيل على حساب الفلسطينيين والتهديد الأميركي بضرب العراق. 

كما ألقى المتظاهرون بياناً طالبوا فيه الحكومات العربية بفتح الحدود أمام المتطوعين للجهاد في فلسطين، مؤكدين أن هناك آلاف المتطوعين الذين ينتظرون دورهم في طابور المجاهدين للانضمام لاخوانهم الفلسطينيين في جهادهم ضد الاحتلال الاسرائيلي. 

كما دعا المتظاهرون أثرياء المسلمين في كل أنحاء العالم الى التبرع بجزء من زكاة أموالهم لاخوانهم المجاهدين في فسلطين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الولايات المتحدة تعرب عن خيبة أملها لإستمرار عرض فارس بلا جواد   16/11/2002  


أعربت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عن 'بالغ امتعاضها' لمصر أمس الجمعة بعد أن عرض التلفزيون المصري حلقة من مسلسل 'فارس بلا جواد' بسبب ما زعمته واشنطن من معاداته للسامية، وأعلنت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية أنها ستعيد إثارة الموضوع مع المسؤولين المصريين لوقف عرض المسلسل. 

وكانت الخارجية الأمريكية قد اعربت عن قلقها قبل عرض المسلسل ولكنها لم تصل إلى حد النقد المباشر لكون الحلقات الأولى منه لم تكن تحتوي على مواد تثير الاعتراض. 

وقالت نانسي بيك المتحدثة باسم وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية إن الحكومة الأمريكية تعرب عن 'خيبة أملها البالغة' لأن التلفزيون الحكومي المصري يبث برنامجا يتعامل مع ما يعرف ببروتوكولات حكماء صهيون، وهي وثيقة مزورة معادية للسامية كوثيقة حقيقية على حد قولها. واضافت أن بث المسلسل يضر بسمعة مصر. 

وقالت المتحدثة:'سنواصل الإعراب للحكومة المصرية عن بالغ قلقنا تجاه مواصلة بث المسلسل وقالت بك إن هذا النوع من البرامج لا يساهم في تعزيز مناخ التفاهم و التسامح الذي يحتاجه الشرق الأوسط بشدة في الوقت الحالي'.

وكان مسلسل 'فارس بلا جواد' الذى كتب حلقاته يقوم ببطولته النجم المصري محمد صبحي وامأخوذ عن شخصية حقيقية قد بدأ بثه مع بدء شهر رمضان في نحو 18 قناة تلفزيونية عربية ويستمر عرضه لـ41 يوما، وقُبل المسلسل قبيل عرضه بموجه شديدة من الاحتجاجات الاسرائيلية والامريكية زاعمين انه يؤدي إلى تصعيد المشاعر المعادية لإسرائيل في الشرق الأوسط. 

وقالت إسرائيل أن المسلسل يعتمد على كتاب بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون الذي صدر في القرن التاسع عشر والذي استخدم من قبل روسيا القيصرية و المانيا النازية كسبب لقمع اليهود واضطهادهم. 

وقد صرحت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة ان المسلسل يتم مشاهدته يوميا بواسطة بعض الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين الا انهم لم يجدوا على ما يبدو ما يسيء إلى السامية خلال الحلقات الأولى منه ولكن القلق انتابهم بسبب الحلقة التي اذيعت مساء الخميس اضافة الى حلقة الأمس والتى التي اظهرت بدأت فى سرد الدور الصهيوني في الإستيلاء على فلسطين منذ بدايات القرن العشرين. 

وكان النجم محمد صبحي قد صرح عقب الهجمة الشرسة التى تعرض لها بأنه اذا كان 'فارس بلا جواد' يقلق الحكومتين اللإسرائيلية والأمريكية فإنه سحرص على ان تكون كل اعماله القادمة من هذه النوعية !.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الكنيسة المصرية تحتفل بالذكرى الـ 31 لجلوس البابا شنودة على الكرسى البابوى   


بدأت الكنيسة المصرية فى احتفالاتها بالذكرى الـ 31 لجلوس البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية على الكرسي البابوي ، وشارك في احتفالات الكنيسة المصرية رئيس اريتريا اسياس افورقي ورؤساء كنائس الشرق الأوسط المختلفة (السريان، والكاثوليك والأرمن، والروم الأرثوذكس). 

وكان البابا شنودة المولود في 23 أغسطس عام 1923 قد جلس على الكرسي البابوي المسمى باسم كرسي مار مرقس - أول من بشر بالمسيحية في مصر - وعمره 48 عاماً . 

ويتمتع البابا شنودة بشعبية واسعة في مصر والعالم العربي لمواقفه السياسية العديدة منها انه اصر باستمرار على رفض التطبيع مع اسرائيل، كما رفض قيام رعايا الكنيسة المصرية بزيارة القدس المحتلة حتى تحريرها. وعندما بادر بعضهم بالسفر الى القدس بعد توقيع الفلسطينيين لاتفاقية سلام مع الاسرائيليين، عاقبهم بالحرمان من التناول- وهو أحد أركان العقيدة المسيحية. 

ومعروف عن البابا شنودة صداقته الواسعة مع الشيوخ والعلماء المسلمين وبخاصة شيخ الأزهر محمد سيد طنطاوي، كما يحرص البابا منذ 18سنة على اقامة مائدة افطار رمضانية لكل رموز المجتمع المصري من سياسيين ومفكرين واعلاميين وفنانين. 

كما كان البابا طرفاً في العديد من الأحداث السياسية أبرزها خلافه مع الرئيس الراحل انور السادات الذي اتهمه بتحريض مسيحيي المهجر ضده، بخاصة بعد أن رفض استقبال قيادات سياسية للتهنئة بعيد القيامة ، ورفضه اذاعة الاحتفال بالعيد في أجهزة الاعلام كما جرت العادة. وقد اعتبر السادات ذلك بمثابة عصيان سياسي فأمر بنفي البابا شنودة الى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون. ولكن الرئيس حسني مبارك أعاد البابا شنودة الى كرسيه بعد توليه الحكم.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وفاة مصطفى مشهور المرشد العام للاخوان    


توفي مساء أمس الشيخ مصطفى مشهور المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المصرية عن عمر يناهز الـ 83 عاما ، وذلك عقب تدهور حالته بعد اصابته بجلطة في المخ قبل نحو أسبوعين وأدخل على أثرها المستشفى حيث توفي هناك. 

ويشيع جثمان المرشد العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين المحظورة اليوم الجمعة من مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة ، ومن المتوقع ان تتحول مأدبة الإفطار السنوي- التي اعتادت الجماعة إقامتها في العاشر من رمضان لرجالات السياسة والثقافة والإعلام وعلماء الدين وقيادات الأقباط والذى يوافق اليوم - إلى حفل لتأبين الشيخ الفقيد . 

وكان الفقيد يقود أكبر الحركات الإسلامية في العالم العربي والإسلامي فهو زعيم التنظيم الدولي للإخوان المسلمين الذى تأسس في مصر عام 1928 على يد حسن البنا ثم انتشر في غالبية الدول العربية والإسلامية ، وتدعو الجماعة إلى إقامة دولة إسلامية بغير طريق العنف، وتؤمن بضرورة الإصلاح السياسي والاقتصادي التدريجي. كما تقبل بالتعددية الحزبية, ولديها حاليا 17 نائبا في مجلس الشعب المصري الذي يضم 454 مقعدا. 

وكان مصطفى مشهور قد اعتقل في عهد عبد الناصر عدة مرات أخرها عام 1965 حيث بقى في السجن حتى 1971 عندما أصدر الرئيس السابق أنور السادات عفوا عن المعتقلين السياسيين ، وقد غادر مشهور مصر عام 1981 إلى الكويت ومنها إلى ألمانيا قبيل موجة الاعتقالات السياسية التى قام بها السادات ، ومكث بألمانيا فترة خمس سنوات ساهم أثناءها في تنشيط التنظيم الدولي للإخوان. ثم عاد إلى مصر قبل وفاة المرشد العام الأسبق عمر التلمساني ليتولى منصب نائب المرشد السابق حامد أبو النصر. وقد بويع مشهور رئيسا للحزب في 1996 ، وتم التجديد له في فبراير الماضي لمدة ولاية أخرى , طبقا لنظام جديد أقرته الجماعة يحدد مدة المرشد بست سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة فقط. 

ومن المنتظر أن يخلفه في المنصب المستشار مأمون الهضيبي الذي يقوم حاليا بمهام المرشد العام للجماعة منذ مرض مشهور الاخير .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حمدى السيد يتراجع عن رفض قيد خريجي الكليات الخاصة بنقابته     


تراجع نقيب الاطباء المصريين الدكتور حمدي السيد عن موقفه الرافض تماما لقيد خريجي كليات الطب الخاصة بالنقابة الا بعد اختبارهم. واشار الى انه في حالة صدور قرارات من وزارة الصحة بتكليفهم ومنحهم تصريح مزاولة المهنة سيتم عرض الامر على مجلس نقابة الاطباء لاصدار قرار بقيدهم في النقابة في حالة موافقة المجلس. 

وانتقد د. حمدى السيد سياسة وزارة الصحة بالسماح لخريجي كليات الطب الخاصة بالتدريب داخل مستشفيات الجامعات الحكومية وقال ان الموافقة على انشاء الكليات الخاصة جاء بهدف ان تصبح هذه الكليات اضافة الى عملية التعليم الطبي في مصر لا ان تصبح عبئا عليها. 

وتجدر الاشارة الى قيام كلية الطب بجامعة مصر للتكنولوجيا بالاتفاق على تدريب خريجيها اثناء سنة الامتياز داخل مستشفيات جامعة عين شمس الحكومية ، وينص التعاقد الذي بدأ تنفيذه بالفعل على ان يقضي خريجو كلية الطب الخاصة 8 اشهر من سنة التدريب داخل مستشفيات جامعة عين شمس، واربعة اشهر في مستشفى جامعة مصر للتكنولوجيا تحت اشراف اساتذة من كلية طب جامعة عين شمس مقابل حصولها على 200 جنيه من كل طالب خلال سنة التدريب. 

وكانت كلية الطب (جامعة مصر للتكنولوجيا) قد احتفلت في يوليو الماضي بتخريج اول دفعة من طلبتها ، كما ستعقد كلية طب (جامعة 6 اكتوبر) امتحان التخرج في ديسمبر المقبل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عمر سليمان رئيس المخابرات يلتقي بعرفات وشارون    

أنهى أمس مدير المخابرات المصرية عمر سليمان لقاءه مع رئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية أرييل شارون الذى التقى به عقب لقائه بالرئيس الإسرائيلي موشيه كتساف والرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات ، وتركزت المباحثات على ترتيب مفاوضات فلسطينية إسرائيلية في القاهرة على المستوى الامنى تتبعها مفاوضات سياسية.

وقد اقترح سليمان أن تعالج المفاوضات الأمنية الوضع في الأراضي المحتلة وسحبا فوريا للقوات الإسرائيلية مقابل تعهد الطرفين الإسرائيلي والفلسطيني بوقف العمليات العسكرية. 

وكذلك تهدف زيارة رئيس المخابرات المصرية إلى إسرائيل والأراضي الفلسطينية الى إطلاع الجانب الإسرائيلي على نتائج الاجتماع الذي أجري في القاهرة بين حركتي فتح وحماس وإبلاغ الرئيس عرفات بضرورة إجراء الإصلاحات الأمنية والسياسية في هيكل السلطة الفلسطينية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تحديد يوم 17 ديسمبر لمحاكمة شبكة التجسس الجديدة   

حددت محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ يوم 17 ديسمبر المقبل لبدء محاكمة شبكة التجسس المتهم فيها ستة اشخاص من بينهم لاعب كرة اليد المعتزل خالد مسعد، والذي كان يعمل في مجال السياحة، ونجلاء ابراهيم عيد مديرة التسويق بشركة سياحية، وموظف كبير باحدى سفارات مصر في الخارج، وموظفان آخران هما ياسر ومسعد ويعملان بنفس الشركة. 

وقد قررت غرفة المشورة بمحكمة القاهرة تجديد حبس ثلاثة من المتهمين 45 يوما على ذمة القضية، كما قررت محكمة العريش تجديد حبس نجلاء ابراهيم وخالد مسعد 45 يوما ووجهت لهما تهمة الاتصال بالموساد الاسرائيلي وتقاضي رشاوى دولية من جهات اجنبية مقابل تهريب السائحين الى اسرائيل. 

وكانت التحقيقات قد كشفت عن تورط مسؤول الشركة خالد مسعد اللاعب السابق بنادي الزمالك في تهريب 16 سائحا صينيا الى اسرائيل عبر الحدود المصرية بمساعدة ثلاثة من اعراب سيناء جار البحث عنهم، وكانوا في طريقهم الى تهريب آخرين الا ان أجهزة الأمن احبطت المحاولة وألقت القبض عليهم واحالتهم الى النيابة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

محسن صالح يعلن قائمة المنتخب   

اختار الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة الكابتن محسن صالح 24 لاعبا للدخول في المعسكر الذي سيبدأ اعتبارا من ظهر غدا استعدادا لمباراه تونس الوديه يوم 20 نوفمبر الجاري بتونس، علي ان يتم اضافة او استبعاد بعضهم لمباراه نيجيريا نظرا لارتباط المحترفين بالسفر الى انديتهم عقب مباراة تونس. 

وقد اختار الجهاز الفني كل من: 'نادر السيد، احمد حسام، ايمن عبد العزيز، عبد الظاهر السقا، هاني سعيد، محمد بركات، عبد الواحد السيد، مدحت عبد الهادي، طارق السيد، تامر عبد الحميد، عبد الحليم علي، بشير التابعي، عصام الحضري، شادي محمد، احمد بلال، محمد جوده، وائل جمعه، عمرو فهيم، خميس جعفر، سيد معوض، عمرو الدسوقي، سامح يوسف، اكرامي ابراهيم، محمد عبدالله. 

وقد صرح محسن صالح بقوله ان موقف سيد عبد الحفيظ وياسر رضوان سيتحدد بناء علي التقرير الطبي لهما بعد اصابتهما في لقاء المصري الاخير، ونفس الامر بالنسبة لحازم امام. 

من ناحيه اخري تصاعدت نبرة الخلاف بين محسن صالح المدير الفني للمنتخب الاول وشوقي غريب المدير الفني للمنتخب الاوليمبي بسبب اصرار الاول علي اختيار بعض اللاعبين الاساسين من المنتخب الاوليمبي في ظل حاجه المنتخب الاوليمبي لهم قبل التصفيات المؤهله لنهائيات دوره الالعاب الافريقيه. 

وقد طلب شوقي غريب تدخل هاني ابو ريده المشرف علي المنتخبات التدخل لمنع محسن صالح من استدعاء محمد شوقي لاعب المصري للمنتخب الاول وقد قام ابو ريدة بالفعل بحسم الامر لصالح المنتخب الاوليمبي

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الصحف السويدية تلقب رامي شعبان بالأمير المصري     


رحبت الصحف الرياضية العالمية بحارس الأرسنال المصري السويدي رامي شعبان بعد التألق الذي ظهر به في مباراة الأرسنال الأخيرة أمام ايندهوفن أمس الأول والتى انتهت بالتعادل بدون أهداف وانقذ رامي مرماه من أكثر من فرصة خطيرة، صحيفة 'بلاديت أفتون' السويدية الشهيرة أجرت حوارا مطولا مع شعبان لقبته فيه بالأمير المصري. 

حرصت الصحيفة على الحديث مع رامي شعبان عن كل شئ في حياته من حياته فى مصر وانجلترا، ومعتقداته الدينية. 

قال رامي شعبان انه بدأ لعب كرة القد كحارس مرمى وهو في سن الخامسة عشر، وحينها لعب لنادي إتحاد عثمان في مصر، وعندما كان في العشرين من عمره انتقل للقاهرة لدراسة الإقتصاد 'حينها عرفت كم كنت محظوظا، رأيت الحياة الشاقة التى يحياها المصريون، .. في السويد يشكو الناس حينما تنقطع الكهرباء لخمس دقائق او حينما تكون المياة باردة .. في مصر هناك طبقتان الأغنياء جدا والفقراء جدا ولدي اصدقاء من كلتا الطبقتين، في مصر اتحدث العربية بطلاقة ، ومصر هي وطني الحقيقي'.

وعن معتقداته الدينية قال رامي شعبان للصحيفة السويدية التى نشرت صورة من مباراته الأخيرة وهو يتصدى لإنفراد 'لكل منا طقوس معينة قبل اي مباراة، باتريك فييرا يختبر حذائه، ويلتورد و هنري يتحادثان عن باريس، اما انا فأربط منشفة حول رأسي وأمسك بالقرآن الكريم في يدي وتعودت ان أقرأ بعض الأيات قبل المباراة، .. الحمد لله اننى متدين الى حد ما'. 

وعن حياته في انجترا قال رامي شعبان: 'أحاول الهدوء حاليا في إنجلترا، وانا اعيش في فندق لندن مع زميلي بالأرسنال جيلبيرتو، واحلم باللعب في مباريات الدوري الإنجليزي وخاصة ضد توتنهام.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لليد يعلن فتح باب الاحتراف للاعبين    


أعلن رئيس الاتحادين الدولي والمصري لكرة اليد حسن مصطفى أن الاتحاد المحلي قرر فتح باب الاحتراف أمام اللاعبين بضوابط مرنة تسمح لهم باكتساب المزيد من الخبرات في الخارج، خاصة في ظل وجود عدد كبير من اللاعبين الشباب الذين يملكون الموهبة . 

رافضا الانتقادات التي وجهت للمدرب اليوغسلافي زوران زيفكوفيتش مشيرا إلى أنه يعمد إلى بناء فريق جديد لكرة اليد المصرية ، وأعاد له الفضل فى حصول مصر على المركز الرابع فى بطولة العالم الأخيرة - وهو أفضل إنجاز تحقق لكرة اليد العربية والأفريقية. 

تجدر الاشارة الى ان انتقادات عديدة قد وجهت الى المدرب اليوغسلافى عقب حلول المنتخب في المركز الأخير في بطولة العظماء السبعة . 
وقد برر حسن مصطفى هذه النتيجة السيئة بأن المنتخب يمر بمرحلة تجديد حيث تم الاستعانة بعدد من الوجوه الصاعدة لضمان استمرار الفريق في طريقه المرسوم للمشاركة في بطولة العالم المقبلة ، هذا بالاضافة الى وجود عدد من الاصابات لبعض النجوم مثل حمادة الروبي ومروان رجب وكذلك نتيجة الدفع بعدد من العناصر الشابة القليلة الخبرة. 

وسيغادر الفريق المصري إلى يوغسلافيا في 11 ديسمبر المقبل للعب عدة مباريات هناك ينتقل بعدها الفريق إلى فرنسا للمشاركة في دورة إيفري الدولية, ويعود بعدها إلى القاهرة للمشاركة في بطولة الأهرام الدولية التي ستقام في الفترة من 3 إلى 27 يناير المقبل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الزمالك يهزم مازيمبى على ارضه ووسط جمهوره   


هزم فريق الزمالك للقاء مازيمبى الكونغولى امس فى اياب الدور نصف النهائى لمسابقة ابطال افريقيا وقد كان يكفيه التعادل السلبي للتأهل الى الدور النهائي ، وكان الزمالك قد تعادل مع مازيمبي 1-1 فى مازيمبى فيما خسر الرجاء امام اسيك صفر-2. 

وخاض الزمالك لقاءه الحاسم وعينه على بطاقة التأهل املا في احراز اللقب للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه بعد اعوام 84 و86 و93 و96 والفوز بمليون دولار يمنحها الاتحاد الافريقي للعبة الى البطل، علما بانه صاحب الرقم القياسي بعدد مرات الفوز باللقب. 

وقد اتم الزمالك استعداده للقاء ونجح جهازه الفني في اخراج اللاعبين من الصدمة التي تعرضوا لها اثر الخسارة امام حرس الحدود 1-2 في المرحلة السابعة من الدوري المصري، كانت المباراة صعبة خصوصا وان الفريق الكونغولي يلعب بشكل افضل خارج ارضه، ويملك عناصر مهمة ابرزها مبومبونكو نغوي الذى احرز هدف الذهاب وموكادي وبافوفوا وموساسا ، كذلك يعتبر مازيمبى واحدا من اعرق الاندية في القارة الافريقية وسبق له الفوز باللقب الافريقي مرتين عندما كان اسمه انج البير عامي 67 و68. 

كما اكتملت صفوف الزمالك بشفاء حازم امام الذي قاد الفريق ومعه وليد عبد اللطيف ومحمد عبد الواحد، وتمثل عودتهم عنصر قوة للفريق الذى حقق من قبل على ارضه 37 انتصارا مقابل تعادلين دون اي هزيمة. وقاد اللقاء طاقم تحكيم اثيوبي بقيادة تسيمبا هايله ميريام.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

احتياطي الغاز المصري يكفي 60 عاما للاستهلاك والتصدير    15/11/2002  


صرح المهندس سامح فهمي وزير البترول بان احتياطي الغاز في مصر يكفي للاستهلاك المحلي والتصدير لمدة 60 سنة في حين يكفي الاحتياطي النفطي مدة 14 عاما ، مشيرا الى ان احتياطي الغاز الطبيعي قفز من 36 تريليون متر مكعب الى 5.58 تريليون متر مكعب مما سيكفي مدة 60 عاما للاستهلاك والتصدير. 

واوضح فهمي ان حجم الاستهلاك المحلي للمنتجات النفطية والغاز يبلغ 5.41 مليون طن سنويا بقيمة 4.5 مليار دولار ، كما بلغت الصادرات المصرية من النفط ومشتقاته 4.2 مليار دولار العام الماضي مضيفا ان حجم الاستيراد بلغ 444 مليون دولار. وتنتج مصر حاليا 19 مليار متر مكعب من الغاز الطبيعي مخصصة للاستهلاك المحلي. 

وتجدر الاشارة الى ان وزارة البترول تلقت 36 طلبا جديدا من شركات اجنبية من 22 بلدا للتنقيب عن النفط في 21 منطقة في مصر ، وبلغت استثمارات الشركات الاجنبية الحالية في قطاع التنقيب عن النفط والغاز وانتاجهما 3.5 مليار دولار في الاعوام الثلاثة الاخيرة

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

على ما يبدو ان المليون دولار جائزة كأس بطولة رابطة الأبطال للأندية الأفريقية يبتعد عن متناول ايدي لاعبي الزمالك، اصبح على الزمالك مواجهة الرجاء البيضاوي في نهائي أفريقيا، والأمر ليس صعبا اذا تعلق فقط باللعب امام فريق مغربي يمثل عقدة الشمال الإفريقي الشهيرة ولكن الأمر يتعلق بلعب مباراة نهائية في المغرب. 

في مباراة غريبة نجح فريق الرجاء البيضاوي من هزيمة اسيك ابيدجان القوي بأربعة أهداف مقابل لا شئ وهي نتيجة غير متوقعة على الإطلاق لمن لاحظ اداء اسيك خلال البطولة، وأصبح نهائي البطولة عربي عربي. 

جرت المباراة مساء أمس في الدار البيضاء وانتهت بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت القاهرة، وشهدت انتقاما مغربيا من اسيك الإيفواري وكان آسيك قد فاز في لقاء الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين في أبيدجان. 

نال الرجاء المباراة باستحقاق بعد ان تسيد المباراة على مدار شوطيها وقدم لاعبوه مباراة عالية المستوى رغم سوء حالة أرضية الملعب التى تحولت الى بركة طينية نتيجة هطول الأمطار. 

شهد الشوط الأول تألق حارس المرمي الإيفواري 'كانتي' الذي نجح في انقاذ مرماه من عدة كرات مغربية خطيرة، وجاءت الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول وجاء معها أول أهداف الرجاء بقدم بوشروان نجم المباراة بلا منازع من كرة عرضية. 

وخلال الشوط الثاني خرج 'كانتي' الحارس الإيفواري والدرع الواقي لأسيك ابيدجان للإصابة ولعب بدلا منه 'كوني' الذي ظهر بمستوى متواضع وكانت النتيجة ان اهتزت شباك أسيك مرة آخرى في الدقيقة 15 بقدم فرانسواه، وقبيل انتهاء الوقت الأصلي للشوط الثاني اضاف فرانسواه الهدف الثالث للرجاء والثاني له خلال المباراة وكان بمثابة هدف الاطمئنان والصعود للرجاء فقد كان مجموع المبارتين قبل هذا الهدف يشير الى لعب وقت اضافي، وفي الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع جاء الهدف الرابع بقدم عمر زويد. 

وعلى الجانب الآخر لم يختبر الحارس المغربي مصطفى الشاذلي طوال المباراة الا في كرتين او ثلاث بعدها تصدى الدفاع المغربي القوي لهجمات أسيك ومنعه من الإقتراب. 

وبهذه النتيجة يلعب الرجاء مع الزمالك احد يومي 29 او 30 نوفمبر الحالي بالدار البيضاء وبالقاهرة احد يومي 13 او 15 ديسمبر القادم.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يطير منتخب مصر الأول اليوم الى تونس استعدادا لأداء مبارة ودية مع منتخبها الأول بعد غد الأربعاء، ثم يطير بعدها الى نيجيريا لأداء مباراة أخرى مع المنتخب النجيري في اطار استعداداته لتصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية التى خسر فيها مباراته الأولى امام مدغشقر واصبح مهددا بالخروج من التصفيات لأول مرة فى تاريخه. 

ويغيب عن تشكيل المنتخب امام نيجيريا خمسة محترفين هم نادر السيد وعبد الظاهر السقا وأحمد حسام وهاني سعيد وأيمن عبد العزيز يضاف اليهم سباعي الزمالك عبد الواحد السيد وبشير التابعي ومدحت عبد الهادي وتامر عبد الحميد وحازم امام وطارق السيد وعبد الحليم علي حيث رفض الزمالك استمرارهم مع المنتخب بعد مباراة تونس وطالب بعودتهم استعداداً لمباراتي الدور النهائى لدوري ابطال أفريقيا امام الرجاء المغربي. 

إضافة الى ذلك استبعد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب كل من سيد عبد الحفيظ وياسر رضوان لاعبي الأهلي بسبب الاصابة مع غياب عصام الحضري عن مباراة تونس فقط لمرضه، وبذلك سيعتمد المنتخب على لاعبي الأهلي وائل جمعة وشادي محمد ومحمد جودة وأحمد بلال وحسام غالي، كما استبعد الاتحاد فكرة الاستعانة بابراهيم سعيد بسبب الإيقاف. 

وخروجا من هذا الموقف الصعب وافق شوقي غريب المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر الأولمبي على استعانة محسن صالح المدير الفني للمنتخب الأول بنجوم المنتخب الأولمبي سواء المحليين محمد شوقي وعمرو الدسوقي وحسام غالي، أو المحترفين محمد زيدان لاعب أي بي كوبنهاجن أو محمد اليماني لاعب ستاندرليج البلجيكي على ان تكون الأولوية في ضم اللاعبين للمباريات الرسمية وتكون الأولوية لمنتخب مصر الأول، ووافق شوقي غريب على الاستعانة بجميع نجومه في رحلة نيجيريا. 

جدير بالذكر ان منتخب مصر الأوليمبي سيلعب مع نظيره التونسي في نفس التوقيت في القاهرة استعداداً لخوض تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية في القاهرة في الفترة من 9 إلى 19 ديسمبرالمقبل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكر مصدر مسؤول بالنادي الاهلي السعودي انه تمت الموافقة للاعب المصري المحترف في صفوف الفريق محمد بركات للإلتحاق بمنتخب مصر، وذلك للعب مباراتين وديتين امام منتخبي تونس ونيجيريا فى الثلث الأخير من هذا الشهر. 

وقال المصدر ان بركات سيغادر جدة بعد ان يشارك في المباراة الاولى التي سيلعبها الاهلي السعودي امام الاهلي اليمني في اطار تصفيات مجموعة البحر الاحمر والتي ستنطلق غدا. 

يذكر ان محسن صالح المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر والاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم هددا برفع شكوى الى الاتحاد الدولي (الفيفا) اذا لم تسمح ادارة الاهلي السعودي للاعب محمد بركات بالسفر والالتحاق بمعسكر المنتخب المصري استعدادا لمباراة تونس ونيجيريا. 

وكان الأهلي السعودس قد ابدى رفضه التحاق بركات بالمنتخب لحاجته اليه في الفترة القادمة التى يخوض فيها بطولة البحر الاحمر مع المريخ السوداني والاهلي اليمني.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سجلت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان امس اعتراضا رسميا على بث مسلسل )فارس بلا جواد) على شاشة التلفزيون الرسمي المصري الذي انتقدته الادارة الأمريكية بدعوى تحريضه على كراهية اليهود ومعاداة السامية. 

ويعد هذا هو أول انتقاد يوجه للمسلسل من قبل إحدى منظمات المجتمع المدني في مصر بسبب اعتماد المسلسل على بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون كمرجعية لمعظم أحداثه الدرامية، علما بان الصحف القاهرية شهدت في الآونة الأخيرة عدة مقالات انتقادية للمسلسل بسبب بعض الأخطاء الفنية والدرامية. 

و قالت المنظمة فى بيانها إنها تؤمن تماما بحرية التعبير وحرية الرأي وتعارض مصادرة الأعمال، لكنها أضافت أنها تؤمن أيضا بوجوب ألا يساء استخدام أشكال التعبير لترويج وقائع أو أحداث قد تثير الكراهية على أساس الدين او العرق أو اللون أو الجنس. ووجهت انتقادا ضمنيا إلى كتاب ( بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون) التي يقول العاملون على إنتاج المسلسل انهم استندوا إليها كخلفية للعمل الدرامي الذي يروي مغامرات الصحفي المصري الراحل حافظ نجيب. 

من ناحية اخرى تنظم اليوم المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الانسان مؤتمراً صحفياً بمقرها لاعلان مرجعيات لجنة الديمقراطية وأولويات عملها في المرحلة القادمة. ويشارك في المؤتمر ممثلو الأحزاب والجمعيات الأهلية المشاركون في اللجنة .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة اعتزام امريكا خفض مساعداتها لمصر، واشارت السفارة إلى أن التصريحات التي نقلت عن مسؤول بوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، والمتعلقة بمراجعة مساعدات بلاده للدول العربية، تتعلق بمبادرة الشراكة الأمريكية ـ الشرق أوسطية العاملة على ارساء قواعد الديمقراطية واحترام القانون. 

واضافت السفارة ان الولايات المتحدة تعتزم تقديم 20 مليون دولار لدعم مشروعها في البلدان العربية، وان الدراسات الحالية تعكف على تحديد نصيب كل دولة من تلك المساعدات. 

ويشار الى ان المساعدات الامريكية الى مصر هي جزء من المساعدات التي تقدمها الولايات المتحدة لمصر واسرائيل منذ توقيع معاهدة السلام بين البلدين عام 1979.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

على نحو مفاجئ وفي زيارة لم يسبق الإعلان عنها من قبل، غادر امس الاثنين الرئيس حسني مبارك القاهرة متوجهاً الى دمشق لإجراء محادثات تستغرق بضع ساعات مع نظيره السوري بشار الاسد حول تطورات الوضع الفلسطيني والعراقي، كما تناولت المحادثات سبل التوصل الى موقف عربي موحد من التطورات الجارية في المنطقة.واستعرض الزعيمان‏,‏ أيضا‏,‏ سبل تطوير العلاقات الثنائية في مختلف المجالات‏.‏

وصرح مصدر سياسي سوري بأن القمة المصرية ـ السورية تأتي في إطار التنسيق الدائم والمستمر بين القاهرة ودمشق‏,‏ كما تأتي وسط أوضاع عربية بالغة التعقيد‏,‏ وعلي خلفية ظروف إقليمية ودولية حساسة ومهمة تتطلب عملا عربيا موحدا‏.‏ وكان الرئيس مبارك والسيدة قرينته قد غادرا القاهرة بعد ظهر أمس متوجهين إلي دمشق‏.‏

وربطت مصادر مصرية بين المحادثات التي شهدتها القاهرة مؤخراً بين حركتي 'فتح' و'حماس'، وهذه الزيارة المفاجئة للرئيس مبارك إلى سوريا، في إشارة إلى ملف الحركات الفلسطينية التي ترعاها وتستضيفها دمشق. 

وكانت سوريا المدرجة منذ عقود على لائحة أميركية لـ 'الدول الراعية للارهاب'، قد أثارت غضب واشنطن على خلفية دعمها لجماعات فلسطينية رافضة للتسوية السلمية مثل حركة المقاومة الاسلامية (حماس) والجهاد الاسلامي، فضلاً عن 'حزب الله' اللبناني، المدعوم بشكل كبير من سوريا وإيران. 

وجدير بالذكر أن الرئيسين مبارك والأسد التقيا بالقاهرة في‏30‏ سبتمبر الماضي‏,‏ حيث قام الرئيس السوري بزيارة قصيرة لمصر استغرقت عدة ساعات‏.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ابلغ النائب المعارض بالبرلمان رجب هلال حميدة سلطات الامن عن سرقة سيارته وبداخلها 44 ألف جنيه وخمسة استجوابات كان ينوي تقديمها الى البرلمان خلال الايام القادمة ، ولم يوجه رجب حميدة اية اتهامات لاى شخص او جهة بالتورط فى السرقة.

وذكر حميدة ان الاستجواب الاول كان يعتزم تقديمه لوزير الداخلية حول المعاملة داخل السجون، والثاني لوزير التعليم حول الفساد المالي والاداري في الوزارة، والثالث لوزير الاسكان حول المخالفات في مساكن صقر قريش، والرابع لوزير الاقتصاد ومحافظ البنك المركزي حول العلاقات التي تربط مسؤولين في البنوك ببعض المقترضين الذين فروا للخارج. والاستجواب الاخير كان موجها لرئيس الوزراء ويدور حول تدخل الامن في شؤون الاحزاب وعدم اتاحة الممارسة الديمقراطية الصحيحة. 

وكان حميدة قد فوجئ عقب تناوله الافطار عند أحد اصدقائه في شارع الهرم بعدم وجود سيارته من طراز جيب شيروكي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت مصادر إسرائيلية اليوم ان سلطات التحقيق المصرية وجهت الإتهام لمدير مكتب سفريات من تل أبيب يدعى زئيف رفائيل بتهريب عمال أجانب وساقطات بمساعدة وكلاء سفر مصريين. كما توجه السلطات المصرية لرفائيل اتهامات بجمع معلومات لصالح المخابرات الإسرائيلية (الموساد). 

واضافت المصادر ان السلطات المصرية قالت أن ستة وكلاء سفر مصريين تعاونوا مع رفائيل في تهريب العمال الأجانب والساقطات الى إسرائيل، اضافة الى ادلائهم بمعلومات تم نقلها للموساد. 

وجاء في الاعلان المصري أن 'الحديث يدور عن عصابة دولية، قامت بتهريب سبع مجموعات من العمال الأجانب الذين تنكروا لسياح في سيناء وتسللوا الى إسرائيل بفضل التعاون بين رفائيل وشركائه المصريين الستة'. وقالت المصادر الإسرائيلية ان مصر لم تطالب بمحاكمة رفائيل. 

ونقلت المصادر عن وكيل السفريات زئيف رفائيل نفيه لأية علاقة بتهريب العمال الأجانب أو التجسس، وادعى أن نية المصريين تتجه للقضاء على الرحلات التي يقوم بها الإسرائيليون لمصر نهائياً، ويملك رفائيل مكتب 'متسادا' للسفريات المتخصص منذ سنوات في تنظيم الرحلات الى مصر. 

من جهة آخرى اعتقلت سلطات الامن المصرية ثلاثة مصريين جدد في القضية نفسها مما يرفع عدد المتهمين في القضية التي كشف عنها في الايام الاخيرة الى تسعة متهمين، وقال مصدر رسمي في الشرطة ان الامن لايزال يبحث عن ثلاثة من المشتبه بهم في ذات القضية التي اتخذت المتهمين فيها شركة سياحة للتغطية على عمليات تهريبهم رعايا صينيين وروس ومن مالدفيا للعمل في تجارة المخدرات والأعمال المخلة في اسرائيل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت قناة 'سي.ان.ان' الاخبارية الأمريكية مساء أمس ان رسالة وصلت الى مراسل قناة 'الجزيرة' القطرية يوجه عبرها تنظيم القاعدة تهديداً مباشرا للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وجاء في الرسالة: 'إذا لم تتوقف الولايات المتحدة عن دعم إسرائيل ضد الفلسطينيين فعليكم أن تتوقعوننا في نيويورك وواشنطن، لا تجبروننا على اعادتكم في أكفان'.

وصرح مراسل قناة الجزيرة، يسري فودة في حديث لمحطة 'سي.ان.ان' إنه تلقى الرسالة عبر قنوات موثوق بها أثبتت مصداقيتها من قبل وأنه يعتقد أن الرسالة أصلية، وأفاد المراسل أن تنظيم القاعدة يعرض طلباته ويشرح ماذا سيحدث في حالة لم تلب الولايات المتحدة هذه المطالب. وجاء في الرسالة: 'اذا كان بوش وشارون رجلا سلام فنحن أيضاً رجال سلام'.

وأضاف المراسل أن تنظيم القاعدة يضع دائماً على قائمة أولوياته خروج القوات الأمريكية من المملكة العربية السعودية ومنطقة الخليج غير أن الموضوع الفلسطيني يتصدر أولوياته الأن. كما وردت الشيشان وكشمير والفلبين والعراق في الرسالة أيضاً وتنتهي الرسالة بدعوة مواطني الولايات المتحدة الى اعتناق الإسلام. 

وحمل تنظيم القاعدة عبر الرسالة الولايات المتحدة المسؤولية عن موت الاطفال العراقيين جراء العقوبات الاقتصادية التي فرضت على العراق بعد حرب الخليج وقالت الرسالة: 'فرضتم الحصار على المسلمين في العراق وبسببها يموت الاطفال هناك يومياً. كم هو غريب بأنكم لا تهتمون بعدد الأطفال العراقيين الذين فارقوا الحياة في زمن الحصار في الوقت الذى اهتز فيه كيان العالم عندما قتل منكم ثلاثة الآف شخص'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اكد ممثل الاتحاد الاوروبي لدى القاهرة ايان بواغ ان الاتحاد ومصر يريدان توسيع تعاونهما، خصوصا في المجالات الاقتصادية، دون انتظار دخول اتفاق الشراكة الموقع بينهما حيز التنفيذ خصوصا وان المصادقة عليه قد تستغرق سنوات عدة. 

وقال ايان بواغ لقد اجرينا محادثات مع مصر بشان التطبيق المسبق لبعض البنود في اتفاق الشراكة والتي ليست بحاجة الى المصادقة. واضاف بواغ ان احد اهدافنا هو محاولة تكثيف علاقاتنا قبل بدء العمل رسميا في الاتفاق. 

واوضح ان التعاون الاقتصادي لا يحتاج الى اتفاق رسمي بين الطرفين مشيرا في هذا الصدد الى توقيع برنامج تعزيز التجارة في بروكسل اثناء زيارة رئيس الوزراء المصري عاطف عبيد اواخر اكتوبر الماضي. 

ويهدف البرنامج البالغة قيمته 20 مليون يورو ومدته 54 شهرا الى مساعدة مصر على تحرير تجارتها. 

كما اشار بواغ الى برنامج ميدا-1 (1995-1999) الذي منح مصر مساعدات مالية بقيمة 615 مليون يورو لتمويل اربعة مشاريع كبيرة في قطاعات التربية والصحة والتنمية الاجتماعية والتحديث الصناعي الذي خصص له مبلغ 250 مليون يورو. 

وقال بواغ قد نقوم بتمويل مشروع للترويج للمجتمع المدني يتضمن مساعدة لمنظمات غير حكومية بهدف تقويتها وتسهيل عملها. واضاف ان من الصعب التوقع بموعد دخول اتفاق الشراكة الذي وقع في يونيو 2001 حيز التنفيذ رغم المصادقة عليه من جانب البرلمان الاوروبي والبرلمان السويدي، مشيرا الى ان مصادقة الاتفاق مع الاردن استغرقت اربع سنوات. 

ويندرج الاتفاق في اطار الشراكة الاوروبية-المتوسطية التي تحددت العام 1995 بين الاتحاد الاوروبي و12 دولة تقع على حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط. وتتضمن اتفاقيات الشراكة الاوروبية مع الدول المتوسطية جانبا اقتصاديا وماليا يهدف الى اقامة منطقة تبادل حر بحلول العام 2010 وجانبا سياسيا واضافة الى جوانب اجتماعية وثقافية وبشرية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعلنت مصادر مسئولة فى تركيا أن الشخص المتهم بمحاولة اختطاف طائرة شركة العال الإسرائيلية يدعى توفيق فرقان من فلسطين ويبلغ 23من عمره. وقد تم اقتياده من مطار إسطنبول حيث هبطت الطائرة إلى مديرية الأمن بإسطنبول للتحقيق معه. 

وكانت الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية قد أعلنت بعد منتصف ليل الأحد أن عناصر أمنية تمكنت من إحباط محاولة في الجو لخطف طائرة تابعة لشركة العال الإسرائيلية كانت تقوم برحلة بين تل أبيب وإسطنبول. وكانت الطائرة على متنها 170 شخصا. 

و اضافت المصادر ان السلطات التركية تسعى لاستيضاح حقيقة المسألة حيث أنها غير مقتنعة فيما يبدو برواية حراس الأمن الإسرائيليين, كما أشار ركاب الطائرة إلى أنهم لم يتفهموا طبيعة ما حدث بالضبط. 

و قد رجح البعض أن يكون الأمر مجرد مشادة بين الراكب المتهم وأحد أفراد طاقم الضيافة, مشيرا إلى أن عمليات التفتيش الدقيقة التي يخضع لها الركاب ذوي الملامح العربية المسافرين على الطائرات الإسرائيلية تجعل من المستحيل حدوث ذلك.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

القاهرة : أكد محسن صالح المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري الاول لكرة القدم أنه تابع رامي شعبان حارس الأرسنال والذي تألق في لقاء فريقه مع توتنهام بالدوري الانجليزي وفاز الارسنال‏3/‏ صفر تابعه خلال الفترة الماضية‏ ,‏ واجري عدة اتصالات معه من اجل انضمامه للمنتخب‏,‏ ولكن اللاعب اعتذر رسميا وطلب منحه فرصة ‏6‏ أشهر حتي يحسم أموره ويرتب أحواله مع الأرسنال‏,‏ وسيتم استدعاؤه في الوقت المناسب‏.‏ وحول الجلسة الأخيرة مع اللواء حرب الدهشوري وهاني أبوريده رئيس وأمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ وشوقي غريب المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي أكد صالح انها جلسة مهمة تم وضع النقاط علي الحروف فيها في مسألة اختيار اللاعبين والأولوية للمنتخب الأول عند الاختيار‏,‏ وفي حالة وجود مباراة رسمية للمنتخب الأوليمبي ينضم اللاعب له‏,‏ واي خلاف علي لاعب يحسمه رئيس الاتحاد والمشرف العام فورا‏,‏ وقال انه تم توضيح أسلوب العمل ولاتوجد اي مشاكل بين المنتخبين‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بمناسبة مرور 25 عاما على زيارة الرئيس الراحل، أنور السادات، إلى القدس، كتب السفير الإسرائيلي السابع لدى مصر جدعون بن عامي خواطر وذكريات شخصية فقى صحيفة يديعوت آخرونوت قال فيها : انه بعد مرور حوالي 25 عامًا على اتفاقيات السلام في كامب ديفيد، ظهرت في شهر أكتوبر الماضي على غلاف صحيفة 'إنترنشيونال هيرلد تريبيون'، مجددًا، الصورة المشهورة للمصافحة الثلاثية بين أنور السادات، مناحيم بيجين، وجيمي كارتر، التي خلدت توقيع معاهدة السلام بين إسرائيل ومصر. 

لأول وهلة، هذه مناسبة للتذكير بمرور 25 عامًا على هذا الحدث التاريخي ، لكنه تبين فورًا للقراء أن الصورة استهدفت ، إعادة التذكير بالمساهمة الكبيرة للرئيس الأمريكي كارتر، الحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام مؤخرًا، والذي كان قد حاز عليها شريكاه في السابق، السادات وبيجين. 

بينما اوضح السفير الإسرائيلي ان هذه الصورة كانت بالنسبه له ذاكرة مختلطة، حلوة ومرة معًا، وذلك لأنه بعد مرور 25 عامًا على هذا الحدث التاريخي، لا شك أن السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل ما زال متينًا ، رغم العواصف التي شهدها هذا السلام من كل نواحيه. و تابع السفير قائلا ' من يتابع تاريخ العلاقات بين إسرائيل ومصر يلاحظ بشكل واضح أنه خلال العشرين عامًا الأخيرة، شهدت علاقاتنا الثنائية المد والجزر، اللذين بلورا ما يدعى في اللغة السياسية المصرية 'نظرية البارومتر'. بكلمات أخرى، 'درجة حرارة السلام' للعلاقات الإسرائيلية-المصرية، التي قيست بدقة على يد مصر، بحسب وتيرة التقدم والتراجع أو الجمود في الاتصالات الجارية على المسار الإسرائيلي- الفلسطيني ضمن مسيرة السلام. وقد كانت النتيجة المباشرة لذلك، والتي شكلت مصدرًا لخيبة أمل عند من سبقوني في المنصب. '

و اضاف انه من الصعب الحديث عن 'عصر ذهبي' في تاريخ علاقاتنا مع مصر، التي شهدت أيامًا أجمل مما تشهده الآن. ولا شك أن زيارة السادات التاريخية إلى القدس قبل 25 عامًا كانت ذروة الدراما التي أدت إلى شعورنا بالنشوة. 

و اكد السفير انه خلال السنة الأولى من إشغاله منصب السفير الإسرائيلي لدى مصر، حاول المساهمة في هذا الحوار بين البلدين وتوثيق العلاقات الواهنة. و اضاف ' بودي التأكيد على أن التدخل السياسي المصري المتواصل في مسيرة السلام مناسب ويستحق الثناء على الأغلب، لكن أشكاله المعروفة والشفافة هي بمثابة (شيء متكرر) لا يثير الرأي العام لدينا بشكل خاص. يكفي متابعة ردود الفعل القليلة، حسب رأيي، في الصحافة الإسرائيلية، على العلاقات بين إسرائيل ومصر على المستويين الثنائي والإقليمي، من أجل الحصول على الانطباع بأن زيارة السادات قد فقدت منذ فترة طويلة زهوها على ضوء الواقع المأساوي الذي وصلنا إليه في السنوات الأخيرة. وحتى المظاهر السلبية والمزعجة، مثل مواصلة وسائل الإعلام المصرية على مر السنين نقدها اللاذع والمستمر لرؤساء الحكومة الإسرائيليين ولسياستهم، وتمسكها بذلك، لا تثير الاهتمام تقريبًا، وحتى لا تثير غضب كاتبي المقالات في الصحافة الإسرائيلية .' 

أعود وأكرر القول لمحاوريّ المصريين إنه آن الآوان، وفي هذا الوقت الصعب بالذات، لمحاولة تغيير المعادلة التي ذكرتها، والتي يتم وفقها حساب علاقاتنا الثنائية بشكل محدود جداً حسب التقدم على المسار السياسي فى القضية الفلسطينيه. وأنا أعتقد أنه قد يصح العكس بالنسبة لهم، أي أن إنعاش علاقاتنا الثنائية سيؤثر بشكل إيجابي على إعادة نظر المجتمع الإسرائيلي في ميزان الربح والخسارة لمعاهدة السلام مع مصر. كما يؤثر على رؤيتنا لمسيرة السلام، بحيث أن تعزز الثقة، لأن إيجابياتها تفوق سلبياتها، بكونها نموذجًا يحتذى به مع جيراننا في الشرق الأوسط. 

أود أن أنهي هذه الخواطر الشخصية معترفًا بأن خيبة الأمل من ثمار السلام، أدت إلى ميول إسرائيليين كثيرين إلى التسليم بجمود الوضع الراهن، الذي يصمد فيه السلام مع مصر، وتفقد اتفاقيات كامب ديفيد من روحها. بل مهمتي الدبلوماسية تدفعني إلى تحسين العلاقات بين الدولتين، ولذلك أنظر إلى الربع أو النصف المليء من الكأس، واثقًا بقوة السلام مع مصر .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

دعى نواب بمجلس الشعب ينتمون لمختلف القوى السياسية والحزبية الى فتح ملف العلاقات المصرية الاميركية بهدف وضع النقاط فوق الحروف في القضايا الخلافية التي تفجرت بين البلدين والتي تركزت في رفض مصر اي محاولة لفصل الجنوب السوداني عن شماله ورفضها ضرب العراق واي محاولة للتدخل في الشؤون الداخلية المصرية سواء الاعلامية أو القضائية. 

واكد النواب ضرورة عقد جلسة خاصة لمناقشة هذه الملفات الشائكة ودعوة الدكتور عاطف عبيد رئيس الوزراء واحمد ماهر وزير الخارجية والدكتور يوسف بطرس غالي وزير التجارة الخارجية لالقاء بيانات عاجلة وتفصيلية تعكس وجهة نظر الحكومة وحقيقة تلك الخلافات واسباب تفجرها وما اذا كانت هناك اطراف خفية وراءها في اشارة واضحة الى دور اسرائيل واللوبي الصهيوني في الولايات المتحدة في تصعيد هذه الخلافات على خلفية الأزمة الأخيرة حول المسلسل المصري 'فارس بلا جواد'.

ووجه النواب بيانات عاجلة وطلبات احاطة تحتوي على انتقادات شديدة الى الادارة الاميركية لانحيازها الدائم الى جانب اللوبي الصهيوني واسرائيل التي حاولت التدخل في السياسة الاعلامية المصرية حتى وصل الامر الى تهديد الولايات المتحدة بمراجعة كافة المساعدات المقدمة الى مصر في اطار مبادرة اميركية للشراكة في الشرق الاوسط وما صرح به مسؤول في الادارة الاميركية من اصابة بلاده بخيبة امل من اصرار مصر على اذاعة مسلسل 'فارس بلا جواد' لتعرض المسلسل لبروتوكولات حكماء صهيون ثم مطالب اميركية واسرائيلية بوقف اذاعته. 

واكد النواب ان هذا التهديد الذي وجه ايضا الى العديد من الدول العربية التي تعرض المسلسل على فضائياتها ظاهرة خطيرة محذرين في الوقت نفسه من خطورة استمرار محاولات التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدول العربية. 

واشار النواب الى ضرورة البحث عن بدائل فورية للمساعدات الاميركية لتحرير الارادة المصرية من أي ضغوط أو ممارسات والتركيز في الوقت نفسه على الاعتماد على الذات واعطاء الاولوية للتعاون العربي العربي. 

وطالب النواب باجراء اتصالات عاجلة مع الدول العربية لتحقيق اعلى معدلات التضامن للوقوف في وجه الهجمة الصهيونية والأمريكية، واعلن النواب رفضهم المطلق لاعادة الحديث الاميركي عن قضية الدكتور سعد الدين ابراهيم الذي يقضي فترة عقوبة السجن حاليا وقالوا ان اي تدخل في هذا الأمر مرفوض. 

واكد النواب ان مصر لا تنقصها الممارسة الديمقراطية حتى تأتي تلك التصريحات الاستفزازية الاميركية متحدثة عن اعادة واشنطن النظر في المساعدة الاميركية لمصر بحيث توجه الى برامج تشجيع الديمقراطية وسيادة القانون.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تم امس اطلاق اشارة البدء لمشروع كمبيوتر لكل منزل بمشاركة كل من الشركة المصرية للاتصالات وبنك مصر وعدد من الشركات العاملة في مجال الحاسبات في مصر و قال الدكتور أحمد نظيف وزير الاتصالات والمعلومات انه تم اعتماد‏14‏ موردا و‏345‏ شركة موزعة للمشاركة في هذا المشروع‏ مشيرا إلي أن الباب سيظل مفتوحا لمشاركة جميع الشركات بشرط الالتزام بالمعايير المحددة للمشاركة . 

وأوضح نظيف أن سعر الكمبيوتر سوف يتراوح بين‏2000‏ و‏3000‏ جنيه وسيتم تسديد السعر بالتقسيط علي فاتورة التليفون بقسط يتراواح بين‏70‏ و‏100‏ جنيه‏,‏ وان البداية وكمرحلة أولي ستكون في‏14‏ سنترالا في اربع محافظات هي القاهرة والاسكندرية والمنصورة واسيوط‏.‏ وأضاف ان الشركة المصرية للاتصالات ستوفر السنترالات كمنافذ للتقدم بها للحصول علي الحاسب ثم التحصيل لقيمته‏,‏ اللازمة للمشروع وللتحصيل وللكشف عن سداد الفواتير‏.‏

وعن آليات تطبيق المشروع‏قال الوزير انه يتم التقدم للسنترال واختيار الطراز المطلوب حيث تتيح كل شركة من الشركات الاربع عشرة‏3‏ طرازات للاختيار بينها ويتم التأكد من سداد فاتورة التليفون ثم يسدد مقدم الكمبيوتر والحصول علي ايصال بذلك ثم التوجه به الي اقرب موزع للحصول علي الجهاز‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكد جمال مبارك عضو هيئة مكتب الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي و أمين السياسات بالحزب و عضو لجنة المتابعة خلال لقاء لجنة المتابعة بأمناء الحزب في أقسام الزيتون وحدائق القبة والزاوية الحمراء والشرابية وقيادات الحزب بهذه المناطق أن عملية التطوير والتغيير الجذري التي شهدها الحزب استهدفت ترسيخ العمل المؤسسي وتنظيم التشكيلات واللوائح والدستور الذي يحكم العمل وليس الأفراد. 

و شدد السيد جمال مبارك علي أن حدوث بعض التجاوزات في القطاع الخاص يجب ألا يدفع الحزب الي الغاء كل دوره‏,‏ مؤكدا أن مستقبل الحزب في المرحلة المقبلة يجب أن يواكبه الاستمرار في دعم هذا القطاع‏,‏ وأنه لولم تكن الدولة قد توجهت لتشجيعه ووفرت له البنية الأساسية لكان حالنا اليوم ضعيفا‏.‏

و وصف جمال مبارك عمليات الخصخصة بأنها حققت نتيجة جيدة في مجملها‏,‏ وأن التدرج في عملية التصحيح الاقتصادي يتماشي مع التوجهات والظروف الطبيعية المصرية وأكد أن الدعم المباشر وغير المباشر مستمر لخدمة المواطنين‏,‏ وهو ماشدد عليه الرئيس حسني مبارك‏,‏ مع ضرورة مشاركة القطاع الخاص والمدني والأهلي حتي نستمر في حماية محدودي الدخل‏.‏

وأضاف أن أمانة السياسات التي يرأسها هي أمانة مركزية‏,‏ وأنه تم الغاء اللجان النوعية التي كانت قائمة علي مستوي المحافظات بعد أن اتضح من تقويمها أنها كانت تعطي رسالة معاكسة لتوجهات الحزب المركزية مشددا علي أنه لايمكن لأمانة السياسات أن تنجح الا اذا أخذت في الاعتبار آراء القيادات التنفيذية والنزول لأمانات الحزب بالمحافظات لاستقصاء آرائها في القضايا المختلفة حتي تكون هناك وحدة للفكر‏.‏

وطالب جمال مبارك بالنظر الي العمل الحزبي علي المستوي الجماهيري من منظور اجتماعي وخيري والتنسيق مع الجمعيات الخيرية والأهلية مع عدم اغفال العمل الفكري والمباديء التي تعد العمود الفقري لأي حزب وقال ان الأسس التي تمت الموافقة عليها في المؤتمر العام الثامن للحزب سوف يستمر العمل بها كدستور عمل‏.‏

وقال الدكتور زكريا عزمي أمين عام مساعد الحزب بالقاهرة خلال اللقاء اننا الآن في مرحلة ما بعد المؤتمر الذي تم خلاله اقرار الفكر الجديد مؤكدا ان مشاكل المناطق ليست بعيدة عن قيادات الحزب التي ستعمل علي حلها. واشار الي ان النظام الاساسي الجديد للحزب يعتبر دستور الحزب وتم فيه وضع اسلوب عمل لكل مستوي بما يحقق وحدة الحزب موضحا ان جمال مبارك هو مهندس الفكر الجديد بالحزب الوطني. 

وأوضح ان الحزب يرفض الدخول في الامور التجارية تنفيذا لقانون الاحزاب وانه تجري دراسة امكانية فتح مقار الحزب لاعطاء دروس للشباب والطلاب وكذلك اعطاء دور لهذه المقار في فض المنازعات. و اكد انه لن تكون هناك مجاملات في اختيار المرشحين لمجلسي الشعب والشوري وان وزارة الداخلية تعمل علي تنقية جداول الانتخابات من خلال الرقم القومي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يواصل المنتخب الأردني تدريباته في معسكره بالإسماعيلية تحت قيادة المدير الفني المصري محمود الجوهري الذي اختار الإسماعيلية في اول زيارة لمصر بعد خروجه منها الى الاردن عقب خروج المنتخب المصري من بطولة كأس الامم الأفريقية 2002. 

وقرر اجوهري الغاء مباراة ودية كان قد تم الاتفاق عليها مع نادي المقاولون العرب بالقاهرة وطلب عدم الاعلان عنها باعتبارها تجربة خاصة لكنه قرر الغاؤها بعد ان اعلن مدرب المقاولون لطفي نسيم عن المباراة مخالفا للاتفاق. 

ومن المقرر ان يقيم الجوهري معسكرا ثانيا للمنتخب الأردني في ابوظبي تمهيدا للمشاركة في دورة دولية بالبحرين خلال الفترة من 7 الى 12 ديسمبر المقبل بمشاركة المغرب والصين والبحرين كخاتمة لبرنامج طويل يتوجه بعدها المنتخب الاردني الى الكويت للمشاركة في بطولة كأس العرب من 16 الى 30 ديسمبر. 

واعتبر الجوهري ان كأس العرب خطوة ضمن برنامج دقيق ينفذه وينتهي بالمشاركة في تصفيات كأس العالم 2006. 
وعن اختياره الاسماعيلية معسكرا قال: من خلال خبرتي بهذا المكان وجدت انه الانسب رياضيا كما انه بعيد عن القاهرة بصخبها وزحامها.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اصبح على لاعبي الزمالك ان يواجهو نادي الرجاء المغربي بالمغرب فى نهائي أقوى بطولة أفريقية، والمشكلة ليست فى اللعب في المغرب امام الجمهور المغربي المتعصب ولكن المشكلة أصبحت فى ان الزمالك سيلعب في المغرب بدون مشجعين بعدما رفض الجهاز الفني للزمالك فكرة اصطحاب مشجعين مع بعثة الفريق في المغرب. 

وبرر الجهاز الفني للزمالك هذا القرار بأن المباراة تحتاج إلي تركيز كامل وإلي ضرورة أن يبتعد اللاعبون عن أي مؤثرات قبل اللقاء. 

ويتم حاليا إعداد الترتيبات النهائية لسفر البعثه الى المغرب، وسيتم الحجز علي الطائرة المصرية المسافرة إلي الدار البيضاء يوم الثلاثاء بعد القادم علي أن يتم إلغاء الحجز إذا تم استئجار طائرة خاصة بواسطة وزارة الشباب ليكون السفر صباح الخميس بدلاً من الثلاثاء. 

من جهة أخري أكد عزمي مجاهد السكرتير العام لنادي الزمالك بأنه لا صحة عما أشيع انه سيتم إجراء قرعة لتحديد مكان إقامة نهائي البطولة الأفريقية وان الزمالك تلقي خطابا من الاتحاد الأفريقي يفيد بإقامة المباراة الأخيرة في ستاد القاهرة، وان الزمالك حدد يوم 13 ديسمبر المقبل لإقامة لقاء الإياب للدور النهائي. 

وقد بدأ اللاعبون الاستعداد للنهائي بعد الراحة التي حصلوا عليها عقب لقاء مازيمبي، ويغيب عن التدريبات 11لاعباً من بين المقيدين في القائمة الأفريقية لوجودهم مع المنتخب الوطني والأوليمبي والشباب.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في ختام أعمال اللجنة المشتركة بين مصر و استراليا و قع امس الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالي وزير التجارة الخارجية المصرية ونظيره الاسترالي مارك فيل بالعاصمة الاسترالية سيدني علي اتفاقية للتعاون بين شركتي ضمان الصادرات في كل من مصر واستراليا . 

وقع الاتفاقية عن الجانب المصري السيد محمد محمود رئيس البنك المصري لتنمية الصادرات‏,‏ وعن الجانب الاسترالي السيد جان سلاتير مدير شركة ضمان الصادرات الاسترالية‏.‏

و تهدف الاتفاقية الي تدفق حركة التجارة بين البلدين وتشجيع التبادل التجاري والمصدرين المصريين علي التعامل مع السوق الاسترالي‏,‏ كما انها تعالج المشاكل التي كانت تواجه المصدر المصري‏.‏

----------


## ابن البلد

:;):

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

المدينة                          الكبرى   الصغرى  
ابو ظبي                            30     18 
اثينا                                  18     11 
اديس ابابا                          21     5 
اسطنبول                           16     9 
اسوان                              28     16 
اكرا                                 31     23 
الإسكندرية                       23     13 
البرازيل                           29     18 
الجزائر                            20     8 
الخرطوم                          34     21 
الدار البيضاء                    17     12 
الدوحة                            26     20 
الرباط                             18     11 
الرياض                           25     13 
السويس                          25     13 
العريش                           27     12 
الغردقة                          27     17 
القاهرة                          25     14 
الكويت                          25     14 
المدينة المنورة               29     17 
المكسيك                       21     8 
المنامة                          25     16 
امستردام                       10     4 
انقرة                             13     0 
اوتاوا                            3     -2 
باريس                           11     3 
براج                              5     0 
برشلونة                       18     10 
برلين                             5     0 
برن                               7     -1 
بروكسيل                     11     5 
بغداد                           22     7 
بكين                           6     -2 
بني غازي                  22     11 
بوخارست                    12     0 
بورسعيد                     23     17 
بيروت                         23     16 
تونس                          21     9 
جدة                           33     22 
داكار                         30     23 
دبي                           29     20 
دمشق                        20     5 
دوبلن                         11     6 
روما                          17     10 
ستوكهولم                  2     -1 
شرم الشيخ                26     16 
طوكيو                      13     7 
عدن                         31     21 
عمان                       20     10 
فرانكفورت                5     -1 
فيينا                        10     2 
كابول                      12     -5 
كوبنهاجن                 4     0 
لندن                         13     8 
لوكسمبرج                6     3 
ليسبون                    15     9 
مدريد                       9     3 
مسقط                      29     20 
مكة                         35     22 
مونت كارلو             26     15 
مونتريال                 2     -2 
نواكشوط                33     17 
نيروبي                   24     15 
نيويورك                 11     0 
هونج كونج           24     20 
واجادوجو              35     18 
وارسو                   6     0 
واشنطن                13     5

----------


## سمسمة

واد كووول مش معقووووول


انت ليه ماجبتش اخبار عنى من ضمن الموجودين ::(:  ؟


انا......


انا......



انا ......

وزيرة موبيلات



المرة الجاية لازم تجيب عنى اخبار انا كمان ::p:  

=======>واكلة ملوخية

نسيت اقولك شكرا لك على الاخبار

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

طالب السفير نبيل فهمي سفير مصر بواشنطن الشعب الامريكي بعدم الحكم علي مسلسل 'فارس بلا جواد' الذي تذيعه الآن اغلب الفضائيات العربية قبل انتهاء عرضه مشيرا الي ان مصر ابلغت الجانب الأمريكي حرصها الدائم علي عدم المساس بالأديان السماوية او التدخل في الشئون الداخلية للدول بدافع تقاليد المجتمع المصري ومبادؤه بعيدا عن اية اعتبارات سياسية. 
واوضح السفير نبيل فهمي ان العلاقات المصرية الامريكية قوية وتقوم علي اساس من المصالح المتبادلة ووصفها بأنها علاقات تسمح بفتح مجالات تعاون جديدة، وتتخطي الخلافات التي قد تطرأ من آن لآخر في وجهات النظر حول بعض الموضوعات او القضايا التي تخص الطرفين. 
جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده السفير المصرى علي هامش مشاركته في افتتاح معرض 'خلود الفراعنة' بمتحف العلوم ببوسطن ، وقال فيه ان الآراء المصرية الأمريكية تتفق في العديد من وجهات النظر حول القضايا والموضوعات المهمة بالمنطقة وكذلك تختلف احيانا وتتباين بشأن بعض القضايا والموضوعات الهامشية وهو ما لا يمس المصالح المشتركة بين كلا البلدين. 
واضاف انه يجري حاليا الاعداد لتنظيم اسابيع سياحية وثقافية للترويج للسياحة المصرية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بالتنسيق مع وزارة السياحة والمكاتب السياحية والسفارة المصرية بواشنطن.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يقوم السيد احمد ماهر وزير الخارجية المصرى الذي عاد أمس للقاهرة قادما من سوريا بتقديم تقريراً شاملاً ومفصلاً للرئيس حسنى مبارك عن نتائج اجتماعات لجنة المتابعة والتحرك العربية التي عقدت علي مستوي وزراء الخارجية في دمشق واستمرت 3 أيام لبحث آخر تطورات الوضع بالمنطقة في ضوء الممارسات الإسرائيلية ضد الشعب الفلسطيني والتهديدات الأمريكية بضرب العراق. 

ومن المقرر ان يجري ماهر بعد غد مباحثات مع جان لويس نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير خارجية بلجيكا الذي يصل للقاهرة في زيارة تستغرق يوما واحد يستقبله خلالها الرئيس مبارك ليستمع إلي وجهة نظر الرئيس حول تطورات الأوضاع في الشرق الأوسط والدور البلجيكي والأوروبي المطلوب في هذا الشأن. 

كما يتوجه ماهر الأربعاء القادم إلي عاصمة بوركينا فاسو ( واجا دوجو ) ليرأس وفد مصر في الاجتماع الوزاري لمؤتمر أفريقيا - أوروبا الذي يبحث علي مدي يومين إعداد ترتيبات القمة الأفريقية- الأوروبية الثانية في العاصمة البرتغالية لشبونة خلال أبريل القادم.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح السفير المصرى في واشنطن السفير نبيل فهمي عقب المحادثات التي أجراها مع وليام بيرنز مساعد وزير الخارجية الأمريكية ان بيرنز أكد اهتمام إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش بدعم العلاقات الثنائية مع مصر وتطورها لمصلحة الطرفين‏.‏ كما إنه تم الاتفاق علي أن يقوم عدد من كبار المسئولين من الجانبين بزيارات متبادلة تعقد في القاهرة وواشنطن خلال الشهرين المقبلين‏,‏ في إطار تطوير العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية‏,‏ بما يحقق مصلحة الدولتين‏.‏ 
وقال بيرنز إن الولايات المتحدة تقدر أهمية دور مصر في المنطقة‏,‏ كما تضع أهمية خاصة لتطوير العلاقات بين البلدين‏.‏
وقال السفير نبيل فهمي إنه أوضح لبيرنز موقف مصر بشأن ضرورة تحقيق التوازن في الالتزامات بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين في كل مرحلة من مراحل تنفيذ ( خطة الطريق )‏,‏ وأن يكون التنفيذ وفقا لمبدأ الأرض مقابل السلام‏.‏ وأكد فهمي مطالبة مصر بضرورة أن توقف إسرائيل ممارستها التعسفية واعتداءاتها علي الأراضي الفلسطينية‏,‏ وأن تسحب قواتها من المدن والقري الفلسطينية‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تعاقد‏1000‏ مواطن علي كمبيوتر وزارة الاتصالات في اليوم الأول لفتح باب التعاقد من السنترالات التي تم تخصيصها لهذا الغرض‏,‏ وذلك من إجمالي‏4000‏ مواطن بسبب سوء التنظيم لم تسمح لأغلبهم فرصة التعاقد‏.‏ و قد قرر المشروع امكانية تسلم المواطنين الذين قاموا بتسديد مقدمات الكمبيوتر اعتبارا من بعد غد الكمبيوتر من أحد منافذ التوزيع المخصصة لذلك وعددها‏80‏ منفذا علي مستوي الجمهورية‏.‏
و من المقرر ان يعقد اليوم مجلس إدارة المشروع من المصرية للاتصالات وبنك مصر والشركة الموزعة للكمبيوتر اجتماعا بهدف طرح أسلوب عمل جديد لراحة المواطنين ويقلل الفترة الزمنية للتعاقد علي الكمبيوتر داخل كل سنترال إلي ربع ساعة فقط‏,‏ ويأتي هذا الاجتماع في ضوء تجربة اليوم الأول من غياب النظام في هذا السنترالات‏.‏ومن المقترح ان يتم فتح منافذ إضافية أو مد فترات مسائية وزيادة عدد الموظفين والاستمارات الخاصة بالتعاقد‏.‏
و سوف تعلن وزارة الاتصالات والمعلومات خلال أيام عن تشغيل مركز 'كول سنتر' لتلقي شكاوي الجمهور حول المشروع و كانت قد طرحت الوزارة 10 آلاف جهاز كدفعة أولي من خلال الشركات التي تم الاتفاق معها لتوريد الأجهزة. ومن المقرر تدبير 30 ألف جهاز خلال أسبوعين علي الأكثر لمواجهة الاقبال المتوقع من المواطنين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكد د. زاهي حواس أمين المجلس الأعلي للاثار انه سيتم عقب اجازة عيدالفطر المبارك استكمال تجربة (الروبوت) الالكتروني داخل هرم الملك خوفو لكشف المزيد من أسراره ومحاولة التوصل إلي معلومات جديدة حول عملية بناء الأهرامات. واضاف حواس انه سيتم ادخال 'الروبوت' في الفتحة الشمالية للهرم للكشف عما بها اسوة بما تم في الفتحة الجنوبية الشهر الماضي حيث يتوقع العثور علي باب جديد في الفتحة الشمالية. 
وتوقع د. حواس ان هذه الابواب صممها المصري القديم لحماية غرف الدفن والاثاث الجنائزي الخاص بالملك وللتمويه علي اللصوص مشيرا الي انه يجري حاليا بالتعاون مع الجانب الأمريكي دراسة الباب الذي عثر عليه في نهاية الفتحة الجنوبية الشهر الماضي والمسافة الواقعة بين البابين وتحديد المعدات والأجهزة المطلوبة لاستكمال التجربة منتصف العام المقبل. 
و يشار الى أن الانسان الآلى قد قامت بتصنيعه كبريات الشركات الأمريكية بتكليف من الجمعية الجغرافية الأمريكية بتكلفة قدرها 300 الف دولار امريكى و يبلغ قطر الإنسان الآلى 12 سنتيمترا وارتفاعه 30 سنتيمترا وسرعته 15 قدما فى الدقيقة .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في أقل من أسبوعين من ولادة طفلة بقلب خارج الصدر في محافظة أسيوط ظهرت حالة جديدة مماثلة في مستشفى الجلاء التعليمي لطفلة بقلب كامل وسليم ويعمل بكفاءة خارج الصدر و يذكر أن مثل هذه الحالة النادرة تحدث مرة واحدة لكل مليون مولود‏.‏ 
وأوضح عميد معهد القلب القومي الدكتور شريف عبد الهادي أن تكرار تلك الحالة خلال أسبوعين يؤكد زيادة العيوب الخلقية الناتجة عن سوء استخدام الأدوية أثناء الأشهر الأولى في الحمل وتلوث البيئة. أو إصابته الام بالتهابات فيروسية مثل الحصبة الألماني‏,‏ وهذه الفترة حساسة بالنسبة للجنين‏,‏ حيث يتكون فيها قلب الجنين‏.‏ ويضيف أن نسبة حدوث هذه العيوب الخلقية تزيد بصورة ملحوظة في زواج الأقارب أو الحمل بعد سن الأربعين‏,‏ وأيضا إذا كان الأم أو الأب مصابين بعيوب خلقية قد تنتقل عن طريق الوراثة وتزيد هذه النسبة بين الأمهات المدخنات.
وقال الدكتور شريف عبد الهادي أنه سيتم اجراء جراحة للطفلة من خلال شق الصدر واصلاح الضلوع وعضلاتها، حيث سيتم شق عضلة الفص والضلوع وتدعيمها بنقل عضلات من الصدر والبطن وعمل جدار جديد للقلب يعمل بوظائف كاملة حتى تتماثل الطفلة للشفاء.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

فى نفس الوقت الذى ما زالت تحقق فيه نيابة بولاق أبو العلا في اختفاء مخطوط 'الرسالة' للامام الشافعي والذي تم سرقته في الاحتفال بيوم الوثيقة العربية الذى اقيم فى دار الكتب المصرية وحضره عدد كبير من الشخصيات من كافة الدول العربية لتحديد المتهم بسرقة المخطوط بسبب الاهمال والاستهتار بالدار مما ادي لفقد قيمة آثرية من 70 ورقة لاتقدر بثمن تجري الان نيابة الساحل تحقيقات موسعة لكشف غموض اختفاء 4470 كتابا قيما من مخزن دار الكتب في ظروف غامضة. 
و تبين من التحقيقات بأن المشرف علي مخازن دار الكتب اكتشف اختفاء كميات كبيرة منها اثناء مروره علي مخزن المبيضة التابع للدار واكتشف ا نه تم تهريبها وسط كميات 'الدشت' التي بيعت في مزاد وشاهد الكتب المختفية تباع بسور الازبكية وعلي الارصفة وكشفت اللجنة التي شكلتها النيابة من هيئة الثقافة لتحديد عدد الكتب ونوعيتها ان جملتها 4470 كتابا نادرا وغير مصرح ببيعها ومنها كتب باللغات الانجليزية واخري خاصة بالآثار والهيئات الطبية. 
و تم ضبط 4 تجار باعة للكتب المفقودة واعترفوا بحصولهم عليها من تاجر اشتراها من مزاد دار الكتب ولايعلمون بحظر بيعها فتم اخلاء سبيلهم و قررت النيابة ضبط التاجر الذي استولي علي الكتب المختفية اثناء شراء المزاد واستدعاء اعضاء اللجنة التي تصرفت في بيع 'الدشت' لمعرفة كيفية تهريب الكتب المختفية والمسئول عنها ولاتزال التحقيقات مستمرة لحل لغز جريمة سرقة كتب التراث.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أصدر الدكتور أحمد نظيف وزير الإتصالات بعد الإتفاق مع إتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون قرارا بوقف جميع المسابقات غير الجادة بإستخدام الشبكة الذكية التليفونية الخاصة بالكود (0900)، وذلك بعد المناقشة التى جرت بمجلس الشعب حول طلب إحاطة عاجل تقدم به الدكتور زكريا عزمي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية إلى وزير الإتصالات احتج خلاله على برامج المسابقات الرمضانية. وأكد وزير الإتصالات أن نظام المسابقات سوف يقتصر فقط على المسابقات الجادة التي تعتمد على المعلومات والذكاء والسرعة بعد أن يتم الحصول على موافقات الجهات الإدارية المختصة. وأشار وزير الإتصالا في الوقت نفسه إلى أنه عقد اجتماعات مع منظمي المسابقات من أجل ضمان حقوق المواطنين والحد من المسابقات الوهمية والتي لا تمت إلى الذكاء بصلة، وقالت مصادر صحفيه ان الدكتور زكريا عزمي تلقى العديد من رسائل المواطنين عبروا فيها عن سعادتهم بقرار وزير الإتصالات للقضاء على النصب وإستنزاف أموال البسطاء. وقال العديد من المواطنين ان معظم هذه المسابقات وهمي. 
كان الدكتور زكريا عزمي قد اعتبر في طلب الإحاطة العاجل الذي تقدم به إلى مجلس الشعب أن هذه المسابقات محاولة لسرقة المواطنين وترقى الى مرتبة النصب، وإستنزاف أموالهم عن طريق اغرائهم بالجوائز، ومنح عزمي وزارة الإتصالات مهلة لمدة 24 ساعة لإلغائها. وقد أيدت لجنة النقل والمواصلات بالمجلس وجهة نظر الدكتور زكريا عزمي وأوصت بالغاء هذه البرامج. وعقب صدور قرار الدكتور نظيف وجه مجلس الشعب الشكر إليه على إستجابته الفورية لمطالب نواب الشعب. وقررت لجنة النقل برئاسة حمدي الطحان عقداجتماع مشترك مع لجنتي الشئون الدينية والثقافة بالمجلس لوضع أسس للاعلام تتفق مع العرف والتقاليد والقيم الدينية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعلن المنتخب الفرنسي لكرة القدم امس الخميس ان فرنسا ستلتقي مع مصر وديا في 30 ابريل المقبل على ملعب سان دوني في ضواحي باريس ، وهي المباراة الاولى بين المنتخبين وستكون هذه المباراة هى المباراة الاخيرة للمنتخب الفرنسي فى اطار استعداداته لكأس القارات التي يستضيفها على ارضه من 18 الى 29 يونيو 2003. 
بينما ستكون هذه المباراة بالنسبة للمنتخب المصري استعدادا لتصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية المقررة نهائياتها في تونس عام 2004. وتلعب فرنسا مباراة اعدادية ضد تشيكيا على الملعب ذاته في 12 فبراير المقبل استعدادا لتصفيات امم اوروبا المقررة نهائياتها في البرتغال عام 2004.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سافر المنتخب القومي لكرة القدم الي لاجوس للقاء منتخب نيجيريا وديا يوم الاثنين القادم ، وذلك عقب وصول بعثة المنتخب من تونس بثلاث ساعات ، كما انضم 11 لاعبا للمنتخب في المطار بينهم عصام الحضري ووائل جمعة من الاهلي و9 لاعبين من المنتخب الاوليمبي هم محمد صبحي حسام غالي ومحمود شيكو واحمد ابومسلم ووائل رياض ورضا شحاتة ومحمد شوقي ومحمد محسن ابوجريشة ، بينما غادر المحترفون تونس عائدين الي اماكن احترافهم وانضم لاعبو الزمالك لفريقهم استعدادا لنهائى البطولة الافريقية. 

وتعتبر هذه هى التجربة الثانية لمنتخب مصر في اطار برنامج طويل لتخطي عقبتي مدغشقر وموريشيوس في تصفيات المجموعة الافريقية العاشرة المؤهلة لكأس الامم الافريقية. 

وقد تلقي اتحاد الكرة موافقة المنتخب المجري الاول علي لقاء منتخب مصر يومي 11و14 ديسمبر بالقاهرة، ولا يزال المنتخب ينتظر ردود بعض المنتخبات القوية التى جرى الاتصال معها ليلعب المنتخب معها قبل مباراة مارس ويونيو الرسمية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

شهدت كل من القاهرة والعاصة التونسية تونس أمس مباراتين وديتين بين المنتخب المصري الأول والأوليمبي ونظيرهما التونسيين، تألق المنتخب الأوليمبي المصري بالقاهرة وأنزل الهزيمة بنظيره التونسي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد، بينما فشل المنتخب الأول في تونس العاصمة في تجربته وتعادل بدون أهداف. 
أستحق المنتخب الأوليمبي الفوز وقدم عرضا رفيع المستوى في إطار استعدادات المنتخب لدورة الألعاب الأفريقية. 
أحرز محمد عبدالواحد لاعب الزمالك اول أهداف اللقاء في الدقيقة 41 من الشوط الأول من ركلة جزاء، ثم تعادل عصام جمعة تونس في الدقيقة الأولى من الشوط الثاني، وفي الدقيقة 26 أحرز محمد زيدان المحترف في نادي كوبنهاجن الهدف الثاني ثم أضاف المتألق حسام غالي الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 39 . 
شهد اللقاء اربعة تغييرات للمدير الفني للمنتخب شوقي غريب حيث دفع بمحمد محسن أبو جريشة بدلا من محمد اليماني وأحمد سمير بديلا لرضا شحاته وحسين أمين بدلا من العتراوي ثم اشرك وائل رياض بديلا عن محمد زيدان. 
وفي تونس أدى المنتخب الأول مباراة تدعو الى الممل منها الى الاستمتاع بكرة القدم وجاءت المباراة التى انتهت بالتعادل السلبي بلا خطورة فى اغلب فتراتها، الا انها اسهمت ولا شك في الدفع بلاعبين جدد الى ارض الملعب لتجربتهم خاصة مع استعداد المنتخب التونسي لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقبلة عام 2004 والمصري للتصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة نفسها، واستغل المديران الفنيان روجيه لومير ومحسن صالح المباراة في اعطاء الفرصة لأكثر من لاعب وتسببت كثرة التبديلات في ان تفقد المباراة جديتها. 
ظهر نادر السيد الحارس العائد لمنتخب مصر بمستوى متألق ونجح فى الحفاظ على مرماه خاليا من الأهداف امام بعض الهجمات الخطرة لمنتخب تونس. 
وقد تسبب عطل كهربائي في توقف اللعب مرتين بعد انخفاض اضاءة الملعب الذي ظهرت فيه الجماهير التونسية الغفيرة. 
توقفت المباراة لأول مرة مدة دقيقتين، ثم عادت وتوقفت مرة آخرى لمدة 20 دقيقة بعد ان انقطع التيار الكهربائي عن احد اعمدة الانارة خلف مرمي نادر السيد قبل ان يستأنف جمال البيه الحكم الليبي المباراة. 
وعموما جاءت المباراة كاحتكاك قوي للمنتخب الأوليمبي بينما يبقى لغز المنتخب الأول حتى المباراة القادمة امام نيجيريا يوم الإثنين المقبل 25 نوفمبر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اصدر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) أمس الأول الترتيب الجديد للمنتخبات حول العالم حيث احتفظت البرازيل بصدارة الترتيب العالمي برصيد 857 نقطة، بينما احتفظ المنتخب المغربي بتفوقه عربيا حيث تقدم مرتبتين واصبح في المركز الخامس والثلاثين، تليه السعودية (38) وتونس (39) ومصر (40) على التوالي. 
وجاء المنتخب الفرنسي في المركز الثاني برصيد 787 نقطة يليه المنتخب الاسباني في المركز الثالث برصيد 779 نقطة، وجاءت المانيا الفائزة بالمركز الثاني في كأس العالم الماضي في المركز الرابع برصيد 763 نقطة. 
بينما جاءت الارجنتين في المركز الخامس برصيد 741 نقطة ثم انجلترا في المركز السادس برصيد 734 نقطة، في حين تراجعت المكسيك الى المركز السابع برصيد 731 نقطة بعد ان كانت قد شاركت انجلترا المركز السادس في قائمة التصنيف السابقة. 
واحتل المنتخب التركي صاحب المركز الثالث في مونديال 2002 المركز الثامن برصيد 728 نقطة. وجاءت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في المركز التاسع برصيد 720 نقطة ثم هولندا في المركز العاشر برصيد 719 نقطة. 

اما ايطاليا فجاءت في المركز الحادي عشر برصيد 710 نقاط ثم البرتغال في المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 709 نقاط تليها الدنمارك في المركز الثالث عشر برصيد 705 نقاط، وجاءت ايرلندا في المركز الرابع عشر برصيد 699 نقطة ثم جمهورية التشيك برصيد 694 نقطة فيوغوسلافيا في المركز السادس عشر برصيد 687 نقطة ثم الكاميرون في المركز السابع عشر برصيد 685 نقطة. 
وجاءت بلجيكا في المركز الثامن عشر برصيد 682 نقطة ثم باراجواي في المركز التاسع عشر برصيد 681 نقطة ثم كوريا الجنوبية صاحبة المركز الرابع في كأس العالم في المركز العشرين برصيد 671 نقطة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي احالة ما نشر في احدي الصحف اليومية القومية صباح أمس الأول حول لعب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي مع أحد الأندية الاسرائيلية إلي الادارة القانونية والمستشار القانوني محمود فهمي لدراسة امكانية رفع دعوي قضائية ضد الصحيفة والمحرر باعتبار أن ما نشر يسييء للرياضة المصرية ككل وللنادي الأهلي بصفه خاصة. 

وقال محرم الراغب مدير عام النادي أن الأهلي في تصريحات صحفية نشرت اليوم ان النادي الأهلي بوصفه أحد القلاع الرياضية المصرية ورائد الأندية محليا من حيث النشأة والدور الاجتماعي و السياسي لا يستطيع أن يتغافل عن مشاعر اعضائه وجماهيره التي أنزعجت من نشر هذا الخبر بهذه الصورة السافرة. 

واضاف الراغب ان المحرر تعمد ان يبدو الأمر وكأن المسئولين بالنادي قد ابدوا موافقتهم وارتياحهم لأداء مثل هذه المباراة وتلبية هذه الدعوة مع أنه من المؤكد أن النادي لم يتلق ما يفيد بأي معلومة عن هذا الأمر وانه لن يتردد في ابداء رفضه المطلق لو أن الدعوة أصبحت حقيقة واقعة. 

وتابع: 'من حق الجانب الآخر أن يحلم أو حتي يتمني، لكن هذا ليس معناه حدوث أحلام وأمنيات لدي الآخرين ان تبادر الأجهزة الاعلامية القومية في ترجمة هذه الارهاصات علي انها حقيقة واقعة'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تبدأ منظمة حقوق الانسان المصرية اليوم حملة تستهدف تشكيل رأي عام لمنع تجديد قانون الطوارئ في مصر والمقرر أن ينتهي العمل به في مارس المقبل، صرح حافظ أبو سعدة الأمين العام للمنظمة وعضو لجنة الدفاع عن الديمقراطية ان الحملة تأتي كمبادرة من المنظمة ضمن جهود لجنة الديمقراطية من أجل الغاء حالة الطوارئ. 

ومن المقرر ان تشمل الحملة عقد سلسلة من الندوات والمؤتمرات حول حالة الطوارئ والآثار السلبية التي حدثت بالمجتمع المصري جراء تطبيقها، واشار ابو سعدة إلى أن المنظمة ستقوم بتوزيع نشرات على الصحف والمؤسسات البحثية والنيابية تطالب بعدم تجديد العمل بقانون الطوارئ. 

وأكد أبو سعدة أنه آن للمواطن المصري ان ينعم بحياة طبيعية بعد أن عانى طويلاً من حالة الطوارئ، واشار الى ان الطوارئ تحولت الى نظام دائم وليس مؤقت، حتى ان الاجيال التي توالت في هذه الحالة الاستثنائية لا تعرف معنى الوضع القانوني العادي وتحول هذا الوضع الاستثنائي الى سرطان ينخر قوى الأمة واستشرت فيه الغطرسة البوليسية على حد قوله. 

يذكر ان لجنة الدفاع عن الديمقراطية في مصر والمكونة من عدد من الأحزاب ومنظمات المجتمع المدني وضعت الغاء حالة الطوارئ على رأس برنامجها التنفيذي للاصلاح السياسي وتعميق الحريات في مصر، ويشار الى ان قانون الطوارئ مطبق في مصر بلا إنقطاع منذ عام 1981.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سربت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر من خلال أحد نشطائها البارزين للصحف، خاصة مكاتب الصحف العربية في القاهرة نبأ زيارة الشيخ جاسم بن حمد آل ثاني، ولي العهد القطري لمقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لتقديم واجب العزاء في وفاة المرشد العام الراحل مصطفى مشهور، واجتماعه بالقائم بأعمال المرشد العام مأمون الهضيبي. 

وكانت صحيفتا 'الحياة' اللندنية، و'الرأي العام' الكويتية نشرتا أمس تفاصيلاً نقلها مراسلوها في القاهرة عن زيارة الشيخ جاسم بن حمد آل ثاني، ولي العهد القطري لمقر الجماعة 'الا انها عادت ونشرت نفياً قطرياً لزيارة ولي العهد لمقر الجماعة ' غير أنها استدركت لافتة إلى بيان أصدرته جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بشأن الزيارة المزعومة، متضمناً إشارة الى ولي العهد، قائلة إنه 'كان يتحدث عن شقيق أمير قطر السابق وعم الأمير الحالي الشيخ محمد بن حمد آل ثاني'.

وكانت صحيفة 'الحياة' اللندنية قالت في تقرير تصدر صفحتها الأولى أمس إن الوفد القطري وصل في طائرة خاصة الى مطار القاهرة. وضم إلى جلنب ولي العهد، وزير الاوقاف السيد احمد عبد الله المري ووكيل التشريفات في الديوان الاميري الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعود ال ثاني. 

ونقلت صحيفة 'الرأي العام' الكويتية بعددها الصادر اليوم الأحد، عن مصدر رسمي في قطر قوله ان ولي العهد لم يتوجه الى مصر، وان الدوحة لم تكلف أي وفد رسمي بزيارة مقر الاخوان وتقديم واجب العزاء ولم تصدر أساساً أي برقيات تعزية رسمية في هذا الاطار.وأوضحت الصحيفة الكويتية نقلاً عن مصادر مصرية قولها إن الزيارة تمت في ما يبدو من قبل عم الأمير الشيخ محمد بصفة شخصية، وان وزير الأوقاف الموجود في مصر والسفير رافقاه ايضاً بصفة شخصية ومن دون أي تكليف. 

لم يصدر حتى الآن أي رد فعل رسمي في القاهرة حول الأمر، سواء من الخارجية المصرية أو غيرها، بالتكذيب أو التأكيد.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفى احمد ماهر وزير الخارجية المصرى ان تكون الولايات المتحدة قد طلبت من مصر التعاون في حال ضرب العراق و اضاف للصحفيين انه 'لم يسمع بهذا الموضوع'.

وكانت قد ذكرت قناة الجزيرة نقلا عن مراسلها في القاهرة، ان الولايات المتحدة وجهت رسائل الى 11 دولة عربية، بينها مصر، تسألها فيها عما اذا كانت على استعداد للتعاون في حال اندلاع ازمة في العراق وتمهلها شهرا للرد. 

وعن انتخاب عمرام متسناع هذا الاسبوع رئيسا لحزب العمل الاسرائيلي، قال ماهر ان انتخابات الرئيس الجديد لحزب العمل عمرام متسناع أظهرت وجود طرحين أمام الشعب الاسرائيلي، أولهما استمرار السياسة الحالية، والاخر هو ايجاد وسائل جديدة للتوصل الى تفاهم مع الشعب الفلسطيني. واعتبر ان الخيار فى النهاية متروك للشعب الاسرائيلي، في اشارة الى الانتخابات التشريعية المبكرة المقررة في 28 يناير.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تقدم النائب الناصري كمال احمد بمشروع قانون عاجل الى مجلس الشعب أمس يطالب بتعديل قانون محاكمة الوزراء رقم 79 لعام 1958 بهدف تنشيط نصوصه ومواكبتها لجرائم العصر الحديث. وأكد النائب أن مشروع القانون الجديد الذي ستناقشه لجنة الاقترحات والشكاوى بالمجلس في اجتماعاتها القادمة يمنح مجلس الشعب الحق في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد الوزير المتهم بمجرد تقديم اقتراح باتهامه وتشكيل لجنة من البرلمان لدراسة ملف الوزير والاتهامات الموجهة اليه واعداد تقرير بشأنها يقدم الى رئيس البرلمان. 

ويعتبر مشروع القانون الجديد ان مخالفة الدستور والتصرف أو الفعل الذي من شأنه التأثير بالزيادة أو النقص في اثمان البضائع والعقارات والأوراق المالية، من القضايا التي يحاكم عليها الوزراء، اضافة الى استغلال النفوذ والمخالفة العمد باللوائح. 

وتضمن المشروع إقرار عقوبة الاعدام للوزير الذي يتهم بالخيانة العظمى، وعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة لمن يقوم منهم أو يشرع في فعل هذه الجرائم المشار إليها، على أن يتم عزل الوزير من منصبه اضافة الى حرمانه من كافة حقوقه السياسية وعضوية مجلس الشعب وكذلك الحرمان الكامل من تولي المناصب العامة في حال ادانته. 

وينص مشروع القانون على تشكيل لجنة من ستة أعضاء نصفهم من أعضاء البرلمان لمحاكمة الوزير المتهم، يتم اختيارهم بطريق القرعة، والنصف الآخر من مستشاري محكمة النقض بطريق الاقتراع أيضاً ويتم اختيار عدد مماثل لهم كاحتياطي. ويتكون الادعاء من 3 نواب من البرلمان ينتخبهم البرلمان عن طريق الاقتراع السري من بين أغلبية الأعضاء. 

يأتي هذا المشروع على خلفية عدد من المحاكمات لمسؤولين حكوميين تورطوا في قضايا فساد، وسجن وزيرين سابقين هما وزير المالية الأسبق الدكتور محيي الدين الغريب ووزير السياحة الأسبق توفيق عبده اسماعيل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قام مواطن فرنسي بتسليم السفارة الأمريكية في باريس لوحة أثرية نادرة كانت سرقت من معبد «بهبيت الحجارة» في محافظة الشرقية بمصر، وتعتبر هذه اللوحة هى جزء من اللوحة الشهيرة التي نجحت مصر في وقف بيعها بمزاد علني بنيويورك في يونيو الماضي.

وكان مواطن فرنسي قد اعاد اللوحة – التى تعود الى الاسرة السادسة والعشرين - عندما أدرك أنها شبيهة بلوحة مزاد نيويورك، وسلمها الى السفارة الأمريكية في باريس تفادياً للوقوع تحت طائلة القانون. 

وصرح الدكتور زاهي حواس أمين عام هيئة الآثار المصرية ان الاتصالات تجرى حاليا لمعرفة تفاصيل أكثر عن اللوحة وكيفية سرقتها ، كما قرر فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة تشكيل لجنة أثرية للسفر الى باريس لتسلم اللوحة واعادتها الى القاهرة بعد ان وافق الجانب الأمريكي على اعادة اللوحة الى مصر بعد أن تمكنت هيئة الآثار المصرية من اثبات سرقة اللوحة من معبد «بهبيت الحجارة».

كما ستعود اللوحة الأثرية الأخرى الموجودة في نيويورك الى القاهرة خلال شهر يناير المقبل ، وهى عبارة عن نقش بالحفر الغائر لوجه ملكي يرجع للعصر البطلمي في أواخر القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ضبطت مباحث الاثار المصرية تاجر آثار اثناء محاولته بيع 16 قطعة أثرية نادرة بالمطرية مقابل مليونى جنيه، ومن بين المضبوطات آلة الرومان وبعض العملات الاثرية النادرة وتماثيل لألهة الشمس والحب ، وقد احاله اللواء كمال النجار مساعد وزير الداخلية ومدير الادارة العامة لشرطة الاثار الي النيابة التي قررت حبسه على الفور. 

وقد تم القاء القبض على المتهم بعد توافر معلومات عن قيام تاجر اثار بعرض مجموعة من الاثار النادرة للبيع وعقب التحريات تبين صدق المعلومات واتضح ان المتهم يقوم باخفاء الاثار داخل منزله بالمطرية وانه يستقبل بعض تجار الاثار ، وتم عمل كمين لمداهمة منزل المتهم والقى القبض عليه .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح مصدر قضائي أمس الخميس ان محكمة امن الدولة العليا ستبدا يوم الاحد المقبل محاكمة نبيل احمد سليمان وهو أحد الاصوليين الاسلاميين المتهمين باغتيال الرئيس الراحل انور السادات ، والذى سبق وسلمته الولايات المتحدة الى مصر منذ فترة.

وكانت السفارة الامريكية في القاهرة اعلنت ان واشنطن سلمت نبيل سليمان - الذى يعيش فى الولايات المتحدة منذ 1992- في 12 يونيو الماضي. وقد احتجزت السلطات الامريكية سليمان الزيات منذ ثلاث سنوات وعندما لم تجد دليلا ضده قررت ترحيله الى مصر دون كشف اسباب توقيفه في الولايات المتحدة. 

وكان المتهم نبيل سليمان، وهو من اعضاء تنظيم الجهاد، قد نال حكما غيابيا مدته خمس سنوات عام 1982 بتهمة المشاركة في التخطيط لاغتيال السادات وليس التنفيذ. وبحسب القانون المصري فان كل شخص يحكم عليه غيابيا بسبب فراره الى الخارج يحق له لدى عودته الى مصر المطالبة باعادة محاكمته. 

وكان المتهم قد غادر مصر بعد اغتيال السادات – فى 6 اكتوبر 1981- واقام في السعودية التي غادرها سنة 1988 الى اليمن التي سافر منها الى الولايات المتحدة سنة 1992 .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بدأت محكمة النقض امس نظر طعن 19 من المحكوم عليهم في قضية نواب القروض بينهم 4 نواب سابقين بمجلس الشعب ورجال اعمال، وكانت محكمة امن الدولة العليا قد قضت بمعاقبة 16 متهما بالاشغال الشاقة 15 عاما و7 متهمين بالاشغال الشاقة 12 عاما ومتهمين بالاشغال الشاقة 10 سنوات و4 متهمين بالاشغال الشاقة 7 سنوات ومتهمين بالاشغال الشاقة 5 سنوات وانقضاء الدعوي لمتهم لوفاته. 

وتعتبر هذه هى الجلسة الاولى التى تنظر فيها محكمة النقض فى طعن المتهمين في قضية نواب القروض علي حكم محكمة أمن الدولة العليا الصادر بإدانتهم عقب محاكمتهم للمرة الثانية‏, وقد‏ قررت محكمة النقض تأجيل نظر الطعن إلي جلسة‏16‏ يناير المقبل لحين الانتهاء من إعداد نيابة النقض مذكرة في أسباب الطعن المقدمة من المتهمين في القضية‏,‏ في حين طالبت هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين ببراءتهم جميعا من التهم المنسوبة إليهم‏.‏

ويعتبر هذا هو الطعن الثاني فى قضية نواب القروض أمام محكمة النقض بعد نقض الحكم الأول الصادر بادانتهم وإعادة محاكمتهم مرة أخري وبناء علي ذلك فإنه إذا ارتأت المحكمة نقض الحكم الصادر بادانتهم عقب محاكمتهم للمرة الثانية فسوف تتصدي للقضية بكاملها وتحدد جلسة لنظر موضوع القضية وتتولي محاكمة المتهمين بنفسها للمرة الثالثة والأخيرة‏,‏ أما اذا قررت المحكمة تأييد الحكم الصادر بأدانتهم ورفض الطعن المقدم منهم فسوف يتم إغلاق ملف القضية نهائيا‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يستعد الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي الزمالك من اليوم للقاء الرجاء المغربي السبت القادم في ذهاب نهائي رابطة الأبطال الأفريقية حيث يتدرب الفريق مكتملا لأول مرة في الثامنة والنصف مساء بملعبه وذلك بعد أن حصل جميع اللاعبين علي راحة استثنائية أمس. 

و يبدأ الجهاز الفني بقيادة كابرال ومحمود سعد من اليوم في الاعداد الفني والخططي لمباراة الرجاء وهو ما دفعه الي منح الجميع هذه الاجازة المفاجئة هروبا من شبح الاجهاد الذي يطارد لاعبي المنتخب الوطني الذين عادوا للقاهرة مساء أمس الأول. 

وكان الفريق قد أدي مباراة ودية يوم الخميس الماضي حقق الفوز فيها علي السنبلاوين بهدف لمحمد صبري واطمأن خلالها كابرال علي بعض العناصر الاساسية التي يعدها لمباراة الرجاء وفي مقدمتهم إبراهيم حسن ومحمد أبوالعلا ووليد عبداللطيف والوقوف علي مستوي كان من رضا سيكا ومحمد كمونة وصديق وصبري‏.‏ومن ناحية أخري أنضم أمس الجمعة لاعبو المنتخب الوطني لتدريبات الزمالك . 

وكان كابرال قد فضل اعطاء حسام حسن قسطا من الراحة وفضل عدم اشتراكه في المباراة الودية الأخيرة بعد اطمئنانه علي حالته ومدي استعداده للمباراة من جهة وعدم إصابته بإرهاق نتيجة كثرة المباريات من جهة أخري ونظرا لقوة المنافس وعدم الاستهانة به . 

ومن ناحية اخرى سوف يستغل الجهاز الطبي التجمع الأول للاعبين منذ لقاء مازيمبي الكونغولي ليحصل الجميع علي جرعات تطعيمية ضد الانفولنزا بعد الأنباء التي وردت حول انخاض درجات الحرارة في المغرب وتخوف الجهاز الفني من تعرض أي لاعب للاصابة بنزلات البرد قبيل المباراة خاصة وان الفريق سيقضي 3 أيام كاملة قبل المواجهة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تم الغاء قمة كرة اليد بين الزمالك والأهلي التي جرت بينهما أمس علي صالة الزمالك في ختام الدورة المجمعة الأولي بسبب لهتافات العدائية والتطاول المباشر من جماهير النادي الأهلي علي حكام اللقاء وعزمي مجاهد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك و جاء قرار الإلغاء بعد مرور 9 دقائق من الشوط الثاني وكانت النتيجة تقدم الزمالك 19/17 بعد ان أنهي الأهلي الشوط الأول بالتقدم 17/.14 

و سيتم دراسة تقرير الحكام والمراقب في الاجتماع الطارئ للجنة المسابقات لاتخاذ القرار المناسب بشأن المباراة بعد تحديد مصدر الهتافات العدائية التي مست الحكام وعدداً من أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك . 

و كان الأهلي متألق فى الشوط الاول خاصة نجمه هاني الفخراني فتعادل الفريق سريعاً على الزمالك الذى كان متقدمابهدف ماهر حسين وظل الأهلي متقدماً أغلب فترات الشوط حتي أنهاه لصالحه 17/.14 ثم تغير الحال في الشوط الثاني حيث عاد الحماس والقوة إلي لاعبي الزمالك ونجح الفريق في التقدم 19/17 حتى تم الغاء المباراة .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشفت المانيا امس الأول في مدينة جيلسنكيرشن عن التميمة التي تم اعتمادها لمونديال 2006 الذي تستضيفه المانيا، اعلنت المانيا عن التميمة عقب المباراة الدولية الودية لكرة القدم التى اداها منتخبها امام المنتخب الهولندي. 

التميمة الجديدة عبارة عن ثلاثة وجوه مستديرة ضاحكة احدها باللون البرتقالي والثاني بالاخضر والثالث بالازرق ترتكز على دائرة في داخلها كأس العالم اضافة الى الوان العلم الألماني. 

وقد كشف رئيس اللجنة الالمانية المنظمة للبطولة القيصر فرانتس بكنباور و السويسري جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا)، عن التميمة التي صممتها وكالتا التصميم الالمانية ابولد (ميونيخ) والبريطانية وايتستون (لندن). 

وصرح بكنباور الذي احرز كأس العالم عام 1974 لاعبا و1990 مدربا: 'هذه التميمة تعكس فلسفتنا تماما، الكل يعلم اننا قادرون على التنظيم، لكننا نريد ان نغتنم مناسبة اقامة المونديال لنظهر لاصدقائنا في العالم بأسره صورة مختلفة لالمانيا اكثر دفئا ومودة'.

ويشكل رسم التميمة الرقمين (06) باللاتينية اختصارا لـ 2006، والشعار الرسمي للبطولة والذي تم اعتماده هو 'العالم مدعو عند اصدقائه'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يتم حاليا الاعداد لتصدير صفقات من الأقمشة المصرية من انواع الفسكوز والبوليستر والقطنية الفاخرة إلي بعض البلدان العربية والافريقية وتبلغ قيمتها 3 ملايين دولار كما يجري التفاوض حاليا علي التعاقد علي تصدير صفقة جديدة من المنسوجات والغزول والاقمشة المصرية إلي بعض دول أوروبا مثل اليونان وهولندا. 

و كمية الصفقات التصديرية تقدر قيمتها تقريبا 3 ملايين دولار إلي كل من جنوب افريقيا والسنغال والكنغو وبعض الدول العربية مشيرا إلي ان الصناعات النسجية وقد حققت مصر طفرة حقيقية في الفترة الاخيرة من خلال تحديث المعدات والماكينات التي تعمل بتكنولوجيا عالمية مما انعكس علي جودة المنتجات النسجية من الأقمشة والملابس الجاهزة و لكن من الضرورى تخفيف الاعباء عن كاهل صناعات النسيج التي تمثل العمود الفقري للاقتصاد المصري منذ سنوات عديدة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اقر صندوق النقد الدولي رسميا مشروعا لمدة سنة حول( تبييض الاموال في اطار المكافحة الدولية لهذه الافة وضد تمويل الارهاب) كما جاء في بيان للصندوق. 

وبموجب هذا المشروع، سيطبق صندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي ولمدة عام التوصيات الخاصة والمنهجية التي اعدتها مجموعة العمل المالي حول تبييض الرساميل من خلال المراقبة التي سيتوليانها بشكل منتظم على الدول الاعضاء فيهما. 

و صرح المتحدث باسم الصندوق بيل موراي لن نتحرى عن المعاملات المشكوك فيها. واوضح ان صندوق النقد الدولي سيتحرى عن انظمة الدول والبنوك المركزية ووزارات المالية للاطلاع بشكل يومي ومعالجة عمليات تبييض الاموال وتمويل الارهاب و ان هذه المراقبة ستطبق على جميع الدول الاعضاء في المؤسستين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت شركة بى ايى ال الفرنسية وهى من اكبر الشركات العالمية لانتاج الأجبان اختيار مصر لاقامة مصنع لها باستثمارات تصل الي‏80‏ مليون جنيه بالمنطقة الصناعية بمدينة العاشر من رمضان‏,‏ ويصل عدد مصانعها في العالم إلي‏25‏ مصنعا وتقدر مبيعاتها السنوية بنحو‏1.8‏ مليار يورو‏.‏

و قد التقى الدكتور محمد الغمراوي رئيس الهيئة العامة للاستثمار والمناطق الحرة بوفد الشركة وتناول معهم الزيادة المستمرة في الطاقة الانتاجية وزيادة التصدير واتاحة فرص عمل جديدة . و قال الغمراوى اختيار الشركة العالمية لمصر لاقامة مصنع علي ارضها دليل حي علي ثقة المستثمرين الاجانب في سياسات ومناخ الاستثمار ودليلا علي الاستقرار السياسي والاقتصادي الذي تتمتع به مصر. 

وقد طالب مسئولو الشركة بزيادة صادراتها للأسواق الخارجية خاصة العربية والافريقية‏,‏ وعرض ممثلو الشركة خطتهم التصديرية والمتوقع ان تصل الي اكثر من‏50%‏ خلال السنتين المقبلتين كما انه متوقع ان تؤدى الطاقة القصوي للمشروع الي زيادة الانتاج لأكثر من‏10500‏ طن سنويا وإتاحة‏400‏ فرصة عمل جديدة‏,‏ ليصل حجم العمالة في المصنع الي‏850‏ عاملا‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر القائمون على مسابقة انتخاب ملكة جمال العالم التخلي عن فكرة تنظيم المسابقة المقرر لها بداية ديسمبر المقبل في ابوجا النيجيرية بعد الإحتجاجات الواسعة التى قام بها المسلمون هناك، وكانت مواجهات خطيرة قد اندلعت الاربعاء الماضي بسبب تنظيم هذة المسابقة ومقال مرتبط به اعتبره المسلمون مسيئا للاسلام. 

وقد قررت 'منظمة ملكة جمال العالم' وشركة سيلفير بورد' النيجيرية الغاء اجراء المسابقة في نيجيريا ونقلها الى لندن على ان تقام في الموعد نفسه حسبما ورد في بيان صدر صباح أمس. وقال البيان ان 'القرار اتخذ بعد الاخذ في الاعتبار مصالح نيجيريا ومصالح المتسابقات المشاركات'. 

كانت مواجهات طائفية اتسمت بالعنف قد جرت في نيجيريا منذ الأربعاء الماضي وأسفرت عن مصرع نحو مائة قتيل في مدينة 'كادونا' عقب نشر مقال في السادس عشر من الشهر الجاري في صحيفة 'اليوم' حول انتخاب ملكة جمال العالم قال كاتبه الذي خصص في جزئه الاكبر لمسابقة انتخاب ملكة جمال العالم ان 'المسلمين يعتقدون ان استقدام 92 امرأة الى نيجيريا ليظهروا بهذه الطريقة امر غير اخلاقي'، متسائلا 'ماذا كان النبي محمد سيرى في ذلك؟'. 
واضاف 'بصدق كان يمكن ان يختار زوجة له من بين المرشحات للقب ملكة جمال العالم'، مما اثار غضب المسلمين. 

وكانت الاحتجاجات على تنظيم المسابقة في نيجيريا خلال شهر رمضان قد صدرت اولا عن رجال الدين المسلمين وأدانت منظمات اسلامية تمثل حوالي خمسين بالمائة من سكان البلاد بعد ذلك 'العرض الوقح لنساء شبه عاريات'. 
وقد ازدادت حدة التوتر مع وصول المرشحات للقب الى العاصمة النيجيرية في بداية الشهر الجاري. 

وقد قررت سلطات كادونا حظر التجول لمدة 24 ساعة بعد حدوث مواجهات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين واحرقت كنائس ومساجد خلالها، وقام المسلمون بإحراق مقر جريدة 'اليوم'. 

وكان الرئيس النيجيري اولوسيجون اوباسانجو ومنظمو المسابقة قد أكدوا انها ستجري في موعدها المحدد في نيجيريا مؤكدين ان الاضطرابات سببها 'المقال المسيء' وليس المسابقة، الا ان الوضع الحالي استعدى نقل المسابقة وتستعد المرشحات للتوجه الى لندن عندما يستقر الوضع الأمني.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مسؤولون أمريكيون أمس الخميس عن اسم مسؤول تنظيم القاعدة لمنطقة الخليج الذي ألقي القبض عليه مؤخرا فى الكويت والذى تحتجزه الولايات المتحدة حاليا ولم تعلن عن مكان وجوده، وقالوا إنه يدعى عبد الرحيم الناشري وتربطه علاقة وثيقة مع زعيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن وأنه هو أحد كبار مخططي عمليات القاعدة في شبه الجزيرة العربية. 

وكان مصدر أمني كويتي قد أعلن يوم السبت الماضي أن مسؤول تنظيم القاعدة لمنطقة الخليج قد تم اعتقاله قبل قيامه بهجوم على احد الفنادق التى يقيم بها أمريكيون باليمن ، وانه تمت احالته الى يوم السبت الى القضاء بعد أن اعترف بانتمائه لتنظيم القاعدة الذي يتزعمه أسامة بن لادن. 

كما ذكرت صحيفة الوطن الكويتية أن اعتقال الكويتي جاء ثمرة تعاون أمني مميز بين أجهزة الداخلية الكويتية والسعودية والأمريكية والفرنسية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرحت مصادر أمريكية إن لجان الكونجرس الأمنية التي تحقق في الإخفاقات الاستخباراتية المتعلقة بهجمات 11 سبتمبر 2001 على الولايات المتحدة تتحرى عن أموال يحتمل أنها حولت من حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية إلى اثنين من خاطفي الطائرات الذين نفذوا الهجمات و اوضحت المصادر إلى أنه لا توجد أدلة مادية حتى الآن تثبت تورط السعودية في الموضوع, إلا أن لجان الكونجرس لا تزال تحقق في صحة المعلومات. 

و اضافت المصادر أن اللجان الأمنية في مجلسي النواب والشيوخ التي تقوم بالتحقيق المشترك استلمت معلومات خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية تشير إلى أموال قد تسربت من المملكة عبر ( عمر البيومي) وهو سعودي يسكن في سان دييجو, إلى ( خالد المحضار) و ( نواف الحازمي )اللذين تدرجهما الولايات المتحدة ضمن لائحة منفذي الهجمات على نيويورك وواشنطن. ولم تتضح بعد الكيفية التي نقلت بها الأموال السعودية عن طريق البيومي إلى الخاطفين اللذين كانا على متن الطائرة التي ارتطمت بمبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية (البنتاجون) في واشنطن. 

وكانت وسائل إعلام بريطانية وأمريكية ذكرت في وقت سابق أن محققي مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي( اف بى اى ) يعتقدون أن البيومي دفع الإيجار لشقة المشتبه بهما في سان دييجو. وكان أحد مخبري الـ ( اف بى اى ) السريين قد أجر غرفتين إلى الخاطفين في عمارته التي يمتلكها عندما كانا يسكنان في مدينة كاليفورنيا قبل عام من حدوث الهجمات. 

وقالت الـ ( اف بى اى ) إن البيومي غادر الولايات المتحدة قبل الهجمات, ولكنه اتهم بعد ذلك بتهمة واحدة تتعلق بالتحايل بشأن التأشيرة ورغم اعتقاله بشكل مؤقت في المملكة المتحدة بشأن هذه التهمة فإن تحايل التأشيرة ليس مخالفة تستحق التسليم لذلك أفرج عنه بعد فترة وجيزة. 

وقد أدت المعلومات التي تشتبه في وجود صلة للسعودية في تمويل هذين الشخصين إلى تأجيل جلسة الاستماع العلنية الأخيرة لهذا التحقيق في التاسع من أكتوبر الماضي والتي من المقرر أن يدلى فيها مديرو الـ( اف بى اى ) ووكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية ( السى اى ايه ) بأقوالهم للسماح للنواب بدراسة الشكوك بالتفصيل في جلسات مغلقة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفت المملكة العربية السعودية إرسالها أموالا لاثنين من خاطفي الطائرات في هجمات 11 سبتمبر على الولايات المتحدة, قائلة إنها تتعقب تنظيم القاعدة بلا هوادة. وكانت مجلة نيوزويك قد نشرت إن مبالغ تصل إلى نحو 3500 دولار شهريا وصلت إلى الخاطفين عن طريق طالبين سعوديين يعيشان في الولايات المتحدة, وكانا يحصلان بدورهما على هذه المبالغ من حساب باسم الأميرة هيفاء الفيصل زوجة سفير السعودية في واشنطن. 

وقال عادل الجبير مستشار السياسة الخارجية لولي العهد السعودي الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز إن المسؤولين السعوديين تعاونوا بشكل وثيق مع مكتب التحقيقات الاتحادي في التحقيق في هذه الادعاءات, عندما ظهرت لأول مرة قبل سبعة أو ثمانية أشهر وأضاف أنه لا يوجد دليل يفيد ذلك أيا كان. 

وقال المستشار السعودي في مقابلة مع شبكة ( سى ان ان ) أمس إن تحقيقا أجراه مكتب الأميرة هيفاء أثبت أن هذه الأموال وصلت على ما يبدو إلى الطالبين من خلال شخص آخر, وهي امرأة كان اسمها ضمن قائمة من الذين يحصلون على مساعدات خيرية وهبات أخرى بشكل منتظم من الأميرة. وأضاف أنه لم يتضح من هذه المرأة أو كيف أدرج اسمها ضمن قائمة الحاصلين على مساعدات, موضحا أن التحقيقات مستمرة. 

وقال الجبير إن السعوديين اعتقدوا أن هذه القضية أغلقت لذلك وجدنا أنه أمر مفاجئ أنهم يثيرون الآن من جديد هذا الأمر في الكونجرس ويطرحونه كدليل جديد, وهو ما يدفعني للاعتقاد بأن الناس الذين وراء هذا مهتمون بإحراز نقاط سياسية أكثر من اهتمامهم بالوصول إلى الحقيقة. 

وكانت مصادر أمريكية قد ذكرت يوم الجمعة عن تحقيق في الكونجرس بشأن فشل المخابرات فيما يتعلق بهجمات 11 سبتمبر, يتحرى عن أموال يحتمل أنها حولت من الحكومة السعودية إلى اثنين من خاطفي الطائرات التي نفذت هذه الهجمات .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت صحيفة 'نيويورك تايمز' الاميركية أن تركيا تستعد لارسال قوات خاصة للتتوغل لمسافة ستين ميلا فى شمال العراق لمنع تدفق اللاجئين الى الاراضى التركية فى حال تعرض العراق لهجوم عسكرى محتمل. 

وأوضحت الصحيفة فى عددها الصادر أمس أن الخطة التى يبحثها كبار المسئولين الاتراك فى الوقت الراهن تثير المخاوف خاصة باحتمال استخدامها كغطاء لعملية عسكرية كبيرة تستهدف القضاء على اى محاولة من جانب الاكراد العراقيين لاقامة دولة كردية فى شمال العراق عند سقوط نظام الرئيس صدام حسين. 

واعرب المسئولون الاتراك عن مخاوفهم من أن يؤدى أى هجوم عراقى على الاكراد فى العراق بالاسلحة البيولوجية أو الكيميائية الى اثارة الفزع والرعب مثلما حدث فى حرب الخليج عام 1991 عندما فر اكثر من مليون كردى الى تركيا وايران هربا من الجيش العراقى. 

واضافت الصحيفة أن الخطة التركية تكشف مدى القلق الذى يسود المنطقة من الهجوم الاميركى المتوقع ضد العراق، وذكرت الصحيفة ان الخطة التى وقعها بلوند اجاويد فى اكتوبر الماضى قبل تركه لمنصبه تدعو الى اغلاق الحدود التركية مع العراق واقامة ثمانية عشر معسكرا من بينها 12 معسكرا داخل العراق لاستيعاب 275 الف لاجيء على ان يتم توطين اللاجئين فى المعسكرات العراقية اولا. 

كما اشتملت الخطة ان يضمن الجيش التركى الامن فى المنطقة مع التأكيد على عدم رغبة الحكومة فى بقاء اللاجئين فى المعسكرات لفترة طويلة وان يتم اعادة اللاجئين الاجانب إما الى مناطقهم أو الى دولهم الاصلية أو ترحيلهم الى دولة ثالثة. 

وأوضحت 'نيويورك تايمز' ان موظفى منظمة حقوق الانسان فى تركيا انتقدوا بشدة الترتيبات التركية باعتبار أن هدفها الحقيقى منع الاكراد من اقامة حكومتهم فى شمال العراق فضلا عن أن هذه الترتيبات سوف تعوق عملهم فى شمال العراق ومنعهم من تقديم المساعدات فضلا عن انتهاكها للقانون الدولى.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعترف الجيش الإسرائيلي بأنه قتل البريطانى ايان هوك أحد موظفي وكالة غوث وتشغيل اللاجئين الفلسطينيين 'الانروا' التابعة للامم المتحدة على سبيل الخطأ ، وقد قتل ايان هوك أثناء غارة إسرائيلية على مخيم اللاجئين في مدينة جنين بالضفة الغربية. 

وذكر بيان التحقيق الاسرائيلى أن القوات الإسرائيلية أطلقت النار على شخص كان يحمل ما بدا وكأنه مسدس اثناء الاشتباك مع فلسطينيين ، بينما سبق واعلنت الإذاعة الإسرائيلية أن القتيل كان يحمل هاتفا محمولا في مجمع وكالة 'الانروا' عندما أُطلق النار عليه يوم الجمعة في مخيم جنين للاجئين، وأنه قتل بنيران القوات الإسرائيلية. 

وصرح الراديو امس السبت إن التحقيق خلص إلى أن: 'النتائج الأولية للتحقيق أظهرت أن الطلقات جاءت من الجانب الإسرائيلي وأن الجندي أطلق النيران بطريق الخطأ على الموظف' أثناء محاولة القوات الإسرائيلية القبض على أحد أعضاء جماعة الجهاد الإسلامي في المنطقة. 

وكانت الأمم المتحدة قد اعربت عن قلقها العميق بشأن مقتل الموظف واتهمت إسرائيل بمنع سيارة الإسعاف من الوصول إلى الرجل المصاب. وفى تقرير لها قال ان هوك كان يحاول إجلاء زملائه من مباني الأمم المتحدة عندما أطلق الجندي الإسرائيلي النيران عليه. وكان الموظف يعمل في مشروع لإعادة بناء المنازل التي هدمتها القوات الإسرائيلية أثناء عمليات عسكرية في المخيم. 

وفي حادث منفصل اصيبت كاويمهي باترلي وهي شابة ايرلندية تعمل في جماعة لدعم الفلسطينيين في قدمها أثناء محاولتها حماية أطفال فلسطينيين أثناء توغل القوات الإسرائيلية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تظاهر امس أكثر من ألفى فلسطيني على الجانب الفلسطيني من جسر الملك حسين على نهر الأُردن بعد أن رفضت السلطات الأردنية السماح لهم بالمرور عبر أراضيها إلى الأراضي المقدسة لأداء مناسك العمرة ، وقد أدت التظاهرة الى عرقلة حركة السير لمدة ساعة على الطريق المؤدي من أريحا إلى جسر الملك حسين على نهر الأردن. 

وينتظر بعض المعتمرين الفلسطينيين على الحدود مع الاردن الشقيقة منذ خمسة أيام, وصرح أحدهم أن البطء في مرور المعتمرين إلى مكة عن طريق الأردن بدأ منذ تسعة أيام وتعزز مع وصول معتمرين جدد. 

ومن الجدير بالذكر ان السلطات الأردنية تخشى أن يستغل المعتمرون فرصة عودتهم من الأراضي المقدسة للإقامة في المملكة الهاشمية ، التى يقيم بها أكبر عدد من اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في الخارج.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وافق مجلس الشوري في جلسته أمس علي قانون تنظيم الاتصالات و تعديل فقرة في قانون الاتصالات كانت تتيح لبعض الأجهزة الأمنية حق التنصت على الاتصالات الهاتفية لدواعي الأمن، واقر تعديلا عليها ينص بعدم التنصت على المكالمات إلا بناء على اذن قضائي. و قد طالب النواب بتدخل الرئيس حسني مبارك لحماية حرمات المواطنين الخاصة، واستخدام سلطاته لحذف المادة رقم 65 من قانون تنظيم الاتصالات الذي يناقشه المجلس. 

وتطالب المادة المواطنين ومشغلي أجهزة الاتصالات ومقدمي الخدمات ومستخدميها بعدم استخدام أية أجهزة تشفير لخدمات الاتصالات إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة كتابية من القوات المسلحة وأجهزة الأمن. كما ألزمت كل مشغل خدمة اتصال بأن يوفر على نفقته داخل شبكة الاتصالات المرخص له بها كافة الامكانيات الفنية من معدات ونظم تتيح للقوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية الدخول على شبكة الاتصالات تحقيقاً لمصلحة الأمن القومي. 

و أكد صفوت الشريف وزير الإعلام حرص الحكومة علي ضمان حريات المواطنين. بينما أعلن كمال الشاذلي وزير شئون مجلسي الشعب والشوري أن أحدا في مصر لا يقر التنصت.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مصدر دبلوماسي عن قيام الامير سعود الفيصل وزير الخارجية السعودي اليوم بزيارة للقاهرة، يلتقي خلالها بالرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، حيث يسلمه رسالة من الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز عاهل السعودية، تتناول نتائج الاتصالات لوقف العدوان الاسرائيلي على الشعب الفلسطيني وتجنيب الضربة الامريكية للعراق. 

ومن المقرر أن يلتقي الفيصل بنظيره السيد أحمد ماهر وزير الخارجية المصرى حيث يبحث معه الملاحظات السعودية على الخطة الامريكية المعروفة باسم 'خارطة الطريق'.

وعلى صعيد آخر يصل إلى القاهرة اليوم لوي ميشيل نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير خارجية بلجيكا حيث يلتقي مع أحمد ماهر وعمرو موسى الامين العام للجامعة العربية لبحث قضيتي الشرق الاوسط والعراق.ومن المقرران يغادرالوزيرالبلجيكى القاهرة بعد ذلك متوجهاً إلى الخرطوم لبحث امكانية التوصل الى حل سلمى للمشكلة السودانية. 

و يشار الى انه بدا فى القاهرة امس اجتماع على مستوى المندوبين الدائمين لدى جامعة الدول العربية برئاسة عمرو موسى أمين عام الجامعة لبحث آلية عمل لجنة المتابعة، والأفكار الخاصة بتطويرها.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر قاضي المعارضات بمحكمة شمال القاهرة أمس تجديد حبس المتهمين في قضية التخابر الجديدة لصاح اسرائيل إلى 17 ديسمبر القادم، وكانت النيابة قد وجهت للمتهمين تهمة التخابر والرشوة من الموساد الاسرائيلي وطالبت بتجديد حبسهما. 

وقالت النيابة ان المتهمون وهو خالد جابر اللاعب السابق بنادي الزمالك، ونجلاء كمال المسؤولة بشركة 'مينا' للسياحة على علاقة منذ 20 عاما بشركة 'مازار' الإسرائيلية للسياحة وانهما عملا على تسهيل تهريب السائحين من منطقة العوجة بسيناء الى داخل إسرائيل مقابل مبالغ تتراوح ما بين 400 إلى 2000 دولار للسائح. 

واضافت النيابة ان المتهمين نجحا في تهريب العديد من السائحين وانهما على اتصال بالجانب الاسرائيلي، وأكدت النيابة انها ستطالب بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة عليهما خلال جلسات المحاكمة المقبلة. 

ومن جهتهما أنكر المتهمان أمام المحكمة تهمتي التخابر والخيانة، كما أنكرا تهمة الرشوة الدولية واعترفا فقط بمساعدة السياح على التسلل الى اسرائيل، وطلبت المتهمة الثانية اخلاء سبيلها نظرا لأن لديها طفلة عمرها 7 شهور مؤكدة أنها والمتهم الآخر بريئان من التهم المنسوبة اليهما وأنهما يثقان في عدالة القضاء المصري.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

القضاء يرفض شكوى ضد مسلسل فارس بلا جواد   25/11/2002  


رد القضاء المصرى امس شكوى رفعها محام مصري طلب فيها وقف المسلسل المثير للجدل 'فارس بلا جواد'. و المحامى الذى يدعى طلعت نجيب قد رفع شكوى طالبا منع بث هذا المسلسل مؤكدا انه يستند الى سيناريو اقتبس عن احدى بنات افكاره والفكرة بالتالي ليست فكرة التلفزيون المصري. 

واستندت محكمة جنوب القاهرة الى ان رافع الدعوى لم يقدم ما يثبت انه صاحب فكرة قصة فارس بلا جواد . 

يذكر ان المسلسل اقتبس من 'برتوكولات حكماء صهيون' ويروي ما كان عليه الشرق الاوسط في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر مركزا على مواطن مصري كان يكافح الاستعمار البريطاني والحركة الصهيونية.و المسلسل تعرض الى حملة انتقادات شديدة من الولايات المتحدة واسرائيل والعديد من الجمعيات اليهودية بحجة معاداة السامية

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلنت وكالة الأنباء التونسية أمس ان تونس ستستضيف نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة اليد عام 2005، وحصلت تونس على 46 صوتا مقابل 44 لالمانيا في التصويت الذي تم أمس في سان بطرسبورج في روسيا في الاجتماع التاسع والعشرين للجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة اليد برئاسة الدكتور حسن مصطفى. 

ومن المقرر ان تستضيف البرتغال بطولة كأس العالم القادمة في الفترة من 20 يناير الى 2 فبراير عام 2003 ويشارك فيها 24 منتخبا بينها 7 منتخبات عربية هي تونس بطلة افريقيا والجزائر وصيفتها ومصر الثالثة وصاحبة المركز الرابع في بطولة العظماء الاخيرة التي اقيمت في فرنسا، والمغرب رابع القارة السمراء، والكويت بطلة اسيا وقطر وصيفتها والسعودية ثالثة اسيا. 

وقد تم توزيع المنتخبات على 4 مجموعات، ووضعت تونس والكويت والمغرب في المجموعة الاولى الى جانب اسبانيا وبولندا ويوغوسلافيا ثالثة بطولة العالم الاخيرة، وجاءت الجزائر ومصر في المجموعة الرابعة الى جانب السويد وصيفة بطلة العالم والدنمارك وسلوفينيا والبرازيل. 

وجاء المنتخب السعودي في المجموعة الثالثة الى جانب فرنسا بطلة العالم وروسيا بطلة اولمبياد سيدني وكرواتيا والمجر والارجنتين، في حين تلعب قطر ضمن المجموعة الثانية التي تضم منتخبات المانيا وايسلندا والبرتغال صاحبة الضيافة وقطر واستراليا وجرينلاند. 

وتتأهل المنتخبات الاربعة الاولى من كل مجموعة الى الدور الثاني حيث توزع المنتخبات الـ16 على اربع مجموعات يتأهل بطلها الى نصف النهائي مباشرة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ينزل شبيبة القبائل الجزائري اليوم ضيفا على ياوندي الكاميروني في إياب نهائي كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، يعتبر شبيبة القبائل وهو حامل اللقب الموسمين الماضيين، ‏المرشح الأقوى للاحتفاظ بكأس الاتحاد الافريقي الي الابد. 

يخوض النادي الجزائري اللقاء بعد فوزه في مباراة الذهاب بأربعة اهداف نظيفة‏,‏ ومن المتوقع ان يبقي اللقب في شمال افريقيا مرة جديدة منذ ان احرزه النجم الساحلي التونسي لأول مرة عام‏ 1995,‏ ويفوز شبيبة القبائل بالكأس حتي في حال خسارته صفر‏-3.‏ 

وكان شبيبة القبائل قد سجل اسمه في دوري ابطال افريقيا مرتين عام ي1981‏ و‏1990‏ وفي كأس الكؤوس مرة واحدة عام 1995‏ وفي كأس الاتحاد عامي ‏2000‏ و‏2001.‏ 

بينما يحتاج تونير ياوندي الكاميروني لمعجزة لحرمان الفريق الجزائري من لقبه الثالث علي التوالي بعد هزيمته الثقيلة‏,‏ علما بأنه لم يخسر خارج ارضه في الادوار السابقة بفارق اكثر من هدف واحد‏.‏ 

وكان ياوندي قد فاز بالنسخة الاولي لكأس الكؤوس عام ‏1975‏ ثم خاض نهائي المسابقة ذاتها في العام التالي‏,‏ ويبلغ تونير ياوندي‏,‏ الذي ضم في صفوفه لاعبين ممتازين مثل: روجيه ميلا وجورج ويا‏,‏ لاول مرة نهائي احدي المسابقات الافريقية. 

وكانت مباراة الذهاب التى جرت قبل اسبوعين في الجزائر وانتهت بفوز شبيبة القبائل بأربعة أهداف مقابل لا شئ.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر الاتحاد المصري لكرة اليد عقد اجتماع طاريء مساء غد الإثنين لاتخاذ قرار نهائي بخصوص مباراة القمة الأخيرة التي تم الغاؤها بين الأهلي والزمالك في ختام الدورة المجمعة الأولي لكرة اليد والتي اقسمت بالصالة المغطاة بنادي الزمالك. 

وصرح فخري عبدالمؤمن رئيس لجنة رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد أن الجزاءات ستكون حاسمة وحازمة حفاظا علي مسيرة اللعبة في مصر. 
وستتوقف الجزاءات علي تقرير الحكم ومراقب المباراة وسوف تشمل جماهير الناديين، واضاف أن القرار سيكون مواكبا للأحداث اما بنقل مباراة الناديين القادمة خارج القاهرة أو اللعب بدون جمهور أو توقيع غرامة مادية علي الناديين أو أحدهما. 

وتابع عبد المؤمن ان قرار الغاء المباراة جاء تنفيذا للوائح الشغب بعد ان تبادلت الجماهير الألفاظ الخارجة قبل المباراة. 
فبرغم ان المباراة بدأت قوية وانتهي شوطها الأول لصالح الأهلي بفارق ضئيل الا ان الألفاظ الخارجة بدأت تتزايد بين الشوطين بين جماهير الأهلي وسكرتير عام نادي الزمالك وكان من الضروري الغاء المباراة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

على ما يبدو ان الحارس الإنجليزي الشهير ديفيد سيمان لن يستطيع الغياب عن الأضواء لمدة طويلة بعد ان تزايدت فرص اعتزاله اللعبة، ويتعرض سيمان لحملة دعائية كبيرة خاصة من الصحف الإنجليزية التى تطالب برأسه بعد إخفاقاته مع المنتخب وفريق الأرسنال والتي تسببت في العديد من الهزائم من أخطاء فردية قاتلة. 

وكان سيمان قد مر بمرحلة صعبة للغاية عقب نهائيات كأس العالم الأخيرة في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان بعد أن كان السبب الأساسي في خسارة فريقه وخروجه من المونديال أمام البرازيل في دور الثمانية. وازداد تراجع شعبيته بسبب تكرار كبواته مع فريق الأرسنال بالدوري الانجليزي والبطولة الأوروبية. 

ومؤخرا كشفت 'بام' والدة سيمان ان ابنها سيتجه الي العمل التليفزيوني والسينمائي بعد اعتزاله لعب كرة القدم. 
وقالت 'بام' ان سيمان اشترك فعلا في أحد الأعمال التليفزيونية وأنه حقق نجاحا مبهرا، وقالت انه قادر علي القيام بأدوار مشابهة لجيمس بوند لما يتمتع به من طول وملامح لطيفة تشبه نجوم السينما. 

وأضافت 'بام' ان الممثل الشهير 'بيرس بروسنان' سيجد له منافسا قويا لأن هناك تشابها كبيرا في الملامح بين الاثنين وسيكون الحارس صاحب تسريحة 'ذيل الحصان' نجما سينمائيا خلال وقت قصير. 

وتشير التقديرات الى ان اعتزال سيمان اصبح وشيكا أكثر من اي وقت مضى بسبب أخطاؤه المتكررة وتراجع حالته الفنية والبدنية، كذلك بعد ان ظهر المنافس القوي له في حراسة مرمي الأرسنال المصري رامي شعبان. 

كذلك يجد سيمان منافسة شرسة علي حراسة مرمي المنتخب الانجليزي من أكثر من حارس مثل ريتشارد رايت حارس ايفرتون وديفيد جيمس حارس ويستهام.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يصل الى القاهرة مساء اليوم وفد اتحاد كرة القدم الإماراتي، بغرض توقيع الاتفاق النهائي على استضافة الإمارات لمنتخب مصر في مهرجان اعتزال نجم المنتخب الاماراتي ونادي الوصل زهير بخيت والمحدد له يوم 16 ديسمبر المقبل بمشاركة عدد من النجوم العرب. 

ومن المقرر ان ينهي الوفد الاتفاق النهائي مع المنتخب المصري كما سيقوم الوفد بتوقيع برتوكول مع الاتحاد المصري وتحديد عدة مباريات ودية بين المنتخبات المصرية المختلفة ومنتخبات الامارات الوطنية لتبادل الخبرات. 

ومن المنتظر ان يقوم زهير بخيت بدعوة عدد من نجوم الكرة المصرية امثال محمود الخطيب وحسن شحاتة وطاهر ابوزيد وحسام وابراهيم حسن وحازم امام للمشاركة في مهرجان اعتزاله.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرحت مصادر مطلعة ان اتصالات جديدة بدأت بين القاهرة وحزب العمل الاسرائيلي، واشارت الى امكانية استقبال القاهرة قريبا لزعيم الحزب الجديد عمرام متسناع.واضافت المصادر ان رئيس حزب العمل الجديد، يتطلع الى زيارة القاهرة في اطار مساع تستهدف التوصل الى كسب ارضية سياسية ايجابية داخل المجتمع الاسرائيلي في اطار الاستعداد للانتخابات. 

واشارت المصادر الى ان متسناع يسعى ايضا الى دراسة ملف العلاقات المصرية ـ الاسرائيلية مع قيادات الحزب في اطار وضع خطة للتواصل مع مصر ومعالجة كل نقاط السلبيات التي ادت الى تدهور تلك العلاقات وتلافيها وفتح صفحة جديدة معها باعتبار ان ذلك يعد نقطة انطلاق لحزب العمل في الساحة السياسية الاسرائيلية. 

وذكرت المصادر ان قيادات الليكود تبدي تحفظات على تحركات حزب العمل الجديدة صوب القاهرة خاصة ان ذلك سيكون على حساب الليكود في الشارع السياسي الاسرائيلي الذي حدثت في ظل حكمه اكبر انتكاسة في تاريخ العلاقات المصرية ـ الاسرائيلية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

التقى وزير الخارجية أحمد ماهر مع د. محمد البرادعي مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية و قال ماهر ان اللقاء تناول المباحثات التى اجراها البرادعي في العراق ومسائل تتعلق باستئناف عمل المفتشين لمهامهم الأربعاء المقبل، مشيراً إلى أن البرادعي اكد له إن المفتشين سيقومون بعملهم بطريقة موضوعية ومهنية تستهدف استجلاء الحقيقة وتنفيذ قرار مجلس الامن. 

وكان د. محمد البرادعي مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية قد أعلن إن هناك مفتشة مصرية بالفعل ضمن فريق التفتيش الدولي الذي سيبدأ عمله في العراق يوم الاربعاء المقبل في اطار قرار مجلس الأمن الاخير رقم 1441. 

ومن ناحية اخرى نفى ماهر لأنباء ترددت عن تلقي القاهرة دعوة من إيران لعقد قمة تضم مصر والسعودية وإيران وسوريا، وذلك لدراسة المسألة العراقية، لكنه استدرك قائلاً إن الأمر يتوقف على الهدف من مثل هذا الاجتماع واذا تلقت مصر شيئا من هذا القبيل ستتم دراسته بعناية. 

وأضاف ماهر عقب استقباله محسن خليل سفير العراق لدى القاهرة، إن مصر تتطلع الى تعاون العراق مع المفتشين بكل شفافية وجدية حتى يتجنب أي مشاكل تثار اثناء عمليات التفتيش الأمر الذي يمكن استغلاله ضد العراق.وأضاف ماهر إنه طلب من السفير العراقي نقل رسالة الى ناجي صبري وزير خارجية العراق بهذا المضمون، لرفعا للقيادة العراقية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عقدت هيئة مكتب الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي اجتماعاً أمس برئاسة صفوت الشريف الأمين العام ناقش الاجتماع تفاصيل الخطة السنوية للحزب لعام 2003 علي مستوي المحافظات والأمانات النوعية. كما تم بحث الموضوعات المتعلقة بالعمل في الوحدة الحزبية ومستويات المراكز والأقسام المكملة للنظام الأساسي الجديد الذي وافقت عليه لجنة التطوير. 

و صرح الشريف بأن هيئة المكتب والتي تضم كمال الشاذلي الأمين العام المساعد أمين التنظيم. وجمال مبارك أمين السياسات. ود.زكريا عزمي أمين الشئون المالية والإدارية ود.علي الدين هلال أمين التثقيف والتدريب. ستجتمع في 11 ديسمبر القادم لمناقشة الخطة السنوية للحزب بشكلها النهائي. والتحرك الحزبي علي المستويين السياسي والجماهيري. 

و قد وافقت هيئة مكتب الحزب أمس علي تشكيل أمانة وهيئة مكتب المهنيين برئاسة د.مفيد شهاب. وأمانة التدريب والتثقيف وهيئة مكتبها برئاسة د.علي الدين هلال. وأمانة قطاع الأعمال وهيئة مكتبها برئاسة د.حسام بدراوي. 

كما أقرت هيئة المكتب جدول أعمال المجلس الأعلي للسياسات الذي يعقد اجتماعاً بعد غد برئاسة جمال مبارك أمين السياسات و يتضمن جدول الأعمال 3 جلسات. الأولي لمناقشة مشروعات القوانين التي ستتقدم بها الحكومة لمجلس الشعب خلال هذه الدورة ويحضرها الدكتور عاطف عبيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء. وتناقش الجلسة الثانية السياسات المالية والنقدية. وتبحث الجلسة الأخيرة الخطوط الرئيسية لاتفاقية الشراكة المصرية الأوروبية. من ناحية اخرى استعرض جمال مبارك مهام أمانة السياسات في الحزب الوطني الحاكم التي يرأسها خلال اللقاء الذي حضره اكثر من 400 شابا وفتاة من مختلف المحافظات فقال إن هدفها الاساسى هو صياغة الاهداف الحزبية وتوثيق الصلة بين الحكومة والحزب، وتصل الى إتفاق قبل كل دورة برلمانية بأولوية المشروعات والقوانين التي ستعرض على البرلمان. 

وتطرق جمال مبارك إلى أن هدفه في السنة الاولى لعمل امانة السياسات وضع اسس وآليات وقواعد لهذه الامانة تمكن من 'مأسسة الأداء' بشكل يحول دون الاعتماد على شخص بعينه، مشيراً إلى ان هناك خطة لامانة السياسات سيتم رفعها للامانة العامة للحزب وأن هذه الخطة تتصدرها مسألة الزيادة السكانية التي سيتم مناقشتها مع المجلس القومي للسكان. 

وشدد جمال مبارك على أن المبادىء الاساسية للحزب هى مرجعيته، مشيراً إلى أن امانة السياسات مهمتها صياغة سياسات تفصيلية بالتعاون مع الاجهزة الاخرى. مؤكدا على أنها ليست جهة تنفيذية ولا تحل محل الحكومة ولا مجلس الشعب (البرلمان) فهى تنظيم حزبي يتبعه مجلس اعلى ولجان تدرس من خلال متخصصين موضوعات بعينها .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مسؤول في هيئة قناة السويس ان سفينة أمريكية محملة بعتاد عسكري عبرت قناة السويس أمس الأحد متوجهة الى البحر الاحمر وسط استعدادات لشن ضربة عسكرية أمريكية ضد العراق، واضاف المسؤول ان السفينة 'سكان ارتيك' الأمريكية تحمل دبابات ومواد مشعة وبطاريات ليتيوم وتوربيانات للطيران قادمة من قاعدة 'فيسبادن' العسكرية في المانيا ومتوجهة الى معسكر الدوحة في الكويت. 

وكانت متحدثة باسم القوات البحرية الاميركية 'النافي' اعلنت قبل حوالي شهر ان سلاح القوات الحربية اجرى مناقصة لشحن المزيد من الذخيرة والعربات المدرعة الى موانئ في منطقة الشرق الأوسط انطلاقا من اوروبا. 

واضافت المتحدثة ان الدفعة الثانية من المناقصة تشمل نقل 319 حاوية من الذخيرة انطلاقا من السواحل الشرقية للولايات المتحدة الى البحر الاحمر وبحر العرب ومنطقة الخليج.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر قاضي المعارضات بمحكمة شمال القاهرة أمس تجديد حبس المتهمين في قضية التخابر الجديدة لصاح اسرائيل إلى 17 ديسمبر القادم، وكانت النيابة قد وجهت للمتهمين تهمة التخابر والرشوة من الموساد الاسرائيلي وطالبت بتجديد حبسهما. 

وقالت النيابة ان المتهمون وهو خالد جابر اللاعب السابق بنادي الزمالك، ونجلاء كمال المسؤولة بشركة 'مينا' للسياحة على علاقة منذ 20 عاما بشركة 'مازار' الإسرائيلية للسياحة وانهما عملا على تسهيل تهريب السائحين من منطقة العوجة بسيناء الى داخل إسرائيل مقابل مبالغ تتراوح ما بين 400 إلى 2000 دولار للسائح. 

واضافت النيابة ان المتهمين نجحا في تهريب العديد من السائحين وانهما على اتصال بالجانب الاسرائيلي، وأكدت النيابة انها ستطالب بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة عليهما خلال جلسات المحاكمة المقبلة. 

ومن جهتهما أنكر المتهمان أمام المحكمة تهمتي التخابر والخيانة، كما أنكرا تهمة الرشوة الدولية واعترفا فقط بمساعدة السياح على التسلل الى اسرائيل، وطلبت المتهمة الثانية اخلاء سبيلها نظرا لأن لديها طفلة عمرها 7 شهور مؤكدة أنها والمتهم الآخر بريئان من التهم المنسوبة اليهما وأنهما يثقان في عدالة القضاء المصري.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

شهدت مدينة العقبة الأردنية الواقعة على البحر الأحمر حريق باحد مطاعم الوجبات السريعة الامريكية بعد ظهر أمس ، وتوقعت مصادر بالشرطة الاردنية ان يكون الحريق الذى شب في الطابق السفلي لمطعم بيتزا هت مفتعلا وقد اسفر الحريق عن وقوع خسائر مادية ولم يسفر عنه سقوط ضحايا . 

وكانت ثلاثة مطاعم أمريكية للوجبات السريعة في لبنان -بينهما اثنان لبيتزا هت- قد تعرضت لاعتداءات منذ منتصف نوفمبر الجاري. 

وجاء حريق المطعم بعد أقل من 24 ساعة من انفجار قنبلة يدوية على سطح فرع للبنك العربي غربي عمان ، وقد وقع الانفجار فى البنك مساء السبت عندما كان الفرع الواقع في شارع مكة مغلقا لذلك لم يتسبب فى وقوع إصابات. وقالت السلطات الأردنية إن التحقيق جار لتحديد أسباب الحادث ولم تستبعد وجود دوافع شخصية وراءه. 

ويأتي هذا الحادث في وقت تتحدث فيه الولايات المتحدة عن مشاكل أمنية بالأردن ، حيث اغتيل دبلوماسي أمريكي نهاية الشهر الماضى فى 28 أكتوبر بعمان في أول حادث يستهدف أمريكيا في البلاد ولم يعرف مرتكبه بعد ، مما دعا الخارجية الأمريكية الى تقليص عدد موظفيها في السفارة الأمريكية بعمان, كما أعلنت أنها ستسمح للدبلوماسيين غير الأساسيين وعائلاتهم بمغادرة الأردن. وقررت الوزارة تعليق أنشطة برنامج التعاون المدني (بيس كوربس) في الأردن وسحبت 60 متطوعا خوفا على سلامتهم.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يصل صباح اليوم الاثنين الى العاصمة العراقية بغداد فريق تفتيش جديد يضم 18 شخصا قادما من قبرص لمعرفة كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة ببرامج التسليح الكيميائي والبيولوجي والنووي العراقية في موعد أقصاه الثامن من ديسمبر المقبل ومن المقرر أن يرتفع عددهم قريبا إلى ثلاثمائة. 

ويحمل المفتشون تفويضا من مجلس الأمن الدولي للبحث عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل العراقية حيثما شاءوا ، واذا عرقلت جهودهم العراق فسوف يؤدي ذلك إلى هجوم عسكري أمريكي على بغداد ، وسوف تبدا مهمة التفتيش رسميا يوم الأربعاء المقبل. 

وعشية استئناف عمليات التفتيش تقدم وزير الخارجية العراقي ناجي صبري بشكوى للأمم المتحدة مفادها أن المنظمة الدولية منحت المفتشين صلاحيات تعسفية وأن تلك العمليات توفر ذريعة للولايات المتحدة كي تلجأ إلى العمل العسكري ، وتركزت اعتراضات صبرى على الفقرة الرابعة من القرار والتي تحذر من تقديم العراق معلومات مغلوطة أو إغفال بعض المعلومات في القائمة التي سيعلنها عن ممتلكاته من الأسلحة، سيكرس لمزيد من الانتهاكات الجدية للالتزامات العراقية ، مشيرا الى ان اعتبار أي إغفال لمعلومات من جانب العراق انتهاكا جديا يعني وجود نية لاستهداف العراق تحت أي مبرر عقيم. 

وكانت طائرة نقل تابعة للأمم المتحدة من طراز هيركليس قد هبطت في مطار بغداد الدولي يوم السبت وعلى متنها عشرين طنا من التجهيزات الخاصة بالمفتشين ، وقد منح القرار 1441 العراق مهلة حتى 8 ديسمبر لكي يكشف عن برامجه للأسلحة الكيماوية والبيولوجية والنووية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نشرت الصنداي تايمز ان محمد الفايد ، مالك مركز هارودز التجاري، أخذ ارباح بقيمة 74 مليون جنيه استرليني من الاحتياطيات النقدية للسنة الماضية مما يجعل اجمالي ما أخذه هو وعائلته من المركز التجاري الشهير خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة أكثر من 165 مليون جنيه استرليني . 

وهارودز هولدينج، الشركة الأم لمركز هارودز، ستنشر هذا الأسبوع حسابات السنة حتى شهر فبراير ولكن الصنداي تايمز اطلعت على صورة عن ذلك المستند قبل نشره. 

وتلك الحسابات تشير إلى أن هارودز كادت أن تخرج صفر اليدين إذ أن ربحها لم يتجاوز 200 ألف جنيه استرليني على مبيعات بقيمة 541 مليون جنيه استرليني، وهذا يقابله ربح عن السنة السابقة بلغ 7 ملايين استرليني على مبيعات بقيمة 540 مليون جنيه استرليني وعلى المستوى التشغيلي تحققت أرباح بلغت 9,22 مليون جنيه استرليني مقابل 1,29 مليون جنيه في السنة السابقة و مع ذلك فإن الربح النهائي السابق للضريبة تضاعف ثلاث مرات قافزا من 6,5 مليون جنيه استرليني إلى 6,17 مليون جنيه. 

ورغم الهبوط في الأرباح التجارية تدفع الشركة 74 مليون جنيه استرليني كارباح، بزيادة 24% عن السنة الماضية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وافق مجلس الشورى المصري على مشروع قانون يفتح الطريق امام خصخصة قطاع الاتصالات ويسمح بالتنصت على مكالمات المواطنين بموجب اذن قضائي، و قد احال المجلس مشروع القانون الى مجلس الشعب الذي سينظر فيه بعد عطلة عيد الفطر . 

ومشروع القانون ينهي احتكار الدولة لعدد من الخدمات في قطاع الاتصالات ويعرض امتيازات كبيرة على القطاع الخاص تسمح له بمضاعفة الاستثمارات. 

وافاد تقرير برلماني ان شبكة الاتصالات التي كانت تضم 500 الف مشترك عام 1981 توسعت حاليا لتشمل 10 ملايين من ضمنهم مستخدمو الهاتف الجوال وشبكة الانترنت.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

توقع السعودية والسودان عقب عيد الفطر القادم اتفاقية تعاون تشمل كافة المجالات و تعتبر الأولى من نوعها بين البلدين و سوف تدخل الاتفاقية حيز التنفيذ بعد إشعار متبادل عبر القنوات الدبلوماسية يؤكد اكتمال الإجراءات التنظيمية للتصديق عليها. 

وتهدف الاتفاقية التي أجازها مجلس الوزراء السوداني إلى توثيق أواصر الصداقة بين البلدين وتطوير التعاون بينهما ودعمه في المجالات الاقتصادية والتجارية والاستثمارية والتعليمية والعلمية والفنية والثقافية والإعلامية والسياحية والشباب والرياضة. 

و قد نصت الاتفاقية فى المجال الاقتصادي على تشجيع التعاون في جميع المجالات الاقتصادية بما فيها المشاريع الصناعية والبترولية والمعدنية والبتروكيمائية والزراعية والحيوانية والسياحية والصحية. 

وفى المجال التجاري يطبق البلدان معاملة الدولة الأولى بالرعاية دون أن يؤثر ذلك على الرعاية والامتيازات التي يمنحها أي من الطرفين لمواطني أو شركات دولة ثالثة.ويعمل الطرفان على تشجيع وتسهيل استثمارات رعاياهما في جميع المجالات ما عدا المجالات المستثناة طبقا لأنظمة الداخلية في بلديهما مع ضمان حرية تحويل الأموال بين بلديهما وعدم اتخاذ إجراءات من شانها حرمان المستثمر من ملكية رأسماله أو أرباحه كليا أو جزئيا أو منعه من تحويلها. 

كما تنص الاتفاقية على تشجيع التعاون في مجالات التعليم والبحث العلمي والتقنية من خلال تبادل المعلومات والزيارات وتدريب الكوادر والمشاركة في الندوات والمؤتمرات العلمية. 

وفى المجال الثقافي والرياضي تنص الاتفاقية على تشجيع التعاون في هذه المجالات من خلال تنسيق المواقف في المحافل الدولية وتبادل البرامج والزيارات والخبرات وعلى عدم استخدام المعلومات المتبادلة بينهما الا فى الأغراض المخصصة لها ويتعهد الطرفان بعدم نقل أي معلومة من المعلومات المتبادلة بينهما لطرف ثالث الا بموافقة الطرف المتعاقد كتابة. 

وتنص الاتفاقية أيضا على تشكيل لجنة مشتركة لمتابعة تنفيذ هذه الاتفاقية التي تسرى لمدة خمس سنوات وتجدد تلقائيا كل عام ما لم يبلغ أحد الطرفين أخر كتابة برغبته في إنهاء العمل بها.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

احتفظ فريق شبيبة القبائل الجزائري بكأس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الى الابد بعد فوزه باللقب للمرة الثالثة على التوالي برغم خسارته امام مضيفه ياوندي الكاميروني فى المباراة التى جرت بينهما امس في ياوندي في اياب الدور النهائي لبطولة كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي امام نحو 30 الف متفرج. 

انتهت المباراة بفوز ياوندي بهدف واحد مقابل لا شئ، سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد جان ايوم في الدقيقة 11، وكان شبيبة القبائل قد فاز في مباراة الذهاب بأربعة أهداف مقابل لا شئ. 

ويرفع شبيبة القبائل بهذا الفوز المستحق رصيده من الالقاب الافريقية الى ستة القاب بعد ان سجل اسمه في كأس ابطال افريقيا مرتين عامي 1981 و1990، وفي كأس الكؤوس مرة واحدة عام 1995، وفي كأس الاتحاد عامي 2000 و2001. 

اما تونير ياوندي الكاميروني فقد خاض مباراة الأمس كأول نهائي احدى المسابقات الافريقية يخوضها في تاريخه منذ عام 1976، علما بانه احرز اللقب مرة واحدة فقط عام 1975.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

شهدت مباراة القمة الإسبانية بين برشلونة وريال مدريد التى انتهت بالتعادل السلبي على استاد نوكامب في برشلونة امس الأول أحداثا غريبة من نوعها حيث تسببت الجماهير في إيقاف المباراة لعشرة دقائق بسبب اللاعب البرتغالي لويس فيجو الذى وصفته الجماهير بالخائن !!. 

وكانت المباراة في إطار الإسبوع الحادي عشر من الدوري الاسبان امام نحو 98 الف متفرج، حيث نجح ريال مدريد في انتزاع التعادل من برشلونه في مباراة توترت فيها اعصاب اللاعبين والجمهور الذي كان سببا في ايقاف المباراة في الدقيقة 65 بسبب رميه لاعب الوسط الدولي البرتغالي لويس فيجو بالزجاجات البلاستيكية والزجاجية. 

وكانت الجماهير على ما يبدو في انتظار فيجو منذ بداية المباراة فقد تعرض لصافرات الاستهجان كلما لمس الكرة بالاضافة الى السب والقذف والرشق بالمقذوفات عند عزمه تسديد كرات ثابته. 

يشار اى ان جماهير برشبونه تضمر كراهية كبيرة لفيجو وتصفه دائما بالخائن بعدما انتقل من صفوفه قبل موسمين الى غريمه التقليدي ريال مدريد. 

وكانت المباراة قد توقفت لبضع دقائق في كل مرة كان يحاول فيها فيجو ان ينفذ ركلة ثابته بسبب المقذوفات البلاستيكية والزجاجية المتنوعة التي رماه بها جمهور برشلونة، وفي الدقيقة 65 طلب الحكم 'مدينا كانتاليخو' من اللاعبين العودة مؤقتا الى غرف الملابس بعدما لاحظ انه تعذر على فيجو، تسديد الكرة من ركلة ركنية. 

يذكر ان العداء بين الناديين الكبيريين قديم للغاية ويعود الى عام 1920 حنما منح الملك الفونسو الثالث عشر ملك اسبانيا لقب الملكية (ريال) لنادي مدريد ليصبح من يومها ريال مدريد.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر المدير الفني للإسماعيلي اليوغوسلافي مكسيموفيتش تغريم اي لاعب بالفريق الأول يدلي بأي حديث للصحافة بدون الحصول علي اذن مسبق من الجهاز الفني‏,‏ وهدد مكسيموفيتش اللاعبين بخصم خمسة آلاف جنيه من مستحقات أي لاعب واستبعاده من صفوف الفريق في حالة عدم الالتزام بهذا القرار. 

وقال مكسيموفيتش في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده أمس الأول ان الفريق لا يعاني كما تردد من ‏9‏ اصابات، وان لاعبا واحدا يعاني من إصابة حقيقية وهو عماد النحاس وهي عبارة عن كسر في اصبع القدم ويخضع للعلاج الطبيعي‏.‏

وأضاف مكسيموفيتش: 'لو ان هناك‏ 9‏ اصابات في الفريق فأنا مدرب فاشل'، مشيرا إلي ان الاصابات الموجودة حاليا لا تمنع من المشاركة في التدريبات أو المباريات الودية. 

وأكد المدير الفني للإسماعيلي نجاح المعسكر الأخير الذي خاضه اللاعبون حيث ارتفعت اللياقة البدنية للاعبين مشيرا إلي أن لكل مدرب أسلوبه في تدريب فريقه. 

من جهة آخرى يدرس الجهاز الفني تغيير الفئات المالية للاعبين كل ‏15‏ يوما‏,‏ وذلك وفقا لمعايير الأداء والالتزام كما يدرس عدم منح مكافأة الفوز للاعبين المقصرين في المباريات بغض النظر عن نتيجة المباراة مع إعادة توزيع هذه المكافآت علي المتميزين‏.‏

يذكر ان الفريق كان قد أنهي أمس معسكرا تدريبا استمر لمدة اسبوع خاض خلاله ثلاث مباريات ودية أمام الترسانة وتعادل‏2/2‏، وأمام الرباط البورسعيدي‏2/2‏، وفاز علي أشبال النادي‏1/3‏.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أفادت مصادر مطلعة في الاتحاد المغربي لكرة القدم إلى أن الإتحاد قد يعلن الانسحاب من المشاركة في مسابقة كأس العرب لكرة القدم التي تقام في الكويت في ديسمبر المقبل، وكذلك من دورة البحرين الدولية الودية التي تسبقها بأيام. 

وكان بادو الزاكي مدرب المنتخب المغربي قد أكد عقب المباراة الودية التى جمعت بين منتخب المغرب ومنتخب مالي وانتهت بفوز مالي بثلاثه اهداف مقابل هدف واحد مساء الأربعاء الماضي، استحالة المشاركة في البطولتين العربيتين بسبب صعوبات فنية تتعلق بتأهل فريقي الرجاء والوداد لنهائي كأس كؤوس إفريقيا وكأس أبطال الدوري. 

وقال الزاكي: 'منتخبنا لا يمكنه الاعتماد على المحترفين بسبب رفض أنديتهم السماح لهم بالإنضمام للمنتخب خاصة وأن توقيت دورة البحرين وكأس العرب لا يلزمهم قانونيا بذلك لأن المناسبتين غير معتمدتين دوليا'.

وأشار الزاكي إلى أنه سيدافع عن موقف التخلي عن المشاركة في البطولتين لأنهما تتزامنان مع مباراتي الإياب بكأسي إفريقيا، ولا يمكن للوداد ولا للرجاء التخلي عن لاعبيهم للمشاركة في دورة البحرين المقرر إجراؤها في الفترة من 7 الى 12 ديسمبر ، وكأس العرب في الكويت من 16 وحتى 30 من الشهر نفسه. 

ويخوض الوداد مباراة العودة ضد أشانتي كوتوكو في كوماسي في الثامن من ديسمبر المقبل، وسيكون مطالبا بالحفاظ على الهدف الوحيد الذي أحرزه في الدار البيضاء، في الوقت الذي سيخوض فيه الرجاء مباراته ضد الزمالك في إياب كأس الأبطال، يوم 13 ديسمبر في القاهرة. 

ومن المنتظر أن يصدر قرار انسحاب المغرب من دورة البحرين وكأس العرب نهاية الأسبوع الحالي، وسيسلم قرار الانسحاب للأمين العام للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم عثمان السعد.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يخوض المنتخب الوطنى الأول لكرة القدم في العاشرة والنصف من مساء اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة مباراته الودية الثانية خلال هذا الإسبوع امام نيجيريا استعدادا للقاءات الافريقية القادمة المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية التي تقام بتونس عام 2004. 

وسعيا وراء الوصول الى افضل تشكيل ممكن سواء من اللاعبين المحليين او المحترفين او لاعبي المنتخب الأوليمبي يقوم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حاليا بقيادة الكابتن محسن صالح بتجربة اكبر عدد من اللاعبين وخاصة لاعبي المنتخب الاوليمبي الذين يشكلون اكبر عدد من اللاعبين في رحلة نيجيريا اليوم. 

وقد كشف محسن صالح عن تشكيلة المنتخب اليوم والتى سيخوض بها اللقاء المرتقب امام نيجيريا، يضم المنتخب اليوم: عصام الحضري واحمد بلال ووائل جمعة وعمرو فهيم وسيد معوض وحسام غالي ورضا شحاته وشادي محمد ومحمد جودة ومحمد عبدالله ومحمد شوقي ومحمود شيكو. 

يذكر ان المنتخب تعادل الجمعة الماضية امام تونس بتونس في مباراة متواضعة المستوى، وكشفت المباراة عن عدة سلبيات اعلنها محسن صالح عقب عودته القصيرة كترانزيت بالقاهرة قبل السفر إلي لاجوس.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بعد البرازيل والأرجنتين .. المكسيك تفتح شواطئها أمام الإسلام 


 مكسيكوسيتي : اتسعت خريطة الدين الحنيف في القارة الأمريكية حيث امتدت بعد الأرجنتين والبرازيل إلي المكسيك التي فتحت شواطئها منذ خمس سنوات مما أدي إلي اعتناق الكثير من المكسيكيين للإسلام عقب انتفاضة ثوار بأقليم تشيباس في جنوب البلاد . وذكرت صحيفة بوسطن جلوب أن اعتناق المكسيكيين للإسلام يكسب الدين الحنيف أرضية جديدة ، وذلك بعد خمسة قرون من التحول نحو المسيحية. وأضافت الصحيفة أن الدين الإسلامي بدا ينتشر بين الكثريين من الذين كانت عقيدتهم خليط من الكاثوليك ومعتقدات المايا القديمة. وأشارت الصحيفة إلي أن المكسيك تعتبر الدول الثالثة في أمريكا اللاتينية بعد الأرجنتين والبرازيل التي تشهد أكبر جالية من المسلمين ومن المهاجرين من أصل لبناني . وأوضحت الصحيفة أن عقيدة المايا مهدت لاعتناق الإسلام حيث تتضمن مستوي كبير من النقاء و الطهارة في طقوسها وممارستها. وأشارت إلي الدور الهام الذي لعبته جماعة صوفية بزعامة الشيخ عبد القادر وهو اسكتلندي معروف عنه انتقاداته للرأسمالية والديموقراطية

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حجاب زوجة رئيس البرلمان التركي يثير جدلا كبيرا 


 انقرة : ذكرت الصحف التركية الصادرة يوم الخميس ان رئيس البرلمان التركي الجديد بولند ارينتش اثار جدلا لدى حضوره احتفالا رسميا غداة انتخابه في منصبه ترافقه زوجته مرتدية الحجاب الاسلامي. جدير بالذكر أن هذه المرة الاولى التي تشارك فيها زوجة رئيس برلمان تركي في مناسبة رسمية وهي محجبة. هذا وانتخب ارينتش ، العضو في حزب العدالة والتنمية المنبثق عن التيار الاسلامي والفائز الاكبر في انتخابات 3 نوفمبر ، رئيسا للبرلمان بغالبية واسعة من الاصوات. ورغم ممارسة التقاليد الاسلامية في تركيا، فان ارتداء الحجاب يفسر بوصفه تعبيرا عن تأييد للاسلام المتشدد في البلد العلماني ، وارتداء الحجاب ممنوع في الجامعات والادارات العامة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

لاول مرة فى التاريخ .. تعيين أول إمرأة فى لجنة الإفتاء المصرية 


 القاهرة : لاول مرة فى التاريخ عينت دار الإفتاء المصرية التى انشئت منذ أكثر من مائة عام ، امرأة في لجنة الفتوى التي يرأسها المفتي الدكتور أحمد الطيب ، والمكونة من 12 عالما. هذا وقد تم الآن تعيين الدكتورة "عبلة كحلاوي" عميدة كلية الدراسات الإسلامية للبنات بالقاهرة ضمن لجنة الفتوى . وقال الدكتور أحمد الطيب ، مفتي الديار المصرية : إنه ليس هناك مانع شرعي على الإطلاق ، لأن هناك فتاوى كثيرة وصحيحة تحتاج إلى أن تفتي فيها النساء ، ولذلك قررنا بعد الاطلاع على كتب الفقه والتداول ، أن يكون هناك مكتب مواز لمكتب المفتي ، للعناية بقضايا النساء والفتوى فيها ، فالإسلام لا يحرم أن تفتي المرأة إذا كانت أهلا لذلك ، لهذا كان تعيين ثلاث سيدات من المتخصصات في الفقه يدرسن بجامعة الأزهر ، لهن مكتب بدار الإفتاء ، يفتون فقط في فتاوى النساء ، وكانت أم المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنها - تفتي ، وكثير من أمهات المؤمنين والصحابيات . وعن احتمال اشتراك المرأة في القضاء، أي أن تكون قاضية ، قال المفتي : أرى صعوبة القضاء للمرأة ، ولا يصح للمرأة أن تكون قاضية ، وفي مصر لا توجد أي تعيينات للمرأة في القضاء ، ونحن كوننا عملنا مكتبا خاصا لفتاوى النساء ، فهذا ليس دليلا على تعيين المرأة قاضية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

دعت لجنة الثقافة والاعلام بمجلس الشعب امس الى اعتبار جريمة سرقة المخطوطات الأثرية من جرائم الخيانة العظمى التي تستوجب انزال عقوبة الاعدام بمرتكبها. وياتى ذلك بعد الجدل الذى اثير حول سرقة مخطوطات ثمينة من دار الكتب والوثائق القومية كان آخرها مخطوطة رسالة الامام الشافعي. 

وحمل نواب البرلمان، رئيس دار الكتب والوثائق القومية صلاح فضل مسؤولية ضياع مخطوطة رسالة الامام الشافعي. وطالب بوضع نظام يحمي الوثائق من السرقات ويسمح بتبادلها بين المراكز الاقليمية في المحافظات. 

واعتبر بعض النواب سرقة المخطوط جرس انذار للخلل الذي أصاب البلاد، ويصل الى درجة الخيانة العظمى التي تعرض كيان البلاد للخطر. و ان حادث السرقة مجرد بداية لسرقات أخرى، خاصة أن الدار كان لديها 75 ألف مخطوطة نادرة، لم يبق منها سوى 40 ألف فقط. 

و فى نفس الوقت قال صلاح فضل رئيس الدار إنه تقرر البدء في اجراءات صارمة لمنع سرقة أو خروج أو تسرب أي وثائق أو مخطوطات من الدار. واشار الى ان الاجراءات الجديدة تشمل تشفير المخطوطات الكترونيا وتوصيلها بأجهزة انذار تكشف عن عمليات السرقة بمجرد لمس الوثائق. 

واوضح ان الدار تنوي جرد كل ما تملكه من وثائق ومخطوطات على الطبيعة بعيداً عن الجرد الدفتري الذي كان يتم، ولا يساعدنا في الكشف عن عمليات اختفاء الوثائق. واضاف أن السرقات جعلته ينتبه الى ضرورة تنفيذ هذه الاجراءات حتى لا تتسرب ممتلكات دار الكتب وثيقة وراء الأخرى.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلنت امس محكمة جنايات القاهرة حيثيات قرارها بتأييد قرار النائب العام بالتحفظ علي اموال 21 من رجال الاعمال المصريين، ومسؤولي بنك مصر اكستريور ومنعهم وزوجاتهم وأولادهم القصر والبالغين من التصرف في هذه الاموال. وأشارت المحكمة في حيثياتها الى اطمئنانها لتحقيقات النيابة العامة في القضية وثبت لها وجود دلائل كافية علي جدية الاتهامات المسندة للمتهمين. 

وتأكدت المحكمة من خلال أدلة الثبوت تواطؤ مديري فرعي بنك مصر اكستريور بمدينة نصر محمد ممدوح الابراشي والقاهرة سيد عبدالحليم عميرة مع رجال الاعمال ومنحهم تسهيلات ائتمانية بالتجاوز عن الصلاحيات والحدود المسموحة لهما، وبضمانات وهمية. وقالت المحكمة في حيثيات قرارها ان هذا التواطؤ كان بتغليب مصالح رجال الاعمال على مصالح البنك مقابل منافع مادية حصل عليها مسئولو البنك من المذكورين. 

وقالت المحكمة ان الدفوع التي قدمها الدفاع مثل القول بأن عدم السداد يرجع الي ظروف السوق والكساد الذي يعتريه، وان المتهمين قدموا ضمانات ويقومون حاليا بإجراء تسويات مع البنوك، بالاضافة الي مطالبة الدفاع بعدم التحفظ علي اموال هشام ومحمد عياد لصدور قرار سابق بالتحفظ علي اموالهما واشهار افلاسهما فهي دفوع موضوعية تنظر أمام محكمة الجنايات. اما المحكمة التي تنظر في قرارات التحفظ فلا يعنيها سوي التأكد من جدية الاتهامات وهو ما تأكد للمحكمة وثبت لديها بالدليل القاطع، لذلك فقد أيدت المحكمة قرار النائب العام بالتحفظ على ممتلكات وأموال المذكوين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

التقى الرئيس حسني مبارك‏ صباح أمس بالدكتور محمد البرادعي مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية‏,‏ وذلك في إطار الاتصالات التي يجريها الرئيس مبارك لبحث آخر تطورات الموقف بالنسبة للملف العراقي.

وصرح الدكتور البرادعي عقب اللقاء بأن الموقف الدولي تجاه العراق شهد تغييرا إيجابيا في الأشهر الثلاثة الماضية‏,‏ وأوضح أنه بعد أن كان المجتمع الدولي والولايات المتحدة يتحدثان قبل صدور قرار مجلس الأمن عن الحرب‏,‏ فقد أصبح الحديث الآن يدور عن التوصل إلي حل سلمي عن طريق التفتيش‏,‏ و أصبحت الحرب هى الخيار الأخير وليس الأول‏.‏

واشار الى ان الفرصة مهيئة أمام العراق لاثبات خلوه من أسلحة الدمار الشامل‏,‏ والى خروجه من عزلته واستعادة سيادته الكاملة ، وأكد الدكتور البرادعي أنه في حالة تعاون العراق بالكامل‏,‏ فلن تكون الحرب حتمية‏,‏ ولن تكون بديلا مرجحا إذا تمكنا من إرسال تقارير إيجابية إلي مجلس الأمن تفيد بأن العراق خال من أسلحة الدمار الشامل‏.‏ اما إذا لم يتعاون العراق‏,‏ فستكون هناك عواقب وخيمة لن تصيب العراق وحده‏,‏ وإنما ستمتد إلي المنطقة بأكملها‏.‏

واشار الى ان فريق التفتيش الدولى يضم مفتشة مصرية تعمل في الوكالة الدولية‏,‏ فى اشارة لقبول الطلب العربى بان يُمثّل العرب فى فريق التفتيش الدولى ، واضاف إذا أرادت الدول العربية أن يكون لها مفتشون في الفريق الدولي‏‏ فلابد أن تقدم خبراء في هذا المجال‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تعادل المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم مع نظيره النيجيري بهدف واحد لكل منهما في المباراة الودية الدولية التى أقيمت بينهما أمس بالعاصمة النيجيرية لاجوس في اطار استعدادات منتخب مصر للمرحلة القادمة من منافسات التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية 2004 بتونس. 

كان المنتخب المصري صاحب السبق فى التهديف حيث أحرز محمد اليماني المحترف بستاندرليج البلجيكي الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 26 من الشوط الأول، بينما تمكن منتخب النسور من التعادل في الدقيقة 16 من الشوط الثاني. 

جاءت المباراة عموما متوسطة المستوى وأثر على الأداء سوء أرضية الملعب، ضم تشكيل منتخب مصر الذي بدأ المباراة كل من: عصام الحضري ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد وعمرو الدسوقي ومحمد عبدالله وسيد معوض في الدفاع ومحمد جودة وحسام غالي ومحمد شوقي في الوسط وأحمد بلال ومحمد اليماني في الهجوم، بينما جاء المنتخب النيجيري بتشكيلة جديدة لا تضم اي من النجوم المعروفين. 

يشار الى ان المباراة تأخرت عن موعدها المقرر ساعة كاملة بسبب الزحام الشديد بالعاصمة النيجيرية مما حال دون وصول المنتخب إلي الاستاد في الموعد المحدد، ومن المنتظر ان يعود المنتخب الى القاهرة في السابعة من صباح اليوم. 

من جهة آخرى قرر اتحاد الكرة برئاسة الدهشوري حرب تأجيل اقامة المباراة الودية مع منتخب الإمارات من 16 الى 18 ديسمبر بناء على طلب الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم واللجنة المنظمة لبطولة كأس العرب للمنتخبات بالكويت.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

انهى فريق الإتحاد السعودي تعاقده مع البرازيلي بيبيتو بعد ان اتضح انه صفقة خاسرة لم تفد الفريق في شئ، وقالت مصادر بالاتحاد ان إدارة النادي سلمت محترفيها الأجنبيين البرازيلي ببيتو والنيجيري بابانجيدا كافة مستحقاتهما المالية أمس بعد أن أنهت عقديهما رسمياً. 

وتسلم ببيتو 500 ألف دولار كشرط جزائي عند الغاء عقده، بينما ما زالت مفاوضات الاتحاد القطري مع بابانجيدا سارية، حيث يتوقع أن يوافق الاتحاد السعودي على انتقاله اليه مقابل حصوله على المبلغ الذي دفعه لناديه السابق أياكس أمستردام الهولندي. 

وإضافة للعرض القطري، قام وكيل أعمال بابا نجيدا بعرض خدماته على ناديين في الإمارات مشترطاً حصول اللاعب على مبلغ وقدره 400 ألف دولار لبقية الموسم الجاري تشمل مقدم العقد والراتب. 

وتقول بعض المصادر ان انتقال بابانجيدا الى الامرارات تبدو شبه مؤكده مع حاجه أحد أندية دبي الكبرى للاعب من طراز بابانجيدا في خط الوسط. 

من جهة آخرى يواصل مسؤولو الاتحاد مفاوضاتهم مع محترفهم السابق البرازيلي لاندومارا، إضافة لبرازيلي آخر اختاره مدرب الفريق أوسكار للانضمام الى صفوف الفريق.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في التاسعة إلا ربع مساء اليوم يشهد سفح الهرم بداية بطولة مصر الدولية للكرة الخماسية وهي أول بطولة فى العالم تقام على ملعب زجاجي في مكان مفتوح، تبدأ البطولة بمباراة ايطاليا والأورجواي‏,‏ ثم يعقبها مباراة مصر والأرجنتين.‏ 

وتستضيف مصر البطولة التي تقام داخل ملعب زجاجي تحت سفح الاهرام ويشارك بها ست فرق عالمية مقسمة الى مجموعتين تضم الاولى مصر والارجنتين وروسيا والثانية البرازيل وايطاليا وأوروجواي. 

والمنتخبات السته المشاركة في البطولة من أصحاب الترتيب المتقدم في التصنيف العالمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) للفرق التي شاركت في كأس العالم الاخيرة للكرة الخماسية بجواتيمالا عام .2000 حيث يحتل منتخب البرازيل المركز الاول في التصنيف وروسيا السادس والارجنتين السابع وايطاليا الثامن واوروجواي الحادي عشر، أما مصر فتصنيفها في المركز السابع عشر برغم انها احتلت المركز السادس في كأس العالم الاخيرة لكن ترتيبها تراجع لعدم مشاركتها في أية بطولات منذ مونديال جواتيمالا. 

وقد اقيم من أجل البطولة ملعب عملاق من الزجاج مصنع بأكمله في مصر بطول 44 مترا وعرض 27 مترا ومحاط بسياج من الزجاج غير القابل للكسر. وبنيت حول الملعب مدرجات تتسع لحوالي خمسة الاف متفرج. 

وكان الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم قد وافق على اقامة بطولة مصر الدولية في هذا المكان بعد أن تأكد من صلاحية الملعب للمباريات التي لا تقام الا في صالات مغطاة. 

وتشهد غدا مباريات كل من البرازيل و ايطاليا، والارجنتين وروسيا، على ان يتقابل منتخبا البرازيل واوروجواي والمنتخبان المصري والروسي الخميس القادم. 

ويقام الدور قبل النهائي يوم الجمعة حيث يلتقي أول المجموعة الاولى مع ثاني المجموعة الثانية ثم أول الثانية وثاني الاولى. 
ويلعب المنتخبان اللذان يشغلان المركز الثالث في كل مجموعة لتحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس في البطولة ثم يلتقي الخاسران من الدور قبل النهائي لتحديد الثالث والرابع واخيرا يلعب الفائزان في الدور النهائي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

فازت الجالية المصرية بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة بكأس المركز الثاني في بطولة الجاليات العربية للشطرنج، وقد استقبل السفير عبدالعزيز داوود القنصل العام لمصر في دبي بمقر القنصلية فريق الجالية المصرية للشطرنج وسلمه كأس المركز الثاني للبطولة. 

وكانت البطولة قد أقيمت تحت رعاية الشيخة جواهر بنت محمد القاسمي حرم حاكم الشارقة ورئيسة مجلس ادارة اندية الفتيات بالشارقة، وقد اعرب الفريق عن سعادته وقاموا باهداء الكأس الى القنصل العام. 

وقد اسفرت نتائج البطولة عن فوز فريق الجالية المصرية بالمركز الثاني بعد فوز فريق الامارات وتعتبر هذه النتيجة انجازا مشرفا بالنسبة لفريق الجالية المصرية، وقد رافق الفريق المنسقة العامة للبطولة والحكم الدولي المصري منى اللبودي كما رافق الفريق ايضا احمد فؤاد والد اللاعبات الثلاثة وامهاتهن وهم ايضا حكام في نفس اللعبة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

طالب الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم عبر خطاب رسمي أرسله للاتحاد السوري ضرورة مشاركة سوريا بمنتخبها الأول في بطولة كأس العرب والمخصصة للمنتخبات الأولى، فيما رد الاتحاد السوري بأن منتخبه الأول تم حله، وأنه سيشارك بمنتخبه الأوليمبي مع بعض اللاعبين القدامى الذين مثلوا المنتخب السوري الأول. 

وكان المنتخب المنتخب الأول قد تم حله وتسريح عدد كبير من لاعبيه عقب فشله في دورة اتحاد دول غرب آسيا التي أقيمت في دمشق منذ مؤخرا. 

ومن جهته رشح مدرب المنتخب السوري الأوليمبي اليوغسلافي ميروسلاف رادينوفيتش المنتخب السعودي الأول للإحتفاظ بلقبه كبطل لكأس العرب، وقال ان فرق المجموعة الأولى هي الأقوى، ويبقى المنتخب السعودي أقوى المرشحين لصدارتها، بل حتى للاحتفاظ بكأسها بفضل خبرته وقوته، ولكننا نملك إمكانية مرافقته لنصف النهائي عن المجموعة إذا لم تحدث أي مفاجآت'.

وأضاف:فريقنا يضم عدداً من المواهب الكروية الجيدة القادرة على تمثيل الكرة السورية بأحسن ما يمكن'.

كما أكد أمين عام الاتحاد السوري توفيق سرحان أن قرعة النهائيات لم تكن منصفة، لكنه أبدى ثقته بتأهل المنتخب لنصف النهائي. 
بدوره أشار قائد المنتخب طارق جبان لقوة فرق المجموعة، وقال:' سنلعب بفريق يضم خليطاً متجانساً من الشباب ولاعبي الخبرة، وسنقدم أداء جيدا على الرغم من صعوبة مجموعتنا'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكدت السلطات السعودية عدم تورط إحدى أميرات الأسرة الحاكمة فيما نسبته إليها واشنطن بشأن قيامها بدفع أموال لمنفذي هجمات 11 سبتمبر 2001 ، وأعلن مسؤول سعودي عن قيام السعودية بإجراء تحقيقا حول ما أثير من شكوك حول تحويل مالي قامت به الأميرة هيفاء الفيصل زوجة السفير السعودي في واشنطن الأمير بندر بن سلطان ، وقد اكدت نتائج التحقيقات أنه لا شكوك حول مساعدة مالية خيرية قدمتها الأميرة للمحتاجين. 

وقال المصدر إن 'هدف الجهات التي تقف وراء الحملة على السعودية هو إثارة العداء بين الولايات المتحدة والمملكة حتى لا يكون للسعوديين تأثير على السياسة الأمريكية في المنطقة' ، مشيرا الى حرص الرئيس بوش على العلاقة التاريخية بين المملكة والولايات المتحدة ، والى التعاون الامنى الثنائى بين البلدين بشأن كل التحقيقات التي تجرى حول تحويل الأموال للمشتبه بتورطهم بما يسمى الإرهاب. 

وكان وزير الداخلية السعودية الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز قد نفى في وقت سابق الاثنين الاتهامات الأمريكية لبلاده، ووصفها بأنها مجرد أكاذيب لا أساس لها من الصحة ، وقال فيها إنه من الطبيعي أن يقدم السعوديون دعما ماديا لأقاربهم المقيمين في الخارج، موضحا أنه إذا جعل من كل مساعدة يقدمها سعودي لآخر اتهاما فإن ذلك سيثير الكثير من المشاكل. 

ويوجد في السعودية حوالي 241 جمعية خيرية مسجلة رسميا جمعت عام 2001 حوالي 320 مليون دولار وأنفقت 260 مليون دولار.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت صحيفة يدعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية في عددها الصادر اليوم إنكار توفيق فقرا المتهم باختطاف طائرة شركة 'العال' الإسرائيلية ما ورد عن السلطات التركية حول اعترافه بالتخطيط لاختطاف الطائرة وإسقاطها على أحد المباني في مدينة تل أبيب محاكيا أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر في الولايات المتحدة. 

وقال فقرا انه سجل هذه الإعترافات تحت الضغط والتهديد المستمرين. وقال انه اشترى تذكرة سفر ذهابًا وايابًا إلى تركيا وهي المرة الولى التى يسافر فيها الى خارج البلاد واثناء وجوده فى الطائرة نشب جدل بينه وبين المضيفة التي لم تتعامل معه بصورة جيدة وبدأ بعد ذلك صراخ ولم يدر منذ تلك اللحظة ما حدث. 

واضاف ان عشرة من المحققين الأتراك لم يسمحوا له بالنوم على مدى يومين كاملين وهددوه بإذائه إذا لم يتعاون معهم في التحقيقات، وانه لذلك اجاب بالإيجاب على جميع الأسئلة التي طرحت عليه بسبب الضغط، ..'قلت إنني نويت اختطاف الطائرة، لكن ذلك لم يكن صحيحًا'.

وتابع فقرا: 'لو أردت اختطاف الطائرة فعلا لأخذت معي سكينا كبيرا وليس مجرد أداة حادة صغيرة جدًا، لقد فحصوني بصورة دقيقة ولم يعتبروا وجود الأداة الحادة أمرا شاذا، ليس لدي رخصة قيادة فكيف يتوقعون مني قيادة طائرة ؟!.

وانتهى فقرا بقوله: 'السجن التركي بمثابة جهنم بالنسبة لي، أخرجوني من هنا، أريد العودة الى إسرائيل والمثول أمام قضاء عادل لأثبت براءتي'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اقتحمت دبابات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم مدينة دير البلح وسط قطاع غزة اثناء قصفها بنيران رشاشاتها، وهي تقف حالياً على أبواب مخيم دير البلح الموجود داخل المدينة ، كما اجتاحت قوات الاحتلال قرية كفر قليل جنوب نابلس واعتقلت ثمانية مواطنين بعدما داهمت منازلهم بينهم اثنان من كتائب شهداء الأقصى التابعة لحركة فتح ، وفتحت قوات الاحتلال نيران رشاشاتها تجاه احد المنازل في البيرة بعد ان حاصرته وأطلقت تجاهه قنابل صاعقة لإخراج من فيه معتقدة أن بينهم مسؤولا في حركة حماس. 

كما اعادت الدبابات الإسرائيلية احتلال مدينة جنين بعدما شهد مدخلها الجنوبي اشتباكات مسلحة مع عناصر المقاومة الفلسطينية. 

واستشهد الطفل الفلسطيني جهاد الفقيه البالغ من العمر ثمانية اعوام أمس الاثنين في نابلس المحتلة لدى إصابته بعيار نياري في قلبه, أطلقه أحد جنود الاحتلال على مجموعة من الفتية كانوا يرشقون الدبابات بالحجارة. كما أصيب في الحادث سبعة أطفال آخرين، حالة اثنين منهم خطرة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح الرئيس التركي احمد نجدت سيزار بانه من غير المفيد حاليا اعادة طرح مسألة الحجاب كمشكلة ، وقال ان طرح موضوع الحجاب في المجتمع لا يخدم اي طرف من الاطراف، وشدد سيزار على ان اجراء اي تعديلات دستورية بخصوص موضوع الحجاب يتعارض تماما مع قرارات المحكمة الدستورية التي اصدرت مسبقا احكاما تمنع دخول المحجبات للمؤسسات الحكومية. 

وقال الرئيس سيزار انه لا يمكن التنازل مطلقا عن المباديء الرئيسية للجمهورية التركية العلمانية مشيرا الى انه لا يوجد ادنى شك في ان هناك حرية في ارتداء الحجاب خارج المؤسسات الحكومية. 

واضاف انه من غير الممكن ان يتم وضع الاسس القانونية والسياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية للدولة على قوانين وقواعد دينية في ظل المبدأ العلماني. 

واشار الى ان المحكمة الدستورية الغت الاجراء القانوني الذي كان يسمح بارتداء الحجاب في الجامعات على اساس انه يتناقض مع الدستور، وقال ان تجاهل القوانين والقواعد العامة ومحاولة ايجاد تشريعات دينية قابلة للتطبيق يتناقض مع مبدأ دولة القانون. 

وكان عبد الله غول رئيس الوزراء التركي الجديد قد اعلن امس الاول برنامج حكومته الجديدة امام البرلمان تمهيدا للاقتراع بالثقة عليها واعرب فيه عن رغبة الحكومه في ضمان كافة الحريات المدنية والسياسية وخاصة الحق في حرية الفكر والعقيدة والتعليم. 

وقال عبد الله غول ان برنامج الحكومة يتهدف الى تحقيق حرية الدين والعقيدة في ظل مباديء العلمانية المنصوص عليها في الدستور التركي. 

واضاف غول ان برنامج حكومته سيولي اهتماما بالتعليم الديني والتدريس بما يمنع التلاعب بالدين والمشاعر العقائدية، وقال انه سيعمل على اعادة الطالبات المحجبات اللاتي تم فصلهن من الجامعات بسبب الحجاب لاستكمال دراستهن.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

محكمة امن الدولة تحكم بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة على 3 مهربي أسلحة من السودان    28/11/2002  


قضت محكمة امن الدولة العليا المصرية امس على ثلاثة متهمين بالسجن 25 عاما مع الاشغال الشاقة بعد ثبوت تورطهم في تهريب كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة وذخيرة من السودان الى مصر. 

وشملت الأحكام كلاً من محمود عبد الستار علي مندوب سياحة وعيسى خليل حسن خليل ومحمود أحمد علي عوض. وألزم الحكم المتهمين الأول والثاني بدفع مبلغ 261 ألف جنيه الى مصلحة الجمارك كتعويض جمركي ،ومصادرة المضبوطات وتضم 119سلاحا آليا ورشاشا من الاسلحة الممنوع تداولها في البلاد خارج القوات المسلحة وأجهزة الامن، بينما قضت ببراءة المتهم الرابع محمد رحمة علي صالح. 

ولم يتم القاء القبض على المتهم الرئيس في القضية، وهو مواطن سوداني اشتهر بأنه تاجر أسلحة ومهرب معروف، في ما حوكم المتهون المصريون في القضية هم كل من عيسى خليل (راعي اغنام) . 

وكانت أجهزة الأمن قد ألقت القبض على المتهمين في يونيو الماضي أثناء قيامهم بتهريب الاسلحة عبر الدورب الصحراوية بمنطقة الحدود المصرية ـ السودانية، على شاحنات بضائع وظهور الجمال وقاموا بتخزينها في مخبأ بأسوان. 

ويذكر ان احكام محكمة أمن الدولة غير قابلة للطعن عليها، ومن المنتظر ان يصدق الحاكم العسكري علي الاحكام الاخيرة، لكن يبقى امام المتهمين فرصة تقديم التماس الى الحاكم العسكري لتخفيف الحكم.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بمجلس الشعب يطالب بتطبيق قانون (من اين لك هذا) على الوزراء   27/11/2002  


في سابقه هي الأولى من نوعها فى تاريخ الحياة النيابية في مصر تقدم النائب المستقل سيف محمود بطلب إحاطة لرئيس مجلس الشعب يطالب فيه بتقديم كل مسئول في الحكومة ونواب مجلس الشعب وأعضاء مجلس الشورى كشف حساب عن ثرواتهم وممتلكاتهم الخاصة منذ عام 1974. 

وقال النائب في طلب الإحاطة انه سيتم فحص كل المستندات التى يقدمها المسؤولون لبيان مصادر ثرواتهم. وأكد النائب أنه في ظل الكشف عن العديد من قضايا الفساد المالي في العديد من الجهات الحكومية والهيئات العامة والتي أودت بالعديد من الوزراء السابقين ومحافظين ورؤساء شركات وهيئات خلف أسوار السجون كان لزاما على أصحاب هذه المواقع أن يكونوا قدوة للمجتمع وأن يسارعوا إلى تقديم إقرارات الذمة المالية لهم عن تلك السنوات في إطار من مبادئ الشفافية. 

وأضاف النائب أنه على الجميع أن يقطع الشك باليقين خاصة وأن هناك العديد من الشائعات والأقاويل قد إنتشرت حول قيام عدد من النواب اقترضوا المليارات من الجنيهات من البنوك المصرية دون ضمانات حقيقية ولم يصدر حتى الآن ما يفيد سدادهم لتلك المديونيات وهو ما يثير الشكوك حول وضعهم المالي خاصة وأن هناك منهم من هرب هذه الأموال الى خارج مصر. 

وذكر النائب أن الأقاويل قد طالت أيضا وزراء أصبح لديهم قصور من ممتلكاتهم والملايين من الجنيهات تمثل أرصدتهم المالية الخاصة وهو ما يستوجب الكشف عن المصادر المالية التي قاموا من خلالها بحيازة كل هذه الممتلكات مع اعتبار كونهم موظفون في الدولة ذوو دخول محددة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلنت شركة جولدن بيراميدز بلازا التى يمتلكها رجال اعمال سعوديون انها قررت افتتاح المرحلة الاولى لمشروع (سيتى ستارز ) فى منتصف العام المقبل على ان يتم افتتاح المرحلة الثانية والاخيرة فى صيف عام 2004 . 

ويقع مشروع ( سيتى ستارز) فى منطقة مصر الجديدة على مساحة 115 الف متر مربع وتصل تكلفته الاستثمارية الى 750 مليون دولار . 

و يضم المشروع ثلاثة فنادق هى انتركونتيننتال هليوبوليس مستوى خمسة نجوم وفندق المريديان ستار مستوى خمسة نجوم ايضا بالاضافة الى فندق هوليداى ان هليوبوليس مستوى اربعة نجوم. 

كما يضم كذلك ابراجا ادارية بمساحة اجماليها 70 الف متر مربع وستكون متاحة للبيع و الايجار و عددا كبيرا من الوحدات السكنية عالية المستوى باجمالى 266 وحدة سكنية بخدمة فندقية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت وزارة الصناعة المصرية تشغيل وحدة تجهيزات فنية في الهيئة العامة للمطابع الاميرية تحتوي علي نظام متكامل لأعمال التصميم وادخال البيانات والصور وفصل الألوان وانتاج الافلام وألواح الطباعة. و ذلك في اطار خطة جديدة للنهوض بهيئة المطابع الاميرية لرفع القدرات التنافسية لمنتجاتها وتقديم خدمات متميزة للمتعاملين معها‏.‏

و النظام الجديد يعتمد علي تشغيل وحدات نظام الترتيب الرقمي للأعمال والقاريء الالكتروني في أعمال الطباعة وعدد 20 جهاز حاسب آلي من احدث الطرازات وعدد 12 طابعة ألوان واحدث برامج للتصميمات الجرافك والمنتاج الالكتروني للتجهيزات الفنية للمطابع. 

كما إنه سيتم انشاء موقع لجريدة الوقائع المصرية علي الانترنت وادخال التكنولوجيا الرقمية في مجال الطباعة واستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة في انتاج المستلزمات الورقية المختلفة بالمقاييس العالمية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

احتجاجا على سياسة التقشف التي تنوي الحكومة الفرنسية تطبيقها تظاهر عشرات الآلاف من موظفي وعمال القطاع الحكومي بفرنسا امس في العاصمة باريس وجاءت هذه المسيرة استجابة لدعوة من كبريات النقابات الفرنسية التي ترى أن هذه السياسات إلى جانب عمليات الخصخصة ستؤدي إلى إلغاء مئات الوظائف. 

وقد اتسعت موجة الإضرابات في فرنسا لتشمل عددا من القطاعات الحكومية. وكان قطاعا النقل الجوي والسكك الحديدية الأكثر تضررا مما هدد حركة الطيران وبعض الخدمات العامة بعد أن فشل إضراب سائقي الشاحنات في تشكيل تحد خطير لحكومة يمين الوسط التي تولت السلطة قبل خمسة أشهر. 

وقد سبب إضراب لمراقبي حركة الطيران ارتباكا في رحلات الطيران المحلية والأوروبية. وألغت شركات الطيران الأوروبية مئات الرحلات من وإلى فرنسا وأرجأت رحلات أخرى نتيجة إضراب المراقبين الجويين. وأجبر الإضراب، الذي يستمر 32 ساعة وينتهي غدا الأربعاء، الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية إير فرانس على إلغاء عدد كبير من الرحلات الداخلية والأوروبية، لتقتصر رحلاتها على نسبة 17% من الرحلات المقررة من مطار أورلي بباريس و22% من مطار شارل ديجول. 

ومن المتوقع أن ينضم أيضا إلى الإضراب العاملون في مجالي البريد والاتصالات. وطالبت نقابات العمال بأن تشمل الإضرابات المدارس ومكاتب التأمين الاجتماعي ومؤسسات رعاية العاطلين والوزارات وشركات الكهرباء.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ينظر الاتحاد الأسباني لكرة القدم حاليا فى معاقبة نادي برشلونة الأسباني بسبب احداث الشغب فى مباراته الأخيرة امام ريال مدريد، ويأمل برشلونة في الوقت نفسه في الافلات من العقوبة والمتوقع ان تشمل تجميد اداء المباريات بملعبه، وكانت مباراة برشلونة وريال مدريد التى اقيمت السبت الماضي قد شهدت احداث العنف، الا ان تقرير الحكم أكد ان الاشياء التي القاها الجمهور لم تصب اي لاعب. 

وكانت المباراة قد أوقفت بعد ان القى مشجعو برشلونة سيلا من الاجسام الصلبة على لويس فيجو لاعب ريال مدريد واتهمته بالخيانه بعد انتقل من صفوف برشلونه عام 2000. 

ومنعت جماهير برشلونه فيجو من اللعب بشكل طبيعي حيث القت عليه زجاجات المياة الفارغة كلما وصلت اليه الكرة او تقدم لتسديد ركلة ثابته، وبرغم ذلك تمكن فيجو من لعب ركلة ركنية من يسار الملعب لكن حين انتهت اللعبة بضربة ركنية أخرى من اليمين القى الجمهور مزيدا من الأشياء عليه مما دعى الحكم لويس مدينا لوقف المباراة. 

وقاد الحكم اللاعبين الى خارج الملعب لنحو خمس دقائق وتم تسجيل اجمالي التأخير رسميا على انه 12 دقيقة، وانتهت المباراة بالتعادل بدون أهداف، وقال تقرير مدينا الذي قدمه للاتحاد الاسباني لكرة القدم 'ان الاشياء التي القيت على فيجو شملت زجاجات بلاستيكية وعبوات زجاجية وكرات جولف وكل انواع الاشياء'·

وأشار الحكم الى ان فيجو لم يصب بسوء، ومن المنتظر ان يجتمع الاتحاد الاسباني لبحث التحرك اللازم عقب تلك الاحداث، وسيكون من ضمن الخيارات المطروحة اغلاق ملعب برشلونه. 

وصرح خوان جاسبارت رئيس نادي برشلونة عقب المباراة ان فيجو استفز الجماهير بأن تعمد ابعاد الاجسام التي القاها الجمهور حول الراية الركنية!. 

الا ان النادي ما لب ان استنكر تصرفات الجماهير لكنه رفض في الوقت ذاته اى نيه لاغلاق الملعب، وقال خوسيب ماريا مدير النادي في بيان له: 'لا يوجد سبب موضوعي لاغلاق 'نو كامب'، لقد استوفى برشلونة كل المتطلبات الأمنية ولم يحدث في اي وقت ان كان اللاعبون في خطر'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت مصادر رياضية سعودية اليوم أن المدرب السابق لنادي الاتحاد السعودي الأرجنتيني أوزفالدو أرديليس أبلغ النادي باستعداد نجم كرة القدم الأرجنتينية جابرييل باتستوتا للعب ضمن صفوف الاتحاد بعد انتهاء عقده الحالي مع نادي ايه اس روما الإيطالي العام المقبل. 

وقالت المصادر ان اوزفالدو تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من باتستوتا يعلمه فيه بانتهاء عقده مع روما بداية العام المقبل، وأنه ينوي أن ينهي مشواره الكروي إما في أحد أندية الخليج، أو في الدوري الياباني الذي يعمل فيه أوزفالدو مدرباً لفريق يوكهاما حالياً، وأن أوزفالدو أشار عليه بالالتحاق بنادي الاتحاد، أو اللعب ضمن أحد أندية الدوري الإماراتي، باعتبارهما الأفضل على مستوى آسيا. 

ويبلغ باتستوتا من العمر 33 عاماً، وهو أحد أفضل مهاجمي العالم خلال السنوات العشر الأخيرة، وحقق مع بلاده العديد من الإنجازات القارية والعالمية. 

ولعب باتستوتا للعديد من الأندية الكبيرة خلال مشواره الكروي، حيث مثل فيورنتينا الإيطالي لأكثر من 9 أعوام، وسجل معه عددا قياسيا من الأهداف مع الفريق، فأطلقت عليه الصحافة الإيطالية لقب 'باتي جول'، كما لعب لبوكا جونيورز وريفربلايت الأرجنتينيين، واستقر أخيراً في روما الذي تعاقد معه قبل عامين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وصلت خسائر نادي الاتحاد السعودي الى 4 مليون ريال سعودي بسبب صفقة تعاقده مع اللاعبين البرازيلي ببيتو، والنيجيري تيجاني بابانجيدا اللذين تم الغاء عقدهما مؤخرا، وشنت الصحف السعودية الصادرة اليوم انتقادات واسعة ضد النادي السعودي بسبب (مكابرته) وعدم آخذه بالتحذيرات المبكرة التي أطلقتها الصحف مستندة فيها لواقع سجلات اللاعبين وأرشيفهما في الآونة الأخيرة التي سبقت تعاقدهما مع الاتحاد. 

وقالت صحيفة 'الوطن' السعودية في عددها الصادر اليوم انها سبق وحذرت في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 14 سبتمبر الماضي من أن ببيتو قارب الـ40 من عمره، وأنه متوقف عن اللعب وليس مسجلاً ضمن التشكيل الأساسي لفريق فاسكو دي جاما الذي ادعى أنه يلعب له. 

واضافت الصحيفة انها نشرت فى العدد المذكور تصريحات لمدرب المنتخب القطري الأسبق، البرازيلي ايفرستو والتى اشار فيها الى أن ببيتو لا يلعب لفاسكو دي جاما وأنه يحضر للنادي فقط للمحافظة على وزنه. 

وعن بابانجيدا قالت 'الوطن' انها نشرت فى عددها الصادر بتاريخ 21 سبتمبر الماضي ما يؤكد انه لم يلعب لأياكس أمستردام الهولندي منذ أكثر من عام، وأن النادي أعاره لعدة أندية هولندية بعد تراجع مستواه، وأنه لم يحرز في العام الماضي سوى هدفين فقط، ولم يكن في التشكيلة الأساسية لفريقه، ولم يكن كذلك في تشكيل منتخب نيجيريا في المونديال الأخير.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفى عثمان السعد الأمين العام للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم ان يكون الاتحاد قد تلقى أي اعتذار رسمي يفيد انسحاب المنتخب المغربي من المشاركة في نهائيات كأس العرب الثامنة التي تقام في الكويت في الفترة من 16 الى 30 ديسمبر المقبل، على خلاف ما تردد عن مطالبة مدرب المنتخب المغربي بادو الزاكي بالانسحاب من البطولة لالتزام لاعبيه مع أنديتهم في منافساتها الإفريقية. 

وكشف السعد بأنه خاطب بشكل شخصي مسؤولاً كبيراً في الاتحاد المغربي والذي أكد له عدم صحة الخبر، وأضاف: 'أكد المسؤول المغربي أن الجميع يعلم أن دور الزاكي لا يتجاوز تدريب المنتخب، ومن يملك صلاحية اتخاذ قرار المشاركة من عدمها هو الجمعية الرياضية المغربية'.

وتابع السعد: ' للأسف بات البعض يقرر الانسحاب من البطولات العربية سواء على مستوى المنتخبات أو الأندية من خلال الأداء الفني لهذا المنتخب أو الفريق أو ذاك في بطولة ما، وما يزيد في أسفنا أكثر أن البعض بات يعتذر عن المشاركة حتى على خلفية أدائه أو نتيجته في مباراة ودية، وهذا ما تسبب بطرح خبر انسحاب المنتخب المغربي من بطولة الكويت، حيث أثر الأداء المتدني للمنتخب المغربي، وخسارته الودية على أرضه أمام مالي 1/3 في التفكير بمثل هذا الأمر'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن حسن حمدي رئيس النادي الأهلي أن ناديه سيكون أول ناد مصري وعربي يدخل عالم الخصخصة من خلال تأسيس شركة متخصصة تتولى تسويق وإدارة شؤون النادي، ويتبع النادي الأهلي حاليا وجميع الأندية في مصر رسميا وزارة الشباب. 

وقال حمدي: 'إن هناك دراسات مستفيضة قام بها متخصصون في هذا المجال وأصبحت شبه معدة للتنفيذ فور صدور قرارات وزارة الشباب وتعديلات قانون الهيئات الرياضية الذي سيسمح في مواده الجديدة بدخول الأندية والهيئات الرياضية مجال الخصخصة الرياضية وإقامة الشركات التي تساعدها على استثمار طاقاتها وهو الأمر الذي يحظره القانون حاليا'. 

يشار الى النادي الأهلي انشئ عام 1907م ويعد واحد من أكبر وأغنى الأندية العربية وأكثرها شعبية وتبلغ ميزانيته السنوية نحو 143مليون جنيه. 

من جهة أخرى أعلن حمدي عن مبادرة سيقوم بها الأهلي لوقف العنف الجماهيري الذي انتشر في الآونة الأخيرة بين مشجعي الأهلي والزمالك على خلفية أحداث الشغب التى تسببت في إلغاء مباراة الأهلي والزمالك الأخيرة في كرة اليد، وقال حمدي: 'إنه على استعداد لأن يلتقي بأعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك في أقرب وقت ممكن'

وأضاف: 'إن المبادرة تنص على الاتفاق على صيغة مناسبة تحافظ على العلاقات الطيبة والمتميزة بين الناديين على مدى تاريخهما وذلك تفاديا لأي مشكلات في المستقبل'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت محكمة النقض ، اعلى مراتب القضاء في مصر، الافراج عن الدكتور سعد الدين ابراهيم استاذ علم الاجتماع بالجامعة الامريكية في القاهرة، ومدير مركز ابن خلدون للدراسات الانمائية بعد قبولها الطعن ضد الحكم بحبسه 7 سنوات، كما قررت التصدي لنظر موضوع القضية امام نفس الدائرة ونفس الهيئة يوم 7 الشهر المقبل. 

واهم ما طعن به المحامون هو تجاهل محكمة امن الدولة التي حاكمته للدفع بعدم دستورية القرار العسكري رقم 4 لسنة 1992، والمادة 80 ب من قانون العقوبات، والخاصة بادانة اذاعة بيانات كاذبة وشائعات تسيء الى سمعة مصر. 

وأوضح المحامون لمحكمة النقض ان ابراهيم لم يخالف الأمر العسكري الذي يجرم تلقي تبرعات من الخارج، لان مركز ابن خلدون وهيئة دعم الناخبات يربطهما تعاقد مع الاتحاد الاوروبي، والاموال التي حصل عليها المركز من الاتحاد الاوروبي حصل عليها بموجب هذا التعاقد وليست تبرعات. 

وبعد نحو ساعتين من الجدل بين هيئة المحكمة وهيئة الدفاع اصدرت المحكمة قرارها، وكانت محكمة النقض قد عقدت اولى جلساتها امس لنظر القضية وسط حضور دبلوماسي واعلامي مصري وعربي واجنبي مكثف، كما حضرت زوجة ابراهيم الاميركية باربارا وابنته المحامية راندا، واستقبلا قرار المحكمة بسعادة بالغة، وصفق الحاضرون طويلا لدى سماعهم قرار المحكمة. وعلى الفور رحبت السفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة بالحكم وكذلك منظمات حقوقية تهتم بحقوق الانسان. 

وشمل حكم محكمة النقض امس ثلاثة متهمين آخرين هم محمد حسنين عمارة مساعد شرطة، وماجدة البيه موظفة بمركز ابن خلدون، والذين سبق ان عاقبتهم محكمة امن الدولة العليا بالحبس ثلاث سنوات لكل منهما، كما شمل نادية عبد النور مديرة حسابات مركز ابن خلدون والتي عوقبت بالحبس لمدة عامين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت غرفة المشورة بمحكمة امن الدولة العليا امس تجديد حبس عضو بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين المحظورة، سلمته اذربيجان لمصر منذ عشرة اشهر، 45 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات. وكانت السلطات قد تسلمت من اذربيجان محمد عرفة مدير المركز الثقافي القطري في اذربيجان، في فبراير الماضي ووجهت له تهمة الانتماء لجماعة الاخوان وقررت النيابة حبسه بعد ان انتهت فترة اعتقاله الرسمية، وبعد ستة اشهر تقرر احالته الى محكمة امن الدولة للبت في موقفه قبل ان تجدد حبسه . 

وجددت نيابة امن الدولة العليا حبس 6 أعضاء متهمين بالانتماء لجماعة التكفير والهجرة، بينهم زعيم المجموعة سعيد عبد العظيم في القضية رقم 883 لسنة 2002، بينماامرت بالافراج عن 6 آخرين في ثلاث قضايا اخرى خاصة بالانتماء للجماعة ايضا. 

وشملت قرارات الافراج عن اعضاء التكفير والهجرة اثنين من مجموعة الــ 36 الذين تم القبض عليهم في القضية 883 في سبتمبر الماضي، ليرتفع عدد المفرج عنهم في القضية الى اربعة اعضاء. 

واخلت السلطات سبيل ثلاثة آخرين في قضية اخرى لجماعة التكفير والهجرة بمحافظة قنا، ليرتفع عدد المفرج عنهم في هذه القضية الى 15 عضواً، بينما بقي 8 آخرون ضمن هذه القضية محبوسين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اختارت وزارة الأوقاف المصرية ‏1262‏ ساحة ومسجدا جامعا وميدانا علي مستوي محافظات الجمهورية لكى يؤدي المسلمون صلاة عيد الفطر المبارك فيها غدا او بعد غدا حبما يتم استطلاع الهلال. 

وقد رعت الوزارة ان تحقق هذه المواقع غبات المواطنين في الطلاة بالخلاء تطبيقا للنسة النبوية‏,‏ والكثافة السكانية العالية‏,‏ والبعد عن الاماكن المزدحمة ‏.‏

كما استعانت الوزارة بعدد كبير من الدعاة والأئمة المتميزين للصلاة بالمواطنين في هذه المناسبة‏,‏ وتم إبلاغهم بالمساجد والساحات والميادين التي سيؤدون الصلاة فيها مع المواطنين بوقت كاف‏.‏

و نصيب محافظة القاهرة من هذه المواقع‏61‏ ساحة وميدانا وتضمنت‏11‏ موقعا بالجيزة وتضمنت المواقع بالاسكندرية‏74‏ ساحة وتحدد بالقليوبية‏38‏ موقعا‏,202‏ بالمنوفية‏,‏ الشرقية‏65,‏ الدقهلية‏146,‏ دمياط‏34,‏ كفر الشيخ‏132,‏ البحيرة‏28,‏ مطروح‏18,‏ بورسعيد‏3,‏ الاسماعيلية‏17,‏ السويس‏18,‏ شمال سيناء‏8,‏ جنوب سيناء‏7,‏ العزبية‏202,‏ الفيوم‏53,‏ بني سويف‏5,‏ المنيا‏9,‏ و‏31‏ أسيوط‏,‏ الوادي الجديد‏5,‏ سوهاج‏26,‏ الأقصر‏6,‏ قنا‏4,‏ البحر الاحمر‏61,‏ أسوان‏8‏ مواقع‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

توقع تقرير صادر عن معهد هدسون للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية في الولايات المتحدة ان السنوات القليلة المقبلة ستشهد قيام اطراف وجماعات محسوبة على الاسلام بقتل عشرات الآلاف من الاميركيين. واشار التقرير الذي يعده المعهد بناء على طلب من الحكومة الاميركية ليضع تصوراً للعشرين عاما المقبلة الى ان السعودية ومصر والعراق وايران ستتملك السلاح النووي خلال هذه السنوات. 

وتنبأ التقرير بأن يكون هناك فصل شبه تام بين الغرب والمسلمين لدرجة ان تختفي السياحة وتبادل الطلاب بين الطرفين. 

وذكر التقرير الذي يشرف على اعداده صفوة السياسيين والإستراتيجيين في الولايات المتحدة أن مصر ستكون الدولة العربية الوحيدة التي لا تشكل تهديداً للولايات المتحدة وان تركيا ستتخلى عن مباديء العلمانية وستعود للعالم الاسلامي وان إيران ستصبح دولة علمانية. 

ويقسم التقرير الذي نشرته صحيفة 'معاريف' الاسرائيلية العالم الاسلامي الى ثلاث فئات ويضع خمسة سيناريوهات لمستقبل العالم الاسلامي وعلاقته بالغرب.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت وزارة الطيران المدني الغاء الغرامة علي تذاكر السفر في حالة تغير الحجز أو تعديله في حالة تأخر التأشيرات لإجراء استثنائي خلال موسم الحج في إطار التسهيلات التي تقدمها الشركة الوطنية‏.‏

كما قررت الوزارة دراسة وإدخال خدمة الإسعاف الجوي الطائر لمستشفي مصر للطيران لاستخدامها في الحالات الطارئة والحوادث بجميع المحافظات مع إنشاء مركز طبي متكامل للياقة الطبية لافراد الركب الطائر. 

و قد قررت الوزارة استخدام صالة رقم‏3‏ لسفر ضيوف الرحمن علي أن يتم البدء في تطوير وتجديد الصالة بعد انتهاء موسم الحج‏.‏ 

ومن المقرر ان يتم اغلاق استراحة كبار الزواراعتبارا من منتصف يناير المقبل ولمدة‏8‏ أشهر لإعادة تجديدها وتوسعة الاستراحة بإضافة‏5‏ قاعات داخلية وتجهيزها بجميع المستلزمات. وتدرس الوزارة فرض رسوم مالية علي مستخدمي الاستراحة سواء من الوزارات أو الشركات أو المستثمرين ورجال الأعمال‏.‏ 

كما انه تقرر تحصيل مبلغ خمسة جنيهات بخدمة الركاب بالمطارات الداخلية والتي بدأ تحصيلها من نوفمبر الحالي علي تذاكر السفر بدلا من الإيصال المنفصل للراكب الذي يحصل لصالح الشركة المصرية للمطارات والملاحة الجوية‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

لقي 11 معتمراً مصرياً مصرعهم من بين 18 قتلوا في حادث مأساوي علي طريق الرياض مكة المكرمة اثر اصطدام أتوبيس يقل مجموعة من المعتمرين من جنسيات مختلفة بشاحنة حطمت الجانب الأيسر للأتوبيس. و أصيب في الحادث 15 مصرياً و2 من السوريين وراكب أريتري و3 أردنيين. 

أعلنت مستشفيات الرياض والمزاحمية واليمامة والايمان حالة الطواريء لاستقبال المصابين.. تابع الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز أمير منطقة الرياض الحادث وأمر ببذل الجهود القصوي لرعاية المصابين. 

وكان‏39‏ راكبا من بينهم‏25‏ مصريا وباقي الركاب من سوريا واريتريا وتركيا والأردن قد استقلوا حافلة كبيرة لنقل الركاب متوجهين الي المسجد الحرام لأداء مناسك العمرة‏,‏ وفي اثناء مسيرة الحافلة بطريق ديراب القديم فوجيء قائدها بشاحنة كبيرة تعترض طريقه ولم يستطع التحكم في عجلة القيادة واصطدم بها مما أسفر عن مصرع‏17‏ شخصا وإصابة‏22‏ اخرين‏,‏ وتم نقل المصابين والضحايا الي مستشفيات الرياض‏,‏ واليمامة‏,‏ ومجمع الرياض الطبي‏,‏ والايمان‏,‏والمزاحمية‏,‏ والامير سلمان‏,‏ وباشرت قوات الأمن السعودي التحقيق في الحادث‏.‏

و قد رفعت السفارة المصرية والقنصلية بالرياض تقريراً مفصلاً حول الحادث لوزير الخارجية تضمن المعلومات الكاملة عن الحادث. 

من ناحية أخري أدي انهيارجزء من جبل خندمة في مكة المكرمة أمس الي تحطم 46 سيارة إلا أنه لم يعرف بعد إذا كان هناك وفيات أو اصابات وقد وقع الانهيار بسبب انحراف كمية كبيرة من القطع الصخرية بسبب هطول الأمطار علي مكة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وجه الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك مساء أمس نداء الى شعب وقيادة اسرائيل قبل فوات الاوان مؤكدا ان الفرصة ما زالت متاحة للسلام عن طريق الدخول في مفاوضات حول الحل النهائي مع الفلسطينيين. 

و اضاف مبارك خلال احتفال بمناسبة ليلة القدر اوجه نداء الى قيادة وشعب اسرائيل بان يدركا قبل فوات الاوان ان استخدام القوة في محاولة لفرض الامن لن يؤدي سوى الى زيادة اشعال العنف واراقة المزيد من الدماء من الجانبين. 

و اكد ان جهودنا لوقف العنف في الاراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة لن تنجح الا اذا بدات مفاوضات جادة ومباشرة نحو السلام واحس الشعب الفلسطيني بأمل حقيقي في اقامة دولته المستقلة ذات السيادة، مؤكدا ان حوادث العنف المتبادل الايام الماضية التي راح ضحيتها الكثير من الأبرياء اثبتت صدق رؤية مصر. 

وقال إنه إذا ما قرر شعب إسرائيل وقيادتها السلام فسيجدان منا‏,‏ ومن جميع الدول العربية كل الدعم والتأييد‏,‏ كما سيجدان من الشعب الفلسطيني موقفا مختلفا يحد بشكل قاطع من أعمال العنف ويسعي مع الشعب الإسرائيلي نحو السلام والاستقرار. 

وطالب الرئيس مبارك الأمة الإسلامية والعربية بتحرك جماعي منظم يوضح للعالم أن ظاهرة العنف والإرهاب لا علاقة لها بالإسلام ولا بالعرب‏,‏ وإنما هي نتيجة لمشاعر الظلم والإحباط واليأس من مشكلات سياسية لم يبذل المجتمع الدولي جهدا كافيا لحلها‏,‏ ومن مشكلات اقتصادية متفاقمة بسبب الفتور في التعاون الدولي. 

ودعا الرئيس إلي أن نجدد إيماننا بالنهج الإسلامي القويم‏,‏ وأن نزيد من انفتاحنا كأمة إسلامية علي العالم الخارجي‏..‏ وقال الرئيس إن علماء المسلمين عليهم مسئولية كبري في الارتقاء بمستوي الخطاب الديني‏,‏ كما أن الأزهر يتحمل مسئولية كبري من خلال توسيع نطاق الدعوة للدين الإسلامي والتعريف الصحيح به في الخارج باستمرار‏.‏

كما طالب الرئيس منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي بأن تلعب دورا رئيسيا في هذا الإطار من خلال توسيع مظلة العمل الإسلامي المشترك‏,‏ ومواكبته روح العصر‏.‏ وشدد الرئيس علي ضرورة تنشئة الشباب والأطفال علي قيم الإسلام الصحيحة البعيدة عن التطرف والغلو‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعلن مسؤولون في السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة إن قوات الأمن المرافقة للسفير الأمريكي ديفيد ويلش أطلقت النار على شاحنة صغيرة حاولت الاقتراب من السيارة التي كانت تقل السفير يوم السبت الماضى وأن الشاحنة انسحبت مسرعة دون إن تقع خسائر في الأرواح. 

و اضاف المسؤولون إن موظفي الأمن المصريين والأمريكيين المرافقين للسفير شاهدوا شاحنة صغيرة مثيرة للشبهة حاولت السير بين سيارة السفير وقوات الأمن المرافقة له . وقد وقع الحادث بينما كان السفير الأمريكي ديفيد ويلش في طريق عودته إلى القاهرة من زيارة خاصة إلى منتجع شرم الشيخ. 

وقد أصدرت وزارة الداخلية المصرية بيانا قالت فيه 'إنه لا توجد دلائل على أن السفير كان مستهدفا وأن ما أعلنه المتحدث باسم السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة أمس وبثته وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية حول تعرض سيارة السفير ديفيد وولش خلال عودته من شرم الشيخ إلي القاهرة لتداخل من إحدي سيارات النقل مع السيارة المصاحبة له ليست له أي أبعاد أمنية‏,‏ وأنه لم يكن موضع متابعة أو استهداف‏.‏'

وقال مصدر فى الوزارة ' إن الواقعة تتلخص في أنه اثناء عودة السفير من شرم الشيخ‏,‏ حاول قائد سيارة نصف نقل بيضاء اللون تخطي سيارة السفير‏,‏ وسيارة الحراسة المرافقة‏,‏ التي منعته من ذلك‏,‏ وعندما توقفت سيارة السفير للتزود بالوقود بإحدي محطات الوقود برأس سدر دخلت السيارة نصف النقل للغرض نفسه‏,‏ وعندما توجه قائد الحراسة المصري لفحص السيارة نظرا لأن أرقامها كانت مطموسة‏,‏ فر قائدها بالسيارة هاربا بها‏,‏ الأمر الذي دفع الضابط إلي إطلاق عيارين تجاه السيارة‏'

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تزداد فرصة مصر فى استضافة مونديال كأس العالم 2010، والذي قرر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم نهائيا ان يكون في افريقيا، وكانت جنوب أفريقيا هي اقرب المرشحين لاستضافة المونديال أمام مصر وصرح تريفور فيليبس رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للدوري الممتاز الجنوب افريقي ان اعمال العنف التي تشهدها الملاعب تهدد محاولة بلاده استضافة نهائيات كأس العالم. 

وكان نهائي بطولة كأس جنوب افريقيا بين فريقي جومو كوسموس وكايزر تشيفز قد شهد اعمال عنف بالغة بعد ان القى المشجعون الزجاجات على اللاعبين والحكام. 

وقال فيليبس امس أن الاوضاع الامنية المتعلقة بمباريات كرة القدم او البطولات الكبرى ليست مناسبة لاستضافة المونديال اضافة الى نقص كبير في قوات الامن المدربة بشكل جيد للتعامل مع مثل هذه الأحداث، مع عدم وجود تنسيق كاف بين الشرطة والامن، واضاف: 'يتحتم ان نتعلم هذه الدروس لنتجاوز هذه المشاكل'.

وكان المشجعون قد القوا بالزجاجات على حكم المباراة التى اقيمت السبت الماضي في الدقائق الاخيرة لعدم احتسابه ركلة جزاء لصالح كايزر تشيفز. 
والقى المشجعون بالزجاجات وأشياء آخرى على اللاعبين والحكام كما اصيب مشجعان على الاقل عندما سقطا تحت اقدام الحشود المتدافعة، وفشل حراس الامن في السيطرة على الموقف ونزل رجال الشرطة الى الملعب وتوقفت المباراة لنحو نصف ساعة. 

كما توقفت مباراة فريقي ويلكوم ستارز وسبارتاك في دوري الدرجة الاولى الجنوب افريقي ايضا لمدة ثلث ساعة بعد ان نزل مشجعون غاضبون الى الملعب. 

وقال فيليبس ان التعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف يحتاج الى قوات امن مدربة يجرى نشرها في المدرجات، الا انه لم يشر الى محاولة جنوب افريقيا استضافة اول نهائيات كأس عالم تستضيفها افريقيا عام 2010 . 

يذكر ان الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم كان قد حصل على موافقة وزارة الشباب الرسمية على التقدم بطلب لاستضافة نهائيات كأس العالم 2010.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بدأ الالماني راينر هولمان المدير الفني الأسبق للنادي الأهلي مشواره الجديد في تدريب فريق الشباب الإماراتي مساء امس على ملعب النادي الريئيسي في دبي بعد اعلان تعاقده رسميا امس الاول لتدريب الشباب حتى نهاية الموسم الجاري، وكان هولمان قد سبق له تدريب ناديي النصر والشعب الإماراتيين. 

وخلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد الليلة قبل الماضية للاعلان عن تعاقد النادي مع هولمان حدد هولمان اهدافه مع الفريق بقوله: 'لا اخفي ان المهمة شاقة وان الفريق بحاجة لعمل طويل ولكني استطيع تحديد هدفي وهو ابقاءه في دوري الاضواء من خلال كيفية اقتناص نقاط المباريات المقبلة للفريق بعد فترة التوقف التي سنعمل خلالها على ايضاح صورة المحترفين وتقرير اللاعب الأجنبي الثاني للفريق الى جانب الايراني دائي'. 

وكان الشباب الاماراتي قد اعلن عن تعاقده مع الالماني راينر هولمان لتدريب فريق كرة القدم حتى نهاية الموسم. وسينال هولمان راتبا شهريا قدره 15 الف دولار بدون مقدم عقد، وسيخلف هولمان بذلك الروماني جريجوري سيكيتيو الذي اقيل من منصبه بعد المرحلة الخامسة من الدوري المحلي بسبب النتائج المتواضعة للفريق. 

وكان الإماراتي حسن علي قد قاد الشباب في المباراتين الماضيتين حيث تعادل مع الشارقة بهدفين لكل منهما وخسر امام الشعب بهدفين، ويحتل الشباب حاليا المركز الحادي عشر (قبل الاخير) برصيد نقطتين فقط من 7 مباريات.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

استعدادا لمباراة الإياب في بطولة أفريقيا طلب الدكتور كمال درويش رئيس نادي الزمالك من اتحاد الكرة تأجيل لقاء الفريق مع المقاولون في الدوري العام والمقرر لها يوم الجمعة القادمة خشية تعرض أي لاعب للاصابة في مثل هذا الوقت الحرج، وتشير التقديرات الى مساندة اتحاد الكرة لمطالب الزمالك في بطولة يمثل فيها الفريق مصر بكاملها. 

واشار درويش الى انه يفكر في صرف معظم مستحقات اللاعبين المتأخرة بخلاف المكافآت الخاصة التي تم صرفها عقب لقاء الذهاب وقدرها 500 دولار لكل لاعب كما ستكون هناك مكافآت اخرى عقب الفوز ببطولة افريقيا. 

ومن جهته قال البرازيلي كابرال المدير الفني للزمالك انه يريد غلق ملف لقاء الذهاب والتركيز والاعداد للقاء العودة لانه سيكون له حسابات اخرى، واضاف كابرال انه سيلعب بتشكيل مختلف عن تشكيل لقاء الذهاب حيث سيعود حازم امام للتشكيلة ومعه عبد الحليم علي بعد ان غابا عن لقاء الذهاب، واشار الى انه سيلعب بطريقه هجوميه لتحقيق فوز كبير باستاد القاهرة. 

وعلى الجانب الآخر اعلنت عدة اندية مساندتها للزمالك في لقاء العودة وفي مقدمتها الاسماعيلي والمصري البورسعيدي، بينما يحاول النادي الاهلي استغلال اللقاء لتهدئة الجو المشحون بين جماهير الناديين حيث سيقوم قطاع كبير من جماهير النادي بتكليف من المسؤولين بحضور اللقاء ومساندة الزمالك.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

احتفل عشرات الألوف من المواطنين في القاهرة والمحافظات خلال اليومين الماضيين بعيد الفطر المبارك ، وخرجوا الى الحدائق‏‏ والشواطيء‏‏ ومنطقة الأهرام‏ وحديقة الحيوانات في الجيزة‏ والقناطر الخيرية وقاموا باستئجار المراكب والسفن النيلية لتمضية عطلة العيد‏.‏

وقد ساعد سطوع الشمس علي تشجيع المواطنين علي الخروج الى المدن الساحلية خاصة الى الإسكندرية‏‏ ورأس سدر‏ ودمياط ضمن الرحلات الجماعية‏ ورحلات اليوم الواحد‏.‏

وقد واصلت المحافظات والهيئات المسئولة تقديم خدماتها من أجل راحة المواطنين ومساعدتهم علي الاستمتاع بالعيد‏.‏

كما انقذت العناية الالهية 49‏ معتمرا من الموت بعد أن احترق الأوتوبيس الذي كانوا يستقلونه علي الطريق في منطقة القاهرة الجديدة بمدينة نصر في رحلة العودة من سفاجا‏‏,‏ ولم يسفر الحادث عن أي إصابات بشرية‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفى وزير المالية الدكتور مدحت حسانين تهمة تبديد المال العام واهداره عن الحكومة و ذلك فى رسالة بعثها الى مجلس الشعب و نفى تضمين ميزانية الدولة لأية اعتمادات مخصصة لطبع المفكرات الشخصية والاجندات ونتائج التقويم السنوية والهدايا المرتبطة بالعام الميلادي الجديد. 

واضاف حسانين فى رسالته ان حفاظ الحكومة على المال العام يمتد الى الالتزام بعدم نشر اعلانات التهاني أو التعازي في الصحف على حساب أي جهة حكومية وأوضح الوزير ان ما يتم طبعه من أجندات تقويمات حكومية يقتصر على ما تقوم به هيئة المطابع الاميرية بوصفها هيئة تجارية تقوم بطباعة هذه المفكرات وبيعها بمقابل مادي. 

وكان الوزير يرد على سؤال للنائب محمد الغرباوي الذى اتهم فيه الحكومة بتبديد نحو 115 مليون جنيه سنويا على هدايا العام من أجندات وتقويمات وخلافه.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سيطرت حالة من الذعر الشديد على العاملين في مكتب شركة العال الاسرائيلية بمطار القاهرة الدولي أمس، بعدما ارتاب العاملين في شريط فيديو مختلف الشكل عن الشرائط العادية كان بحوزة راكبة امريكية كانت متجهة الى تل أبيب على الرحلة رقم (444) خشية احتوائه على مواد متفجرة.

وتم استدعاء خبراء المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية للكشف على شريط الفيديو وبالكشف عليه ثبت انه شريط عادي، ولا يحتوي على أية متفجرات. 

تجدر الاشارة الى ان الراكبة الامريكية كانت قادمة من أديس ابابا على متن طائرة اثيوبية (ترانزيت) فى القاهرة متجهة الى تل ابيب ، والى ان شركة العال تبحث حاليا نقل رحلاتها من مبنى الركاب رقم (1) في مطار القاهرة القديم الى مبنى المطار الجديد، حتى تطبق عليها نفس الاجراءات الأمنية المشددة التي تطبق على الطائرات المصرية المتجهة الى الولايات المتحدة، والتي استحدثتها شركة مصر للطيران لتأمين طائراتها المتجهة الى امريكا بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر من العام الماضي. 

كما اجتمع امس المدير العام لوزارة الخارجية الاسرائيلية يوآف بيران مع نواب وزراء خارجية كل من مصر والجزائر والاردن وتونس لتنسيق النشاطات الامنية بين بلدانهم لحماية المطارات والطيران المدني ضد عمليات ارهابية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تستعد الشركة المصرية للاتصالات لارسال فاتورة شهر يناير للتليفون بعد العيد مباشرة على شكل صورة إلي منازل المشتركين دون تحصيل أي رسوم اضافية.و قررت الشركة اعتبارا من‏20‏ ديسمبر الحالي تفتح جميع منافذ تحصيل الفاتورة والذين يزيد عددهم علي‏6,8‏ مليون مشترك علي مستوي جميع المحافظات ويستمر تحصيل الفاتورة لمدة‏50‏ يوما بدون تحصيل اي غرامة مالية ليبدأ بعد هذا احتساب غرامة تأخير بنسبة‏1,5%‏ من الفاتورة‏.‏

بجانب طرح الشركة المصرية للاتصالات خدمة الإستعلام الصوتي من خلال الاتصال برقم‏177‏ للمشتركين في كل من القاهرة الكبري والأسكندرية لمعرفة قيمة الفاتورة يبدأ طرح خدمة الاستعلام عن الفاتورة من خلال موقع الشركة علي الإنترنت. وعنوان الموقع هو : www.Telecomegypt.com.eg

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تعتزم العراق تسليم مفتشي الأسلحة تقريرا عن برامج تسلحها مساء اليوم السبت استجابة لطلب المفتشين ويتألف التقرير من 24 ألف صفحة ، ويغطي التقرير برنامج التسلح العراقي منذ مطلع السبعينيات ، ويتضمن جميع التفاصيل حول برنامج التسلح العراقي بما في ذلك معلومات عن تقنيات تصنيع أسلحة الدمار الشامل. 

وذكر رئيس مفتشي الأسلحة الدوليين هانز بليكس إن أي دولة من أعضاء مجلس الأمن الدولي لن تطلع على التقرير قبل غيرها وأن لجنة التفتيش 'مؤتمنة' على التقرير صرح بذلك عقب اجتماع لمجلس الأمن أمس الجمعة ، وقد وافق أعضاء المجلس أمس على أن يحلل مفتشو الأسلحة الدوليون أولا تقرير العراق عن برامج أسلحته قبل توزيع نسخة منه على الأعضاء. 

وسينقل التقرير العراقي إلى فيينا مقر الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية المسؤولة عن فرق التفتيش عن الأسلحة النووية, وإلى نيويورك حيث مقر لجنة التفتيش المسؤولة عن برامج الأسلحة البيولوجية والكيميائية والصواريخ ذاتية الدفع. 

واعلن مسئولون أمريكيون رغبتهم في أن يكون توزيع الإعلان محدودا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت دراسة حديثة قام بها معهد 'الوكالة اليهودية' إن نسبة اليهود في العالم انخفضت بمقدار 300.000 يهودي أمريكي في العقد الماضي فقط، ويضاف إليهم أقل من هذا العدد في عدد من بلدان العالم. 

وذكرت صحيفة 'هآرتس' الإسرائيلية إن المعهد عقد جلسة طارئة للتعامل مع 'الأزمة الديموجرافية' اليهودية حيث تقول الدراسة إن هناك ما يقرب من 12.9 مليون يهودي في العالم، وأن سبب الانخفاض في نسبة تعداد اليهود الأمريكيين من 5.5 ملايين في عام 1990 ليصبح 5.2 في 2002 يعود إلى وفاة حوالي 50.000 يهودي في السنة معظمهم لأسباب طبيعية على الرغم من مهاجرة نحو 300.000 يهودي إلى أمريكا في التسعينيات. 

وتشير الصحيفة إلى أن الدراسات التي قدمت حول السكان اليهود في العالم في المؤتمر الذي عقده المعهد والذي افتتح ليلة السبت الماضي وانتهى أمس تظهر أن الانخفاض يكاد يكون عالمياً وخصوصاً في التجمعات اليهودية الرئيسية حول العالم. 

وقالت التقارير ان تعداد الجالية اليهودية الفرنسية انخفض من 535 الف في الثمانينات إلى 500 الف يهودي، وفي روسيا انخفض الرقم من 1.45 مليون عام 1989 إلى نحو 437 الف الان حيث هاجر معظمهم إلى إسرائيل في التسعينيات. 

ويعرب الكثير من الباحثين عن قلق خاص حول مستقبل الجالية اليهودية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، التي يبلغ عدد أفرادها 5.3 مليون نسمة، مقابل تقديرات سابقة بـ5.7 مليون. 

وتقول الدراسة إن إسرائيل هي المكان الوحيد الذي يشهد نمواً سكانياً يهودياً وأنها المكان الوحيد في العالم الذي يوجد فيه أكثر الأطفال اليهود تحت سن الخامسة عشرة. 

وقالت الدراسة ان الأغلبية اليهودية بين نهر الأردن والبحر في خطر، فعلى الرغم من أن عدد اليهود في إسرائيل قد ارتفع بنسبة تقرب من الـ95% منذ سنة 1970، إلاّ أن نسبة اليهود في أنحاء إسرائيل ستبلغ في سنة 2020، 47% ليصبحوا أقلية تشكل نسبة 37% فقط في عام 2050.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح مسئولون بوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية (البنتاجون) بأن سفينة حربية أمريكية كانت تبحر في شمالي الخليج اصطدمت في وقت متأخر أمس الجمعة بسفينة مدنية, ولم يسفر الاصطدام عن وقوع ضحايا ولا خسائر كما واصلت السفينتين الابحار عقب الحادث مباشرة . 

وقد اصطدمت مساء امس السفينة الأمريكية بول هاميلتون التى تشارك في مراقبة منطقة الخليج المتوترة بسفينة أخرى مدنية لم تكشف هويتها بعد ، وقد صرحت القيادة المركزية الأمريكية فى قطر في بيان لها أن أحدا 'لم يصب بجروح على متن السفينة بول هاميلتون وأن الاصطدام أحدث فجوة في هيكل السفينة الحربية, لكن ذلك لم يؤثر على عملها. وأعلنت القيادة المركزية عن فتح التحقيق لمعرفة أسباب الحادث. 

وتجدر الاشارة الى ان قوات حاشدة للولايات المتحدة تتمركز في منطقة الخليج العربي ، وتقوم مجموعة من السفن الحربية الأمريكية بمراقبة مياه الخليج لتشديد الحظر المفروض على العراق من قبل الأمم المتحدة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اصطدمت أمس طائرة صغيرة بمبنى الاحتياطي الفيدرالي الامريكي (البنك المركزي) في ميامي بولاية فلوريدا مما أدى الى مقتل الطيار وراكب ، وتم اجلاء عشرات الاشخاص كانوا يحضرون حفل استقبال داخل المبنى. 

وذكر الناطق باسم المكتب الوطني لأمن المواصلات جيف كيندي 'ان تحطم الطائرة أدى الى اندلاع حريق وان الطيار قتل وعثر الى جانبه على جثة اخرى متفحمة يبدو انها جثة راكب' ، واستبعد جيف كيندى ان يكون الحادث متعمد وقال 'لا احد يعتقد على ما يبدو ان الحادث ناتج عن عمل متعمد لان الطيار اتصل بالمراقبين الجويين في ميامي قبيل الحادث ، وقال ان الامر متعلق بحادث على الارجح' مشيرا الى ان اسباب الحادث ما تزال مجهولة. 

وكانت الطائرة قد اقلعت من ماراتون بولاية فلوريدا فى طريقها الى سميرنا بيتش .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تعرضت أمس مناطق عديدة من القارة الأفريقية وأستراليا لظاهرة كسوف الشمس وشاهدها ملايين السكان من هواة مراقبة منظر الكسوف الذى تختفى فيه الشمس خلف القمر. وأظلمت مناطق كاملة في ظلام دامس عندما حجب القمر أشعة الشمس في منطقة الأطلسي في الساعة الخامسة وخمسين دقيقة بتوقيت جرينتش من صباح امس. 

ثم تحرك الكسوف نحو جنوب أفريقيا في حوالي السادسة صباحا بتوقيت جرينيتش ، ثم شُوهد الكسوف في جنوب المحيط الهندي ووصل إلى جنوب شرقي استراليا في حوالي الساعة التاسعة وعشر دقائق ، ووصل الكسوف الى بريطانيا مع غروب الشمس . 

وكان الفلكيين والأطباء قد حذروا الناس من خطورة النظر إلى كسوف الشمس بالعين المجردة لأن ذلك قد يسبب أضرارا للبصر، وجدير بالذكر انه لم يتمكن من رؤية هذا الكسوف سوى سكان النصف الجنوبي من الكرة الأرضية. 

ويحدث الكسوف الكلي للشمس فوق الأرض مرة كل عام، وذلك عندما يمر القمر بين الأرض والشمس، حاجبا اشعتها ومغرقا جزءا من سطح الأرض في ظلام دامس.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حذر مسؤولو سلامة الطيران في استراليا الطيران المدني من تهديد ارهابي وطالبوا بتعزيز الحالة الأمنية في هذا القطاع، واوضح مكتب وزير النقل الاسترالي جون اندرسون ان جهاز الاعلام الملاحي وجه تحذيرا للطيارين وصناعة النقل الجوي بالإحتياط من اي تصرفات مشبوهة. 

وجاء في التحذير انه يجب على موظفي قطاع الطيران ورحلات الطيران العارض ان يولوا انتباها خاصا للانشطة التي قد تثير الشبهات حول اعمال ارهابية محتملة. يأتي هذا التحذير بعد اسبوعين فقط على اعلان الحكومة الاسترالية انها تلقت معلومات موثوقة حول احتمال حدوث اعتداءات تستهدف البلاد في الشهرين المقبلين. 

يعتبر هذا التحذير هو الثاني من نوعه في صناعة النقل الجوي بعد التحذير الذى اطلقه جهاز الإعلام الملاحي عقب اعتداءات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001 في الولايات المتحدة. 

ومن جهة آخرى جدد رئيس الوزراء الاسترالي جون هوارد موقفه المؤيد للإستعداد لشن هجمات وقائية ضد الارهاب في دول اجنبية مما اثار احتجاجات جديدة من جانب الدول الاسيوية المجاورة، الا ان هاورد اكد انه لم يستهدف ابدا الدول الصديقة في المنطقة بهذه التصريحات، وأكد في الوقت ذاته انه لن يعود بأي شكل من الاشكال عن التصريحات التي ادلى بها. 

وكان رئيس الوزراء الماليزي مهاتير محمد قد حذر من ان اي تدخل استرالي في الاراضي الماليزية وقا للان ذلك سيعتبر كإعلان حرب، وقال: 'سوف نعتبر انها محاولة لشن الحرب ضد الحكومة والبلاد في حال تابعت استراليا نواياها الهادفة الى مهاجمة اي بلد لمكافحة الارهاب. 

كما انتقدت الفيليبين مجددا التصريحات الإسترالية وحذرت وزارة الخارجية من انطباع حول وجود طموحات هيمنة لدى استراليا تسيء الى الوفاق والتعاون.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تظاهر عدد كبير من عمال شركة فيات لصناعة السيارات في شوارع المدن الإيطالية، احتجاجا على عزم الحكومة تسريح الآلاف منهم اعتبارا من يوم الاثنين المقبل، وقد خرج العمال إلى الشوارع من مدينة تورينو إلى جزيرة صقلية للتعبير عن سخطهم من الشركة التي كانت في وقت من الأوقات تتمتع بنفوذ كبير وكذلك من الحكومة التي أعطت الضوء الأخضر لخطط خفض عدد العاملين . 

وقام عمال من مصنع فيات القريب من نابولي بإغلاق طريق سريع رئيسي ومحطة قطارات, بينما شارك نحو أربعة آلاف عامل بمسيرة في تورينو المقر الرئيسي لشركة فيات. 

وكانت محادثات بين الشركة والحكومة للحد من عدد العمال الذين سيتم الاستغناء عنهم قد باءت بالفشل ، وقررت الشركة - التى تعانى من مشاكل عديدة والتى شهدت خسائر كبيرة فى الفترة الماضية - الاستغناء عن 1200 وظيفة في المصنع اعتبارا من يوم الاثنين المقبل . 

ويخشى بعض المستثمرين من ان تكون شركة فيات قد قدمت العديد من التنازلات للحكومة للحصول على تمويل لتقديم إعانات البطالة للعاملين ، فى مقابل موافقتها على تسريح أول مجموعة من العمال وتضم 5600 شخص.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

انخفض معدل التضخم في مصر خلال أكتوبر فقد ذكر تقرير الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامة والاحصاء على موقع مركز مجلس الوزراء المصرى للمعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار على الانترنت ان المعدل السنوي للتضخم في مصر بلغ 2.8 % في اكتوبر الماضى انخفاضا من 3.0 % في سبتمبر ولكنه ارتفاع عن اكتوبر 2001 الذى وصل الى 2.3 % .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعرب بونفرير المدير الفني للنادى الأهلي عن سعادته بالمستوي الفنى الذي ظهر به فريق النادى الاهلى فى مباراته مع الترسانة وبخاصة العائدون‏ سمير كمونة وعادل مصطفي ووليد صلاح ومحمد فاروق‏,‏ واعتبرهم أبرز مكاسب المباراة‏ ، وقال ارفض أن ألقبهم بالبدلاء لأن الفريق وحدة واحدة ولا يوجد فارق بين اللاعبين الـ‏29‏ فكلهم سواسية‏.‏

وكان الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالأهلي قد حقق فوزه التاسع على التوالى خلال بطولة الدورى عندما هزم فريق الترسانة بأربعة اهداف نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جري بينهما أول أيام عيد الفطر المبارك‏‏ ضمن مباريات الأسبوع العاشر لمسابقة الدوري والذى اسعد به جماهيره الحاشدة‏.‏

وبهذا الفوز ارتفع رصيد النادى الاهلى إلي‏27‏ نقطة برصيد 24 هدفا ليتصدر الدورى بجدارة ، وقد سجل اهداف المباراة الأربعة أحمد بلال وسيد عبدالحفيظ وياسر رضوان ووليد صلاح الدين .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مسئولو نادي الزمالك رفضهم لانتقال طارق السعيد لاعب اندرلخت البلجيكي والمعار حاليا لنادي الزمالك حتى 30 يونيو المقبل، وكان نادي الوحدة الإماراتي قد عرض 100 الف دولار لاتمام الصفقة حتى نهاية مايو المقبل. 

وقال مصدر بنادي الوحدة ان معظم اعضاء مجلس ادارة ناد يالزمالك رفضوا انتقال طارق السعيد للوحدة في هذا التوقيت لحاجة الفريق اليه بعد اعارة اللاعب محمد عبدالواحد الى نادي ستراسبورج الفرنسي والذي يلعب في نفس مركز طارق سعيد. 

واضاف ان هاني زاده عضو مجلس ادارة الزمالك اقنع اللاعب بالبقاء في الزمالك خاصة وانه يسعى الى استعادة بطولة الدوري التي فقدها العام الماضي، وتقدم زاده باعتذاره لطارق السعيد عن تجاهله في الفترة الماضية وعدم الحديث معه في شأن الاعارة لانشغال الجميع بالمهمة الافريقية الشاقة والتي ستنتهي 13 ديسمبر المقبل. 

كما اقنع حسام حسن مهاجم الزمالك اللاعب بالبقاء، وكان تيني ريخس المدير الفني للوحدة قد أعلن عن وصول طارق السعيد الى ابوظبي بعد اجازة عيد الفطر المبارك ليتدرب مع الوحدة. 

وكان طارق السعيد قد صرح بقوله ان احدا من مجلس ادارة الزمالك لم يفاتحه بشأن عودته للفريق مرة اخرى رغم حضوره للقاهرة منذ حوالي اسبوعين ولذلك فهو يميل الى الموافقة على عرض الوحدة ووقع بالفعل عقدا مع النادي بقيمة 100 الف دولار.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح السويدي تورد جريب مساعد المدير الفني للمنتخب الانجليزي لكرة القدم ان فرص ضم الانجليزي ستيف مكمانامان لاعب خط وسط ريال مدريد الاسباني للمنتخب الانجليزي تبدو ضئيلة للغاية، وقال جريب فى تصريحات لصحيفة 'ديلي ميرور' البريطانية أمس انه بالنسبة لمكمانامان فلم يقدم عروضا جيدة مع المنتخب الانجليزي. 

ولعب مكمانامان البالغ من العمر 30 عاما 37 مباراة مع المنتخب الانجليزي الا انه ابتعد عن التشكيل منذ تولي سفين جوران اريكسون تدريب المنتخب، وقال جريب: 'ليس هناك نية لضم مكمانمان حاليا وبتقييم ما يحدث فلا اعتقد انه سيجرى ضمه في اي تشكيل مقبل'. 

وكان مكمانامان قد أعرب يوم السبت الماضي عن رغبته في اللعب لمنتخب انجلترا ثانية قائلا انه يشعر باستياء لان اريكسون تجاهله في التشكيل الذي سافر الى كأس العالم في وقت سابق من هذا العام.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشفت صحيفة يدعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية اليوم نقلا عن مصادر أمنية في روما ان اسامة بن لادن زعيم تنظيم القاعدة حاول استهداف منتخب إسرائيل لكرة القدم اثناء المباراة التى جمعت بين المنتخبين الإسرائيلي والمالطي منتصف شهر أكتوبر الماضي في إطار تصفيات كأس أوروبا لكرة القدم. 

وأضافت المصادر أن أجهزة الأمن كانت قد تلقت تحذيرات حول نية عناصر تنتمي الى تنظيم القاعدة بتنفيذ هجوم أثناء المباراة، وان هذه التحذيرات نُقلت الى أجهزة الأمن الإسرائيلية التي قامت بدورها بفحص المعلومات ونقلتها الى السلطات المالطية، وأن قوات أمن محلية وإيطالية وإسرائيلية كانت على اهبة الإستعداد أثناء إقامة المباراة في الإستاد الوطني في العاصمة المالطية 'فالتا'.

واعتقلت الشرطة المحلية قبل موعد المبارة بيوم واحد مواطناً تونسيًا يدعى حمادي بو اليحيى وأتضح انه يعيش في إيطاليا وتركها خلال شهر سبتمبر متوجها الى تونس، وفي 30 سبتمبر (قبل أسبوعين من إقامة المباراة) وصل بو اليحيى الى مالطا واختار الإقامة في 'بارتشويل'، وهي منطقة سياحية تبعد مسافة أربعة كيلومترات عن العاصمة المالطية. 

وأتضح من التقارير التي تناقلتها وسائل الإعلام الايطالية أن بو اليحيى اعتقل في أعقاب معلومات نقلتها الشرطة الايطالية إلى الشرطة المالطية تم الحصول عليها خلال تحقيق سري أجرته الوحدة الإيطالية لمكافحة الإرهاب مع عدد من الشبان التونسيين الذين اشتبهوا بإقامة علاقات مع تنظيم القاعدة. 

وقالت الشرطة الإيطالية انها تنصتت على محادثة هاتفية لأحد المشبوهين قال فيها إن 'كل شيء جاهز استعدادًا للمباراة. الملعب جاهز، علينا فقط أن نلعب اللعبة. سننتصر، دائمًا سننتصر. الهزيمة غير واردة'، وعلى ذلك ابلغت السلطات الإيطالية نظيرتها المالطية التى اعتقلت بو اليحيى قبل المباراة بيوم واحد إضافة الى عشرة آخرين وجدوا معه. 

وفي الوقت نفسه اعتقل في المدن الإيطالية ميلانو، نابولي وسان ريمو أربعة آخرين يشتبه بصلتهم بمجموعة بو اليحيى، وجميعم من أصول تونسية يعيشون في إيطاليا. 

واتضح في وقت لاحق أن المعلومات التي مكنت السلطات الايطالية من الوصول إلى هذه المجموعة هي معلومات نقلتها الشرطة السرية الفيدرالية الأميركية، والشرطة البريطانية، والشرطة الماليزية. 

وقد خضع جميع أفراد المجموعة إلى المراقبة والتنصت على محادثاتهم الهاتفية، وتحدث المشتبه بهم في بعض هذه المحادثات عن شراء مواد متفجرة. 

وقال لورانس بزينا العضو الناشط في الجالية اليهودية بمالطا أن افراد الجالية تلقوا معلومات قبل أسبوع من المباراة أن السياح العرب في الجزيرة يتحدثون عن عملية إرهابية مخططة خلال مباراة المنتخب الإسرائيلي وان الجالية قامت على الفور بنقل هذه المعلومات لسلطات الأمن المحلية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح الكابتن محسن صالح المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر انه طلب رسميا من نادي ارسنال الانجليزي استدعاء رامي شعبان حارس المرمى للمشاركة في مباراة المنتخب أمام الإمارات يوم 16 ديسمبر الجاري في اعتزال زهير بخيت بعد أن تقرر عدم استدعاء نادر السيد حارس مرمى اكراتيتوس اليوناني والذي جربه الجهاز الفني في لقاء تونس وظهر بمستوى رائع. 

وأكد محسن صالح انه وجه الدعوة الرسمية الى رامي شعبان حتى يقضي على الشائعات التي ترددت حول أن الجهاز الفني يرفض استدعاءه، وقال صالح انه ينتظر الآن موقف اللاعب وناديه خاصة ان شعبان سبق ان طلب مهلة لمدة سته أشهر حتى يشارك مع المنتخب بعد ان يكون قد استقر في ناديه ارسنال، واضاف ان عصام الحضري وعبد الواحد السيد سيكونان متواجدين ايضا. 

وسوف يستدعي محسن صالح 19 لاعبا محليا و4 لاعبين محترفين بعد تعذر استدعاء نادر السيد ومحمد بركات لكون المباراة مع الامارات ليست دولية أو مدرجة بالاجندة الدولية كمباراة ودية. 

كما أرسل الجهاز الفني لاستدعاء هاني رمزي مدافع كايزر سلاوتيرن الالماني بعد تماثله للشفاء، كما سيتم استدعاء أحمد حسام مهاجم اياكس امستردام الهولندي، وهاني سعيد مدافع باري الايطالي، وعبد الظاهر السقا مدافع جنلكير بريجي التركي وايمن عبد العزيز لاعب وسط سلاطي سبورت التركي. 

وعلى مستوى الدوري المحلي سيتم استدعاء مجدي عبد العاطي هداف انبي. واسلام الشاطر من الاسماعيلي، والحسن محمد من حرس الحدود. 

ومن المنتظر ان يبدأ معسكر الاعداد لمواجهة الامارات يوم 9 ديسمبر بدون اللاعبين المحترفين ولاعبي فريق الزمالك نظرا لاستعدادهم للقاء الرجاء المغربي في نهائي دوري الابطال الافريقي يوم 13 ديسمبر لكنهم سيشاركون عقب المباراة مباشرة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تلقى حازم إمام نجم المنتخب الوطني وفريق الزمالك عرضا رسميا من نادي الهلال السعودي، وقالت مصادر مقربة من النادي الزمالك ان مسؤولي النادي ابدو اترحيبهم بالعرض ولكنهم أجلوا بحثه إلى نهاية لقاء الزمالك مع الرجاء المغربي على نهائي كأس إفريقيا للأندية أبطال الدوري والذي سيقام بالقاهرة 13 ديسمبر الجاري. 

وقالت المصادر ان عرض الهلال السعودي يتضمن شراء اللاعب أو إعارته إلى نهاية الموسم الحالي على ان تبلغ قيمة صفقة الإعارة في حال إتمامها ثلاثمائة ألف دولار منها مائتا ألف لنادي الزمالك ومائة ألف دولار للاعب. 

ومن جهته أكد حمادة امام نائب رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم النبأ وقال في تصريحات صحفيه أن العرض مغر ليس لقيمته المالية ولكن لأن الهلال السعودي مشهور على الساحة العربية وكل نجم عربي يتمنى اللعب له، وأضاف انه لا يعارض بصفته والد للاعب ولكنه ترك الأمر لنادي الزمالك لتحديد موقفهم وللاعب. 

يذكر ان حازم إمام كان قد لعب من قبل بنادي 'أودينيزي' الإيطالي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قام 15 نائباً من نواب مجلس الشعب من المعارضة والمستقلين بتقديم ببيان عاجل لوزيري الخارجية السيد احمد ماهر والدفاع المشير حسين طنطاوى حول آثار بناء اسرائيل عددا من الجزر الصناعية في البحر المتوسط على الأمن القومي المصري، وحقوق مصر الدولية والملاحة في البحر المتوسط وقناة السويس. 

و اضاف النواب فى بيانهم أن الحكومة الاسرائيلية أعلنت عن مخطط لاقامة عدد من الجزر ينتهي عام 2017، وسيبدأ بإقامة جزيرة امام المارينا في هرتسليا وثانية أمام محطة الطاقة في ريدبنج أمام تل أبيب. 

واشار البيان الى أن مجلس الوزراء الاسرائيلي صادق على هذه الخطط، بعد أن قدمها وزير البنية التحتية، وتم بالفعل نشر مناقصات عالمية لإقامة هذه الجزر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مجموعة من النواب بمجلس الشعب رفضهم لردود الحكومة الدبلوماسية التي بعثت بها الى البرلمان رداً على تساؤلاتهم بشأن قضية قتل الاسرى المصريين على يد ضباط اسرائيليين في حربي 1956 و1967، وكانت الحكومة قد اكتفت بالتأكيد على لسان احمد ماهر وزير الخارجية على ان الملف مازال موضع مشاورات واتصالات مع الحكومة الاسرائيلية. 

وأكدت الحكومة ان الملف لم يغلق بعد، وان مصر رفضت رد الحكومة الاسرائيلية بانتهاء التحقيقات التي كانت قد شكلت في عهد حكومة شيمون بيريز العمالية السابقة في اسرائيل بعدم توجيه اتهام لأي من العسكريين الذين مازالوا على قيد الحياة. 

وقدم النائب المستقل محمد البدرشيني أول استجواب الى الحكومة في الدورة البرلمانية الجديدة الى الدكتور عاطف عبيد رئيس الحكومة وأحمد ماهر وزير الخارجية حول هذا الملف الشائك. 

وأشار النائب الى أنه سينتهي في استجوابه الى المطالبة بأن يقدم البرلمان بلاغا الى النائب العام المصري وتحريك دعوى قضائية عاجلة ضد الحكومة المصرية بوصفها المسئولة عن ضياع حقوق الأسرى وسيطالب بتعويضات لأسر الضحايا لا تقل عن 10 مليارات دولار. 

وأضاف ان عددا من النواب سيتقدمون بدعوى قضائية ضد رئيس الحكومة الاسرائيلية بصفته ووزيري الدفاع والخارجية الاسرائيليين والمطالبة بمحاكمتهم عن الجرائم التي ارتكبت بحق الاسرى المصريين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة بان الوزارة بصدد الاحتفال نهاية الشهر الحالي بانتهاء مشروع تطوير وإنقاذ مجموعة معابد جزيرة كلابشة الأثرية الواقعة علي بعد‏30‏ كم جنوب أسوان غرب النيل تمهيدا لاستقبال زوارها لأول مرة بعد‏40‏ عاما من إنقاذها ضمن الحملة الدولية التي قادتها منظمة اليونسكو في الستينيات‏.‏ وأضاف الوزير أنه سيتم تحويل جزيرة كلابشة التي تضم‏5‏ معابد إلي متحف مفتوح للآثار الفرعونية والرومانية‏.‏

و قد تم تنفيذ المشروع بتكلفة حوالي‏15‏ مليون جنيه بتمويل من صندوق إنقاذ آثار النوبة واستغرق العمل بالمشروع حوالي‏18‏ شهرا وشمل إضاءة المنطقة ليلا وإجراء الترميم المعماري والدقيق لمجموعة المعابد وإنشاء مرسي خاص لتسهيل عملية الزيارة من خلال بحيرة ناصر إضافة إلي معالجة النوافذ والأبواب بشبكات معدنية لمنع دخول الطيور التي كانت تضر بالنقوش والزخارف وتزعج الزائرين‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تقوم وزيرة الدولة للشؤون الخارجية فايزة ابو النجا اليوم بزيارة لليابان، ومنها الى الولايات المتحدة، وقالت فايزة ابو النجا أمس ان زيارتها لليابان التي ستستغرق 4 أيام تنقل خلالها رسالة من الرئيس حسني مبارك لرئيس الوزراء الياباني جونشيرو كويزومي، حول تطورات الاوضاع في الشرق الاوسط وموضوع العراق ودور مصر لاحتواء التدهور في المنطقة. 

ومن المقرر ان تلتقي ابو النجا مع وزير الخارجية الياباني والعديد من كبار المسؤولين اليابانين بخاصة في المجال الاقتصادي و سوف تبحث الوزيرة المصرية في طوكيو كيفية الاستفادة من تجربة منظمة تشجيع الصادرات اليابانية، لا سيما أن مصر بصدد انشاء منظمة مماثلة، اضافة الى بحث سبل فتح الاسواق اليابانية امام الصادرات المصرية. 

ومن المقرر أن تتوجه ابو النجا الى واشنطن يوم 14 الشهر الحالي حيث ستجري مباحثات مع مستشارة الامن القومي الامريكي كونداليزا رايس، وعددا من كبار المسؤولين الامريكيين في المجال الاقتصادي وفي وكالة التنمية الامريكية، واعضاء بالكونجرس. ومن المقرر ان تتباحث الوزيرة مع مسؤولي الادارة الامريكية وبرنامج المعونة الامريكية لاعادة النظر في فلسفة المعونة الامريكية لمصر، بحيث تحقق خدمات مباشرة للمواطن المصري.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في تصريحات جريئة جدا للمدير الفني للاتحادالسكندرالألماني تسوبيل أكد أنه لايملك أن يعد ببقاء الاتحاد السكندري في جدول الدوري الممتاز طالما أن اللاعبين ليس لديهم الرغبة في قبول التحدي‏,‏ وبذل الجهد واللعب بروح قتالية من أجل ذلك‏. و جاء هذ التصريح بعد أخر هز الفريق أمام فريق انبي 'الحصان الاسود' صفر/2 باستاد الاسكندرية . 

وكان تسوبيل قد حمل يوسف طاهر حارس مرمي الاتحاد السكندري مسئولية الهزيمة أمام انبي وقبلها أمام فريق غزل المحلة وأبدي تسوبيل عقب المباراة عدم رضائه عن أداء اللاعبين واهتزاز معنوياتهم لوقوع اللاعبين تحت ضغط عصبي شديد لم يمكنهم من التركيز ذلك الذي أفقد اللاعبين القدرة علي تهديد مرمي انبي. كما ان تسوبيل ارجع أسباب الهزيمة إلي الاصابات الثلاث التي لحقت بكل من أيمن كمال ثم سعيد عبدالعزيز ثم محمد خيري في الشوط الأول والتي أدت إلي تغييرهم خلال هذا الشوط‏.‏ 

وأكد تسوبيل أنه حزين علي الفريق وليس منه لأنه خسر المباراة وأعتبر أن أداء الفريق كان أفضل‏.

وكان جمهور الاتحاد قد هتف لفريق انبي وطه بصري المديرالفني‏,‏ ة بعد الأداء الجيد الذي قدمه الفريق ليستحق الفوز عن جدارة .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

فى حيلة جديدة لدخول السفن الاسرائيلية الموانئ المصرية صرحت مصادر فى قطاع النقل البحري ان السفن الاسرائيلية تلجأ بتغيير علمها الاسرائيلي باعلام دول أخرى، كما تقوم بازالة جميع الأسماء والكلمات العبرية المكتوبة عليها و ذلك من اجل الدخول للموانئ المصرية. 

وأضاف المصدر ان عملية تغيير أعلام السفن من دولة لأخرى لا تستغرق أكثر من 24 ساعة وتتم في يسر وبلا تعقيدات حيث أنه عرف متفق عليه بين الدول . 

و اشار المصدر ان السفن التابعة لشركة اسرائيلية كانت قد تعرضت لمشاكل وأزمات طوال العامين الماضيين حيث رفض عمال الشحن والتفريغ في ميناءي الاسكندرية ودمياط تفريغ السفن الاسرائيلية أكثر من مرة كما ان دخول أي سفينة اسرائيلية إلى أي ميناء مصري يمثل أزمة أمنية لسلطات الموانئ و تفرض حالة طوارئ لتأمين السفن.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

جددت نيابة امن الدولة العليا حبس مؤسس الجماعة الاسلامية المحظورة المهندس صلاح هاشم واخوة الاصولي ياسر السري وزوجة احد المعتقلين في قضية اغتيال الرئيس الراحل انور السادات مدة 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات. 

وكانت النيابة قد وجهت الى كل من مؤسس الجماعة الاسلامية المهندس صلاح هاشم وزميله علي راضي اللذين اوقفا في سوهاج في 12 يونيو الماضي تهمة تلقي مساعدات من الخارج لتقديمها لاعانة اعضاء الجماعة الهاربين وافشال مباردة وقف العنف التي اقرتها الجماعة. 

كما مددت النيابة حبس يحيى ومحمد توفيق السري اللذين اوقفا في 7 اغسطس الماضي بسبب علاقتهما بقضية توزيع اموال ارسلها شقيقهما ياسر على اسر المعتقلين من جماعة الجهاد المحظورة. 

كما ان النيابة مددت ايضا حبس عزيزة عباس ابراهيم زوجة نبيل المغربي الذي يمضي عقوبة المؤبد في السجن لمشاركته في اغتيال السادات وكانت عزيزة قد اوقفت بالتهمة ذاتها الموجهة للشقيقين السري اضافة الى محاولة تهريب هاتف جوال الى زوجها الموقوف بواسطة جالون للمياه

و يشار الى ان الجماعة الاسلامية تبنت مجزرة نوفمبر 1997 التي راح ضحيتها 58 سائحا واربعة مصريين في الاقصر والحركة التي كانت ناشطة جدا مطلع التسعينات ونفذت العديد من العمليات الدامية، التزمت هدنة بعد اعتداء الاقصر الى ان اعلنت في مارس 1999 تخليها عن العنف .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عبرت سفينة انزال امريكية قناة السويس امس في طريقها الى البحر الاحمر و ذلك ضمن قافلة الشمال القادمة من بورسعيد في طريقها الى السويس صرح بذلك مسؤول بهيئة قناة السويس و طلب عدم نشر اسمه. 

واضاف المصدر ان سفينة الانزال الامريكية يو اس اس ماونت ويتني عبرت القناة وسط اجراءات امنية مشددة شملت تأمين المجرى الملاحي للقناة بقاطرات صاحبت السفينة اثناء عبورها وتأمين الطريق البري الموازي لقناة السويس. 

يشار الى ان السفن الحربية الامريكية تعبر الطريق الملاحى لقناة السويس للوصول الى الخليج العربي، حيث تقوم الولايات المتحدة بحشد قوات عسكرية تأهبا لغزو محتمل للعراق.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن تنظيم القاعدة الذي يتزعمه المنشق السعودي اسامة بن لادن في تسجيل صوتي أذيع أمس الأحد مسئوليتة عن هجومي كينيا ومحذرا من ان 'التحالف الصليبي اليهودي لن يكون في مأمن من هجمات المجاهدين من البر والبحر والجو'، واضاف البيان الصوتي: 'سنطارد الأعداء بأسلحة مرعبة'. 

وقال سليمان ابو غيث المتحدث باسم تنظيم القاعدة في بيان اذاعته قناة الجزيرة القطرية الفضائية ان تنظيم القاعدة يؤكد ما اصدره مكتبها السياسي من تبني المسئولية عن هجومي مومباسا في كينيا اللذين اسفرا عن مصرع 16 قتيلا. 

ويعتبر ابو غيث احد كبار اعضاء القاعدة الذين تطالب الولايات المتحدة بالقبض عليهم وهو مختبيء منذ الهجوم الذي شنته الولايات المتحدة ضد افغانستان في اكتوبر الماضي. 

وعلق ابو غيث على خطط الولايات المتحدة المحتملة لمهاجمة العراق قائلا ان ما تستعد له الولايات المتحدة وحلفاؤها ضد العراق وشعبه 'لا يتوقف خطره على اسقاط نظام كافر أو خلع طاغية وانما يتعدى الى قتل المسلمين من الاطفال والنساء والشيوخ وتقسيم هذا البلد العظيم ونهب ثرواته واحتلال موقع حيوي في عالمنا العربي يمكنهم تمكينا مباشرا من حماية المحتلين اليهود وتحقيق حلمهم في اقامة دولتهم الكبرى من النيل الى الفرات'.

ودعا ابو غيث الى 'مقاومة المحتلين بكل الوسائل والى تحرير مقدساتنا وبلادنا وعلى رأسها فلسطين وأرض الحرمين !'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الكاف) لائحة اللاعبين المرشحين لجائزة افضل لاعب في افريقيا لعام 2002، ضمت القائمة اربعة لاعبين عرب، التونسيين حاتم الطرابلسي مدافع اياكس امستردام الهولندي، وسليم بن عاشور مهاجم باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي، والمصريان احمد حسام مهاجم اياكس، واحمد حسن نجم جينكليربيلجي التركي. 

وتضم اللائحة 22 لاعبا من 13 دولة، ومن المنتظر ان يتم الإعلان عن اللاعب الفائز بالجائزة في 25 ديسمبر الجاري بعد تشاور لجنة مؤلفة من فنيين واعلاميين، اما حفل توزيع الجائزة فسيكون في جنوب افريقيا في ابريل عام 2003. 

وكان مهاجم منتخب السنغال وليفربول الانجليزي الحجي ضيوف قد اختير افضل لاعب افريقي العام الماضي، وهو مرشح ايضا لنيل الجائزة هذا العام مع مواطنيه ساليف ديالو لاعب ليفربول، وباب بوبا ديوب لاعب لنس الفرنسي، وخاليلو فاديجا لاعب اوكسير الفرنسي، وهنري كامارا لاع بسيدان الفرنسي بعد ادائهم الجيد في نهائيات كأس العالم حيث قادوا منتخب بلادهم الى ربع النهائي في اول مشاركة لهم بالمونديال. 

وقد ضمت القائمة كل من: 
تونس: حاتم الطرابلسي (اياكس) وسليم بن عاشور (باريس سان جيرمان). 
مصر: احمد حسام (اياكس) واحمد حسن (جينكليربيلجي). 
جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية: لوا لوا لومانو (نيوكاسل الانجليزي). 
بوركينا فاسو: موموني داجانو (جنك البلجيكي). 
الكاميرون: نجيتاب جيرمي (ميدلزبره الانجليزي) ولاورين ايتامي (ارسنال الانجليزي) وصامويل ايتو (ريال مايوركا الاسباني). 
مالي: سيدو كيتا (لنس). 
نيجيريا: جوليوس اجاهوا (شاختار التركي) وجون اوتاكا (لنس). 
السنغال: الحجي ضيوف وساليف ديالو (ليفربول) وباب بوبا ديوب (لنس) وخاليلو فاديجا (اوكسير) وهنري كامارا (سيدان). 
غانا: ابراهيم عبد الرزاق (سانت اتيان الفرنسي). 
سيراليون: بول كاباكا (جرمينال البلجيكي). 
جنوب افريقيا: سيبوسيسو زوما (كوبنهاغن الدنماركي) وبينيديكت ماكارثي (سلتا فيجو الاسباني). 
زيمبابوي: بنجامين موارواري (اوكسير).

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تمكن مانشستر يونايتد من الحاق الهزيمة بارسنال حامل اللقب عندما تغلب عليه بهدفين مقابل لا شئ في المباراة التى جرت بينهما على ملعب 'اولد ترافورد' امس الاول في افتتاح المرحلة السابعة عشرة من الدوري الانجليزي لكرة القدم، شهدت المباراة إصابة الحارس المصري رامي شعبان وخروجه من المباراة. 

سجل هدفي اللقاء الارجنتيني خوان سيباستيان فيرون في الدقيقة 22، وبول سكولز في الدقيقة 73، واقترب مانشستر بهذا الفوز الثمين من صدارة الدوري حيث أصبح في المركز الثالث بعد ان ارتفع رصيده الى 32 نقطة بفارق 3 نقاط عن ارسنال الذي احتفظ بالصدارة. 

وكان ارسنال قد انتزع اللقب الموسم الماضي على هذا الملعب ايضا عقب فوزه على مانشستر يونايتد بهدف واحد. 

وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الاولى التي يفشل فيها ارسنال في التسجيل بعد 55 مباراة متتالية في الدوري، شهدت صفوف مانشستر يونايتد عودة لاعب الوسط الارجنتيني فيرون الذي غاب عن المباراة السابقة ضد ليفربول، واستمر في المقابل غياب قائد الفريق الايرلندي روي كين وديفيد بيكهام ونيكي بات وريو فرديناند بسبب الاصابة كما غاب الفرنسي لوران بلان للسبب ذاته. 

اما في صفوف ارسنال، فقد عاد المدافع المخضرم مارتن كيون بعد غياب لمدة شهرين بسبب الاصابة بينما غاب المدافع سول كامبل بسبب الايقاف. 

شهدت المباراة خروج حارس الأرسنال رامي شعبان قبل دقيقتين من نهاية الشوط الاول الذي لم يتمكن من اكمال المباراة بسبب الاصابة في فخذه، واستبدله فينجر المدير الفني بالحارس الشاب ستيوارت تايلور، وربما تتسبب هذه الإصابة في ابعاد شعبان عن الملاعب لثلاثة اسابيع، وكان شعبان قد تعرض لتمزق فى الفخذ اثناء اداء ركلة مرمى خرج على اثرها بعد ان دخل مرماه احدى الهدفين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن المشرف على معهد بحوث الفضاء ومشروع الاقمار الصناعية السعودية بمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية الامير الدكتور تركي بن سعود بن محمد أن القمر الاصطناعي السعودي الثالث سعودي ست ( 1ج) سيتم إطلاقه يوم (20) ديسمبر الحالي من قاعدة بيكانور في كازاخستان، مشيراً الى أن القمر الثالث يختلف عن القمرين السابقين سعودي سات واحد (أ) وسعودي سات واحد (ب) اللذين تم اطلاقهما قبل اكثر من سنتين . 

وقال الامير الدكتور تركي أن القمر الثالث يضمن العديد من التقنيات والتجارب منها أن الترددات المستخدمة في هذا القمر للاستخدام التجاري، بالاضافة الى تزويده بكاميرا للتصوير تفيد في معرفة حركة القمر. و اضاف بأنه تم في هذا القمر أيضاً استخدام تجربة تقنيات لتقليل التكلفة متوفرة في التطبيق على الارض وخصوصاً في توليد الطاقة وهذه لم يسبق أن استخدمت في الفضاء إلا في تجارب محدودة ولم تكن ناجحة مشيراً الى انه في حالة نجاحها فسيكون ذلك إنجاز علمي مهم لصالح المملكة. 

وأوضح الامير تركي أن الاقمار سعودي ست واحد (أ) و(ب) و(ج) تم تصميمها و تصنيعها محلياً بأيد سعودية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قال رئيس مصلحة الجمارك المصرية محفوظ العرجاوى ان مصر بصدد اصدار ‏قانون جمركى جديد يتماشى مع التطورات والمتغيرات العالمية متوقعا أن يعرض هذا ‏ ‏القانون على البرلمان قريبا .‏ و اضاف ان لجنة من ‏ ‏المتخصصين تتولى حاليا اعادة النظر فى القانون الحالى للجمارك واعداد قانون جديد ‏ ‏يتفق مع المتغيرات التى تشهدها الساحتين المحلية والدولية .‏‏ 

واشار رئيس مصلحة الجمارك الى انه من المنتظر ان تنتهى اللجنة من اعداد القانون الجديد فى يناير ‏‏المقبل تمهيدا لعرضه على تنظيمات الاعمال والغرف التجارية والصناعية ثم اعادة ‏ ‏صياغته طبقا لما تنتهى اليه الاراء ليأخذ طريقه للمناقشة فى البرلمان بعد ‏ ‏موافقة الحكومة عليه .‏ 

واوضح العرجاوى انه سيتم التركيز فى المرحلة المقبلة على تطوير العمل الجمركى ‏ ‏وتحديث مصلحة الجمارك بالنظم الآلية الالكترونية ومكافحة التهرب الجمركى حفاظا‏ ‏على الاقتصاد القومى.‏‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عبرت سفينة انزال امريكية قناة السويس امس في طريقها الى البحر الاحمر و ذلك ضمن قافلة الشمال القادمة من بورسعيد في طريقها الى السويس صرح بذلك مسؤول بهيئة قناة السويس و طلب عدم نشر اسمه. 

واضاف المصدر ان سفينة الانزال الامريكية يو اس اس ماونت ويتني عبرت القناة وسط اجراءات امنية مشددة شملت تأمين المجرى الملاحي للقناة بقاطرات صاحبت السفينة اثناء عبورها وتأمين الطريق البري الموازي لقناة السويس. 

يشار الى ان السفن الحربية الامريكية تعبر الطريق الملاحى لقناة السويس للوصول الى الخليج العربي، حيث تقوم الولايات المتحدة بحشد قوات عسكرية تأهبا لغزو محتمل للعراق

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

من المقرر ان تقام مساء غد الاحتفالية الفنية الرسمية التي تقام بمناسبة احتفالات مصر بمرور مائة عام علي انشاء المتحف المصري والتي بدأت امس وتستمر 4 ايام وتنظمها وزارة الثقافة. وسوف تشهد السيدة سوزان مبارك مساء غد الاحتفالية كما يشهدها الوزراء وكبار الشخصيات المصرية والدولية. 

وسوف تقام الاحتفالية العالمية بمئوية المتحف بالخيمة المقامة في الجزء الغربي من حديقة المتحف‏,‏ وستتضمن افتتاح معرض للآثار التي سيراها الجمهور لأول مرة والتي جاءت من مناطق الاثار المصرية المختلفة‏.‏و ايضا افتتاح معرض الصور والأرشيف التاريخي لوثائق المتحف المصري‏,‏ كما تشهد الاحتفالية تجربة المرشد الالكتروني الجديد للمتحف المصري ومعرض قاعة الحيوانات المحنطة‏.‏

ويتضمن الحفل فقرات موسيقية وفنية والعابا نارية وضوئية تضييء سماء القاهرة ويتم خلالها تكريم 16 شخصية مصرية ودولية ساهمت في انشاء المتحف منذ عام .1902 

و في اطار الاحتفالية سيتم اصدار أربعة كتب عن المتحف المصري وتاريخه وأهم مقتنياته الاثرية ومراحل تطويره منذ افتتاحه عام‏1902‏ وحتي اليوم ويتضمن الكتاب الثاني المقالات والابحاث العلمية التي أعدها‏16‏ عالما وخبيرا مصريا وأجنبيا لتقديمها في المؤتمر العلمي حول المتاحف في القرن الـ‏21,‏ والكتاب الثالث يضم كتالوجا عن القطع الأثرية التي ستعرض لأول مرة‏,‏ أما الكتاب الرابع فيتناول دراسة علمية وثائقية بعنوان كمال ويوسف اثريان من الزمن الجميل ويتناول حياة الاثري المصري أحمد باشا كمال والحاج أحمد يوسف رائد المرممين المصريين‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تقدمت الكويت باحتجاج رسمي لدى الأمم المتحدة على ما ورد فى خطاب الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين الى الشعب الكويتى والذي اعتذر فيه عن الغزو العراقي للكويت عام 1990، في الوقت الذي رأى فيه البيت الأبيض أن الاعتذار جاء متأخراً 11 عاماً، بينما أعربت مصر والجامعة العربية عن تحفظات على ما ورد في خطاب الاعتذار. 

وقالت الصحف الكويتية الصادرة أمس ان الاحتجاج الذي تقدمت به الكويت تركز على ما تضمنه الخطاب من تهديد صارخ لسيادة وامن دولة الكويت والدعوة الى الاعتداء على مواطني الدول الاجنبية بها. 

وصرح مصدر كويتي مسئول بقوله ان ما ورد في الخطاب يعد تجاوزا خطيرا لقرارات الامم المتحدة، موضحا ان الاتفاقات المبرمة بعد الاحتلال والتى صادق عليها العراق ذاته تطالب باحترام دول الجوار وعدم التدخل في الشئون الداخلية. 

وقال المصدر ان الكويت لا تخفي قلقها من اقدام عملاء للنظام العراقى على القيام بأعمال تخريبية داخلية مطالبا المجتمع الدولي بأن يتحمل مسئولياته في هذا الشأن. 

ومن جهته أبدى كل من السيد عمرو موسى الامين العام لجامعة الدول العربية والسيد احمد ماهر وزير الخارجية بعض التحفظات على خطاب الاعتذار الذي قدمه الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين للكويتيين، وقال ماهر للصحفيين: 'ان مصر ترجو ألا يكون في هذا البيان ما يزيد الموقف توترا،.. لقد اتصل بي وزير الدولة الكويتي للشئون الخارجية وأبدى قلق الكويت الشديد تجاه ما ورد في هذا الخطاب'. 

اما عمرو موسى فقال: 'ان البيان العراقي يثير عددا من علامات الاستفهام وموضوعات كان يجدر تجنبها لاسيما وان الظروف المضطربة والأوضاع المتوترة الحالية تستوجب الحذر البالغ،.. مع ذلك فان التوجه العراقي نحو الاعتذار للكويت أمر مطلوب'. 

اما الولايات المتحدة فقد أعلن المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض آري فلايشر أمس ان الاعتذار العراقي حول غزو الكويت عام 1990 جاء متأخرا احدى عشرة سنة. وصرح المتحدث خلال لقاء مع الصحفيين ان 'الاعتذارات جاءت متأخرة احدى عشرة سنة، بعد الخسارة في الارواح، وبعد الاجتياح، والسبب الوحيد وراء الحديث عن اعتذارات هو ان صدام حسين يشعر بتعرضه لضغوط'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سبب تسلم الولايات المتحدة للنسخة الأصلية من تقرير العراق المتعلق ببرامج أسلحته جدلا داخل أروقة مجلس الأمن. وانتقد أعضاء غير دائمين بالمجلس استثناءهم من تسلم نسخ كاملة من هذا التقرير, وفي مقدمتهم سوريا . 

وكانت قد اثارت الولايات المتحدة ازمة في مجلس الامن قبل وصول الكشف العراقي بالاسلحة الليلة قبل الماضية باصرارها على منحها دون غيرها حق الاطلاع على الوثائق كاملة وفي نفس الوقت تقييد ما يمكن لبقية الاعضاء الاطلاع عليه. وتم في النهاية الاتفاق على حل وسط يتيح للدول الخمس الدائمة العضوية الحصول على نسخة من الكشف وحجبه عن الاعضاء الـ10 غير الدائمين. 

وقد دافع المتحدث باسم الخارجية الأمريكية ريتشارد باوتشر عن تسلم واشنطن النص والأقراص المدمجة المرفقة به, قائلا إنه تم بسبب امتلاك الولايات المتحدة القدرة التقنية على نسخه 'بسرعة وأمان'. 

ورفض باوتشر أن يوضح ما إذا كان التقرير العراقي نقل إلى واشنطن أم بقي في نيويورك, بينما ذكرت مصادر دبلوماسية بالأمم المتحدة أنه نقل على الفور إلى العاصمة الأمريكية. 

ومن المقرر أن يطلع الأعضاء العشرة غير الدائمين على نسخ معدلة من الوثيقة بعد أن يتفحصها مفتشو الأسلحة ويزيلوا منها أي معلومات حساسة, بعد أن ذكرت معلومات أن العراق يكشف في تقريره الطريقة التي تعد بها أسلحة الدمار الشامل وكذلك أسماء مساهمين أجانب في برنامج أسلحته, مما يسبب إحراجا لدول أعضاء بمجلس الأمن وأخرى خارجه حسب التبرير الأمريكي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اشهرت شركة الطيران الأمريكية يونايتد إيرلاينز- التى تعتبر ثاني أكبر شركة طيران في العالم- افلاسها مشهرة بذلك أكبر إفلاس في تاريخ صناعة الطيران العالمية و ياتى ذلك بعد عامين من الخسائر المتواصلة بسبب هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر على الولايات المتحدة. 

غير أن يونايتد قالت في بيان إنها ستواصل رحلاتها أثناء فترة بقائها تحت حماية القانون. وأشار البيان إلى أن الشركة نجحت في الحصول على تعهدات من المصارف بتمويل بقيمة 1.5 مليار دولار لتحقيق هذه الغاية. 

وكانت الشركة قد فقدت اثنتين من طائراتها في هجمات سبتمبر, وقد فقدت منذ ذلك الحين نحو أربعة مليارات دولار و في العام الماضي خسرت الشركة التي تشغل 83 ألف شخص 2.1 مليار دولار. وهي تستعد هذا العام لإعلان خسائر بنحو 2.5 مليار دولار, في حين يتعين عليها دفع دين بقيمة 920 مليون دولار خلال الأسبوع المقبل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قاد اللاعب المصري المتألق أحمد حسن لاعب فريق كنجلر بيرليجى التركى فريقه الى فوز كبير على فريق سامسون فى المباراة التى جرت بين الفريقين أمس الأول فى اطار مباريات الدور الاول للدورى التركى، أحرز النجم احمد حسن ثلاثة أهداف لتنتهى المباراة بفوز كنجلر بسبعة أهداف مقابل هدفين لسامسون. 

كما احرز اللاعب المصرى عبد الظاهر السقا هدفا خلال المباراة، وتصدرت صورة احمد حسن الصفحات الرياضية في تركيا عقب المباراة واشادت به الجماهير والنقاد الرياضيين ووسائل الاعلام لقيادة فريقه نحو الفوز الكبير الذى صعد به الى المركز الثالث فى ترتيب فرق الدورى متقدما على منافسه فنار بخشه. 

وكان المصري عبد الظاهر السقا قد بدأ تسجيل أهداف اللقاء فى الدقيقة 24 من الشوط الاول بينما أحرز احمد حسن اهدافه فى الدقائق 26 و 71 و74 من زمن المباراة. 

وصفت الصحف التركية فريق كنجلر بيرليجى بأنه 'بلدوزر' الدورى التركى بسبب تفوق نجمه احمد حسن وامكانياته العالية وقدرته على التهديف بعد ان أصبح الفريق فى مقدمة الفرق التركية من حيث عدد الاهداف التى احرزها والتى بلغت أربعين هدفا فى الدور الاول فقط والذى تنتهى مبارياته الاسبوع المقبل. 

من جهة آخرى ذكرت صحيفة 'صباح' التركية ان ثمة مفاوضات تجري حاليا بين فريق بشكتاش الذى يتصدر الدورى التركى حاليا ونادى كينجلر بيرليجى للاتفاق على انتقال اللاعب المصرى عبد الظاهر السقا الذى ينتهى عقده الموسم القادم مقابل مبلغ كبير لم يتم الافصاح عنه.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أرسل رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم اللواء حرب الدهشوري خطابا الى نظيرة السعودي الأمير سلطان بن فهد ناشده خلاله بالتدخل لحل قضية اللاعب محمد بركات لاعب الأهلي السعودي ومنتخب مصر الأول بعد رفض ناديه انضمامه للمنتخب في المباريات الودية الدولية التي أقيمت استعداداً لتصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية. 

وكان المنتخب المصري قد وجه استدعاء الى اللاعب مرتين قبل لقائي تونس ونيجيريا الا ان ناديه لم يسمح له بالسفر، وما زال يرفض الرد على استدعاء اللاعب الأخير لخوض لقاء المنتخب الإماراتي في 16 ديسمبر الحالي في دبي بمناسبة اعتزال لاعب الامارات زهير بخيت. 

وأكد حرب في خطابه عمق الروابط التي تجمع الرياضيين في البلدين، والحرص على المصلحة المشتركة التي تستوجب انضمام اللاعب لصفوف منتخب مصر على فترات حتى لا يفقد انسجامه مع زملائه. 

من جهة آخرى بدأ المنتخب أمس معسكره التدريبي بمشاركة 13 لاعباً استعدادا لمباراتي الإمارات في 16 ديسمبر، وغانا في القاهرة في 22 ديسمبر. غاب عن المعسكر لاعبو الزمالك السبعة وهم عبد الواحد السيد وبشير التابعي ومدحت عبد الهادي وطارق السيد وحازم إمام وتامر عبدالحميد وعبد الحليم نظرا لاستعدادهم للقاء الرجاء المغربي يوم الجمعة المقبل في نهائي بطولة إفريقيا للأندية الأبطال. يغيب ايضا عن المعسكر اللاعبون المحترفون الذين استدعاهم المنتخب.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

طالبت امس وزارة الخارجية المواطنين الراغبين في السفر الى مالطا بضرورة الحصول على تأشيرة دخول، بعد أن تغير النظام القديم الذي كان يسمح لهم بالدخول بدون تأشيرات. 

وقد بدات السلطات المالطية منذ أمس الاول في تنفيذ قانون جديد يهدف لمواجهة الهجرة غير الشرعية و بموجب هذا القانون فإنه يمكن للشرطة المالطية ترحيل المهاجرين غير الشرعيين بدون عرضهم على المحكمة، كما سيتم فرض غرامة مالية على أي أجنبي يصل الى مالطا بدون تأشيرة دخول. 

يشار الى أن مالطا كانت من الدول التي تعفي المصريين من الحصول على تأشيرة دخول بمقتضى اتفاق ثنائي وقع عام 1978، لكن تم وقف العمل به حتى تتمكن مالطا من توفيق أوضاعها بما يتناسب مع عضويتها المنتظرة في الاتحاد الأوروبي .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكر تقرير أمريكي حديث أن مجمل ما أنفقته الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على إسرائيل منذ عام 1973 وحتى الأن بلغ نحو 1.6 تريليون دولار (أي 1600 مليار دولار)، ودلالة على ضخامة هذا المبلغ قال التقرير انه اذا تم تقسيمه اليوم على سكان العالم فسيكون نصيب الفرد منه 5700 دولار. 

وقال المستشار الاقتصادي المعروف توماس ستوفر الذي أعد هذا التقرير إن ما تلقته إسرائيل حتى الآن يفوق ما أنفقته الولايات المتحدة في حرب فيتنام بضعفين تقريبا!. 

وفي مقارنة قيمة هذه المساعدات بميزانيات الدول العربية حاليا، فإن 1.6 تريليون دولار يعادل ميزانيات 20 دولة عربية مجتمعة (باستثناء السعودية ومصر) لحوالي عشرين عام. 

يصدر هذا التقرير في الوقت الذي لا تزال فيه إسرائيل تطالب بالمزيد من المساعدات الأمريكية. ففي اجتماع في البيت الأبيض الشهر الماضي طلب المسؤولون الإسرائيليون ما قيمته 4 مليارات دولار على شكل مساعدات عسكرية لمواجهة التكلفة المتصاعدة جراء العمليات العسكرية في فلسطين. 

كما طالبت إسرائيل أيضاً بـ 8 مليارات دولار أخرى كضمانات مقابل قروض لإنعاش الاقتصاد الذي وصل إلى مرحلة الكساد. 

وذكر التقرير ان الولايات المتحدة قدمت لإسرائيل نحو 50 الى 60 مليار دولار على شكل أسهم إسرائيلية اشترتها المنظمات اليهودية الأمريكية، كما قدمت 10 مليارات دولار على شكل ضمانات لقروض تجارية إلى إسرائيل، و600 مليار دولار على شكل قروض لبيوت سكنية. 

إضافة الى 25 مليار دولار منحتها الولايات المتحدة لدعم مشروع صواريخ 'لافي' و'أرو'الإسرائيلي، وقال التقرير ان إسرائيل تستعمل 40 % تقريباً من مبلغ 1.8 مليار دولار في السنة تقدمها أمريكا على شكل مساعدات عسكرية، لشراء الأسلحة الأمريكية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشف جهاز الأمن الوقائي الفلسطيني في مؤتمر صحفي عقد أمس بمقر الجهاز في مدينة غزة عن محاولات جهاز المخابرات الإسرائيلي 'الموساد' في تجنيد بعض الفلسطينيين، وروى فلسطيني أمس في المؤتمر الصحفي بعض تفاصيل الاتصال الذي اجراه معه عميل في 'الموساد' بدعوى تجنيده لحساب تنظيم القاعدة. 

وقال الشاب الذي حضر ملثما وقدم نفسه بإسم ابراهيم ان شخصا قدم نفسه اليه باسم يوسف، قال انه من مدينة عكا وكان يتكلم العربية بصعوبة اتصل به هاتفيا في يناير الماضي، وقال له انه مسئول في تنظيم القاعدة ومكلف من اسامة بن لادن بقيادة التنظيم في اسرائيل والاراضي الفلسطينية وطلب منه مساعدته في تشكيل تنظيم للقاعدة في قطاع غزة. 

واضاف الشاب انه قام على الفور بإبلاغ جهاز الامن الوقائي في شهر مايو الماضي وان الجهاز تابع معه الاتصالات بهذا الشخص وابلغونه فيما بعد انه من المخابرات الاسرائيلية. واوضح إبراهيم ان رجال الامن الوقائي طلبوا منه مؤخرا وقف الاتصالات به بسبب الخطورة على حياته. 

ورداً على سؤال ما اذا كان ينتمي الى اي من الفصائل الفلسطينية قال ابراهيم انه لم ينتمي الى اي تنظيم فلسطيني. 

يذكر ان مدير جهاز الامن الوقائي في قطاع غزة رشيد ابو شباك كان قد أكد خلال مؤتمر صحفي مساء السبت الماضي ان الجهاز قام خلال الاشهر التسعة الماضية، بالتحقيق في عدة حالات قام خلالها عملاء اسرائيليون بتجنيد فلسطينيين في قطاع غزة بحجة العمل مع تنظيم القاعدة، وقال ابو شباك انه تم اعتقال ثلاثة فلسطينيين جندتهم اجهزة المخابرات الاسرائيلية، كما افرج عن 11 اخرين بعد التحقيق معهم 'لأنهم ابلغونا بهذه المؤامرة الاسرائيلية'.

وجاءت تصريحات ابو شباك بعد يومين من اعلان رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي ارييل شارون ان عناصر من تنظيم القاعدة ينشطون في غزة وفي لبنان. 

على جانب آخر نفى رشيد ابو شباك أمس الانباء التي تتحدث عن اجتماع مرتقب بين مسئولين اميركيين من وكالة المخابرات الاميركية ومسئولين امنيين فلسطينيين، لبحث آخر التطورات حول مزاعم اسرائيلية بارتباط فلسطينيين بتنظيم القاعدة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعترضت السلطات الإسبانية قبالة السواحل اليمنية في بحر العرب سفينة كورية شمالية محملة بـ12 صاروخا على الأقل من طراز سكود و قد أعلن هذا مسؤولون أمريكيون . 

و قد اوقفت السفينة أمس الأول الاثنين على بعد نحو 950 كيلومترا من منطقة القرن الأفريقي، ويعتقد أنها كانت متوجهة إلى اليمن. وأشار المسؤولون إلى أن شحنة الصواريخ كانت مخبأة تحت شحنة من أكياس الإسمنت. وأضافت مصادر أمريكية أن عسكريين أمريكيين صعدوا على متن السفينة وفتشوها كما اكدت المصادر ان الاستخبارات الأمريكية كانت تتابع السفينة منذ أسابيع .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تقرير نشر أمس ان الصادرات الامريكية للسعودية تراجعت بنسبة 25.6%، خلال الاشهر التسعة الاولى من العام 2002 بالمقارنة مع المرحلة ذاتها من العام الماضي حيث شهدت علاقات البلدين تدهورا ملحوظا بعد هجمات سبتمبر 2001 على واشنطن ونيويورك. 

واشار تقرير رسمي امريكي إن قيمة الصادرات الأمريكية إلى المملكة حتى نهاية سبتمبر بلغت 3.4 مليارات دولار مقارنة مع 4.6 مليارات عن الفترة نفسها من العام الماضي. وشهدت علاقات البلدين تدهورا ملحوظا بعد هجمات سبتمبر 2001 على واشنطن ونيويورك. وتواجه المنتجات الأمريكية حملة مقاطعة قوية انطلقت في المملكة وعدد من الأقطار العربية احتجاجا على مساندة واشنطن لإسرائيل في حربها على الفلسطينيين. 

وقد تراجعت الصادرات السعودية إلى الولايات المتحدة كذلك بنسبة 16.6% عن الفترة المذكورة فبلغت قيمتها الإجمالية تسعة مليارات دولار تقريبا مقارنة مع نحو 11 مليارا عن الفترة نفسها من العام الماضي. 

و تعد المملكة الشريك التجاري الرئيسي للولايات المتحدة في الشرق الأوسط، وهي المستورد الثاني للسلع الأمريكية بعد إسرائيل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش أمس قراره اختيار جون سنو وزيرا للخزانة خلفا للوزير بول أونيل الذي أجبر على الاستقالة الجمعة الماضية. وقال بوش 'إن سنو سيكون مدافعا أساسيا عن أهداف إدارتي، التي تقوم على تنشيط النمو وإيجاد وظائف', مشيرا إلى أنه سيعلن قريبا مجموعة من التدابير الاقتصادية. 

وأشاد بوش بكفاءات ومهارات وخبرات الوزير الجديد الذي كان يعمل مديرا تنفيذيا للسكك الحديدية وعمل في إدارتي رئيسين أمريكيين سابقين. وأن المهمة الأولى التي سيقوم بها الوزير سنو تكمن في التحرك قدما نحو النمو الاقتصادي وخفض نسبة البطالة، ومواجهة غير ذلك من التحديات الاقتصادية. 

ويعد هذا التعديل جزءا من تعديل أكبر للفريق الاقتصادي المعاون لبوش، ومن المتوقع أن يرشح بوش في وقت لاحق ستيفن فريدمان لمنصب كبير المستشارين الاقتصاديين خلفا للورانس لينزي. الذي أجبر أيضا على الاسقالة الجمعة الماضية، ويعد فريدمان أحد كبار الخبراء الاقتصاديين، وعمل مع وزير الخزانة السابق روبرت روبين في عهد الرئيس السابق بيل كلينتون.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكدت صحيفة 'يدعوت أحرونوت' الإسرائيلية امس ان الإنتفاضة الفلسطينية المستمرة بلا انقطاع منذ سبتمبر 2000 تسببت في خسائر فادحة بالاقتصاد الإسرائيلي، واضافت انه خلال العام الجاري فقط ونتيجة للانخفاض الحاد الذي سجلته اسعار الاسهم الاسرائيلية في الداخل والخارج فقد انخفضت أسعار الأسهم الإسرائيلية في بورصة تل أبيب والأسواق المالية الدولية، خلال الأشهر التسعة الأولى بنسبة متوسطة تصل إلى قرابة 21%. ونتيجة لذلك وصل حجم الخسارة التي لحقت بالمستثمرين الأجانب إلى نحو 7.7 مليارات دولار. 

ويستدل من معطيات نشرتها شعبة النشاط الاقتصادي بالعملة الأجنبية التابعة لبنك إسرائيل، أن انخفاض قيمة الأسهم الإسرائيلية قلص حجم التزامات الاقتصاد تجاه الخارج. وخلال الأشهر التسعة الاولى من العام الجاري، تقلص حجم الالتزامات الخارجية بحوالي خمسة مليارات دولار ووصل في نهاية شهر سبتمبر إلى نحو 100 مليار دولار. 

وطبقاً للمعلومات التي نشرها بنك إسرائيل امس فإن حجم المبالغ المالية التي حولها القطاع الخاص إلى الخارج، في اعقاب الانخفاض الحاد في سعر الشيكل. خلال الأشهر التسعة الأولى من عام 2002، وصلت الى نحو 3.6 مليارات دولار. وتم تحويل 1.6 مليار دولار من هذا المبلغ إلى حسابات التوفير في البنوك الأجنبية، فيما استخدم مبلغ 1.6 مليار دولار اخرى لشراء سندات دين وأسهم تسوق في البورصة الأجنبية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر وزراء منظمة الدول المصدرة للبترول 'أوبك' في اجتماعهم الذي عقد امس بالعاصمة النمساوية فيينا تخفيض الانتاج الفعلي من البترول مع رفع سقف الانتاج الى 23 مليون برميل يوميا بزيادة تبلغ 1.3 مليون برميل عن السقف الحالي البالغ 21.7 مليون برميل. 

وقررت المنظمة ان يبدأ العمل بهذا التعديل ابتداء من يناير المقبل، وكانت الدول الاعضاء في المنطمة قد تجاوزت هذا السقف حيث وصل الانتاج الفعلي خلال الشهور الماضية الى 24.7 مليون برميل يوميا. 

كما اتفق الوزراء على ضرورة الحفاظ على سعر النفط بين 22 و28 دولارا للبرميل، على ان يعقد الاجتماع العادي للمنظمة في 11مارس المقبل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفى المضربون في شركة النفط الوطنية الفنزويلية 'بيتروليوس' المعلومات التي أوردتها الحكومة الفنزويلية عن استئناف عمليات تصدير النفط التي شلتها حركة الإضراب العام. وقال متحدث باسم موظفي الشركة إنه لم يتم تسليم النفط وأكد أن أكثر من 40 ناقلة تنتظر في مرافئ فنزويلا وأن الحكومة تحاول بمساعدة القوات البحرية تحميل اثنتين منها. 

وكان وزير الطاقة الفنزويلي رافائيل راميريز أعلن أمس أن بلاده استأنفت صادراتها النفطية التي كانت توقفت بسبب الإضراب العام وأوضح أنه تم الإعداد لتصدير 2.4 مليون برميل.وقال الوزير إن ناقلة نفط تحمل 350 ألف برميل غادرت فنزويلا الثلاثاء الماضي إلى الولايات المتحدة المستورد الرئيسي للنفط الفنزويلي. كما يتم حاليا تحميل أربع ناقلات أخرى عند مصبين نفطيين استعادت السلطة السيطرة عليهما بعد أن شلتهما حركة الإضراب. 

وكان وزير الطاقة الفنزويلي أعلن الثلاثاء أن بلاده تخسر يوميا 50 مليون دولار بسبب توقف صادراتها النفطية بفعل الإضراب العام. وقال إن فنزويلا تعاني بشكل كبير من تدهور مصداقيتها، محملا المسؤولية لشركة النفط الفنزويلية الوطنية (بيتروليوس) وقادة ناقلات النفط الذين انضموا إلى الإضراب الهادف لحمل الرئيس هوجو شافيز على تقديم استقالته. 

وكان الجيش الفنزويلي قد تدخل للسيطرة على المنشآت النفطية في البلاد بعد أن أعلن القائمون عليها الإضراب عن العمل تضامنا مع قطاعات أخرى في البلاد استجابت لدعوة المعارضة إلى الإضراب.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت الحكومة الاسرائيلية ان توظف ثلاثة ملايين دولار لتطوير السياحة في هضبة الجولان السورية التي تحتلها اسرائيل منذ 1967 وقد ضمتها في 1981 و من المقرر ان يخصص قسما كبيرا من هذا الاستثمار للضفة الشرقية لبحيرة طبرية. 

يشار الى ان موازنة الثلاثة ملايين دولار تفوق بكثير الموازنة التي كانت خصصت لهذه المنطقة في السنوات الخمس الاخيرة (خمسة ملايين دولار بالاجمال). 

و يذكر انه قد ارتفع عدد الاسرائيليين الذين لجاوا الى الجولان في الاشهر الاخيرة، نتيجة الازمة الاقتصادية والانتفاضة في اسرائيل كما ان الحكومة الاسرائيلية قامة ببناء مستوطنات جديدة واجراء مزيد من الاستثمارات في المنطقة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن الحكم الدولي جمال الغندور عن عزمه العودة للتحكيم في مصر والمشاركة في إدارة عدد من المباريات في الدوري العام، بعد أن طالبت وسائل الإعلام بضرورة الاستعانة به في بعض المباريات الهامة والصعبة، خاصة بعد تكرار شكوى الأندية الكبرى ومنها الأهلي والزمالك من تدني مستوى الحكام المصريين. 

كان الغندور قد أعلن اعتزاله التحكيم في مصر نهائياً بعد بلوغه سن الخامسة والأربعين وهو سن التقاعد القانوني، وبعد أن اختتم مشواره بإدارة نهائي بطولة إفريقيا للأندية أبطال الكؤوس، والذي جمع بين الوداد المغربي وكوتوكو الغاني في مدينة كوماسى الغانية والتي ذهب لقبها لصالح الوداد بعد التعادل بهدفين لكل منهما، ومن قبله المشاركة في إدارة 3 مباريات في بطولة كأس العالم الماضية بكوريا واليابان، سافر بعدها إلى قطر لإدارة عدد من المباريات هناك على طريقة المحترفين. 

ومن جهته رحب رئيس لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم محمد حسام الدين بعودة الغندور لإدارة عدد من المباريات الحساسة في الدوري، مؤكدا أن وجوده سيكون مفيداً للحكام الدوليين الصاعدين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن الكابتن فاروق جعفر المدير الفني لفريق الرياض السعودي انه سيجتمع خلال اليومين القادمين مع رئيس النادي الأمير فيصل بن عبدالله لمناقشة رغبته في تقديم استقالته من العمل كمدير فني للفريق الأول، وصرح جعفر بقوله: 'سأستقيل وأقرر ذلك بعد اجتماعي مع الرئيس لأسباب كثيرة أبرزها وجود مشاكل واضحة في الفريق'.

وقال جعفر ان اللاعبين لا ينفذوا ما يطلب منهم، وان ما يتم الاتفاق عليه معهم أثناء التدريبات اليومية لا يتم تنفيذه على الإطلاق، ويختار اللاعبون طريقة آخرى بأنفسهم يفاجئ بها اثناء المباراة، وأضاف: 'ليس من المعقول أن أقبل وضعية اللاعبين بحالة في التدريب وفي الملعب بحالة أخرى'.

وكانت هذه الحالة قد أدت الى خسارة الرياض لأربعة مباريات متتالية في الدوري السعودي، من جهة آخرى طالب فاروق جعفر لجنة الحكام الرئيسية العودة لمشاهدة شريط تسجيل آخر لقاءات الرياض امام الشباب والتى انتهت بخسارته بثلاثة أهداف مقابل لا شئ، وطالب اللجنة بملاحظة الأخطاء الواضحة التي وقع فيها حكم المباراة وتضرر منها الرياض كثيراً، متمنياً للجنة التوفيق.

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

واد كول موش معقول انت دينامو فى المنتدى ما شاء الله عليك انا بطلت اشترى جرائد خلاص تسلم ايدك00

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن دبلوماسيون في الأمم المتحدة أن شيلي وليست ألمانيا قد ترأس لجنة العقوبات على العراق التابعة لمجلس الأمن الدولي, بسبب الغضب الأمريكي من سياسة المستشار الألماني جيرهارد شرودر المناهضة للحرب ضد بغداد. و اضاف الدبلوماسيون أن الولايات المتحدة أظهرت عدم ارتياحها بشأن ألمانيا, خشية أن تتحدى حكومة شرودر واشنطن بشأن العراق. 

و اكد الدبلوماسيون ان جبرائيل فالديس سفير تشيلي في الأمم المتحدة يحظى حاليا بتأييد لشغل هذا المنصب لكن المتحدث باسم الخارجية الأمريكية لم يؤكد أو ينفي هذا الخلاف. 

و سوف يقرر مجلس الأمن رئاسة اللجنة في يناير المقبل عندما تتولى فرنسا الرئاسة الدورية للمجلس. 

ورغم أنه لن يصدر إعلان رسمي بهذا الشأن قبل العام الجديد عندما تنضم ألمانيا وتشيلي وإسبانيا وأنجولا وباكستان لمجلس الأمن, فإن السباق لرئاسة اللجنة قد بدأ من الآن. ويرى مراقبون أن ألمانيا التي ترأست هذه اللجنة عامي 1995- 1996 أكفأ دولة للقيام بهذه المهمة مرة أخرى.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مسؤولين اميركيين مساء أمس الخميس ان ايران تبني سرا مفاعلين نوويين يمكن استخدامهما في الأغراض العسكرية لحيازة السلاح النووي، واضاف المسؤولون ان المفاعلين يقعان قرب مدينتي ناتانز واراك حسب ما حددت صور الاقمار الصناعية. وان هذه الصور تكشف بناء منشآت لتخصيب اليورانيوم الضروري لصنع وقود نووي. 

وصرح رئيس معهد العلوم والامن الدولي وهو مركز للبحوث حول الانتشار النووي في واشنطن، الخبير النووي دايفيد اولبرايت ان ايران تقوم ببناء منشآت نووية كبيرة يمكن ان تكون جزءا من مجهود للحصول على المعدات التي تحتاج اليها لصنع اسلحة نووية'.

يشار الى ان المشروع النووي الوحيد المعروف حتى الأن في ايران هو مفاعل 'بوشهر' النووي الذي سيبدأ عمله فعليا في يونيو 2004. 

ومن جهته اكد سفير ايران في الامم المتحدة جواد ظريف ان البرامج النووية الايرانية تقتصر فقط على الاستخدامات النووية السلمية. واضاف 'استطيع ان اجزم بعدم وجود برنامج تسلح نووي لدى ايران. وجميع المنشآت المتوافرة لدينا والتي تستخدم التكنولوجيا النووية هي جزء من برنامجنا النووي السلمي'.

كانت ايران قد نفت اليوم الجمعة ان يكون لديها برنامج نووي عسكري مجددة التأكيد على حقها في استخدام التكنولوجيا النووية لاغراض مدنية وسلمية، ويأتي النفي الايراني تعليقا على معلومات اوردتها محطة 'سي.ان.ان' التلفزيونية الاميركية ببناء ايران لمفاعلين نووين قرب ناتانز واراك قد يسمحان لطهران بامتلاك السلاح النووي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشفت مصادر عسكرية إسرائيلية مساء أمس أن إسرائيل تسلمت بطاريتي صواريخ مضادة للطائرات من طراز 'باتريوت'، أرسلهما مركز قيادة الجيش الأمريكي في أوروبا، وكانت الشحنة قد وصلت إسرائيل أمس الأول على متن سفينة تابعة للأسطول الأمريكي رست في ميناء حيفا شمالي إسرائيل. 

ومن المنتظر أن يجري في يناير المقبل تدريب مشترك بين أفراد طاقم بطاريات صواريخ 'الباتريوت' وقوات الدفاع التابعة لسلاح الجو الإسرائيلي، كما ستشارك سفن حربية اميركية في هذه المناورات وستحتفظ اسرائيل بنهايتها ببطاريات صواريخ 'باتريوت' الأمريكية الصنع لتعزيز دفاعها الجوي في حال تعرضت لهجوم عراقي، وستشهد هذه المناورات عمل صواريخ 'هوك' و'ارو' وكذلك نظام رادار اميركي يكشف صواريخ ارض ارض، الا ان المصادر لم توضح ما اذا كانت هذه المناورات ستتم بصفة دورية او استثنائية. 

والبطاريتان من طراز 'بي ايه سي 2' حديثتان نسبيًا، وتمكن هذه الصواريخ من هذا الطراز خلال الاختبارات التي أجريت عليها، من التعرض لصواريخ باليستية بينما صممت الصواريخ من الطراز الأول التي استخدمتها إسرائيل في حرب الخليج لإسقاط مقاتلات حربية. 

يشار إلى أن البطاريتين اللتين وصلتا إلى إسرائيل تعود ملكيتهما إلى مركز قيادة القوات الأمريكية في أوروبا ومقره في المانيا. وستحصل إسرائيل من الجيش الأمريكي على المزيد من بطاريات الصواريخ في حالة الطوارئ. كما سينقل الجيش الألماني إلى إسرائيل بطاريتين لصواريخ 'باتريوت' لتنضم إلى بطاريات صواريخ 'باتريوت' التي تمتلكها إسرائيل. وسيتم تشغيل البطاريات التي ستصل من المانيا على يد طاقم إسرائيلي. 

وسوف يشارك في التدريب المخطط له جميع عناصر قوات الدفاع الجوي الإسرائيلي، من بينهم طاقمي بطاريتي صواريخ 'حيتس'، وبطاريات صواريخ 'هوك' القديمة المخصصة للدفاع عن مناطق صغيرة ومحددة، وأهداف استراتيجية أخرى. 

يذكر ان بطاريات لصواريخ 'ارو' كانت قد نشرت مؤخرا في موقعين في اسرائيل خشية الترعض لهجوم صاروخي عراقي على الاراضي الاسرائيلية، وكان العراق قد اطلق 39 صاروخ سكود خلال حرب الخليج 1991.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

طوقت قوات الأمن أمس مقر الحزب الاحرار والجريدة اليومية التي تحمل اسمه، ومنعت دخول الصحفيين المقر و ذلك فى تطور جديد للصراع حول رئاسة حزب الاحرار (المعارض) الذي يتنازع على رئاسته ثلاثة اشخاص هم رجب هلال حميدة عضو البرلمان وطلعت السادات ابن شقيق الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات ومحمد فريد زكريا عضو مجلس الشورى. 

و قد جرت اشتباكات محدودة بين قوات الأمن والمؤيدين لحميدة، لدى محاولتهم دخول مقر الحزب والسيطرة على الصحيفة فمنعتهم الشرطة بالقوة. 

فقد اغلقت قوات الامن جميع منافذ الدخول الا ان الصحافيين واعضاء وقيادات الحزب رفضوا ترك المكان وقاموا بالتجمهر امام البوابة الرئيسية له، وأدوا صلاة الجمعة أمامها، بينما طوقت قوات الأمن المكان بعد ان تم حشد عدد ليس قليلا من جنود الأمن المركزي، وحضرت قيادات أمنية عليا من وزارة الداخلية بالاضافة الى حميدة، الذي أمر أنصاره بعدم الاحتكاك مع الأمن. 

وتعود الخلافات داخل الاحرار الى خمس سنوات مضت حين توفي زعيم الحزب ومؤسسه مصطفى كامل مراد. وفشلت قيادات الحزب في حسم معركة الرئاسة لأي من المتنافسين على رئاسة الحزب الذين زاد عددهم عن عشرة اشخاص. 

وفي يوم 4 اكتوبرالماضي قام حميدة والسادات وزكريا بعقد 3 مؤتمرات عامة للحزب في أماكن مختلفة بالقاهرة، وكل مؤتمر انتخب احدهما رئيسا للحزب ولجأ المتنافسون الثلاثة الى لجنة شؤون الاحزاب لتحديد الرئيس الشرعي للحزب، ولكن اللجنة لم تفصل حتى الآن في مدى شرعية أي من مؤتمرات المتنافسين الثلاثة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفى مسؤولون بشركة مصر للطيران امس تقارير زعمت تعرض طائراتها لمشاكل في مطاري أورلي (فرنسا) ونيويورك (الولايات المتحدة) في رحلات الاسبوع الماضي، كادت أن تؤدي الى كارثة شبيهة بحادث تونس. 

كما نفى مسؤولون بوزارة الطيران المدني صدور تعليمات من الوزير أحمد شفيق تقضي بتخفيض كميات الوقود التي تزود بها الطائرات لترشيد الاستهلاك، ووصفوا التقارير بأنها كاذبة وغير مسؤولة، وتهدف للاساءة الى اسم شركة مصر للطيران وقطاع الطيران المصري. 

وكانت تقارير صحفية زعمت ان الرحلة رقم 985 الى نيويورك يوم الأحد الماضي تعرضت لمشكلة بسبب نقص الوقود، حيث أبلغ الطيار سلطات المطار باضطراره للهبوط، وبالفعل هبط بصعوبة ونجا من التحطم، كما تعرضت طائرة شحن كانت متوجهة من القاهرة الى بلجيكا لنفس المشكلة، واضطرت للهبوط في مطار أورلي بسبب نقص الوقود. وزعمت التقارير ان السلطات الفرنسية ألقت القبض على الطيار المصري وسحبت رخصته. 

لكن رئيس شركة مصر للطيران أحمد النادي اكد ان حقيقة ما حدث في رحلة أوستن أن الطيار لم يتمكن من الهبوط في المطار الأصلي ببلجيكا، نظرا لسوء الأحوال الجوية فتوجه الى المطار الاحتياطي المخطط له، وهو مطار أورلي، وهناك طلب منه الانتظار حتى يتم تجهيز ممر لاستقباله، وبالفعل قام بالدوران فوق أورلي ونظرا لأنه كان يطير على ارتفاعات منخفضة فقد استهلك الوقود الاحتياطي بشكل اسرع، وطلب الطيار من سلطات مطار أورلي منحه أولوية هبوط، وهذا اجراء سليم وقانوني ولا يعني انه واجه كارثة، وبالفعل منح أولوية هبوط ونزل بكمية وقود سليمةونفى النادي أن يكون الطيار قد ألقي القبض عليه أو احتجز أو سحبت رخصته.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تدرس مصر حاليا خطة مواجهة سعي اسرائيل لانشاء مفاعل نووي جديد في صحراء النقب قرب الحدود المصرية، وكانت السلطات المصرية قد تلقت معلومات مؤكدة عن عزم اسرائيل انشاء مفاعل نووي جديد، وأعلنت سرائيل ذلك الى العمل على تحديث الصحراء وتقادم مفاعل ديمونة النووي الذي أنشئ منذ زمن طويل. 

وأشارت مصادر بالقاهرة الى ان إسرائيل ليست بحاجة الى اسلحة نووية جديدة أو المزيد منها بعد ان انتجت نحو 20رأس نووي في مفاعل ديمونة، الا اذا كانت ترغب في البدء في استبدال هذا المفاعل، خاصة بعد التقارير التى اشارت الى حدوث تسرب اشعاعي منه وتهالك بعض معداته. 

وقالت مصادر مطلعة ان مصر ستطلب من الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية مباشرة اختصاصها واخضاع المفاعل الجديد لنظام التفتيش والرقابة الدولية حتى تنطبق عليه شروط الأمان النووي المتعارف عليها دوليا، وعدم استخدامه لاغراض غير التي أقيم من أجلها، وكذلك لضمان عدم حدوث تسرب اشعاعي يضر بالدول المحيطة والمنطقة كلها. 

كان وزير الخارجية السيد أحمد ماهر قد اعلن ان مصر تتابع بكل جدية النشاط الاسرائيلي بهذا الخصوص، وتتعامل معه باهتمام كبير. واوضح ان مصر لازالت عند موقفها الثابت وتبذل اقصى ما في وسعها لاخلاء منطقة الشرق الأوسط من اسلحة الدمار الشامل وفقا لمبادرة مصرية بهذا الخصوص. 

في الوقت نفسه تقدم عدد من نواب مجلس الشعب بطلبات إحاطة الى رئيس الوزراء الدكتور عاطف عبيد محذرين من خطوة بناء اسرائيل لمفاعل نووي جديد بصحراء النقب قرب الحدود المصرية، وبتكلفة تزيد عن ملياري دولار. ودعا النواب الى عقد اجتماع مشترك للجنتي الشؤون العربية والخارجية بالمجلس لبحث موقف الحكومة المصرية من المحاولات الاسرائيلية للتخلص من مخلفات المفاعل النووي في الصحراء المصرية التي تقع بالقرب من موقع المفاعل. 
وطالب النواب وزير الخارجية بسرعة التحرك الدبلوماسي لابعاد هذا الخطر عن الأراضي المصرية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح الكاشف محمد الكاشف نائب شمال سيناء ووكيل لجنة الشؤون العربية بمجلس الشعب، بأنه اتفق مع شيوخ بدو سيناء على اقامة محاكمات عرفية لأي بدوي يثبت تورطه في عمليات تهريب أجانب الى داخل الأراضي الاسرائيلية عبر الحدود مع مصر. 

وقال الكاشف: 'هناك بدو يعيشون قرب الحدود يقومون بمثل هذه الاعمال، لكنهم قليلون جدا ولا يمثلون المجتمع البدوي'، واشار الى ان لدى البدو معرفة جيدة بمسالك وممرات المنطقة، وتنحصر مهمتهم في توصيل الاجانب عبر اسلاك الحدود الشائكة الى اسرائيل مقابل نحو 5 آلاف دولار للفرد، بينما يتولى الاتصال مع الجانب الاسرائيلي اشخاص آخرون من خارج سيناء. 

واضاف: 'ان المحاكمات العرفية التي تم الاتفاق عليها ستتم في وجود سلطات الأمن، الا انه لم يذكر العقوبة التى تنتظر من يثبت تورطه في هذه العمليات'.

وكان ثبوت تورط بدو من سيناء في تهريب أجانب من مصر الى اسرائيل، قد أحدث ضيقا لدى بدو سيناء وقام زعماؤهم باقامة محاكمات بدوية عرفية لكل من جاء اسمه في هذا النوع من القضايا، وكانت التحقيقات في قضية تنظرها محكمة العريش يوم الثلاثاء المقبل قد أكدت تورط ثلاثة من بدو سيناء في عمليات تهريب 15 سائحا صينيا الى الأراضي الاسرائيلية عبر الحدود مع مصر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا أمس برئاسة المستشار ماهر البحيري النائب الأول لرئيس المحكمة بدستورية قانون الخلع بمصر وثبت للمحكمة أن مشروع القانون عرض علي مجلس الشوري ووافق عليه بعد مناقشته في دور الانعقاد الحادي والعشرين بتاريخ 25 و26 ديسمبر1998. كما رفضت المحكمة في جلستها امس الطعن المقدم في احدى مواد القانون مؤكدة تطابقها مع الدستور. 

وكان رجل طلقته زوجته بموجب قانون الخلع الذي بدأ العمل به في مارس عام 2000 قدم طعنا في هذه المادة واعتبرها مخالفة للشريعة الاسلامية. 

ويسمح قانون الخلع للمرأة بالحصول على الطلاق اذا تخلت عن حقوقها المادية وردت حقها في المهر والصداق، كما يمهل المحاكم مدة اقصاها ثلاثة اشهر لمحاولة المصالحة بين الزوجين مرتين اذا كان لديهما اولاد، ومرة واحدة اذا كانا من دون اولاد، قبل الموافقة على الطلاق.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أحال رئيس مجلس الشعب المصرى دكتور أحمد فتحي سرور أمس طلب احاطة عاجلا قدمه النائب المستقل عبد المنعم العليمي الى لجنة العلاقات الخارجية حول ملف تلويث اسرائيل مياه شواطئ مدينة رفح المصرية الحدودية بمياه الصرف الصحي للمستوطنات الاسرائيلية. 

واتهم النائب اسرائيل بتعمد تلويث الشواطئ المصرية على حدود رفح منذ أكثر من عام، بالقاء مخلفات المستوطنات ومياه الصرف الصحي في شاطئ مدينة رفح المصرية، حتى تحولت مياه البحر الزرقاء الى اللون الأسود، وانتشار البعوض والذباب والروائح الكريهة المزعجة في المدينة ،مما اضطر العديد من المواطنين لهجرة محل اقامتهم. 

وكانت تحاليل المعامل المركزية في وزارة الصحة المصرية التي أجريت لعينات من مياه شواطئ مدينة رفح على الحدود مع قطاع غزة التي لا تبعد أكثر من 300 متر عن المستوطنات الاسرائيلية قد أكدت تلوث المياه بالصرف الصحي للمستوطنات الاسرائيلية

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب أمس بطلان عضوية النائب المستقل الدكتور جمال حشمت نائب دمنهور استجابة لتقارير محكمة النقض كما وافقت علي رفع الحصانة عن نائب بورسعيد عبدالوهاب قوطة بناء علي طلبه. 

و قد اصدرت اللجنة قرار بطلان عضوية د. جمال حشمت بموافقة 23 نائبا تنفيذا لما توصلت إليه اللجنة الفرعية برئاسة د. امال عثمان وكيل المجلس عن اعادة فرز بطاقات التصويت ومراجعة نماذج الانتخابات نظرا لوقوع خطأ مادي في رصد الأصوات وثبوت حصول مرشح حزب الوفد خيري قلج علي أصوات تزيد علي أصوات المرشح الآخر حسن سالم الذي خاض انتخابات الاعادة بدلا منه. 

من ناحية اخرى تقدم عبدالوهاب قوطة بمذكرة لرئيس المجلس الذى أحالها للجنة التشريعية متضمنة طلب الاستجابة لطلب النيابة العامة رفع الحصانة عنه حرصا منه علي استقامة الأداء بالمجلس ولايمانه بسلامة موقفه وعدالة القضاء . و يعد قرار رفع الحصانة أول قرار من توابع قضية بنك مصر اكستريور والمتهم فيها عبدالله طايل رئيس اللجنة الاقتصادية بمجلس الشعب و رئيس مجلس إدارة بنك مصر اكستريور.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عين الصيرة‏.‏ وتبلغ مساحة الموقع‏25‏ فدانا‏,‏ ويتكلف إنشاء المتحف‏200‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ بتمويل من صندوق إنقاذ آثار النوبة‏,‏ ويستوعب‏50‏ ألف قطعة أثرية من مختلف العصور التاريخية‏.‏

و حجر الأساس عبارة عن قمة هرمية من الفضة قامت السيدة سوزان مبارك بوضعها علي ماكيت المتحف ليكتمل التصميم النهائي بشكل الماكيت. 

و قد استمعت السيدة سوزان مبارك إلي شرح علي الماكيت واللوحات الخاصة بتصميم متحف الحضارة من د. الغزالي كسيبة استشاري المشروع الذى قال ان خصائص تصميم المتحف تحقق التكامل بين المشروع والبيئة المحيطة به وذلك بالحفاظ علي مساحات المسطحات الخضراء المتصلة داخل وخارج المتحف مع تأكيده للمدخل الرئيسي ويحدد بوضوح مسطحات الممرات التي تصل بين اقسام المتحف الخارجية ومسطحات العرض المتحفي الداخلية. 

كما اهتم التصميم بتوضيح مسارات المشاه والمركبات التي تأتي من الطرق المحيطة بالموقع وكذلك توضيح مسارات المشاة ويقدم حلولا مناسبة لدخول الجمهور والمجموعات السياحية والمدرسية في تناسق دون ان يحدث بينهم تداخلات وعلي المستوي الفكري فقد تأثر تشكيل المبني بالقيم الجمالية لعمارة الحضارات العظيمة التي شكلت تاريخ مصر والمعروضة داخل المتحف وقد تم تحقيق ذلك بعدة مستويات. 

و أوضح د. الغزالي كسيبه ان طبيعة وأهداف متاحف الحضارة تختلف عن متاحف الاثار حيث ان المتاحف الاثرية تختص بفترة زمنية محددة لا تربطها اي علاقة بالفترة السابقة او اللاحقة لها حيث يكون الهدف غالبا هو عرض واظهار القيمة الفنية للقطع الاثرية المعروضة مثل المتحف المصري و المتحف اليوناني الروماني . 

و أوضح ان الهدف من اقامة المتحف ابراز طبيعة وعظمة انجازات الحضارة المصرية عبر التاريخ مع عرضها في الاطار الطبيعي والتاريخي اللائق وتقديم وعرض تلك الحضارة لكل من المواطن المصري والزائر الاجنبي وتوعية المواطن المصري بأصوله الحضارية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عقدت مكتبة الإسكندرية أمس اتفاقية تعاون بينها وبين المكتبة الأوكرانية ينص الاتفاق علي تبادل الخبرات والبدء في برامج بحثية مشتركة في مجالات التراث والمخطوطات والمكتبات وطبع الكتب وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والاعلام وتبادل المتخصصين في مجال المكتبات. ووقع الاتفاق د‏.‏ اسماعيل سراج الدين مدير مكتبة الاسكندرية‏ والبرفيسور إلكس أنشينكو مدير المكتبة الوطنية الأوكرانية عن الجانبين‏.‏

ومن ناحية اخرى و في إطار افتتاح معرض الطبعة الفنية مصر إيطاليا عقدت المكتبة ندوتين موسعتين إحداهما عن التراث والرؤية المعاصرة و الاخرى عن الطبعة الفنية وما بعد الحداثة. 

تحدث فى الندوة الاولى كل من د‏.‏ مصطفي الرزا د‏.‏ مريم عبد العليم‏,‏ الفنانة الايطالية سيليفيا كوبيني أستاذة الفن بجامعة أوربينو‏.‏ و تحدث فى الندوة الثانية الفنان سعيد هداية .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بدأت امس فى لندن اعمال مؤتمر المعارضة العراقية الذي نظمته سبعة فصائل تتلقى الدعم المالي والسياسي من الولايات المتحدة، و ذلك بحضور ممثلين عن معظم الدول الكبرى، عدا روسيا، والاتحاد الاوروبي ودول اخرى وبغياب التمثيل العربي غيابا كاد يكون كاملا لولا وجود احد اعضاء مجلس الامة الكويتي واحد الدبلوماسيين الكويتيين. 

ويشارك في المؤتمر الذي عقد في فندق (هيلتون متروبوليتان) اكثر من 320 مندوبا من مجموع 350 دعوا اليه، وهم يضمون ممثلين عن الفصائل السبعة وشخصيات مستقلة. 

ويبحث المؤتمر على مدى يومين وضع تصور لعراق ديمقراطي برلماني تعددي فيدرالي بعد ازالة نظام صدام حسين بمساعدة الولايات المتحدة. 

وتمثلت الولايات المتحدة في المؤتمر بوفد رأسه زلماي خليل زاد الذى عين مؤخرا سفيرا فوق العادة للولايات المتحدة لدى ( العراقيون الاحرار) التسمية الامريكية للفصائل السبعة التي اقرت واشنطن مدها بالدعم المالي والسياسي والعسكري لمساعدتها على العمل ضد نظام الرئيس صدام حسين. 

وكان ابرز الحضور الزعيمان الكرديان مسعود بارزاني وجلال طالباني . 

من ناحية اخرى تظاهر عدد من العراقيين المنتمين لتيارات مختلفة أمام المبنى, الذي يحتضن أعمال مؤتمر المعارضة العراقية في لندن, متهمين المعارضة بتغييب شريحة من الشعب العراقي بينما قاطعت تنظيمات عراقية أعمال المؤتمر. 

وأعلنت الجبهة الوطنية الإسلامية العراقية المعارضة أنها قررت الامتناع عن المشاركة في المؤتمر بسبب ما وصفته بغياب إرادة الجميع في اتخاذ القرارات وغياب آلية حصر الأهداف الحقيقية له. 

كما أعلن فصيل عراقي معارض يطلق على نفسه اسم التحالف الملكي الديمقراطي مقاطعته لمؤتمر لندن. وأعرب الدكتور نبيل الجنابي الناطق باسم التحالف الملكي الديمقراطي العراقي المعارض عن عدم رضاه عن تشكيلة الهيئة التأسيسية لمؤتمر المعارضة المنعقد في لندن.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اجتمع جراهام هاو نائب العضو المنتدب لمجموعة اورانج للاتصالات مع مجلس الادارة شركة موبينيل برئاسة نجيب ساويرس وقام بتفقد مركز خدمة العملاء. 

وقام هاو خلال الاجتماع بمناقشة مجلس الادارة في الاحتياجات التكنولوجية التي يتطلبها طرح خدمة الرسائل السريعة المصورة 'المالتي ميديا' لعملائها من خلال الاستفادة بخبرات شركة اورانج في هذا المجال لادخالها للخدمة في عام 2003 القادم.و ايضا تمت مناقشة التقنيات الجديدة للخدمات المتطورة في صناعة الاتصالات المحمولة وكيفية تقديمها لعملاء موبينيل ومد الشركة بحلول تكنولوجية من شركة اورانج لتقديم تلك الخدمات. 

يشار الى ان جراهام هاو يعتبر احد المديرين المؤسسين لمجموعة اورانج حيث التحق بها عام 1992 ويتولي منذ ذلك الحين مسئولية تحديد التوجه الاستراتيجي لـ'اورانج' وتنمية اعمالها كما يقوم بالاشراف علي تطوير وتوسعة اعمال المجموعة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أصيب أمس جندي مصري من قوات الأمن المتمركزة عند خط الحدود الدولية مع إسرائيل بطلقتين في الساق برصاص قناص إسرائيلي، وصرح مصدر مسؤول بقوله إن الرصاص أطلق على الجندي 'محمد أحمد طلبة' من على أحد أبراج المراقبة الإسرائيلية. 

وأضاف المسؤول ان 'الجندي أصيب بطلق ناري في الركبة وبآخر في القدم'، وأضاف أن الجندي المصري يبلغ من العمر 22عام ويرقد حاليا في مستشفى رفح بعد ان تم استخراج الطلقتين ووصف حالته بأنها مستقرة. 

وتابع المصدر ان الجندي المصري أصيب عندما أطلق القناص الإسرائيلي النار على الفلسطيني 'خليل بركات رشوان' البالغ من العمر 15 عام والذي كان يحاول التسلل إلى غزة عبر الأسلاك الشائكة التي تفصل بين مصر والقطاع بعد أن فشل فيما يبدو في العبور عن طريق منفذ رفح الحدودي. وتمكنت السلطات المصرية من القبض على رشوان بعد تراجعه إلى الجانب المصري فور إطلاق النار عليه. 

يشار ان السلطات المصرية ضبطت منذ بدء الانتفاضة الفلسطينية قبل نحو عامين، عددا من الفلسطينيين أثناء محاولتهم التسلل الى الجانب الفلسطيني.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قضت محكمة النقض أمس برئاسة المستشار محمود البنا باعادة محاكمة وزير المالية السابق الدكتور محيي الدين الغريب المتهم الأول في قضية الرشوة المسماة ( الجمارك الكبرى)، و5 من 9 متهمين في القضية، وألغت الحكم الصادر ضدهم من محكمة أمن الدولة العليا في منتصف العام الحالي. 

ومن المقرر ان يتم الافراج عن الوزير خلال الساعات المقبلة، وشمل قرار الغاء الحكم في القضية كلا من الدكتور محيي الدين الغريب و الصادر بشانه حكم بالسجن 8 سنوات للوزير الغريب عن ثلاث اتهامات وجهتها لهم النيابة وعلي طه رئيس مصلحة الجمارك الصادر بشانه حكم بالسجن 11 سنة وأمينة عفيفي مديرة مكتب رئيس مصلحة الجمارك والصادر بشأنها حكما من محكمة أمن الدولة بالسجن 3 سنوات وعلى محمد سليمان موظف بمصلحة الجمارك وحكم عليه بالسجن 5 سنوات، ورجل الاعمال مستورد الرخام سيد محمد العربي الصادر بشأنه حكما بالسجن 3 سنوات، وأحمد عمر السيد مدير البحوث بمصلحة الجمارك الصادر بشأنه حكما بالحبس لمدة سنة. 

وكانت نيابة الأموال العامة العليا قد نسبت للمتهمين العام الماضي اتهامات الاضرار العمد بالمال العام والتربح من اعمال الوظيفة وتسهيل الاستيلاء على أموال مصلحة الجمارك من خلال قيام الوزير باعطاء اعفاءات جمركية لبعض رجال الاعمال بالمخالفة للوائح والاجراءات المعمول بها الى جانب قيامه بمنح اعفاءات جمركية بدون وجه حق لشركة رجل الاعمال متعدد الجنسيات عادل طالب اغا المحبوس حاليا على ذمة عدة قضايا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يفتتح الرئيس حسني مبارك خلال ساعات كوبري أسوان المعلق علي النيل و الذي يعد أول كوبري معلق يقام علي نهر النيل‏,‏ وثاني كوبري معلق يفتتحه الرئيس مبارك بعد كوبري مبارك للسلام علي قناة السويس‏.‏

و الكوبري تم تصميمه علي شكل مراكب الشمس عند قدماء المصريين ليتواكب مع حضارة مصر القديمة. و يفتح الكوبري آفاقا جديدة للتنمية بأسوان ليصل الامتداد العمراني لمسافة 12 كم شمال المدينة ويربط أسوان الحالية بالمدينة الجديدة غرب النيل علي مساحة 1800 فدان وتستوعب 100 ألف نسمة حتي عام 2007 وتتكلف مرحلتها الأولي 200 مليون جنيه. 

كما ان الكوبري يخفف الضغط المروري علي خزان أسوان القديم ويعد معبرا للمنتجات الزراعية بمشروع توشكي وشرق العوينات والرخام والجرانيت والثروات المعدنية بأسوان إلي باقي دول العالم لارتباطه بميناء برنيس بالبحر الاحمر بعد الانتهاء من رصف طريق أسوان برنيس نهاية العام القادم. و الفتحات الملاحية للكوبري تسمح بمرور الوحدات الملاحية والفنادق العائمة إذ يبلغ عرض الفتحة 250 مترا. يبلغ طول الكوبري كيلومترا وعرضه 24.5 متر ويضم 4 حارات مرورية. 

ومن ناحية اخرى يقوم الرئيس بعد ساعات قليلة ايضا بافتتاح جزيرة كلابشة المطلة علي السد العالي والتي تضم معبدا من اكبر معابد اقليم النوبة‏,‏ وهو معبد كلابشة‏,‏ و ذلك بعد ترميمها وتطويرها لتضاف كلابشة إلي المقومات السياحية لمدينة أسوان .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وقع الإختيار على النجم البرازيلي رونالدو مهاجم المنتخب وفريق ريال مدريد الاسباني لكرة القدم كأفضل لاعب في اوروبا لعام 2002 واحرز الكرة الذهبية التي تمنحها سنويا مجلة 'فرانس فوتبول' الفرنسية المتخصصة في كرة القدم. 

وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الثانية التي يحرز فيها رونالدو الكرة الذهبية بعد ان احرزها عام 1997 عندما كان لاعبا في برشلونة الاسباني. 

وكان رونالدو قد انضم مؤخرا الى ريال مدريد قادما من انترناسيونالي الايطالي بعد ان توج هدافا لكأس العالم 2002 في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان برصيد ثمانية أهداف واحرز اللقب العالمي مع منتخب بلاده. 

ونال رونالدو 171 نقطة ليتقدم بذلك على مواطنه وزميله في ريال مدريد المدافع روبرتو كارلوس الذى حاز 145 نقطة، كما تقدم على حارس مرمى المانيا وفريق بايرن ميونيخ اوليفر كان الذى حاز 114 نقطة، والنجم الفرنسي صانع العاب ريال مدريد زين الدين زيدان الذى حاز 78 نقطة، ولاعب الوسط الالماني مايكل بالاك الذي انتقل قبل انطلاق الموسم الحالي من باير ليفركوزن الى بايرن ميونيخ. 

ويذكر ان الانجليزي السير ستانلي ماتيوس هو اول لاعب فى العالم يحصل على جائزة الكرة الذهبية عام 1956.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في مباراة ودية جمعت بين المنتخبين الشقيقين تمكن منتخب مصر القومي من الحاق الهزيمة بنظيرة الإماراتي في المهرجان الذى اقيم أمس على ملعب الوصل بمناسبة اعتزال نجم الإمارات زهير بخيت، سجل المنتخب المصري هدفين مقابل هدف واحد للمنتخب الإماراتي. 

وسجل احمد بلال هدف الفوز لمنتخب مصر بضربة رأس قوية من كرة عرضية قاتلة من سيد عبدالحفيظ قبيل ان يطلق الحكم الدولي الكويتي سعيد كميل صافرة نهاية مهرجان اعتزال زهير بخيت. 

وكان الشوط الأول قد انتهى بتقدم منتخب مصر بهدف واحد سجله سيد عبدالحفيظ في الدقيقة السابعة من بداية المباراة، وفي الدقيقة نفسها من الشوط الثاني أحرز عبدالله علي هدف التعادل للمنتخب الإماراتي من ضربة حرة مباشرة أخترقت شباك عصام الحضري. 

وبين شوطي المباراة نزل زهير بخيت الى ارض الملعب على اصوات الموسيقى، ثم توشح بعلم الإمارات وسجد لله على ارض الملعب في بداية لحظة الوداع، ثم صافح زهير بخيت مودعيه من لاعبي المنتخبين ثم حيا جماهيره وصعد إلى المقصورة الرئيسية لمصافحة كبار المسؤولين ومن بينهم اللواء الدهشوري حرب رئيس اتحاد الكرة المصري.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تحت قيادة محمود الجوهري المدير الفني الأسبق لمنتخب مصر، تعادل منتخب الأردن مع نظيرة الفلسطيني بهدف واحد لكل منهما أمس الاثنين في المباراة التى جمعت بينهما في ختام الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الاولى ضمن كأس العرب الثامنة لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها الكويت حتى 30 ديسمبر الجاري. 

سجل زياد الكرد هدف فلسطين في الدقيقة الخامسة من بداية المباراة، بينما تعادل حاتم عقل للأردن فى الدقيقة الحادية عشر. 

فوجئ الأردنيون بهدف فلسطيني مبكر بعد خمس دقائق فقط من بداية المباراة، لكن المنتخب الأبيض نظم صفوفه بسرعة وقاموا بعمل هجوم ضاغط اثمر عن هدف التعادل في الدقيقة الحادية عشر. 

وجاءت المباراة في مجملها متوسطة المستوى، ولم يشهد اي من المرميين خطورة تذكر بخلاف اللعبتين اللتان اثمرتا عن الهدفين. وفي الدقيقة 57 من المباراة سجل الفلسطيني محمد السويركي هدفا آخر لكنه الغي بسبب التسلل. 

وكانت الكويت التى تستضيف الكأس قد تعادلت أيضا مع المغرب وبالنتيجة نفسها في افتتاح البطولة ضمن المجموعة الأولى التي تضم ايضا السودان، الأردن وفلسطين. ومن المقرر ان تلعب غدا الاربعاء السعودية حاملة اللقب مع البحرين وسوريا مع اليمن في الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تعقد هيئة المكتب التنفيذي لمنظمة الاقطار العربية المصدرة للبترول (الاوابك) إجتماعا يومي 19و20 ديسمبر الجاري بالقاهرة بحضور أمين عام المنظمة عبد العزيز العبدالله التركي يتناول الاجتماع اعداد مشروع موازنة الأمانة العامة للمنظمة لعام 2003، والهيئة القضائية، والإطلاع على تقارير نشاط المنظمة في تطوير بنك المعلومات، ومتابعة ما يتعلق بموضوع البيئة فضلا عن اعداد برنامج الندوات واللقاءات أو المشاركة فيها والدراسات للعام المقبل 2003 . 

وقال التركي ان هذا الاجتماع سيعقبه الاجتماع الثامن والستون لمجلس وزراء المنظمة برئاسة وزير النفط والثروة المعدنية بدولة الجزائر رئيسة هذه الدورة يوم 21 ديسمبر الحالي والذي سيركز على إعتماد نشاط المشروعات المنبثقة عن الاوابك وإحاطة الوزراء العشرة الأعضاء بالمنظمة نتائج الاجتماع الحادي والثلاثين للمسئولين عن هذه المشروعات العربية المشتركة مثل ابيكورب وأسرى مشيرا إلى أن هذا الاجتماع الوزاري يكتسب أهميته في ظل التطورات الدولية الراهنة، وانعكاساتها على الاقتصاد العالمي، واقتصادات الاقطار الأعضاء في المنظمة مما يتطلب جهدا دوليا لمعالجتها وتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار والسلام. 

وأشار أمين عام الأوابك إلى أن هذا الاجتماع الذي تستضيفه القاهرة يأتي عقب قرار منظمة الأوابك بشأن تخفيض سقف الإنتاج بـ 1.5 مليون برميل يوميا عن الإنتاج السابق وتشديد التزام الدول الأعضاء فيها بحصص الإنتاج تفاديا إنهيار أسعاره مؤكدا أن تأثير تلك التطورات في الطلب على النفط ستكون جيدة خاصة أنه تدارك أسعار النفط من التدهور .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حذر الرئيس حسني مبارك أمس من مغبة شن أي عمل عسكري في منطقة الشرق الأوسط‏,‏ وقال إن النهضة التي تسعي المنطقة لتحقيقها قد لا تحقق أهدافها علي النحو المرجو إذا توقفت حركة السياحة الدولية نتيجة عدوان عسكري علي العراق‏,‏ أو نتيجة مغامرات عسكرية غير محسوبة في الشرق الأوسط‏,‏ أو نتيجة انتشار أعمال العنف والإرهاب‏ جاء ذلك في كلمة الرئيس حسني مبارك التي ألقاها في المؤتمر الشعبي بأسوان‏,‏.‏ وكان الرئيس قد افتتح أمس في أسوان أول كوبري معلق علي نهر النيل. 

كما جدد امس الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك دعوته للعراق للامتثال لقرارات الأمم المتحدة، وخاصة القرار 1441 وعدم وضع عراقيل أمام المفتشين الدوليين. 

ووصف مبارك القضية العراقية بأنها مشكلة المشاكل، وأشار الى انه عندما وقع الغزو العراقي للكويت، وقبل وقوع هذا الغزو نصحنا الاخوة بالعراق كثيراً، ولأكثر من 32 مرة من خلال وسائل خاصة أو رسائل شفوية، وكل رسائلنا كانت مخلصة ولصالح الشعب العراقي في المنطقة، ولكنهم لم يسمعوا لوجهة نظرنا. 

واشار مبارك الى ان مصر قامت خلال الفترة الأخيرة بجهود كبيرة، وما زالت تبذل جهودها حتى الآن لدى الولايات المتحدة ودول أوروبا لتفادي ضرب العراق. 

ونبه الرئيس الى ان العراق ما زالت أمامه فرصة أخيرة لمنع العمل العسكري بالسماح للمفتشين بالقيام بعملهم دون أية عراقيل وتسهيل مهامهم. 

و طالب مبارك المسؤولين العراقيين بوقف التصريحات الرنانة. وقال ( انها جابت لهم الكافية). 

وعن رسالة الاعتذار العراقية الأخيرة للكويت قال ' انها تضمنت شتائم ضد الكويت. واشار الى ان العراق يحتاج حالياً لمصالحة الناس معه وليس شتمهم، فما جاء برسالة الاعتذار إنما هو اثارة الشعب على حكامه'.

وحول جهود مصر لمساندة القضية الفلسطينية قال 'تتابع مصر كافة الجهود الممكنة مع الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا واسرائيل، وبعض هذه الاتصالات قد تكون غير معلنة، من أجل التوصل الى حل لهذه القضية'. وأوضح الرئيس ان مصر تقوم حاليا باتصالات مع حزبي الليكود والعمل باسرائيل ومع دول أوروبا حول القضية الفلسطينية التي تعد قضية معقدة وان الاتصال مع الجانب الاسرائيلي إنما هو لصالح القضية الفلسطينية أساسا والسلام والمنطقة . 

وأوضح ان مصر تسعى حاليا لتوحيد الصف الفلسطيني والفصائل الفلسطينية وهناك جهود خارقة تبذل حاليا مع العديد من الفصائل الفلسطينية ونحن نتصل بهم ونتحدث معهم من أجل مصلحة القضية الفلسطينية والاتفاق على موقف موحد. و حول تناقض مواقف الادارة الامريكية بالنسبة لمصر، واتهام اجهزة الاعلام الامريكية لمصر بالتقاعس بالنسبة لعملية السلام، وانه لا توجد حرية صحافة فيها، قال ' ان حرية الصحافة في مصر لا مثيل لها في أي منطقة مثلما هي لدينا، ونحن هنا في مصر لانستطيع غلق صحيفة دون حكم قضائي'.

وحول المبادرة المصرية الليبية بالنسبة للسودان قال ' السودان دولة شقيقة ولها وضع خاص بالنسبة لمصر ومصر تنصح وتساعد الاخوة في السودان، والمبادرة المصرية الليبية أكدت على ذلك، وبالنسبة لاتفاق ماشاكوس الأخير فإن وجهة نظر الحكومة السودانية انه للحفاظ على وحدة السودان '.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تسلمت سلطات الامن بمطار القاهرة أمس 8 مصريين وفلسطيني، قامت السلطات الامريكية بترحيلهم على متن طائرة خاصة اقلتهم الى مصر في حراسة 5 من رجال الأمن الامريكيين. ولدى وصولهم بدأت أجهزة الأمن المصرية تحقيقات موسعة معهم بينما جرى اخذ الفلسطيني الى معبر رفح من اجل ترحيله. 

و كان المصريين الثمانية والفلسطيني قضوا أكثر من عام في سجن بالولايات المتحدة، حيث ألقت السلطات الامريكية القبض عليهم في اطار الحملات الامنية الامريكية هناك بعد احداث 11سبتمبر 2001.لكن السلطات الامريكية لم توجه اية اتهامات الى المصريين الثمانية والفلسطيني سوى مخالفتهم لشروط الاقامة و ذلك رغم انهم دخلوا الى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بتأشيرات سليمة، الا انهم تجاوزا فترة الاقامة المحددة في تلك التأشيرات.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن وزير القوى العاملة أحمد العماوي أمام مجلس الشعب أمس أنه اصدر قرارا وزاريا، يمنع دخول خدم المنازل الأجانب للعمل في مصر الا في أضيق الحدود، وفي حالات بعض السفراء الأجانب أو بعض الأجانب الذين يقيمون في البلاد. 

واضاف خلال مناقشات المجلس لمشروع قانون العمل الموحد ان نصوص قانون العمل الجديد تحول دون دخول الأجانب بتأشيرة سياحة ثم يعملون في مصر، لان دخول البلاد بقصد العمل يستلزم الحصول على تصريح مسبق. 

و حول الوضع بالنسبة لسماح نقابة المحامين لمحام اجنبي والترخيص له بالترافع في قضية معينة أو مشاركته في التحكيم أو استدعاء طبيب اجنبي لاجراء عملية تستلزم السرعة قال العماوي ' ليست هناك اعاقة لذلك، هذه حالات خاصة'.

وطالب العماوي بعدم المغالاة في رسوم استخراج تصاريح العمل للأجانب في حالة استخدامهم وعملهم في مصر، لان هناك في بعض الحالات يكون الاتفاق على المعاملة بالمثل، وهناك نحن نراعي المصريين الذين يعملون في الخارج. كما اعرب عن رفضه لإطالة المدة الزمنية لاستخراج تصريح العمل للاجنبي بسبب الاحتياطيات الأمنية، ورفض ايضا اقتراح بعض النواب بان تكون مدة السماح 30 يوما.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تفتتح السيدة سوزان مبارك صباح اليوم الدورة التاسعة عشرة لمعرض القاهرة الدولي لكتب الأطفال و يشترك فى معرض العام الحالى 200 ناشر من 22 دولة عربية وأجنبية بـ 13 ألف عنوان من أحدث اصدارات كتب الأطفال. 

و تقام علي هامش المعرض الذي يستمر اسبوعين سلسلة ندوات بعنوان ( كاتب وكتاب) لمناقشة الكتب الصادرة عن مكتبة الأسرة وهيئة الكتاب مع المؤلف والأطفال. 

و تتضمن فعاليات المعرض أيضا مناقشة كتب مسرح الطفل في الوطن العربي لحمدي الجابري ومهرجان الحيوانات لنزيه جرجس وسلسلة الأدب العالمي للأطفال باشراف عبدالتواب يوسف ومذكرات طفل لمحسن عماد الدين وأحدث اصدارات يعقوب الشاروني. 

و يضم المعرض جناحاً تكنولوجياً ينظمه مركز المعلومات بمجلس الوزراء وينظم عددا من المسابقات حول التوعية بامكانيات الانترنت مع تقديم 50 جائزة يومية للأطفال. و من بين الجوائز المقدمة للأطفال المشاركين في المسابقات اليومية دورات تدريبية واسطوانات تحتوي علي مواد تثقيفية وأثرية ودينية. كما يتضمن المعرض دورات تدريبية مجانية بعنوان 'تيجي نلعب انترنت' بالاضافة إلي جناح للأطفال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بهدف دعم قدراتهم وامكانياتهم وذلك طوال أيام المعرض الذي يستمر حتي نهاية الشهر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشفت صحيفة 'تاجستسايتونج' الألمانية أمس الأول تفاصيل تنشر للمرة الأولى عن تقرير الأسلحة الذي قدمته بغداد للأمم المتحدة وتضمن أسماء 207 شركات بينها 80 شركة المانية و24 شركة أمريكية و10 شركات فرنسية وأخرى بريطانية وصينية وروسية وسويسرية وسويدية وتشيكية وبرازيلية وأرجنتينية ومصرية. 

وقالت الصحيفة ان هذه الشركات متعددة الجنسيات ساهمت في دعم أو تصدير التكنولوجيا التي مكنت العراق من بناء ترسانة أسلحته الكيميائية والبيولوجية والنووية، وأضافت الصحيفة إن الصادرات الألمانية من هذه الأسلحة تأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد الشركات الأمريكية التي احتلت المركز الأول في تصدير الأسلحة لنظام الرئيس صدام حسين. 

وطبقا للتقرير الذي ذكرته الصحيفة فإن هذه الشركات باعت للعراق منذ عام 1975، مصانع كاملة ووحدات ومواد أساسية وساهمت في نقل التكنولوجيا اللازمة لتطوير أسلحة دمار شامل محرمة دوليا. 

وقالت 'تاجستسايتونج' أن العراق كان يدفع 'بسخاء' لهذه الشركات أو لرجال الأعمال الذين كانوا يدعمونه للحصول على صادرات الأسلحة أو الخبرات اللازمة, وأن قيام الشركات ورجال الأعمال بهذه الأنشطة من التعاون الألماني العراقي استمر في بعض الحالات حتى عام 2000، ومن بين ما زودت به الشركات الألمانية العراق مصانع للإلكترونات الدقيقة يمكن لبعضها أن يستخدم في أغراض حربية. 

وذكرت الصحيفة نقلا عن تقرير الأسلحة الذي يقع فيما يزيد عن 12 الف صفحة وحصلت الحكومة الألمانية على نسخة منه, أن الشركات الأمريكية دعمت العراق بين عامي 1980 و1991 في إنتاج أسلحة بيولوجية وكذلك في تقديم ما يساعد على إنتاج أسلحة ذرية. 

وأكدت الصحيفة في نهاية تقريرها انها حصلت على النسخة الأصلية الكاملة من التقرير العراقي من مصدر خاص في جنيف, وأضافت أنه ليس من المعلوم ما إذا كان حلفاء الولايات المتحدة سيتمكنون من الاطلاع على كامل تفاصيل التقرير العراقي, مشيرة إلى أن السلطات الأمريكية استطاعت أن تضع يدها على التقرير الأصلي عند نقله بطائرة من قبرص إلى نيويورك, وظل في حوزتها على مدى 24 ساعة قبل أن يسلم للأمم المتحدة. 

وشككت 'تاجستسايتونج' في إمكانية أن يحصل أعضاء مجلس الأمن على النسخة الأصلية التي أعدها العراق حول أسلحته. 

يشار الى ان قائمة الشركات التى تعاونت مع العراق طبقا لما ذكرته الصحيفة يتضمن عدة شركات عالمية مثل: سيمنز الألمانية، وهيوليت باكارد, أنترناشيونال كومبيوتر سيستمز الأمريكيتين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكر مسئولو فرق الاطفاء وشهود عيان ان حريقا ضخماً شب صباح امس الثلاثاء في مصنع للكيماويات ملاصق لمصفاة بترول بميناء حيفا شمال اسرائيل، الا ان قوات الإطفاء أكدت عدم وقوع خسائر في الارواح، بينما اصيب شخصين على ما يبدو بحالات اختناق على أثر استنشاقهم للغاز. وابلغ شيمون روما رئيس هيئة الاطفاء راديو اسرائيل بأن فرق الانقاذ سيطرت على الحريق وعزلته وانه لا خوف من امتداده الى مصفاة البترول. 

وأضاف روما أن إطفاء الحريق قد يستغرق بضع ساعات، وقال حاييم بونيمونسكي المتحدث الرسمي بإسم شرطة حيفا ان الحريق حدث في مبنى يحتوى على معمل كيميائي غير سام في مصنع حيفا للكيماويات وانه لا توجد مخاطر رغم الدخان الاسود الذي غطى المنطقة بأكملها. 

وقالت وسائل الاعلام الاسرائيلية ان الحريق نجم فيما يبدو عن خطأ فني، وصرح جيرشون زالديرمان قائد قوات الاطفاء في منطقة حيفا لراديو اسرائيل ان فرق الاطفاء هرعت الى الموقع بعد تلقيها تقرير عن وقوع انفجار. 

وكانت المعلومات الأولية قد أشارت الى وقوع إنفجار في مصنع الكيماويات في حيفا، لكن الشرطة الاسرائيلية قالت انه لا يوجد دليل على وقوع انفجار وانها تحقق في سبب اندلاع الحريق. 

وقال عمال الطوارئ لراديو اسرائيل انه لم ترد اي تقارير فورية عن وقوع خسائر في الارواح لكن عربات الاسعاف تقف على اهبة الاستعداد، وقال راديو اسرائيل انه لا يوجد دليل ان الحريق وقع نتيجة هجوم فلسطيني بل وقع عرضاً بسبب خلل فني. 

وقال أحد شهود العيان ان سحابة ضخمة من الدخان الأسود أرتفعت فوق فوق ميناء حيفا، وان شدة الرياح وقتها دفعت بالسحب في اتجاه البحر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ندد رئيس جنوب افريقيا الأسبق نيلسون مانديلا أمس الثلاثاء بازدراء الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الخطير للتعددية في حكم العالم وبعجرفتها التي تجلت في موقفها من التقرير العراقي حول اسلحة الدمار الشامل على حد قوله. 

وقال مانديلا في الخطاب الذي القاه أمام المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي الذي عقد في مدينة 'ستيلنبوش': 'لقد شاهدنا في الاونة الاخيرة عودة التحرك الاحادي الجانب في الشئون العالمية، ان الولايات المتحدة مع بريطانيا اثبتتا ميلا خطيرا للازدراء بمباديء حسن الادارة المتعددة الاطراف، لقد شعرنا بقلق بالغ لما أبدته الولايات المتحدة من استخفاف بمجلس الامن والامم المتحدة' مشيراً الى انه استقبل بارتياح قرار ربط تحرك محتمل ضد العراق بقرار دولي. وقال ان الانطباع السائد في العالم هو ان الولايات المتحدة، مازالت مصممة على تنفيذ عمل عسكري ضد العراق. 

واضاف مانديلا الذي يبلغ من العمر 84 عام: 'نأمل في ان نكون على خطأ وان يتم تجنب العمل العسكري الاحادي الجانب وان تحترم سلطة مجلس الامن الدولي'. ورأى ان الطريقة التي انتزعت بها الولايات المتحدة الاعلان العراقي حول اسلحة الدمار الشامل يمكن وصفها بالوقحة وتشكل سببا اضافيا للقلق'. 

من جهة آخرى وفي اطار المعارضة العالمية التى يتزعمها زعماء سياسيين ورجال دين ضد الهجوم العسكري الأمريكي الوشيك ضد العراق أدان الفاتيكان مبدأ شن حرب وقائية معتبرا انها ستكون 'حربا عدوانية' على حد إعلان الاسقف ريناتو مارتينو رئيس المجلس الباباوي من اجل العدالة والسلام الذي صرح بقوله: 'ان الحرب الوقائية حرب عدوانية ولا تندرج في اطار مفهوم الحرب العادلة'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في بيان أصدره البيت الأبيض امس أمر الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش الجيش بالبدء في نشر نظام الدرع الصاروخي في البلاد، ووعد بأن يبذل قصارى جهده لحماية الأمريكيين من أضرار فتاكة خاصة بأسلحة الدمار الشامل. وقال بوش إن الهدف هو حماية مواطنينا مما قد يكون أضخم خطر على الإطلاق، ألا وهو الضرر المفجع الذي قد ينجم عن دول معادية أو جماعات مسلحة بأسلحة دمار شامل وبوسائل إطلاقها. 

وأضاف بوش فى التقرير أنه رغم تواضع هذه الإمكانات فإنها ستسهم في تعزيز الأمن الأمريكي وقال إن البدء في البرنامج الدفاعي التقليدي ضد الصواريخ يأتي من خلال نشر إمكانات دفاعية صاروخية لحماية الولايات المتحدة وأيضا أصدقائنا وحلفائنا. 

وقال مسؤولون عسكريون طلبوا عدم نشر أسمائهم إن الخطة تشمل نشر عشر وحدات من الصواريخ الاعتراضية التي تطلق من الأرض بمنطقة فورت جريلي بألاسكا، بحلول العام 2004 وعشر وحدات مماثلة بحلول العام 2005 أو 2006.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح وزير الدفاع الأمريكي دونالد رمسفيلد مؤتمر صحفي عقده في واشنطن مساء أمس إن قيام القيادة العراقية بمنع أي من العلماء العراقيين من مغادرة العراق سيشكل خرقا لقرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1441, حيث إن القرار يسمح لمفتشي الأمم المتحدة بإخراج علماء من العراق مع عائلاتهم لاستجوابهم حول برامج التسلح العراقية دون الخوف مما قد يتعرضون له إن أفشوا أسرارا عسكرية عراقية. 

و اكد رمسفيلد على أن أفضل المعلومات التي حصل عليها المفتشون في السابق كانت من منشقين, ومن أشخاص كانوا على اتصال مباشر بما كان يجري. ونفى أن يكون واثقا من تحقيق انتصار سهل على الجيش العراقي في حال حصول حرب. 

ويشار الى ان رئيس لجنة المراقبة والتحقق والتفتيش (أنموفيك) هانس بليكس طلب رسميا الأسبوع الماضي من المستشار الرئاسي العراقي عامر السعدي لائحة كاملة بالعلماء العراقيين, وتريد واشنطن بأن يتم استجواب هؤلاء العلماء خارج العراق لكي يتمكنوا من الكلام بحرية. لكن بليكس قال يرفض أن تقوم الأمم المتحدة بخطف علماء لاستجوابهم في الخارج.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلنت شركة سامسونج للالكترونيات أمس أنها باعت 4 ملايين جهاز تلفون محمول خلال عام 2002 بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط واحتلت المرتبة الثانية في سوق الهواتف المتحركة بحصة سوقية تقدر بنحو 35% بالمنطقة وحصة عالمية تقدر بنحو 9.1%. وقالت الشركة ان حصتها في سوق الإمارات بلغت 16% وانها تخطط لمضاعفة حصتها في المنطقة خلال العام المقبل وزيادة مبيعاتها إلى 5 ملايين جهاز نقال. 

من جهة اخرى أطلقت سامسونج إليكترونيكس هاتفها المتحرك الجديد إس جي إتش تي 500 الخاص بالسيدات لتضفي من خلاله لمسات أنثوية على عالم الهواتف المتحركة. 

وكشفت الشركة أيضاً عن 3 هواتف أخرى صدفية الشكل مزودة بشاشات عرض ملونة أكبر حجماً من الشاشات المعروفة، هي إس جي إتش-تي200 وإس جي إتش-تي400 وإس جي إتش-إيه 500. ومن شأن التشكيلة الجديدة أن تعزز المكانة البارزة التي تتمتع بها سامسونج في سوق الهواتف المتحركة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، كما ستفتح أمام مستخدمي الهواتف المتحركة آفاقاً جديدة لم يستكشفوها من قبل.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قفز سعر الذهب في بداية التعاملات الأوروبية اليوم, متجاوزا مستوى 341 دولارا للأوقية (الأونصة) ليسجل أعلى مستوياته منذ خمس سنوات ونصف السنة. وشهد الذهب إقبالا على شرائه كملاذ آمن للاستثمارات, بفعل المخاوف من نشوب حرب العراق والتوترات بين واشنطن وكوريا الشمالية وضعف الدولار وارتفاع أسعار النفط بسبب اضطرابات فنزويلا . 

يأتي هذا الارتفاع وهو الأعلى منذ يونيو 1997, رغم الأداء القوي للأسهم الأميركية في وول ستريت الليلة الماضية. وكان الذهب ارتفع في وقت سابق اليوم في المعاملات الآسيوية إلى 345.75 دولارا للأوقية, مسجلا أعلى مستوى منذ مايو عام 1997 .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

شهدت العاصمة الاردنية عمان اليوم التوقيع على اتفاقية تبادل وتصدير الطاقة الكهربائية بين الشركة المصرية لنقل الكهرباء وشركة الكهرباء الوطنية الأردنية وذلك بحضور وزير الكهرباء والطاقة المصرى الدكتور حسن يونس ونظيره الأردني المهندس محمد البطاينة. 

وقد وقع الاتفاقية عن الجانب المصرى المهندس سمير عزب رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة المصرية لنقل الكهرباء وعن الجانب الأردني الدكتور أحمد حياصات رئيس شركة الكهرباء الوطنية الأردنية . 

وقد صرح الدكتور سمير عزب عقب مراسم التوقيع بأن الاتفاقية تهدف إلى توفير متطلبات الجانب الأردني لتغطية احتياجاته من الطاقة الكهربائية وفى الحدود المتاحة من الشبكة المصرية وذلك خلال عام 2003. وأشار إلى أن العقد تتضمن تحديدا لهذه الاحتياجات وأسعار وشروط التبادل الكهربائي وذلك في إطار تفعيل مشروع الربط الكهربائي بين البلدين

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلنت شركة مكدونالدز كورب اكبر شركة لمطاعم الوجبات السريعة في العالم انها ستتعرض في الربع الاخير من العام بأول خسارة مالية على الإطلاق فيما تبذل جهودا مضنية لإعادة هيكلة أعمالها في الولايات المتحدة وتقليص توسعاتها في بعض الاسواق الاجنبية

واوضحت الشركة انه اضافة الى مصاريف إعادة هيكلة قدرها نحو 390 مليون دولار فإنها تتوقع ان تمنى بخسارة تترواح بين خمسة سنتات وستة سنتات عن السهم الواحد.. 

وذكرت الشركة انه قبل خصم تلك البنود فانها ستحقق مكاسب تتراوح بين 25 سنتا و26 سنتا للسهم الواحد بما يقل عن توقعات المحللين بما في ذلك الاستفادة من فروق اسعار الصرف الاجنبية بما يعادل سنت او سنتين للسهم

وقال محللون ان الامر الاكثر اهمية يتمثل في تراجع المبيعات المقارنة في الربع الاخير مع هبوط مبيعات فروع الشركة التي افتتحت في امريكا منذ سنة على الاقل بنسبة 1.3 في المائة خلال الشهرين المنتهيين في 30 نوفمبر تشرين الثاني وبنسبة 1.5 في المائة خلال اول 11 شهرا من العام الحالي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

احتلت البنوك السعودية المراكز السبعة الأولى بين أكبر عشرين بنكا عربيا. ولم تتغير مراكز البنوك العربية الكبيرة عن العام السابق باستثناء 'البنك الأهلي التجاري' السعودي الذي استعاد مكانته كأكبر بنك عربي من حيث رأس المال، إذ بلغ رأسماله 2.275 مليار دولار، وبلغت أرباحه قبل الضرائب 605 ملايين دولار، يليه البنك السعودي الأمريكي بنحو 2.243 مليار دولار وبأرباح تقدر بحوالي 601 مليون دولار، ثم مؤسسة الراجحي المصرفية بأرباح تصل إلى 412 مليون دولار. 

كما حققت البنوك السعودية أعلى نسبة من العائد إلى متوسط رأس المال، حيث بلغت 18.8% مقارنة بـ 18.3% عام 2000. وقال تقرير صادر عن اتحاد المصارف العربية أن خلق كيانات مصرفية عملاقة في المنطقة العربية يتطلب التركيز على الاندماجات بين البنوك العربية، حتى تتمكن من زيادة رأسمالها بالقدر الكافي لتطوير أدائها وخدماتها وبالتالي مواجهة المنافسة العالمية سواء في الداخل أو الخارج. 

وقال الدكتور عبدالله الباتل رئيس جمعية الاقتصاد السعودية والخبير المالي إن تطوير الأداء المصرفي لايمكن أن يتحقق إلا من خلال وجود استراتيجية عربية واضحة يستهدف رفع الأداء المصرفي ليبلغ المستويات العالمية

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قررت اللجنة المنظمة لكأس العالم 2006 التي تستضيفها المانيا والتابعة للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) خلال اجتماعها الذي عقد في مدريد، ان يكون يوم 5 ديسمبر 2003 موعدا لسحب قرعة التصفيات و28 فبراير 2004 موعدا لبدء المنافسات. 

واوضحت اللجنة التي يرأسها السويدي لينارت يوهانسون رئيس الاتحاد الاوروبي ونائب رئيس الفيفا ان التصفيات ستبدأ في 28 فبراير على ان تنتهي بين 6 و20 نوفمبر 2005، وان قرعة النهائيات ستجري في ديسمبر 2005 في مدينة لايبزيج الالمانية. 

كما حددت اللجنة المدن التي ستحتضن ملاعبها النهائيات وهي برلين ودورتموند وفرانكفورت وجيلسنكيرشن وهامبورج وهانوفر كايزرسلاوترن وكولون ولايبزيج وميونيخ ونورمبرج وشتوتجارت. 

وقررت اللجنة للمرة الأولي فى تاريخ كأس العالم منح اوقيانوسيا بطاقة مباشرة الى نهائيات مونديال 2006، وكانت تصفيات أوقيانوسيا (استراليا) تتم داخليا ثم يلعب المتأهل منها مباراة فاصلة مع منتخبات اسيوية او اميركية جنوبية يتأهل الفائز فيها مباشرة الى المونديال. 

كما اصبح رصيد اسيا 4 مقاعد ونصف، ونال اتحاد الكونكاكاف نصف مقعد اضافي بينما خسرت اميركا الجنوبية نصف مقعد، وكذلك اوروبا، وبقيت مقاعد افريقيا كما هي 5 مقاعد. واكد رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم القطري محمد بن همام بأن حصول قارته على 4.5 مقعد في مونديال 2006 يعتبر انجازا لها، مشيرا الى ان الكرة الآن اصبحت في ملعب الاتحادات القارية لكي تثبت احقيتها من خلال النتائج على ارض الملعب.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكد نجم منتخب البرازيل ونادي ريال مدريد الأسباني رونالدو أن فوزه بلقب افضل لاعب في اوربا لعام 2002 كان حلم تحقق بالنسبة له إلا أنه أكد في الوقت ذاته أن زميله في المنتخب البرازيلي وفي فريق ريال مدريد الإسباني روبرتو كارلوس يستحق لقب مماثل. 

وكانت مجلة فرانس فوتبول الفرنسية المتخصصة في كرة القدم قد اختارت رونالدو كأفضل لاعب في أوروبا لهذا العام ومنحته جائزة الكرة الذهبية التي تنظمها المجلة للمرة الثانية في تاريخه إذ سبق له الفوز باللقب عام 1997. 

وقال رونالدو: 'الفوز بجائزة الكرة الذهبية له مذاق خاص عندي، .. لم أعلم خلال الأعوام الثلاثة الماضية نتيجة ما أمر به. أعتقد البعض أنني انتهيت ولن أسجل أي أهداف ثانية'. 

يذكر ان رونالدو مرشح ايضا للفوز بلقب أفضل لاعب في العالم للعام الحالي، وفاز رونالدو باللقب الأوربي متقدما على زميله ومواطنه روبرتو كارلوس، وجاء حارس المرمى الألماني أوليفر كان في المركز الثالث يليه الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان في المركز الرابع ثم الألماني مايكل بالاك في المركز الخامس. 

جدير بالذكر ايضا ان رونالدو لعب 17 مباراة فقط العام الحالي مع ناديه بالمقارنة مع كارلوس الذي لعب 46 مباراة. وقال رونالدو: 'أعتقد أن روبرتو كارلوس يستحق الجائزة مثلي، لقد مر بموسم رائع، وفاز بكل شيء تقريبا من البطولة الأوروبية للأندية الأبطال إلى كأس العالم وبطولة كأس العالم للأندية مع ريال مدريد وهو لاعب بارز'، وأضاف أن الألمانيين أوليفر كان، وبالاك يستحقان اللقب أيضا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يواجه فريق ريال مدريد الاسباني اليوم بأسبانيا مجموعة من افضل لاعبي كرة القدم في العالم في مباراة ودية في ختام احتفالات الفريق الاسباني بمرور مائه على تأسيسه، تجري المباراة على ستاد سانتياجو بيرنابو الذي يسع 75 الف متفرج. 

يمثل ريال مدريد اليوم نفس التشكيلة الفائزة بلقب أحسن اندية العالم واوروبا وهو: البرتغالي لويس فيجو والفرنسي زين الدين زيدان والبرازيليان روبرتو كارلوس ورونالدو اضافة الى نجم اسبانيا راؤول جونزاليس، بينما لن يشارك مع الفريق المحترفون في انجلترا او فرنسا. 

ويضم منتخب نجوم العالم نجوما بارزين مثل البرازيلي ريفالدو والالماني مايكل بالاك والايطاليين اليساندرو ديل بييرو وباولو مالديني وسيتولى البرازيلي لويز فيليب سكولاري تدريب الفريق. 

ومن المقرر ان تجري عقب المباراة مهرجانات صاخبة حيث تطلق الالعاب النارية وينشد مغني الاوبرا الأسباني بلاسيدو دومينجو اغنية جديدة خاصة بريال مدريد ليختتم الفريق الاسباني عاما رائعا بالنسبة له فقد بدأه باحتفالات بحصوله على جائزة افضل فريق خلال القرن الحالي والتي اعلنها الفيفا خلال الحفل السنوي لتوزيع الجوائز العام الماضي. 

وفاز ريال مدريد خلال العام الحالي بالبطولة الاوروبية للاندية ابطال الدوري للمرة التاسعة في تاريخه، كما فاز بكأس السوبر الاوروبي لاول مرة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح اللواء محمد التوني رئيس الاتحاد المصري للكرة الخماسية ان مجلس إدارة الاتحاد تقدم بطلب رسمي لتنظيم بطولة العالم 2004 في القاهرة وذلك خلال استضافته لاجتماعات الاتحاد الدولي للعبة وجمعيته العمومية في الفترة من 6 الى 16 ديسمبر الجاري. 

وأكد اللواء محمد التوني ان مصر لديها كافة مقومات التنظيم، وأضاف أن طلب مصر حظي باهتمام بالغ من الدكتور علي الدين هلال وزير الشباب الذي حضر الاجتماعات الأخيرة رغم منافسة العديد من الدول لمصر ، وأوضح أن قرار اسناد البطولة لأي دولة سيصدر خلال اجتماعات الاتحاد الدولي القادمة في البرتغال. 

وأشار رئيس الاتحاد المصري للكرة الخماسية أن فوز مصر بثقة الاتحاد الدولي واسناد اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية إليها جاء تكريما للمجهود الكبير الذي بذله جميع القائمين علي اللعبة في مصر في احتلال مكانة طيبة علي المستوي الدولي وكذلك تنظيم بطولة مصر الدولية بمشاركة عدد هائل من الدول الكبري في اللعبة تحت سفح الأهرام وهي المرة الأولى في تاريخ اللعبة التى تقام فيها مباريات خارج الصالات المغلقة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

إصابة 6 في سقوط قشرة أسمنتية من سقف مسجد عمر مكرم في القاهرة
القاهرة - من محمد الغبيري: سقطت قشرة اسمنتية فجأة من سقف المسجد فأحدثت ذعرا شديدا وأصابت 6 بينما خرج رواد المسجد من صلاة الظهر الى الخارج, 
كان مسجد عمر مكرم الشهير في ميدان التحرير (وسط القاهرة) أمس واثناء صلاة الظهر على موعد مع حادثة غريبة,, حيث سقطت قشرة اسمنتية تحمل زخارف بمساحة 7 أمتار من سقف المسجد بينما كانت الصلاة في الركعة الثالثة.
المصلون هرعوا الى خارج المسجد في الوقت الذي أدت فيه القشرة التي سقطت الى اصابة 6 أشخاص، اصاباتهم عادية، الا شخصا واحدا اصابته ببعض الارتجاج, على الفور تحركت السلطات المعنية ونقلت أصحاب الاصابات الى مستشفى المنيرة العام القريب من المسجد وثبت ان الاصابات عادية وسيخرج أصحابها خلال ساعات.
المعاينات الهندسية، أثبتت ان ما حدث لم يكن جزءا من سقف المسجد وانما من القشرة الاسمنتية وان حالة المسجد بخير وسيخضع لمعاينات واسعة خلال الأيام المقبلة.
المصابون في الحادث هم سمير محمدين (43 عاما) موظف في البنك الوطني القريب من المسجد، عادل إمام موظف بالطرق، سعيد عبدالعظيم (52 عاما)، فخري موسى (فلاح) محمد عثمان (صباغ)، وعلي محمد, يذكر ان مسجد عمر مكرم به أشهر دار مناسبات (أماكن للعزاء) في القاهرة، اضافة الى كونه من المساجد الكبرى الموجودة في مكان حيوي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح المهندس سامح فهمي وزير البترول انه بحث مع السيد جارنوتسون وزير الدولة الكندي لشئون الشرق الاوسط وشرق أوروبا والوفد المرافق له زيادة ودعم مجالات التعاون المشترك بين مصر وكندا في مجال البترول والغاز الطبيعي حيث تعمل في مصر أربع شركات كندية في مجال البحث عن البترول والغاز . ‏

وأشار وزير البترول الي انه بحث مع الوزير الكندي خلال جلسة المباحثات المشتركة دعوة الشركات الكندية للاستثمار في مجال البحث عن البترول والغاز في المناطق الواعدة في جنوب الوادي في ظل تأسيس شركة جنوب الوادي القابضة للبترول التي سيبدأ نشاطها في بداية العام القادم مشيرا الي ان هناك فرصا جيدة للاستثمار في تلك المناطق بالاضافة الي تقديم حوافز جاذبة في الاتفاقيات البترولية للشركات التي ستعمل في جنوب الوادي كما أكد وزير البترول على وجود العديد من فرص الاستثمار في قطاع البترول المصري في مختلف المجالات من بحث واستكشاف وانتاج وتصنيع الغاز وتصديره والبتروكيماويات في ظل مناخ الاستثمار الجاذب في مصر لوجود المصداقية والاستقرار السياسي‏.‏ والسياسات الحكومية المشجعة للاستثمار بالاضافة الي وجود سوق محلية متنامية والقرب من الاسواق العالمية ووجود نظام بنكي متقدم وبنية اساسية قوية وكوادر بشرية مدربة علي مستوي عال‏.

‏ واوضح وزير البترول ان هناك فرصا للتعاون المشترك في مجال تكوين شركات حفر مشتركة بين الجانبين للبحث عن البترول والغاز بالاضافة الي تبادل الخبرات مع الكوادر البشرية وتصنيع معدات صناعة البترول والغاز‏.‏ وقد بحث الوزيران سبل جذب شركات الغاز الكندية الكبري التي تتمتع بخبرات متميزة في مجال صناعة الغاز الطبيعي للاستثمار في مصر في ظل تنامي هذه الصناعة وقد وجه الوزير الكندي الدعوة لوزير البترول لزيارة كندا للتعرف علي الانشطة البترولية والغازية هناك‏.‏

ومن جانبه أعرب الوزير الكندي عن رغبة بلاده في زيادة استمثاراتها في مجال البترول والغاز في مصر في ظل فرص الاستثمارالمتاحة العديدة والمتنوعة ذات الجدوي الاقتصادية الجيدة‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح المدير التنفيذي لمجموعة فودافون كريس جنت أنه سيستقيل من منصبه في أكبر مجموعة لاتصالات الهواتف المحمولة في أوروبا وهو ما سيفسح المجال أمام خليفته الأمريكي لتولي المنصب في يوليو من العام المقبل. 

وقاد جنت شركة فودافون في فترة شهدت عمليات تملك هائلة تضاعفت معها قيمة الشركة إلى عشرة أمثالها لتصبح من أكبر الشركات العالمية في مجال اتصالات الهواتف المحمولة. 

و اكد رئيس مجلس إدارة فودافون لورد ماكلورين في بيان إن جنت (54 عاما) سبق أن أعرب عن رغبته في الاستقالة وإنه لم يتعرض لأي ضغوط للتنحي. وقد أخذ الإعلان المستثمرين على حين غرة وتسبب في هبوط سهم فودافون إلى 109.25 بنسا قبل أن ينتعش إلى 111 بنسا بانخفاض قدره 1.8%. وقال أحد المتعاملين في الأسهم 'إنها صدمة'. وقال آخر 'جنت هو على الأرجح آخر المديرين التنفيذيين العظام في مجال الاتصالات ويبدو أنه يغادر منصبه بسمعة لا تشوبها شائبة بينما تنعم الشركة بوضع قوي'.

ومن المقرر أن يتنحى جنت عن منصبه في يوليو عام 2003 وسيخلفه أرون سارين (48 عاما) رئيس شركة إكسيل كيه كيه آر تليكوم ومقرها الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اوضح مجلس الوحدة الاقتصادية العربية خلال اجتماعه ان الوضع الاقتصادي العربي لا يزال ضعيفا وغير مطمئن لا سيما في اطار التهديدات الامنية التي تلقي بثقلها على المنطقة. 

وحذر عمرو موسى الامين العام للجامعة العربية عند افتتاح الدورة 76 لمجلس الوحدة الاقتصادية من خطورة الاوضاع السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية التي تمر بها المنطقة العربية من جراء التهديدات العديدة المحيطة بالمنطقة في اشارة الى الوضع في العراق والاراضي الفلسطينية. 

و قد دعا وزير الصناعة اليمني عبد الرحمن محمد علي عثمان الذي يرئس الدورة الى دعم نضال شعب فلسطين في مواجهة الهجمة الاسرائيلية الشرسة وتعزيز التعاون العربي لدعم شعب العراق والسودان وليبيا. 

و اكد امين عام مجلس الوحدة الاقتصادية العربية احمد الجويلي ان قيمة الناتج المحلي 712 مليار دولار لعام 2001 تمثل 2% فقط من الناتج العالمي . واضاف ان حصة التجارة العربية بلغت 400 مليار دولار، وهي بذلك تمثل 3% من التجارة العالمية. وقال ان الصادرات البترولية العربية ما زالت تمثل 70% من الصادرات العربية. 

ويضم مجلس الوحدة الاقتصادية عشر دول هي سوريا والاردن وليبيا ومصر والسلطة الفلسطينية والسودان واليمن وموريتانيا والصومال والعراق من اصل 22 عضوا في الجامعة العربية. و قد شارك في اعمال الدورة اربعة وزراء فقط يمثلون اليمن والعراق وموريتانيا والسودان.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وجه عدد كبير من اعضاء مجلس الشعب رفضهم اتجاه وزارة الاتصالات لزيادة تعريفة المكالمات التليفونية وفقا لدراسة اعدتها الوزارة بهذا الشأن. 

و اشار الاعضاء ان الدراسات الجديدة لوزارة الاتصالات والتي انتهت الي اقتراحات بالغاء رسوم تركيب التليفونات الثابتة في المنازل وغيرها مقابل زيادة الاشتراك الشهري في الخدمة تنطوي علي زيادة خدمات الاتصالات وزيادة ايرادات الشركة المصرية للاتصالات في الوقت الذي يشهد فيه العالم منافسة علي تخفيض اسعار هذه الخدمات في ظل نظام الحدود التجارية المفتوحة بين دول العالم طبقا لاتفاقيات حرية التجارة العالمية. 

و اوصى الأعضاء بعقد اجتماع عاجل للجنة النقل والمواصلات في مجلس الشعب بهدف تأكيد ثبات قيمة الاتصالات التليفونية وعدم زيادتها في المرحلة القادمة واستمرار العمل بنظام الاشتراك الشهري الحالي، والسعي الي تخفيض قيمة رسوم تركيب التليفونات الجديدة خاصة ان زيادة عدد المشتركين يحقق هدف زيادة الإيرادات.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يستعد مجلس الشعب المصري مناقشة مشروع قانون البنك المركزي والجهاز ‏ المصرفي الذى يجيز لغير المصريين تملك رؤوس ‏اموال البنوك دون التقيد بحد أقصى. ‏وأشارت أبواب وبنود المشروع الذي تدرسه الحكومة حاليا بهدف ادخال اصلاحات ‏ ‏جذرية على الجهاز المصرفي الى تحديد قواعد التملك لحصص في رؤوس أموال البنوك حيث ‏‏يجوز لغير المصريين تملك رؤوس اموال البنوك دون التقييد بأي حد اقصي ينص عليه في ‏‏أي قانون آخر. ‏

وأكد مشروع القانون على أن البنك المركزي يتبع رئيس ‏‏الجمهورية ورأسمال البنك يبلغ مليار جنيه مصري بالاضافة الى ان البنك المركزي ‏‏يعمل كمستشار ووكيل مالي عن الحكومة. ‏ويقضي المشروع في أحد أبوابه بتنظيم الجهاز المصرفي ويشمل انشاء وتسجيل البنوك ‏ العاملة في مصر مشيرا الى أنه ضمن قواعد التملك الحصص في رؤوس أموال البنوك أنه ‏ يجب على كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يملك ما يزيد على خمسة في المائة من رأس المال ‏‏المصدر لأي بنك ان يخطر البنك المركزي بذلك. ‏

وحظر المشروع أي شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري ان يملك أي نسبة من رأس المال ‏‏المصدر لأي بنك تؤدي الى السيطرة الفعلية عليه الا بعد الحصول على موافقة مجلس ‏‏ادارة البنك المركزي ويقع باطلا كل تصرف يخالف ذلك.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عزل الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين الجنرال جينادي قائد القوات الروسية في الشيشان من منصبه بسبب احتجاجه علنا على اقتراح من وزير الدفاع بنقله إلى سيبيريا. وكان الجنرال جينادي تروشيف قد تولى قيادة القوات الروسية شمالي القوقاز وهي المنطقة التي تشمل جمهورية الشيشان إثر بدء الاجتياح العسكري الروسي منذ أكثر من ثلاث سنوات. 

و قد انتقد تروشيف اقترح وزير الدفاع الروسي سيرجي إيفانوف بنقل الجنرال تروشيف لتولي قيادة القوات الروسية في سيبيريا على أن يحل محله قائد سيبيريا الجنرال فلاديمير بولديريف و ذلك عندما استقبله الرئيس بوتين في الكرملين لتقديم الشكر له على أداء قواته في الشيشان وأكد له بوتين أثناء اللقاء أنه اضطر لقبول هذا التبديل في قيادات القوات الروسية لتفادي وقوع أي خلاقات بين قادة الجيش والقيادة العليا ووزير الدفاع.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلنت بريطانيا ان مجموعة سفن تابعة لسلاح البحرية البريطانية تضم حاملة الطائرات 'ارك رويال' ستتوجه الى منطقة الخليج الشهر المقبل لاجراء مناورات، وأكد جيف هون وزير الدفاع البريطاني ان بلاده قد تشن هجوماً ضد العراق دون الرجوع الى مجلس العموم (البرلمان)، مضيفا ان على العراق ان يختار. 

وحول ما اذا كان نشر القطع البحرية البريطانية في منطقة الخليج يرتبط بشكل أو آخر باحتمال شن هجوم على العراق، قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع البريطانية ان بلاده 'تستعد لأي طارئ'، لكنه لم يذكر ما اذا كانت بريطانيا قد تلقت تهديدات من اي نوع. 

وتضم المجموعة التابعة للبحرية الملكية البريطانية بالاضافة الى 'ارك رويال' التي تزن 20 الف طن، الفرقاطتين 'ليفربول' و'مارلبورو' وسفينة الامداد النفطي 'اورانج ليف' التي تزن 40 الف طن، وسفينة الامداد البعيد 'فورت فيكتوريا' التى تزن 36500 طن، وغواصة نووية هجومية لم يفصح المتحدث عن إسمها. 
وقال المتحدث مبررا نقل هذه القطع الى منطقة الخليج أن ان 'مثل هذا الانتشار يتم كل ثلاث سنوات'.

وكان الانتشار الاخير الذي قامت به القوات البريطانية قد اطلق عليه اسم 'موجة المحيط' (اوشن ويف)، وقال المتحدث ان التدريب الرئيسي الذي ستشارك فيه القطع البحرية سيتم في ماليزيا بين مايو ويونيو القادمين، وأطلق على هذة المناورة اسم 'السمكة الطائرة' (فلاينج فيش). 

وأكد المتحدث بإسم وزارة الدفاع البريطانية ان قرار الحرب لم يتخذ بعد، وان الاستعدادات الجارية حاليا متعلقة بخطط النقل والامداد فقط. 

وعلى الصعيد نفسه صرح وزير الدفاع البريطاني ان فرق التفتيش التابعة للامم المتحدة هي الطريق الوحيد الذي يضمن ان الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين لم يعد يملك اسلحة دمار شامل. 

وتابع بقوله ان 'على العراق ان يختار، امامه فرصة ليقرر ما اذا كان قد اختار نزع السلاح'. وصرح بان اللجوء الى القوة يمكن ان يكون ضروريا اذا فشل طريق الامم المتحدة. الا انه رفض الكشف عن اي جدول زمني مقترح. 

وقال: ' من الضروري حشد الاستعدادات للتحرك العسكري اذا ثبت ان التحرك العسكري اصبح ضرورة'، وأضاف ان تحديد موعد الضربة العسكرية سيعتمد بالأساس على تطور الاحداث في الاسابيع والاشهر المقبلة. 

ومن جانبها قالت صحيفة 'اندبندنت' البريطانية ان اكثر من 40 الف جندي من اسلحة البر والجو والبحرية مدعومين بنحو مائة دبابة سيشكلون المساهمة البريطانية في الائتلاف ضد العراق الذي تتزعمه الولايات المتحدة والذي سيضم اكثر من 250 الف جندي. وسيكون هذا الائتلاف قادرا على التحرك في نهاية الشهر المقبل على أقصى تقدير.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت صحيفة لوس أنجلوس تايمز الأمريكية فى استطلاع للرأي نشرته أن 72% من الامريكيين غير مقتنعين بالحرب ضد العراق ورأى 75% من الأمريكيين أن على بوش أن يقدم المزيد من الأدلة قبل إعلان الحرب على العراق. 

إلا أن 58% منهم يعتقدون أنهم سيدعمون هجوما على العراق في حال أمر بوش بالقيام به, بينما يعارض 35% ذلك ولم يعط 7% رأيا. كما اعتبر 68% من الأمريكيين أن على الولايات المتحدة عدم إعلان الحرب, إلا بعد الحصول على دعم المجتمع الدولي. 

كما اعتبر 68% من الأمريكيين أن على الولايات المتحدة عدم إعلان الحرب, إلا بعد الحصول على دعم المجتمع الدولي. 

وأعرب غالبية الأمريكيين في الاستطلاع نفسه عن اقتناعهم بأن الحرب قادمة لا محالة, في حين اعتبر 27% أنه بالإمكان تجنب الحرب، ورأى 4% أنهم واثقون من أن الحرب لن تقع. 

أجري الاستطلاع بواسطة الهاتف, وشمل 1305 أشخاص بين الثاني عشر والخامس عشر من الشهر الحالي ويبلغ هامش الخطأ 3%.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أفادت مصادر أمريكية ان مئات من المسلمين لم يحدد عددهم على وجه الدقة بعد، تم احتجازهم من قبل مسؤولو الهجرة في جنوب ولاية كاليفورنيا، وقالت المصادر ان المحتجزين كانوا قد ذهبوا بأنفسهم لتسجيل أسمائهم بموجب قوانين الإقامة التي استحدثت في إطار حملة مكافحة الإرهاب الأمريكية. 

وقدرت جماعات إسلامية عدد المحتجزين بنحو 500 شخص في لوس أنجلوس والمناطق المحيطة بها بينما قدر العدد من جانب وكالات الأنباء بنحو الف شخص، بعد أن التزموا بقرار تسجيل أسمائهم قبل 16 ديسمبر، وقالت هيئة الهجرة والجنسية إنه تم التحفظ على المحتجزين بسبب انتهاكهم لقوانين الهجرة، أو بقاؤهم في البلاد بعد انتهاء تأشيراتهم، أو لكونهم مطلوبون في جرائم، أو لمخالفات أخرى لم تذكرها. 

يشار الى انه وفقا للقوانين الجديدة الخاصة بالهجرة والجنسية كان يجب على المهاجرين الذكور من إيران والعراق وليبيا والسودان وسوريا الذين لم يحصلوا على الجنسية أن يسجلوا بياناتهم حتى يوم الاثنين الماضي. 

ويعيش في ولاية كاليفورنيا نحو 600 ألف شخص من أصل إيراني منذ الثورة الإسلامية، يذكر ان معظم المحتجزين من أصل ايراني 
وقالت جمعيات و إن الرجال اعتقلوا في لوس أنجلوس ومقاطعة أورانج وسان دييجو.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وجهت الولايات المتحدة الاربعاء ضربة الى الاوروبيين بقولها انها تعارض الاعلان رسميا غداالجمعة عن 'خريطة الطريق' لتسوية بين الفلسطينيين والاسرائيليين خلال اجتماع اللجنة الرباعية حول الشرق الاوسط. و ذلك اثناء عقد المحادثات الوزارية امس بين الاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة فى واشنطن التى تناولت عددا من القضايا لاسيما ملفي العراق والشرق الأوسط. 

وشارك في اللقاء وزير الخارجية الأمريكي كولن باول ونظيره الدنماركي بييرستيج مولر الذي تتولى بلاده حاليا الرئاسة الدورية للاتحاد الأوروبي والمفوض الأوروبي للعلاقات الخارجية كريس باتن. 

و قد أعلن باول في المؤتمر الصحفي المشترك عقب المحادثات أن واشنطن ستواصل العمل للتوصل إلى صيغة نهائية لمقترحات السلام المعروفة باسم خريطة الطريق. وأوضح أن واشنطن ترى ضرورة إرجاء إعلان الصيغة النهائية لخريطة الطريق حتى بعد انتهاء الانتخابات الإسرائيلية، وفي هذه الفترة تسعى واشنطن للتوصل إلى أفضل صيغة. 

وأضاف أن الرئيس جورج بوش مازال يتمسك برؤيته بضرورة قيام دولتين جنبا إلى جنب فلسطينية وإسرائيلية. وأوضح أنه يمكن للتوصل إلى أفضل صيغة للجمع بين رؤية الرئيس بوش ومبادرة ولي العهد السعودي الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز. وأوضح الوزير الأمريكي أن اللجنة الرباعية ستجتمع يوم الجمعة المقبل لإجراء محادثات بشأن خريطة الطريق. 

وانتقد وزير الخارجية الدنماركي بير ستيف موللر الذي تتولى بلاده الرئاسة الدورية للاتحاد الاوروبي بشكل مبطن الموقف الامريكي رافضا فكرة الحاجة الى انتظار انتهاء الانتخابات في اسرائيل. 

وقال موللر 'من الواضح ان 'خريطة الطريق' موجودة وهذا ليس سرا' مشيرا الى ان الصحف تداولتها بشكل واسع ولم يبق سوى وضع اللمسات الاخيرة عليها. واضاف ان 'الاوروبيين يرون انه من الضروري ان يعرف الناخبون في اسرائيل موقف العالم من الوضع' مع الفلسطينيين مضيفا ان 'الناخب يجب ان يحصل على كل المعلومات للقيام بخياره'.

واشار موللر الى ان الوثيقة تطلب من الفلسطينيين وقف اعمال العنف والاعتداءات لكنها تطلب ايضا من اسرائيل وقف الاستيطان في الاراضي الفلسطينية. وقال 'اذا استمر الاستيطان فقد تصبح الدولة الفلسطينية اشبه ب'قطعة جبن سويسرية فيها ثقوب كثيرة''.

واتفق الاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة أيضا على ضرورة التزام كوريا الشمالية بوقف برنامج التسلح النووي واستئناف العمل باتفاق العام 1994. وقال وزير الخارجية الأمريكي أيضا إنه بحث مع المسؤولين الأوروبيين مسألة العلاقات التجارية بين الاتحاد الأوروبي وإيران، وهي العلاقات التي تحتج واشنطن على تطويرها. 

وجرى أيضا خلال هذا اللقاء نصف السنوي استعراض مسألة توسيع الاتحاد الأوروبي بعد قمة كوبنهاجن, وخصوصا وضع كل من تركيا وقبرص. ورحب كولن باول بقرار القمة بتوسيع عضوية الاتحاد بضم عشر دول من شرق وجنوب أوروبا، وأكد أن المحادثات ستستمر بين الجانبين بشأن مسألة انضمام تركيا التي تؤيد واشنطن تسريعها.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت مصادر إسرائيلية ان حاخام إسرائيلي لقي مصرعه صباح اليوم الجمعة في عملية فدائية فلسطينية على ما يبدو، وقالت المصادر ان الحاخام الإسرائيلي 'إسحاق عرامة' من سكان مستوطنة 'نيتسير حزاني' والبالغ من العمر 40 عاما قد لقي مصرعه متأثرا بطلقات نارية، وقالت وكالات أنباء انها تلقت اتصالا هاتفيا من مجهول يعلن مسؤولية حركة الجهاد الإسلامي عن العملية. 

وأفادت مصادر أمنية إسرائيلية أن مسلحين فلسطينيين نصبوا كمينا لسيارة المستوطن الإسرائيلي بينما كان مسافرا بها واطلقوا عليه النار مما أدى إلى إصابته بجروح خطيرة توفي متأثراً بها بعد أن فشلت قوات الإسعاف في إنقاذ حياته، واضافت المصادر ان الحاخام كان متوجها لقضاء عطة يوم السبت في بيت شقيقه الذي قتل في عملية إطلاق نار مشابهة قبل عامين. 

وعقب وقوع العملية صرح أفيجدور ليبرمان رئيس حزب 'هائيحود هليئومي' وعضو الكنيست، بقوله: 'طالبنا الجيش من قبل بأن يقوم بهدم المساكن الفلسطينية التي يطلق منها الفلسطينيون النار باتجاه أهداف إسرائيلية، ولكن محكمة العدل العليا منعت ذلك، وأنا أطالب بإصدار أوامر للجيش بهدم هذه المساكن فورًا'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشف 'يجال عمير' قاتل رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق إسحاق رابين عن تورط احد اعضاء الكنيست الإسرائيلي في عملية الإغتيال، وقال عمير انه حينما كان ببلدة 'بيت حجاي' قال إنه يجب اغتيال رابين، وان عضو الكنيست 'بيني إلون' من حزب 'موليديت' كان حاضرا وقتها وسمع ما قال. 

لكن عمير رفض الإجابة حول رد فعل إلون على هذا التصريح، لكنه اضاف ان إلون أخبره بوجوب 'أخذ الحذر من أفيشاي رفيف' عميل جهاز الشاباك (جهاز الأمن الداخلي). 

ومن جهته نفى رئيس حزب 'موليديت' هذه الأقوال نفيا قاطعا وقال إنها 'عارية تماما عن الصحة، لا أعلم ما يدور في ذهن القاتل. لقد قتل رئيس حكومة قبل سبع سنوات، والآن يحاول تشويه سمعتي وصورتي'. 

الا ان هذا النفي من جانب رئيس حزب موليديت لم يمنع تقدم عضو الكنيست من حزب 'ميرتس'، رومان برونفمان إلى المستشار القضائي بطلب التحقيق مع إلون بشبهة عدم منع عملية الاغتيال. 

كان عمير قد ادلى بهذه الأقوال خلال جلسة محاكمة عميل جهاز الأمن الداخلي (الشاباك) السابق، 'أفيشاي رفيف'، في محكمة الصلح بمدينة القدس المحتلة، ووصل عمير إلى الجلسة تحت حراسة مشددة وأدلى بشهادته بناء على طلب محامي الدفاع. 

وقال عمير انه اقدم على التخطيط لاغتيال رابين حينما طرأ تقدم في المحادثات التي أدت في النهاية إلى اتفاق أوسلو في بداية عام 1995، وانه قرر القيام وحده بعملية الإغتيال، وان 'أفيشاي رفيف' لم يعلم بذلك. 

وأضاف: 'تحدثت مع العديد من الأشخاص بشكل سري في الموضوع، لكن رفيف لم يكن واحدًا منهم، لقد أخذت حذري منه منذ البداية ولم أقل له أبدا أنني أنوي اغتيال رابين'.

واختتم عمير أقواله بأنه ليس هناك متهم غيريه، لكنه أضاف: 'لم أقتل أحدا. أنا أطلقت النار فقط، لكنني لم أقتل !!'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نشرت جريدة يدعوت احرونوت الإسرائيلية في عددها الصادر اليوم نتائج استطلاع للرأي جاء فيه ان الغالبية العظمى من الفلسطينيين يؤيدون استمرار العمليات الفدائية ضد إسرائيل، في حين يؤيد القلائل فقط وقف العنف. 

وقالت الصحيفة ان نحو 80% من الفلسطينيين الـ1.200 الذين شملهم الاستطلاع قالوا إنهم يعتقدون أن الانتفاضة يجب أن تستمر، بينما قال 17% منهم فقط إنهم يعارضون أعمال العنف، التي أدت الى مصرع 685 إسرائيليا و1997 فلسطينيا خلال الشهور الـ26 الأخيرة حسب ما أحصت الصحيفة. 

وأضافت الصحيفة العبرية ان نتائج الإستطلاع يشير الى الصحوة التي حدثت في المجتمع الفلسطيني بخصوص قادته، فقد صرح نحو 83% من المشاركين في الإستطلاع بأنهم يؤمنون بوجود فساد في السلطة الفلسطينية في حين قال 30% منهم إنهم لا يعتمدون على أي من قادتهم، وفي المقابل حظي الرئيس عرفات بتأييد 25% ممن شملهم الإستطلاع، وهو ما يعني انخفاضا طفيفـا مقارنة بالنسبة التي حصل عليها في الاستطلاع الذي أجري في سبتمبر الماضي حيث حظى حينها بنسبة 28%. 

وجاء الشيخ أحمد ياسين زعيم حركة المقاومة الإسلامية 'حماس'، في المكان الثاني حيث حصل على نسبة 11.5% من المشاركين. بينما حظى مروان البرغوزثي المعتقل في إسرائيل بالمكانة الثالثة فى قائمة الزعماء الأكثر شعبية بحصوله على 5% فقط. 

وقال ما يقرب من 56% من مجموع المشاركين، إنهم يتوقعون أن يتم انتخاب الرئيس عرفات مرة آخرى، إذا ما جرت انتخابات ديموقراطية. 

جدير بالذكر ان الإستطلاع نفذته شركة 'جي.ام.سي.سي' في الفترة من 8 الى 12 ديسمبر الجاري، مع إمكانية خطأ في العينات بنسبة 3%.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت صحفية (ملليت) التركية أن الزعيم التركي رجب أردوجان سيوفد رئيس الوزراء عبد الله غول في مهمة بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط تشمل السعودية وسوريا ومصر وربما إيران, بهدف كسب ما أسماه تفهم هذه الدول الكبرى للتحرك عسكريا ضد العراق إذا اضطرت واشنطن لذلك. 

و قال أردوجان زعيم حزب العدالة والتنمية الحاكم و الذي يتهيىء لرئاسة الحكومة التركية في وقت قريب ان بلاده ستدفع ثمنا كبيرا فى المستقبل فى حالة مشاركتها وحدها فى الحرب المرتقبة فى المنطقة. وتابع أردوجان أن تركيا اخذت صفعة كبيرة فى حرب الخليج مشددا على عدم ترك تركيا تحت هذه المسؤولية الكبيرة. 

وقال اردوجان 'نعتقد ان الولايات المتحدة تفكر بأن العمليات العسكرية ضد العراق أصبحت حتمية ولا أعلم ماذا ستكون نتيجة تقارير المفتشين الدوليين ونحن نتخذ من قرارات الامم المتحدة أساسا للموقف الذي سنتخذه بخصوص هذه المسألة'. وتابع الزعيم التركي أن' على أنقرة التفكير الف مرة قبل اتخاذ أية خطوة فى هذه المسالة حتى لا تقع فى نفس أخطاء حرب الخليج الثانية والتى مازالت تركيا تدفع ثمنها'. 

وتعتبر تركيا وهي عضو بحلف شمالي الأطلسي حليفا وثيقا للولايات المتحدة وأيضا لإسرائيل. ورغم معارضتها العلنية لشن حرب على العراق, إلا أنها ستقدم على الأرجح مساندة للولايات المتحدة في أي تحرك ضد بغداد. وستطلب واشنطن على الأرجح من تركيا استخدام قواعدها الجوية, والسماح بدخول القوات الأمريكية الخاصة للعراق انطلاقا من الأراضي التركية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح فلسطينيون إن الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين تبرع بمبلغ 280 ألف دولار لعائلات الشهداء الفلسطينيين. جاء ذلك أثناء مهرجان عقد بدعوة من حزب البعث الاشتراكي وجبهة التحرير العربية المواليين للعراق، لتكريم عائلات الفلسطينيين الذين قتلوا برصاص الجيش الإسرائيلي في قطاع غزة. 

ورفعت في المهرجان شعارات تدعو إلى استمرار المقاومة الفلسطينية المسلحة لتحرير الأراضي المحتلة، وتخلل المهرجان هتافات دعم وتأييد للرئيس العراقي. و قد توجه متحدث باسم عائلات الشهداء في المهرجان الذي حضره قرابة 1500 من الفلسطينيين بالشكر إلى الرئيس العراقي على تبرعه. 

وأكد مسؤول في جبهة التحرير العربية أن مكرمة الرئيس صدام حسين قدمت إلى عائلات 23 شهيدا واثنين من منفذي العمليات الفدائية. وأوضح أن قيمة المكرمة لعائلة الفدائي تبلغ 25 ألف دولار و10 آلاف دولار لعائلة الشهيد.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها فى الحياة الحزبية في مصر قرر خالد محي الدين رئيس حزب التجمع التنحي عن منصبه الذي ظل يشغله لنحو 23 عاما منذ قام بتأسيسه بنفسه.
ومن المنتظر ان يتم انتخاب رئيس جديد للحزب وامين عام و14من امناء المحافظات، فضلا عن 100 امين قسم ومركز، خلال المؤتمر العام الخامس القادم للحزب والذي سيعقد في يوليو القادم. 

وكان خالد محي الدين قد أصر بشدة على اقرار مادة جديدة في قانون الحزب تنص على عدم جواز استمرار اي قيادة في تولي مسؤولية عملها مدتين متتاليتين (8 سنوات). 

وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الأولى في تاريخ مصر السياسي التى يترك فيها رئيس حزب منصبه تطبيقا للائحته. 
وقال مصدر سياسي: 'اذا كان حزب التجمع قد فقد رئاسة محيي الدين، الا انه كسب مصداقية عميقة في الشارع السياسي المصري، وخصوصا بعد ان راهن الكثيرون على ان الحزب لن ينفذ ما جاء في لائحته، ولن يضحي بمؤسسه وسيقوم بتعديلها حتى يستمر محيي الدين رئيسا له'.

وقد قرر المؤتمر الطارىء للحزب تكريم خالد محيي الدين باختياره زعيما شرفيا للحزب مدى الحياة، بينما أكد محيي الدين انه لن يترك الحزب وسيستمر يؤدي دوره كعضو عادي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

دعت أحزاب المعارضة المصرية وعددا من اللجان الشعبية ومنظمات أهلية ونقابات مهنية وعمالية إلى تنظيم مظاهرة سلمية صباح غدا السبت أمام مقر السفارة القطرية بالقاهرة، إحتجاجا على العدوان الاميركي والصهيوني على الشعبين العراقي والفلسطيني، وعلى تعاظم الوجود العسكري الاميركي في قطر. 

وقال المنظمون للمظاهرة ان اختيارهم لمقر السفارة القطرية جاء باعتبارها مقرا للقيادة المركزية للحملة العسكرية الاميركية الوشيكة ضد العراق. 

وفي نداء وجهته الاحزاب والقوى السياسية في مصر وتم توزيعه على مقار الصحف والتجمعات الشعبية والندوات والمؤتمرات التي تشهدها القاهرة هذه الأيام، وجاء تحت عنوان 'لا للعدوان الاميركي على الشعب العراقي.. نداء للشعب المصري'، دعت هذه القوى الى التظاهر والاحتجاج بشكل سلمي من أجل منع مرور السفن الحربية الاميركية والبريطانية في قناة السويس الى منطقة الخليج، ومقاطعة جميع السلع الاميركية والبريطانية والإسرائيلية، وطرد السفير الإسرائيلي من القاهرة، وإنهاء كافة أشكال الوجود العسكري الاميركي في المنطقة العربية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نظم نحو 2000 شخص يمثلون مختلف التيارات السياسية في القاهرة مؤتمرا شعبيا حاشدا لإعلان رفضهم لأي عمل عسكري أمريكي محتمل ضد العراق. و قد شارك فى المؤتمر شخصيات عربية ودولية بارزة. 

وقد أعلن المشاركون في المؤتمر عن بدء حملة شعبية لرفض ما وصفوه العدوان الأمريكي على العراق. ووجهوا انتقادات حادة للسياسة الأمريكية تجاه العالم العربي، واتهموا أيضا واشنطن باللجوء إلى الحرب للسيطرة على النفط العراقي والهيمنة على المنطقة ، كما انتقادوا المواقف الرسمية العربية تجاه ما يجرى ووصفوها بالسلبية. 

ومن بين الذين حضروا المؤتمر النائب البريطاني جورج جالوي ومنسق الأمم المتحدة الأسبق للمساعدات الإنسانية للعراق والمنسق السابق لبرنامج النفط مقابل الغذاء دينيس هاليداي الذي استقال في العام 1998 احتجاجا على الآثار الإنسانية للعقوبات المفروضة على العراق و رامزي كلارك وزير العدل الأمريكي الأسبق وفي هذه الأثناء نظم طلاب الجامعة الأميركية بالقاهرة تظاهرة ضد الخطط الأمريكية لضرب العراق.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اصدر طلاب وأساتذة الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة أمس بيان عن استيائهم تجاه تصرفات الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وإسرائيل والانتهاكات التي تحدث حالياً وتقف الأمم المتحدة عاجزة عما يحدث من الدولتين بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط. 

و جاء البيان بعد ان عبر طلاب وأساتذة الجامعة الأمريكية بمسيرة سلمية عن استيائهم . و قام الطلاب والأساتذة بالمسيرة داخل جدران الجامعة وحملوا أعلام العراق والكويت و اكدوا أن ما يحدث سوف يؤدي إلي دمار شامل بالمنطقة وانتهاء الأسطورة الأمريكية وأن الجامعة سوف تقوم بحملة تضامن عارمة مع الفلسطينيين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قالت صحيفة 'لوس انجلوس تايمز' الاميركية في عددها الصادر أمس الاربعاء ان نجم التنس الاميركي بيت سامبراس البالغ من العمر 31 عام قرر تأجيل اعتزاله اللعبة موسما اخر، ونقلت الصحيفة عن سامبراس قوله: 'سأواصل اللعب وأرى كيف سيكون الامر فالمستوى يختلف من اسبوع لاخر ومستواي الان ليس مثلما كنت مصنفا في المركز الاول عالميا لكن هذا لا يعني اني لست قادرا على احراز البطولات الكبرى'.

يشار الى ان سامبراس لن يشارك في بطولة استراليا المفتوحة للتنس وهي أولى البطولات الاربع الكبرى والتى ستبدأ في 13 يناير المقبل، الا انه سيشارك في في بطولات الجران شيليم الثلاث الاخرى وهي رولان جاروس الفرنسية وويمبلدون الانجليزية وفلاشينج ميدوز الاميركية. 

وقال بول اناكوني مدرب سامبرس: 'اتخذ سامبراس قراره لانه يعلم بأنه قادر على احراز لقب في الجران شيليم وان بامكانه المحافظة على مستواه في القمة وبالطبع فان الدورات الكبرى من ضمن اولوياته'.

وكان موسم 2002 قد شهد أكثر من إخفاق لسامبراس حيث لم يتمكن من احراز اي دورة كبرى منذ فوزه ببطولة ويمبلدون عام 2000 قبل ان يحقق لقبه الرابع عشر في البطولات الكبرى بتتويجه بطلا لفلاشينج ميدوز الأمريكية في سبتمبر الماضي حيث انهى الموسم وهو يحتل المركز الثالث عشر في التصنيف العالمي. 

وكان سامبراس قد ابتعد عن الملاعب في اكتوبر الماضي ليبقى قريبا من زوجته الممثلة بريجيت ويلسون التي انجبت طفلا في نوفمبر اطلق عليه اسم كريستيان تشارلز. 

ويفتتح سامبراس موسمه القادم بدورة سان خوسيه التي تقام في فبراير المقبل. وكان سامبراس قد احرز لقب بطل فلاشينج ميدوز الاميركية على حساب اندريا اجاسي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تألق الفتى الذهبي أحمد حسن لاعب جينشلربيرليجي التركي، وحطم الأرقام القياسية في الدوري التركي. سجل وحده خمسة اهداف في مرمى جوزتيبي في المباراة التي اقيمت بين الفريقين وانتهت بفوز جينشلر بستة أهداف مقابل لا شئ ضمن مباريات دور الـ 16 لكأس تركيا. 

اصبح احمد حسن حديث جماهير الكرة التركية هذا الشهر بأهدافه التي قادت فريقه الى احتلال المركز الثالث في الدوري التركي إضافة الى الصعود الى الدور ربع النهائي من كأس تركيا, ووأصبح في حكم المؤكد حصول اللاعب على جائزة احسن لاعب في تركيا لشهر ديسمبر خاصة بعد ان اختارته الصحف التركية كأحسن مهاجم. 

جاءت أولى أهداف أحمد حسن في مباراة جينشلر وجوزتيبي في الدقيقة 42 عندما قابل كرة زميله اوميت داخل منطقة الجزاء مباشرة وأرسلها في الزاوية العليا اليمنى لمرمى جوزتيبى ليسجل الهدف الأول لفريقه، وبعد دقيقتين فقط من الهدف الأول سجل حسن الهدف الثاني من كرة يولا العرضية في الدقيق 44 من الشوط الأول. 

وبعد مرور دقيقة واحدة من بداية الشوط الثاني, راوغ يولا داخل منطقة جزاء جوزتيبي و أرسل كرة عرضية لأحمد حسن الذي لم يتوان عن ايداعها مرمى جوزتيبى مسجلاً هدفه الثالث. وفي الدقيقة 62 يسجل الهدف الرابع له من ضربة رأس قوية. 

وفي الدقيقة 80 يتسلم يولا الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء و يطلق صاروخاً يسكن شباك جوزتيبي مسجلا الهدف الخامس. وقبل انتهاء المباراة يلعب يولا عرضية لأحمد حسن الذي يختتم اهداف المباراة بهدف خامس له و سادس لفريقه في الدقيقة 82 .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أصبح المدير الفني لفريق الزمالك، البرازيلي كابرال مرشحا بقوة للتعاقد مع إحدى الفرق الخليجية بعد انتهاء عقده مع فريقه الحالي نهاية يونيو المقبل، وخاصة بعد فوزه مع الزمالك بكأس افريقيا للاندية الأبطال. ومن جهته رفض كابرال التعليق على هذه الأنباء التي يتم تداولها حاليا في السعودية وقرب تعاقده مع احد انديتها. 

وأكد كابرال أن عقده مازال ساريا مع الزمالك، لكنه لم يستبعد فرصة حصوله على عقد في إحدى دول الخليج التي تحب اللعب بالطريقة البرازيلية. وقالت مصادر آخرى إن كابرال مرشح لتدريب نادي تونسي شهير بالإضافة إلى أحد منتخبات الخليج. 

واضافت المصادر أن السمعة الطيبة التي يتمتع بها كابرال إضافة الى تحقيقه لنتائج إيجابية مع فريق الزمالك وآخرها حصوله على كأس أبطال أفريقيا بتغلبه على منافسه الرجاء البيضاوي دفع العديد من الأندية والمنتخبات إلى فتح المفاوضات معه على الرغم من ان المدة الزمنية الباقية على انتهاء عقده مع الزمالك مازالت طويلة. 

جدير بالذكر أن المدرب البرازيلي كابرال سبق له أن أشرف على المنتخب السعودي للشباب في مطلع التسعينات واستطاع خلال فترة عمله أن يحقق بطولتي كأس آسيا التي أقيمت في دبي، إضافة إلى الفوز ببطولة الصداقة في عمان والتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم للشباب التي أقيمت في أستراليا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه يتربع نجم المنتخب البرازيلي وريال مدريد الإسباني رونالدو على عرش كرة القدم بعد ان تم اختياره افضل لاعب في العالم في الاستفتاء السنوي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) والذي جرى أمس الاول، وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الثالثة التي يتوج فيها رونالدو بهذه الجائزة بعد عامي 1996 و1997 ليحقق بذلك الرقم القياسي في نيل هذه الجائزة. 

وحصد رونالدو جميع الجوائز هذا العام بعد ان حصل على الكرة الذهبية التي تمنحها سنويا مجلة 'فرانس فوتبول' الفرنسية المتخصصة في كرة القدم، كما اختير افضل لاعب في استفتاء مجلتي 'وورد سوكر' الانجليزية و'اونز' الفرنسية، كما اختارته هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية 'بي.بي.سي' كافضل شخصية رياضية اجنبية. 

وكان النقاد والفنيين قد اجمعوا قبل بداية كأس العالم 2002 في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان بأن رونالدو يحتاج الى معجزة حقيقية لاستعادة المستوى الذي اهله الى ان يتوج افضل لاعب في العالم عامي 1996 و1997، وذلك بعد ان خضع لعمليتين جراحيتين كادتا تضع حدا لمسيرته في الملاعب. 

الا انه برغم ذلك وخلافا لكل التوقعات نجح الفتى الذهبي في قيادة منتخب بلاده الى اللقب الخامس وتوج هدافا للبطولة برصيد 8 اهداف منها هدفا المباراة النهائية في مرمى المانيا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح توفيق الطاوجني الأمين العام لنادي الوداد البيضاوي المغربي اليوم بأن ادارة النادي وجهت رسالة الى الاتحاد المغربي لكرة القدم طالبته فيها بالتدخل لدى الاتحاد الافريقي (الكاف) لتغيير مكان اقامة مباراة كأس السوبر الافريقية المقررة في القاهرة امام الزمالك فبراير المقبل واقامتها على ملعب محايد. 

وأضاف الطاوجني ان الرسالة التي تقدم بها نادي الوداد أتت كنوع من أنواع الحماية على ما تعرض له وفد الرجاء البيضاوي من قبل جمهور الزمالك في نهائي كأس الابطال وتعرضت له البعثة المغربية من شغب بعد اللقاء على حد قوله. 

واضاف الطاوجني ان ادارته تأمل من الاتحاد المغربي العمل على اقناع الاتحاد الافريقي بإقامة هذه المباراة في ملعب محايد كما حدث خلال المباراة التي جمعت بين الزمالك والاهلي في اول مباراة للسوبر الافريقية التي اقيمت في جوهانسبرج بجنوب أفريقيا. 

واكد في الوقت ذاته ان الاتحاد الافريقي بإمكانه تغيير مكان اقامة المباراة تفاديا لكل الحساسيات التي تحيط بها وقال: 'ان الاتحاد الافريقي غير قانون الكؤوس الافريقية بإدماج كأس الكؤوس الافريقية وكأس الاتحاد الافريقي في بطولة واحدة، وليس من الصعب عليه مراجعة قرار استضافة بطل ابطال الدوري لكأس السوبر واقامتها على ملعب محايد'.

ونفى الطاوجني ان يكون السبب وراء هذا الطلب هو خوف الوداد من لقاء الزمالك في القاهرة، وقال ان فريقه لا يخشى مواجهة الزمالك بملعبه وامام جماهيره الا ان ادارته تتخوف من ان تؤثر خلفيات المواجهات المغربية المصرية على العلاقة الطيبة التي تجمع بين البلدين. 

وكانت انباء قد ترددت عن احتمال عقد المباراة على ملعب المنزه التونسي، الا ان الاتحاد الافريقي لم يؤكد هذه الأنباء.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قدم فاروق جعفر المدير الفني المصري لفريق الرياض السعودي استقالته رسميا ظهر أمس الأربعاء لرئيس نادي الرياض الأمير فيصل بن عبدالله، الذي وافق بدوره على الاستقالة بعد عقد اجتماع ساخن مساء أمس بين الطرفين، أصر جعفر خلاله على رفض طلب رئيس النادي بالعدول عن الاستقالة وعلى عدم العمل كمدرب للفريق في الفترة الحالية. 

وكان جعفر قد تعاقد على تدريب الرياض بمقدم عقد بلغ 100 ألف دولار وراتب شهري 15 ألف دولار، و شرط جزائي لاعتذاره عن التدريب يبلغ 30 ألف دولار. 

ومن المنتظر ان يغادر فاروق جعفر المملكة العربية السعودية اليوم الخميس عائدا إلى مصر بدون باقي الجهاز الفني، حيث سيدرب الفريق في الفترة المقبلة مساعده المصري غانم سلطان. 

وكشفت مصادر سعودية أن فاروق جعفر اشتكى في الفترة الأخيرة من الوضع المادي بالنادي والذي لا يساعد على العمل حسب وصفه لأحد المقربين اليه، بالإضافة إلى السخط تجاه نائب رئيس النادي حمد الرحباني الذي وعده أكثر من مرة بحل الوضع المادي دون ان يتحقق من هذه الوعود شئ. 

وكان جعفر قد لوح بالاستقالة بعد خسارة الفريق في مسابقة كأس دوري خادم الحرمين الشريفين من فريق الشباب، لكنه استجاب لضغوط رئيس النادي وعدل عنها لفترة مؤقتة، فكانت الخسارة من ناجي الاتفاق تأشيرة الخروج من الرياض إلى القاهرة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

المدينة  الكبرى   الصغرى  
ابو ظبي  27     16 
اسوان  19     10 
الإسكندرية  15     10 
الجزائر  19     7 
الخرطوم  28     16 
الدار البيضاء  19     11 
الدوحة  26     16 
الرباط  18     10 
الرياض  22     9 
السويس  17     8 
العريش  16     7 
الغردقة  20     12 
القاهرة  17     9 
الكويت  20     9 
المدينة المنورة  22     11 
المنامة  25     12 
بغداد  13     -1 
بني غازي  13     8 
بورسعيد  17     11 
بيروت  12     10 
تونس  17     8 
جدة  28     18 
دبي  27     16 
دمشق  7     0 
شرم الشيخ  20     11 
طرابلس  18     7 
عدن  30     20 
عمان  8     3 
مسقط  27     19 
مكة  30     18 
نواكشوط  32     17

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تظاهر امس المئات أمام السفارة القطرية في القاهرة احتجاجا على الاتفاق العسكري الأخير بين قطر والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكان من بينهم عرب وبعض الأجانب، بكل من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وإسرائيل. وشارك في المظاهرة البرلماني اليساري البريطاني جورج جالوي الذي كان قد حضر مؤتمرا الأربعاء الماضي في القاهرة ضد حرب العراق. وقال جالوي إن هذه المظاهرة لمحة من عاصفة الغضب في الشارع العربي. 

و قد ندد المتظاهرون بامريكا و اسرائيل كما اتهم المتظاهرون الحكومتين القطرية والكويتية بالعمالة وحاول بعض المتظاهرين اقتحام مقر السفارة القطرية غير أن نحو ألف من رجال شرطة مكافحة الشغب المصرية تصدوا للمتظاهرين. 

واصدر المتظاهرون بيان يدعو إلى إنهاء الوجود الأمريكي في الدول العربية وأن تطرد من جامعة الدول العربية أي دولة تسمح بمهاجمة العراق انطلاقا من أراضيها.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشف السيد أحمد ماهر وزير الخارجية عن وجود محاولات من جانب عدد من أعضاء الكونجرس الأميركي لتخفيض قيمة المساعدات العسكرية السنوية الأميركية التي تحصل عليها مصر إلى جانب المساعدات الاقتصادية ومحاولات هذه القلة تحويل قيمة الخفض إلى المساعدات الاقتصادية. 

وقال ماهر ان تلك المحاولات باءت بالفشل بعد رفض الغالبية من أعضاء الكونجرس والإدارة الأميركية هذا التوجه باعتبار أن ذلك يمثل جزءاً من التزام أميركي صوب مصر منذ توقيع معاهدة كامب ديفيد عام 1979. 

وكانت الحكومة المصرية قد حسمت الجدل المثار حول المعونة الأميركية السنوية التي تقدم لمصر والتي تتعرض لتهديدات بفعل ضغوط اللوبي الصهيوني في أمريكا إلى الإلغاء والمنع تحت زعم توقيع عقوبات اقتصادية على مصر. 

وقال ماهر ان برنامج المساعدات الأميركية لمصر تعرض لمحاولات قلة من أعضاء الكونجرس للنيل بالتخفيض أو لتحويل جزء من المساعدات العسكرية لمصر إلى مساعدات اقتصادية بدعوى عدم حاجة مصر لكل ما تتلقاه من مساعدات عسكرية إلا أن الإدارة الأميركية وغالبية أعضاء الكونجرس أيدوا استمرار برنامج المساعدات العسكرية والاقتصادية وفقا للوضع القائم ورأت أنه يحقق مساهمة فعالة في دعم العلاقات بين البلدين ويمثل جزءاً من إلتزام الولايات المتحدة تجاه مصر بعد توقيع إتفاق السلام مع إسرائيل. 

يشار الى ان مصر تأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد اسرائيل من حيث الدول التى تتلقى مساعدات عسكرية من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الطائرات البريطانية والامريكية تنفذ اكثر من خمسين طلعة على العراق و تلقي بـ 240 ألف منشور ضد صدام أعلنت القيادة المركزية الأمريكية أن طائرات تابعة للولايات المتحدة وحلفائها ألقت منشورات فوق جنوب العراق أمس السبت لتعلن عن الترددات الإذاعية التي تحمل نداءات للجنود العراقيين للتخلي عن الرئيس صدام حسين. وقالت القيادة إن 240 ألف منشور ألقيت لإبلاغ العراقيين بالترددات التي ستذيع عليها قوات التحالف سلسلة من الرسائل المناهضة لصدام. 

وقالت إحدى الرسائل الإذاعية 'لا تتركوا صدام يشوه سمعة الجنود أكثر من ذلك' وأضافت أن 'صدام يستغل القوات المسلحة لاضطهاد هؤلاء الذين لا يوافقون على برنامجه غير العادل، اتخذوا القرار'. 

ومن جهه اخرى أكد ناطق عسكري عراقي مساء السبت ان طائرات امريكية وبريطانية قادمة من الكويت حلقت فوق مناطق عديدة في جنوب العراق حيث نفذت 53 طلعة مسلحة صباح اليوم السبت. واكد الناطق ان الطائرات عادت بعدها الى قواعدها في الكويت. 

واكد الناطق في تصريح نقلته وكالة الانباء العراقية ان مجموع الطلعات المسلحة التي نفذتها الطائرات الامريكية والبريطانية منذ يوم الفتح في السابع عشر دبسمبر عام 1998 وحتى الان بلغ 18711 طلعة من ارض الكويت، فيما بلغ مجمل الطلعات التي نفذتها هذه الطائرات من القواعد العسكرية في تركيا والسعودية وارض الكويت 46105 طلعات معادية. 

وفي العراق زار مفتشو الأسلحة الدوليون حوالي 12 موقعا عراقيا, في اليوم الثاني والعشرين لبدء عمليات التفتيش على أسلحة العراق المحظورة، فقد وصلت مجموعة من المفتشين في ساعات الصباح أمس إلى شركة الفاو الهندسية, حيث قامت بتفحص جميع مرافق الشركة واستمعت إلى رد على بعض الاستفسارات من العاملين فيها. 

كما زارت مجموعة أخرى موقعا للمخلفات الحربية في منطقة الطارمية على بعد 35 كم شمالي بغداد. وشملت زيارات التفتيش أمس كذلك منشأة النصر العظيم لمعالجة المواد الكيماوية ومصنع الراية العسكري ومصنع الفداء للسيارات، وجميعها في محيط بغداد. وبين هذه المواقع عدة مصانع عسكرية متخصصة في إنتاج الصواريخ .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

انطلقت في الدوحة العاصمة القطرية امس قمة مجلس التعاون الخليجي الثالثة والعشرون التي تستمر ليومين. و يواصل قادة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي أعمال اليوم الثاني والأخير لقمتهم ببحث القضايا الاقتصادية وبقية الملفات المدرجة على جدول الأعمال. ومن المقرر أن يختتم القادة الخليجيون قمتهم بعد ظهر اليوم الأحد ببيان يتوقع أن تتصدره عدة قرارات اقتصادية هامة. 

وكان القادة الخليجيون قد أنهوا جلسة عملهم المغلقة الثانية للدورة الثالثة والعشرين للمجلس الأعلى لمجلس التعاون مساء أمس، واستمرت الجلسة ثلاث ساعات بحثوا خلالها جملة من الموضوعات المتعلقة بمسيرة مجلس التعاون، خاصة ما يتصل منها بالجوانب اقتصادية والسياسية، كما تطرقوا إلى تطورات الأوضاع في المنطقة سيما منها الملف العراقى والقضية الفلسطينية. 

واظهر غياب ولي العهد السعودي الامير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز وملك البحرين الشيخ حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة، عن القمة وجود خلافات بين هذين البلدين من جهة وقطر الدولة المضيفة للقاء، خصوصا ازاء طريقة التعامل مع قضايا سياسية وامنية مطروحة في المنطقة.ويمثل السعودية والبحرين في قمة الدوحة وزيرا الخارجية الامير سعود الفيصل الشيخ محمد بن مبارك آل خليفة. 

وقال مصدر قريب من الوفد السعودي الى القمة ان الرياض اخذت على الدوحة توقيعها معاهدة دفاعية وامنية مع الولايات المتحدة قبل ايام من انعقاد القمة وعدم تاجيل ذلك الى ما بعد انعقاد القمة.وقد سعى وزير الخارجية القطري الشيخ حمد بن جاسم آل ثاني في تصريحات صحافية مساء السبت الى التقليل من اهمية الخلاف بين الرياض والدوحة.وقال 'اذا كان هناك خلاف فهو بسيط وسيتم حله في اطار الاخوة'، نافيا في الوقت نفسه ان تكون القمة تطرقت الى خلافات بين اعضاء المجلس. 

وكان امير قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني اشار في كلمته في افتتاح القمة الثالثة والعشرين للقمة، الى هذه الخلافات داعيا الى تجنيب مجلس التعاون اثارها.وقال 'علينا ان ندرك ان مسؤولياتنا ومساهماتنا وجهودنا في مسيرة عملنا المشترك بين دول المجلس ينبغي ان تكون في منأى عن اي تأثر باي اختلاف في وجهات النظر والرؤى في علاقات دولنا الثنائية'.

شدد امير دولة قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني على ‏ ‏ضرورة تنفيذ العراق الالتزامات المتوجبة عليه وفقا لقرارات مجلس الامن ذات الصلة ‏ ‏تمهيدا لرفع العقوبات عنه ووضع حد لمعاناة شعبه مؤكدا في الوقت ذاته موقف بلاده ‏ ‏المبدئى والثابت من احترام سيادة الكويت وأمنها وسلامتها الاقليمية وعدم التدخل ‏ ‏فى شؤونها الداخلية.‏ 

من جهة اخرى اكد مصدر مسؤول في الوفد الكويتي ان الكويت تقدمت بمذكرة الى القمة تتضمن وجهة نظر الكويت حول الحالة العراقية الكويتية وتطالب بموقف خليجي من رسالة الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين الاخيرة الى الشعب الكويتي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

من المقرر ان تشهد الكويت غدا أكبر مناورات بالذخيرة الحية تجريها القوات الأمريكية مع قوات من عدة دول بينها الكويت وبريطانيا والمانيا والتشيك في ميدان 'الأديرع' على بعد 80 كليو متر من الكويت العاصمة وبالقرب من الحدود العراقية يحضرها رئيس هيئة الأركان الأمريكية المشتركة الجنرال ريتشارد مايرز الذي وصل إلى الكويت أمس. 

وتعتبر هذه المناورة هي الأضخم منذ حرب الخليج عام 1991، وذكرت مصادر عسكرية أمريكية في الكويت إنه يتوقع وصول عدة أسراب من طائرات الشبح المقاتلة (إف - 117) إلى قاعدة 'علي السالم'، والقاعدة الجديدة في 'أم العيش' التي انتهى بناؤها منذ فترة قصيرة حيث شيد مهبط كبير للطائرات يصل طوله إلى 3.5 كليومترات. 

وأضافت المصادر أن هذه الطائرات التي ستقوم القوات الجوية الأمريكية بنقلها من قاعدة 'هولومات' في نيو مكسيكو، سوف تنضم إلى عدد من أسراب الطائرات الإلكترونية و'الأباتشي' وطائرات النقل الموجودة في الكويت، بينما ترابط أيضا وحدات من قوات المارينز وقوات المدرعات ولواء من وحدة المشاة الثالثة إضافة إلى نحو 15 ألف جندي موجودين في قاعدة 'الدوحة' و'عريفجان' ومعسكرات مؤقتة أقيمت في الشمال في المنطقة القريبة من الحدود العراقية. 

وقد بدأت بالفعل سفن الشحن الثقيلة في تفرغ حمولتها من المعدات والذخائر في حاويات كبيرة بطول عشرين قدما، وتم تخزينها في مناطق متعددة في الكويت، كما تم استئجار مساحات كبيرة في المنطقة الحرة ويستعان بشركة محلية في عمليات التفريغ والنقل. 

يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذى تؤكد فيه الكويت بشده انها لن تشارك في أي عمل عسكري ضد العراق دون تفويض دولي، وتقول مصادر عسكرية إن عددا كبيرا من القادة العسكريين سيزورن الكويت إما بسبب أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية أو لحضور المناورات والتدريبات المشتركة، كما أن نقل مزيد من القوات العسكرية الأمريكية والبريطانية للمنطقة أصبح أمرا حتميا. 

وتضيف المصادر أن وصول رئيس الأركان الأمريكي الجنرال مايرز إلى الكويت يعد رسالة واضحة للرئيس العراقي صدام حسين للتخلي عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل وتطبيق قرارات مجلس الأمن. 
وكانت الكويت قد أعلنت يوم الخميس الماضي على لسان نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع الشيخ جابر مبارك الصباح أنها رفعت جزئيا درجة الاستعداد بين قواتها العسكرية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أصبح الهجوم الأمريكي على العراق وشيكا وليس محتملا كما كان من قبل، هذا ما تؤكده التقارير وتصريحات كبار القادة العسكريين، فقد صرح ريتشارد مايرز رئيس هيئة اركان القوات المسلحة الاميركية بقولة ان قواته على اتم استعداد للهجوم على العراق، وانها فقط في انتظار الاوامر. 

وقال رئيس هيئة الأركان الاميركية ريتشارد مايرز امس ان قواته مستعدة تماما للقتال اذا طلب منها ان تخوض حربا ضد العراق، وقال مايرز 'مهمة الجيش الأميركي والشركاء في التحالف هو الاستعداد للقيام بأي عمل يطلبه منا الرؤساء وسنكون مستعدين لان نفعل ذلك أيا كان الوقت'.

وقال مايرز ان القوات الأميركية قادرة تماما على القتال في جبهتين في افغانستان وفي العراق، وقال 'الولايات المتحدة قادرة تماما على خوض حرب على جبهتين. يجب الا يكون هناك أي تساؤل في عقل احد بشأن ذلك' لكنه اضاف في الوقت نفسه انه مثلما هو الحال في افغانستان فان الولايات المتحدة يجب الا تكون وحدها في العراق. 

وفى الوقت ذاته واستغلالا للمناسبة لم ينشى الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش في حديثة الاذاعي هذا الاسبوع بمناسبة عيد الميلاد الإشارة الى الجنود الاميركيين المنتشرين خارج الولايات المتحدة، كما تذكر ضحايا هجمات سبتمبر على الولايات المتحدة والتي فجرت 'الحرب على الارهاب'. 

ومن جهة آخرى ذكرت شبكة 'سي. ان.ان' الاميركية ان بريطانيا تقوم حاليا بالعمل على تحويل المئات من الدبابات لتصلح للاستخدام في الظروف الصحراوية في اطار الاستعدادات لتوجيه ضربة وشيكة ضد العراق. 

وأضافت الشبكة أن أكبر حاملات الطائرات البريطانية المقاتلة ستبحر الى منطقة الخليج خلال الشهر المقبل وقد أعلن رسميا أنها ستشارك فى اجراء مناورات الا أنها ستكون فى وضع يؤهلها للمشاركة فى خوض حرب، غير أن خبراء عسكريين يقولون انه من الصعب أخذ وضع الاستعداد دون وجود خطة محددة. 

وقالت الشبكة الأمريكية فى سياق رسالة اذاعتها عن تصريحات رئيس الوزراء البريطانى تونى بلير بشأن العراق امس ان نحو 30 ألف جندى بريطانى على اهبة الاستعداد للمشاركة فى الحرب خاصة بعد تعزيز وزارة الدفاع البريطانية لاستعداداتها فى هذا الاطار وأشارت الشبكة الى أن جنود الاحتياط أحيطوا علما بإمكان استدعائهم فى أى وقت.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح وزير المناجم والطاقة رابيو حسن ياري في تصريح إذاعي إن النيجر ثالث أكبر الدول المنتجة لليورانيوم في العالم لم تفكر أبدا في بيع اليورانيوم للعراق . و جاء ذلك ردا على مزاعم الولايات المتحدة عن محاولة العراق الحصول على اليورانيوم من النيجير. 

وشدد حسن ياري على أن 'مسألة بيع يورانيوم إلى العراق لم تطرح أبدا ولم يكن بين النيجر والعراق أي عقد من أجل بيع أي شيء'. وأضاف أن النيجر تحتفظ بحقها في رفع شكوى نتيجة التشهير الذي تعرضت له. 

وقال إنه إذا كانت الولايات المتحدة تملك براهين على ادعاءاتها فلتبادر إلى نشرها. وأوضح الوزير أن 'هذه المادة يجرى استغلالها ولا تخزن وكل الإنتاج السنوي يذهب إلى فرنسا واليابان وإسبانيا'. وأشار إلى أن 'النيجر لا تخصب اليورانيوم وليس لدينا أي وحدة لتخصيب اليورانيوم' موضحا أن هذا النوع من الوحدات لا يوجد إلا في فرنسا والولايات المتحدة وروسيا. 

وكانت الولايات المتحدة قد اتهمت الخميس العراق بمحاولة الحصول من النيجر على اليورانيوم المستعمل في صناعة الأسلحة النووية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

طالب المجلس الشوري في تقريره الذي أعده حول بيان الرئيس مبارك والذي ألقاه أمام الاجتماع المشترك لمجلسي الشعب والشوري في بداية دور الانعقاد الجديد بضرورة وضع الحلول العاجلة والاستراتيجيات التي تكفل القضاء علي المشكلات مستقبلا حفاظا علي أمن مصر وقدرتها سياسيا واقتصاديا في ظل تحديات ومخاطر شرسة تحيط بالعالم العربي ككل‏.

‏ و قد حذرالمجلس من خطورة تفاقم العديد من المشكلات الاقتصادية في مصر‏,‏ وأكد أن زيادة العجز في الموازنة والانكماش الذي يسيطر علي الأسواق‏,‏ كذلك ازدياد مشكلة سعر الصرف الناتج عن الخلل في الميزان التجاري وزيادة معدلات الدين الداخلي والخارجي‏,‏ كل هذا من شأنه أن يؤثر سلبا علي مسيرة الوطن‏.

وأكد المجلس في جلسته التي عقدها برئاسة مصطفي كمال حلمي أن الاقتصاد القومي يواجه منذ عدة سنوات العديد من المشكلات التي تسببت في تباطؤ معدل النمو الاقتصادي والانخفاض التدريجي في قدرته علي ايجاد فرص عمل حقيقية جديدة‏,‏ الأمر الذي أدي إلي تفاقم مشكلة البطالة‏,‏ وأشار المجلس إلي أن السنوات الماضية شهدت بدورها حالة من الركود تحولت تدريجيا إلي حالة من الكساد‏,‏ وأكد في تقريره أن هناك العديد من السياسات قد اسهمت في ذلك الوضع‏,‏ ويأتي في مقدمتها زيادة أسعار الكثير من الخدمات من نقل ومواصلات واتصالات الأمر الذي أدي إلي انكماش ملحوظ في دخل المستهلكين المتاح للتصرف‏.

‏‏ وأشار المجلس إلي أن البيروقراطية وبعض مظاهر الفساد والانحرافات في بعض الأجهزة الحكومية خاصة في بعض إدارات الحكم المحلي أدت إلي الحد من الاستثمارات الوطنية والأجنبية‏,‏ كما تعد عقبة في سبيل محاولة دفع الصادرات‏.‏ وأكد أن استمرار مشكلة الدروس الخصوصية والتي تقدر تكلفتها في الوقت الحاضر بخمسة عشر مليار جنيه أدت إلي انكماش دخل المستهلكين المتاح للتصرف أيضا‏.

و أوصي المجلس حتي يمكن الخروج بالاقتصاد القومي من حالة الكساد التي يعاني منها بشدة هذه الأيام بضرورة مواجهة مشكلة العجز في الميزان التجاري والذي تعدي الـ‏34‏ مليار جنيه خلال العام المالي الأخير وحده‏,‏ وذلك من خلال سياسات جديدة تهدف إلي الحد من الواردات خاصة أنه قد تبين أن مصر تستورد سلعا لها مثيل مثل السيراميك والأجهزة المنزلية وغيرها‏,‏ وشدد المجلس في تقريره الذي استعرضه في بداية الجلسة مقرر اللجنة المستشار محمد فرج محسن واستكمله الدكتور أحمد رشاد موسي علي ضرورة تحقيق طفرة في الصادرات وذلك بتجويد الانتاج المحلي خاصة أن انخفاض درجة جودة أغلب المنتجات المصرية وعدم مطابقتها للمواصفات العالمية وتلك التي تطبقها بعض الدول المتقدمة‏,‏ وكذلك الارتفاع النسبي في أسعار الصادرات المصرية بالمقارنة بالأسعار السائدة في الأسواق العالمية التي تتسم بدرجة عالية من المنافسة الشرسة‏.‏ وعزوف المنتجين المصريين عن التصدير وتفضيلهم البيع في الأسواق المحلية إما لعدم معرفة بالأسواق الخارجية أو بسبب الصعوبات الداخلية التي تواكب عمليات التصدير خاصة النقل والجمارك‏.

وشدد المجلس علي ضرورة دعم الصادرات المصرية أسوة بما هو متبع في الدول المتقدمة من بينها الولايات المتحدة‏,‏ ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي‏,‏ وإلغاء جميع الضرائب والرسوم‏,‏ والقضاء تماما علي المعوقات التي تواجه المصدرين في منافذ التصدير والتي تدفع بعض المنتخين إلي الكف تماما عن محاولة تصدير منتجاتهم للخارج نظرا لما يتحملونه من ضياع للوقت وبعض المطالب غير المشروعة أحيانا‏,‏ والبحث عن منافذ جديدة للصادرات المصرية تكون لها فيها حظوظ قد لا تتوافر في أسواق أخري‏,‏ وأكد المجلس أنه قد بات علي الحكومة التوقف تماما عن سياسة تصدير الفائض والتوسع في نظام الصفقات المتكافئة باعتبارها السبيل المناسب لتنشيط الصادرات المصرية‏.

و أكد المجلس على ان عدم استقرار سعر صرف الجنيه المصري واتجاهه إلي الانخفاض بشكل مضطرب خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية مؤكدا أنها مشكلة اقتصادية بالغة الأهمية‏,‏ وأشار المجلس إلي أن سعر صرف أي عملة يحكمه أساسا قانون العرض والطلب‏,‏ الأمر الذي يتطلب ضرورة اتخاذ العديد من الإجراءات التي من شأنها تصويب هذا الوضع الخطير‏,‏ وأكد أن الواردات من جميع السلع غير الضرورية لمواجهة الاستهلاك الضروري وتحريم جميع التعاملات الداخلية بالدولار وقصر الحج والعمرة للشخص علي مرة واحدة كل خمس سنوات‏,‏ ومواجهة عمليات تهريب السلع إلي داخل البلاد‏.

وشدد المجلس علي ضرورة عدم المساس بالاحتياطي النقدي من العملات الأجنبية خاصة أنه قد تم استخدام جزء كبير من هذا الاحتياطي في عمليات الضخ المباشر في السوق الأمر الذي تسبب في انخفاض هذا الاحتياطي إلي ما يقرب من‏18‏ مليار دولار بعد أن كان‏30‏ مليار من قبل‏.

‏ و أكد المجلس أن ديون مصر الداخلية التي تبلغ حاليا‏180‏ مليار جنيه بخلاف‏30‏ مليارا جنيه ديونا لهيئات الاقتصادية تمثل مشكلة يتعين مواجهتها سريعا خاصة أن معدلات هذا الدين آخذة في الارتفاع عاما بعد عام حتي لا يتخطي الحدود الآمنة وحتي لا تتفاقم مشكلة اعبائه‏.

‏ وقال المجلس أن العجز في الموازنة العامة للدولة قد بلغ نحو‏14‏ مليون جنيه في عام‏2001/2000,‏ ثم قفز إلي‏20‏ مليار جنيه في العام الأخير الأمر الذي يتطلب أن يتم اتخاذ الإجراءات التي تكفل عدم استفحال المشكلة‏.‏ و اكد المجلس على ان مشكلة البطالة أخطر المشكلات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية التي تواجه مصر في الوقت الحاضر‏,‏ نظرا لأن غالبية المتعطلين عن العمل هم من المتعلمين نظرا لأن هذه المشكلة تتفاقم بصورة كبيرة تزداد حدتها في المستقبل مالم تتخذ السياسات والإجراءات الفعالة لمواجهتها‏.

‏ وأكد المجلس أنه رغم الجهود التي بذلتها الحكومة لتخفيف حدة مشكلة البطالة فإنه لن يتم حدوث المواجهة الحاسمة لها إلا علي المستوي الطويل شريطة نجاح مصر في القيام باستثمارات ضخمة خاصة في المشروعات التي تعتمد علي العمالة الكثيفة‏.

‏ واستعرض المجلس أيضا مقترحات حول ترشيد الانفاق الحكومي ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي مؤكدا ضرورة عمل دراسة علمية شاملة حول هذا الانفاق بهدف الوصول إلي المعدلات المطلوبة‏.

‏ ثم انتقل تقرير المجلس إلي قضايا الجهاز المصرفي والديون المتعثرة حيث أكد أن الجهاز المصرفي في مصر يواجه منذ سنوات العديد من الصعوبات التي تحد من كفاءته وفاعليته نتيجة تفشي أوجه الفساد والانحراف التي كانت من بين الأسباب الرئيسية وراء ظهور مشكلتي الديون المتعثرة والديون المعدومة‏.

‏ وقد أوصي المجلس بضرورة التفرقة في المعاملة بين رجال الأعمال الشرفاء الذين تعثروا بسبب الأزمة الاقتصادية التي تمر بها البلاد أو لسوء الإدارة في مشروعاتهم وشركاتهم الأمر الذي يتعين ضرورة مساعدتهم من أجل الوفاء بما عليهم من التزامات أما الفريق الآخر الذين هربوا للخارج فإن الأمر في حاجة إلي وقفة حاسمة معهم وملاحقتهم دوليا وإعادتهم إلي البلاد مع التحفظ علي جميع ممتلكاتهم‏,‏ وشددت اللجنة علي ضرورة تصنيف الديون المتعثرة حتي يمكن الوصول إلي تقدير سليم لحجمها نظرا لوجود قدر كبير من التضارب والاختلاف في حجم هذه الديون‏.

‏ و وجه المجلس انتقده للاحصاءات الرسمية التي تصدرها الدولة نظرا لافتقادها الدقة ولتضاربها الأمر الذي يؤثر سلبا علي استخدامها‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يبحث اليوم وفد مصري في وزارة الزراعة السعودية إمكانية رفع الحظر السعودي عن المواشي الحية المصرية المصدرة الى المملكة، ورفع الحظر عن بيض الدواجن وبيض الدواجن المخصب، واللحوم البلدية، وصرح مصدر مسؤول أن اللقاء الذي يجمع بين وكيل وزارة الزراعة السعودية لشؤون الزراعة ورئيس الوفد المصري سيتطرق إلى وضع آليات محددة لإمكانية رفع الحظر السعودي عن المواشي المصرية وتوقيع إتفاق بذلك في مقر وزارة الزراعة بعد حظر استمر لأكثر من عامين. 

وأضاف المصدر ذاته أن الوفد المصري سيلتقي أيضا بمسؤولي وزارة التجارة السعودية لدراسة إمكانية رفع الحظر عن اللحوم المبردة والمجمدة المصرية وإمكانية تصديرها للسعودية. 

كانت السعودية ومصر قد وضعتا بداية العام الجاري آلية لزيادة التبادل التجاري بينهما, وتنشيط حركة التجارة البينية العربية، وإزالة كافة المعوقات التي تحول دون زيادة الاستثمارات بين البلدين، وذلك بعد دراسة مستفيضة لإنشاء منطقة التجارة الحرة والمقرر إنشاؤها بين دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي ومصر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وصلت المفاوضات الجارية حاليا بين النادي الأهلي ونادي إيفرتون الإنجليزي حول ضم ابراهيم سعيد لاعب الأهلي الى صفوف النادي الإنجليزي بداية من يناير المقبل‏، الى مرحلة حاسمة حيث من المنتظر ان يصل اليوم الى النادي الأهلي خطاب رسمي من النادي الانجليزي يشمل عرضهم الرسمي الذي لم تتضح معالمه بعد. 

وقد يشتمل هذا العرض على إعارة اللاعب لمدة اربعة أشهر فقط بداية من يناير المقبل‏، او الانتقال نهائيا، كما ينتظر ان يشمل الخطاب كذلك على المقابل المادي الذي لم تتضح معالمه ايصا سواء بالنسبة للإعارة أو للانتقال النهائي‏.‏

وكانت مفاوضات الجانبين قد تجددت مرة آخرى حيث اجرى مندوب نادي ايفرتون اتصالا هاتفيا بالمهندس عدلي القيعي أعرب خلاله عن رغبة النادي في إتمام التعاقد مع اللاعب حسب طلب المدير الفني للفريق دافيد موليس. 

وكانت مفاوضات ايفرتون الذى يحتل المركز الرابع فى الدورى المحلي قد بدأت مع اللاعب الصيف الماضي حيث سافر ابراهيم سعيد إلي انجلترا وخضع للاختبار لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع لعب خلالها ‏3‏ مباريات في مركز الظهير الأيمن ونال خلالها إعجاب القائمين على النادي الا ان الصفقة باءت بالفشل بسبب الضائقة المالية التى كان ايفرتون يعاني منها حينئذ، وتوقفت بذلك المفاوضات غير أن ملف اللاعب ظل مفتوحا وعندما حانت الفرصة عادت المفاوضات من جديد وإن كان مسئولو الأهلي قد طلبوا الدلائل والقرائن علي جدية العرض من خلال المكاتبات الرسمية وأعلن الأهلي أنه لن يسمح بسفر اللاعب مرة أخري إلا في حالة التعاقد بشكل رسمي.‏ 

جدير بالذكر ان العرض الذي تقدم به ايفرتون قبل توقف المفاوضات تضمن‏2‏ مليون دولار‏,‏ واذا تمت هذه الصفقة سيكون ابراهيم سعيد هو اللاعب المصري الوحيد الموجود في الدوري الانجليزي، إضافة الى حارس مرمى الأرسنال رامي شعبان الذي يلعب بصفته حاملا للجنسية السويدية. 

يذكر ان الراحل حسين حجازي كان اول لاعب مصري يلعب بالدوري الإنجليزي حينما لعب لنادي فولهام عام ‏1912.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في مقابلة صحفية نشرتها مجلة 'فرانس فوتبول' الفرنسية المتخصصة في كرة القدم أمس الأول، أكد صانع العاب منتخب فرنسا ونجم فريق ريال مدريد الاسباني زين الدين زيدان ان بطولة الامم الاوروبية 2004 في البرتغال ستكون آخر تجربة له مع المنتخب الفرنسي، وكانت المجلة قد اختارته كأفضل لاعب فرنسي لعام 2002. 

وقال زيدان: 'اريد ان اعطي كل شيء في كأس الامم الاوروبية 2004 مع منتخب فرنسا، انها التحدي القادم لي. وقد يكون الاخير'.

واعترف النجم الفرنسي بأنه عاش موسما 'ذو وجهين' الاول مشرق مع ريال مدريد حيث حصل معه على دوري ابطال اوروبا وكأس السوبر الاوروبية والكأس القارية للاندية، ووجه مظلم مع المنتخب الفرنسي الذي خرج من المرحلة الأولى لكأس العالم 2002 دون ان يحرز اي اهداف. 

واضاف زيدان: 'انني احتفظ في الذاكرة بروح الانتصار عام 1998، كذلك احتفظ بروح الهزيمة عام 2002' في اشارة الى احراز فرنسا لكأس العالم 1998 وخروجها من الدور الاول في مونديال 2002. 

وكانت مجلة 'فرانس فوتبول' قد اختارت زيدان كأفضل لاعب في فرنسا حيث حصل على 130 نقطة، بينما حصل مهاجم الارسنال الانجليزي تييري هنري على 93 نقطة، وحصل لاعب وسط ريال مدريد كلود ماكيليلي على 57 نقطة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قامت محكمة أمن الدولة العليا بالقاهرة بمحاكمة المتهمين في قضية حزب التحرير الاسلامي التي تضم 26 متهما من بينهم ثلاثة بريطانيين. وفضت المحكمة أحراز القضية التي اتضح انها تضم مجموعة ضخمة من الكتب الخاصة بتنظيم ( حزب التحرير ) من ابرزها كتب : ( ظهور فكر الخوارج ) ، ( دعاة على ابواب جهنم ) ، (خصائص التيار الاسلامي ) ، و ( رسائل الايمان )، و( الصراع بين الكفر والايمان) وغيرها من الكتب والمنشورات الدعائية للحزب.و قد قدمت النيابة للمحكمة تقرير مجمع البحوث الاسلامية حول مطابقة الكتب المحرزة للشريعة الاسلامية وتقريرا من اللجنة التي شكلتها النيابة من أساتذة كلية الحقوق لفحص محتويات الكتب المحرزة وبيان مطابقتها للقانون. 

و تسلمت المحكمة أيضاً ثلاثة تقارير طبية عن الكشف الطبي على بعض المتهمين أجراه خبراء مصلحة الطب الشرعي، خاصة بالمتهمين محمود علي الدهشوري ووليد حسن صالح ومدحت عبد الرحمن وأحمد يونس وعلاء عبد الهادي الزناتي، وتبين وجود اصابات قديمة انتهي التقرير الي صعوبة تحديد وقت وطريقة الاداة المستخدمة في هذه الاصابات وبيان ما اذا كانت نتيجة للتعذيب أم لا. 

وتشير لائحة الادعاء العام إلى أن المتهمين اقروا بأن الحزب الذي يتخذ من بريطانيا مركزاً له وضع خطة لتأسيس قواعد له في كل من مصر والعراق وتركيا وسورية واوزبكستان وأنه نجح في تحقيق وجود في تلك الدول باستثناء مصر التي يرى الحزب انها دولة محورية خصوصاً أن الحزب كان قد مارس نشاطاً بارزاً فيها في النصف الاول من السبعينات في القرن الماضي، وذكروا أن غالبية عناصر الحزب في الدول الأخرى من غير العرب وأن الخطط الجديدة تتضمن محاولات لاقتحام التجمعات العربية، وأشاروا الى أن الحزب يرفض استخدام العنف العشوائي وسيلة لتحقيق هدفه الرئيس هو اقامة (اممية اسلامية) الى درجة تحريم تلك العمليات لا يمكن أن تسفر عنه من كشف تخطيط التنظيم والقبض على قادته وعناصره . 

و قد اعترف المتهم علاء الدين عبد الوهاب بأنه انضم الى حزب التحرير منذ عام 1983، في مصر واقتنع بفكر الحزب القائل بوجوب العمل على إقامة ما يسمى بدولة ( الخلافة الإسلامية ) ، وشارك في حضور لقاءات تنظيمية للحزب وتمكن من اقناع العديد من المتهمين بفكر الحزب، وقام بطباعة إصدارات الحزب وكون شبكة معلومات على الانترنت عن طريق الكمبيوتر الخاص به. 

واعترف البريطانيون الثلاثة ومنهم رضا بنكهير بانضمامهم ايضا للحزب وتنظيم لقاءات بين اعضاء الحزب تم فيها تثقيفهم وشرح فكرالحزب من الكتب التي تحتوي على فكر التنظيم، كما تبين ايضا تداول بعض التسجيلات عن الحزب على موقع الانترنت، واعترف المتهم البريطاني ماجد نواز انه اطلع على فكر الحزب القائم على ضرورة اقامة دولة خلافة إسلامية، والدعوة الى اثارة الجماهير على انظمة الحكم الحالية واسقاطها. 

و كما اعترف ايان مالكون في التحقيقات بما جاء في اقوال زملائه، وأضاف إنه وفقا لفكر 'حزب التحرير'، فإن مصر تعد ( دار كفر )، وإنه شارك فى الندوات. 

واعترف متهم اسمه محمد فؤاد الدسوقي بالترويج لافكار الحزب، واعترف بقية المتهمين : حسين رجب، واشرف محمد، وهشام عبد العال، واشرف عبد الظاهر وحسين حمد الله بتلك المعلومات أيضاً. 

جدير بالذكر ان حزب التحرير الاسلامي أحد أقدم التنظيمات الأصولية المتطرفة وتأسس في الأردن عام 1952، بمبادرة من تقي الدين النبهاني. وظل تأثير هذا الحزب محدودا، وقرر مؤسسو الحزب نقل نشاطهم الي مصر.و منذ نهاية الستينات بدأ صالح سرية وهو أردني تأسيس خلية للحزب في مصر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح مصدر مسئول في مطار القاهرة إن سفير اسرائيل لدى مصر جدعون بن عامى غادر القاهرة مساء امس عائدا الى بلاده لقضاء اجازة تستمر حتى نهاية أعياد الكريسماس، ولم يكن في وداعه أي مندوب عن الخارجية المصرية. 

وياتى ذلك بعد إن قضت محكمة عابدين بالقاهرة برفض دعوى رفعها رجب هلال حميدة النائب في مجلس الشعب مطالبا بطرد سفير اسرائيل في مصر لغياب النائب حميدة عن الحضور. 

وكان حميدة قد أقام الدعوة في اغسطس الماضي طالبا طرد السفير الاسرائيلي جدعون بن عامي ونظيره الفرنسي حينها فرانسوا دوبفير، وذلك احتجاجا على الدعوة التي رفعها قاض باريسي في يوليو في حق رئيس تحرير صحيفة الاهرام المصرية ابراهيم نافع، اثر اتهام صحيفته بالتحريض على الحقد العنصري ومعاداة السامية. 

يشار الى ان جدعون بن عامي هو سابع سفير لاسرائيل لدى مصر منذ توقيع معاهدة السلام بين البلدين في عام 1979. و رغم استدعاء مصر سفيرها من تل ابيب في نوفمبر من العام الماضي ظلت اسرائيل محتفظة بسفير لها في القاهرة .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن أياد مدني وزير الحج السعودي بان الممكة العربية السعودية سوف تصدر قريبا قواعد جديدة لتنظيم مواسم العمرة بما يعالج السلبيات التي ظهرت في الموسم الماضي ، أنه سيتم إبلاغ مصر وجميع الدول الإسلامية بهذه القواعد فور صدورها‏.‏

و قد أشاد الوزير السعودي بسلوكيات المعتمرين المصريين خلال موسم عمرة شهر رمضان‏,‏ مؤكدا أنهم كانوا الأقل من حيث المشاكل‏ خلال استقباله أمس للسيد رفيق خليل سفير مصر في السعودية‏,‏ وأحمد فؤاد البديوي القنصل العام في جدة.‏ 

و قد اثار السفير رفيق خليل مع الوزير السعودي بعض الموضوعات المتعلقة بموسم الحج المقبل ومنها أهمية استخدام ميناء ينبع في استقبال الحجاج المصريين‏,‏ وأن يكون ذلك بداية لاستقبال المعتمرين المصريين عبر هذا الميناء للتيسير عليهم وتخفيف الضغوط علي ميناء جدة الإسلامي‏ ، أنه عرض أيضا علي الوزير بعض الموضوعات المتعلقة بالعمالة المصرية الموسمية خلال موسم الحج .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

طالب نائب حزب التجمع المعارض ابو العز الحريري باستجواب اللواء النبوي اسماعيل وزير الداخلية الاسبق حول اغتيال الرئيس الراحل انور السادات، وسجل الحريري استجوابا للحكومة حول محاكمة النبوي لتقصيره العمد في اغتيال السادات. 

وقرر مكتب البرلمان إرسال نسخة من الاستجواب إلى الدكتور عاطف عبيد رئيس الوزراء لتجهيز الرد عليه في حالة إقراره من المكتب لمناقشته. كما طلب مكتب البرلمان من النائب مقدم الإستجواب تقديم المستندات التي تؤكد صحة إتهاماته للواء النبوي إسماعيل طبقا للمبادئ القانونية والبرلمانية التي اقرها البرلمان كشرط أساسي لإدراج الاستجواب للمناقشة. 

ويتهم الحريري اللواء النبوي اسماعيل بمسؤليته المباشرة عن اغتيا الرئيس السادات، لتقاعسه عن اداء عمله، ويؤكد انه كان على علم بتدبير الجماعة الإسلامية لاغتيال الرئيس اثناء العرض العسكري لكنه لم يتخذ التدابير لالقاء القبض عليهم. 

ويقول الحريري في الإستجواب أن النبوي إسماعيل طلب لقاءه بعد الافراج عنه حيث كان قيد الإعتقال في أحداث اعتقالات سبتمبر 1981 في مكتبه بوزارة الداخلية، ودار حوار بينهما حول أحداث اغتيال الرئيس السادات والمسئولية عنها، وان اسماعيل اشار حينها الى شريط فيديو تم تسجيله للإرهابيين بالصوت والصورة قبل تنفيذهم للاغتيال. 

ويستشهد الحريري بالنائب عادل عيد الذي يؤكد نفس الأحداث ويقول ان النبوي اسماعيل التقى به قبل الإفراج عنه حيث كان قيد الاعتقال في الأحداث نفسها وان حوارا مشابها دار بينهما، ويوجه النائب عادل عيد ايضا نفس الإتهام حول مسؤوليته في اغتيال السادات. 

وأضاف مقدم الإستجواب أنه تمت محاكمة وسجن وإعدام منفذي الجريمة وبقى المسئول عن منع الجريمة المعروفة قبل وقوعها بل وخلال خطوات تنفيذها، وتجاهل البلاغات المقدمة عن الجريمة قبل وقوعها من مباحث أمن الدولة. 

وقال الحريري أنه يملك أدلة إتهام النبوي إسماعيل بمسئوليته عن التقصير في حماية السادات وهو شريط فيديو بالصوت والصورة كبديل للمذكرة الشارحة للإستجواب يتضمن تسجيلا للنبوي إسماعيل في برنامج 'إختراق' الذي يقدمه الاعلامي عمرو الليثي، ويعترف فيه وزير الداخلية بما إرتكب وما حدث بعلمه المسبق بوقائع حدثت قبل حادث المنصة بعشرة أيام تقريبا، وقد ضم الشريط أيضا أحاديث عدد من مسئولي الامن وعلى رأسهم اللواء حسن أبو باشا وزير الداخلية الأسبق والذي تعرض للاغتيال بعدها.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشفت مصادر إسرائيلية عن ترتيبات تجري على قدم وساق في اسرائيل استعدادا للحرب الوشيكة ضد العراق، وتبدأ قريباً في حملة تطعيم لنحو ستة آلاف اسرائيلي ضد مرض الجدري، وصدرت تعليمات لأجهزة الدفاع المدني وسلاح الجو بالاستعداد حتى منتصف يناير المقبل والتدريب على مواجهة طائرات 'انتحارية عراقية'.

يأتي ذلك في الوقت في الوقت الذي أعلنت فيه وزارة التعليم عن بدء حملة توعية للأطفال بالمدارس حول كيفية استخدام الأقنعة الواقية من الغازات السامة. وقال مصدر عسكري اسرائيلي أمس ان تل أبيب كثفت في الأيام الأخيرة استعداداتها لمواجهة احتمال حرب وشيكة ضد العراق في الأسابيع المقبلة. 

بينما صرح بنيامين بن اليعازر وزير الدفاع الأسبق ان اسرائيل أتمت استعداداتها العسكرية والمدنية تحسباً للحرب مع العراق، وذكر راديو إسرائيل ان اجهزة الدفاع المدني وسلاح الجو تلقيا تعليمات بالاستعداد حتى منتصف الشهر المقبل مع احتمال شن حرب ضد العراق بين نهاية يناير ونهاية فبراير. 

كما انه من المنتظر ان يصل في الايام المقبلة حوالي الف من العسكريين الاميركيين من فرقة للدفاع الجوي متمركزة في المانيا حاليا وفرقاطة اميركية ستتمركز قبالة سواحل اسرائيل لتعزيز انظمة الرادار، ومن المفترض رسميا ان يشارك العسكريون الاميركيون الذين يشكلون طواقم بطاريات الصواريخ المضادة للصواريخ 'باتريوت' في تدريب للدفاع الجوي بالتعاون مع الجيش الاسرائيلي. لكن الاذاعة ذكرت انهم سيبقون في اسرائيل بعد التدريب. 

من جهة آخرى، نظمت فرق الدفاع المدني مؤخرا تدريبا لهيئة اركانها وتمارين ميدانية شملت هجمات وهمية لسقوط صواريخ تحمل رؤوسا كيمياوية أو بيولوجية في اسرائيل. 
وتلقى سلاح الجو والدفاع الجوي تعليمات خاصة باعتراض طائرات عراقية تقوم 'بمهمات انتحارية' يمكن ان تحاول خلالها قصف اسرائيل بأسلحة غير تقليدية. 

كما تبدأ اسرائيل في وقت لاحق حملة لتطعيم نحو ستة آلاف اسرائيلى من قوات الأمن والانقاذ قد يكونون فى خط المواجهة الأمامى، وذكر راديو أسرائيل أمس انه تقرر عدم تطعيم جميع المواطنين ضد مرض الجدرى بسبب التكاليف الباهظة وبسبب الأعراض الجانبية التى تواكب عملية التطعيم، على ان تقوم قيادة الجبهة الداخلية فى اسرائيل خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة بارشاد الاسرائيليين تحسبا لوقوع هجوم أميركى على العراق. 

وصرحت رونيت تيروش مدير عام وزارة التعليم لراديو اسرائيل ان جنودا دربوا المدرسين على كيفية التعامل مع هجوم صاروخي محتمل خلال ساعات الدراسة كما جرى تدريبهم على كيفية مساعدة الاطفال، وأضافت ان مرحلة ثانية من هذه التدريبات ستشمل خلال اسبوع تدريب الشبان والاطفال على استخدام اقنعة الغاز وتدريبهم على ما يجب عمله في كل مرحلة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت الاذاعة الاسرائيلية باللغة العبرية ان السفارة الامريكية في اسرائيل ستنتقل مؤقتا من تل ابيب الى ايلات تحسبا للهجوم الامريكي المحتمل على العراق وتاتى هذه الخطوة تحسبا لقيام العراق بتوجيه ضربة انتقامية الى العمق الاسرائيلي.و انه قد تم اختيار ايلات على افتراض ان الهجمات العراقية المحتملة لن تطالها. 

وتجري السفارة الامريكية حاليا مفاوضات مع شبكة فنادق ( دان)، اكبر شبكات الفنادق في اسرائيل، من اجل استئجار عشرات الغرف في فنادق الشبكة في ايلات، لاستيعاب مكاتب السفارة المؤقتة واسكان موظفيها وأفراد عائلاتهم. و قد استأجرت السفارة حتى الان جناحا لاستيعاب مكاتب السفير وهيئة السفارة. 

واضافت الاذاعة الى ان الكثير من موظفي السفارة الذين بالامكان الاستغناء عن خدماتهم مؤقتا سيغادرون اسرائيل عائدين الى الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وصرح رئيس هيئة سوق المال عبد الحميد ابراهيم بأن الهيئة انتهت من دراسة شاملة تم عرضها علي الدكتور عاطف عبيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء لبحثها وابداء الرأي بشأنها وتعني الدراسة بتأسيس أول مركز عالمي للخدمات المالية في مصر من شأنه جذب الاستثمارات العربية التي عادت للتوطن في المنطقة الي جانب جذب كبريات الشركات العالمية العاملة في مجال الاوراق المالية‏ ، و قد جاء ذلك في منتدي نظمه مشروع تنمية أسواق المال واستضاف السيد ديفيد لفجروف الخبير المالي الايرلندي و قد كان الهدف من المنتدي هو عرض الفكرة والتواصل مع الخبراء بشأنها والتعرف علي امكانيات تطبيقها مشيرا لأهمية التجربة الايرلندية في هذا المجال والتي جعلت من أيرلندا واحدة من أهم الاسواق المالية العالمية بالرغم من أنها لاتبعد أكثر من‏20‏ دقيقة بالطائرة عن لندن والتي تعد أكبر مركز مالي في العالم‏.‏ وأستعرض السيد ديفيد لفجروف خلال الجلسة التجربة الايرلندية الناجحة في مجال الاصلاح الاقتصادي والاسباب التي أدت الي هذا النجاح وبعض الاراء المتعلقة بمصر وأشار الي أن أيرلندا تعد جزيرة صغيرة ومن أفقر البلدان في أوروبا ورغم ذلك استطاعت علي مدي خمسة عشر عاما من الوصول لمعدلات كبيرة من الانتاجية مشيرا الي أن دخل الفرد وصل الي‏25,2‏ ألف دولار عام‏2001‏ فيما يصل نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي الي‏31,4‏ ألف دولار بينما يمثل التصدير‏85%‏ من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي والواردات‏70%‏ ولايزيد معدل البطالة علي‏4,2%.‏ وأشار الي التنامي الواضح في أهمية الخدمات المالية والتي مثلت عام‏2000‏ نحو‏53%‏ من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي وشدد علي أهمية وجود رؤية واضحة لدي صانع السياسات والمجتمع ككل حول الاهداف المطلوب تحقيقها ثم وضع السياسات التي تحقق هذه الاهداف‏.‏ وأشار الي أن عناصر عملية الاصلاح تمثلت في الاصلاح التشريعي واصلاح القطاع العام واصلاح البنية الاساسية والمرافق وتقليل الانفاق الحكومي والاصلاح المالي متمثلا في الضرائب التي تم تخفيض فئاتها وأنواعها المختلفة لنحو النصف‏.

وأكد ضرورة الاهتمام في مصر بالمشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة كمحرك لعملية النمو والاهتمام بالبيئة التشريعية ومناخ الاستثمار وأن توفر الحكومة استراتيجية طويلة المدي وأن تطور السياسات اللازمة لتحقيق هذه الرؤية والاهتمام بدعم التنافسية‏.

و قد أعلن عبد الحميد ابراهيم أن الهيئة بصدد الانتهاء مع المؤسسات العاملة في السوق وادارة البورصة من تأسيس صندوق جديد لحماية المستثمرين في الاوراق المالية من المخاطر غير التجارية المتعلقة بأخطاء ممارسة المهنة من قبل شركات السمسرة علي غرار تجربة صندوق التسوية التي حققت نجاحا ملحوظا.‏‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اختارت مجلة 'تايم' الأمريكية في عددها التذكاري الذي تصدره في نهاية كل عام والذي صدر أمس ثلاث نساء أمريكيات أفشين اسرار الشركات اللائي يعملن بها للقب شخصية العام التي تختارها المجلة الأميركية سنويا. واشادت المجلة بدور النساء الثلاث في الكشف عن المخالفات التى اودت بمؤسساتهن الى الفشل. 

وكانت اثنتان منهن، وهما شيرون واتكينز (43 عاما) نائبة رئيس شركة 'انرون كورب' للطاقة، وسينثيا كوبر من شركة 'وورلد كوم' للاتصالات، قد كشفتا عن مخالفات محاسبية ضخمة في شركتيهما اللتين اعلنتا الافلاس في وقت سابق من هذا العام، حيث قدمت واتكينز مذكرة شديدة اللهجة الى كينيث لاي رئيس 'إنرون' عام 2001 كشفت فيها عن اجراءات مخالفات محاسبية وحذرت من ان الشركة قد تسقط في سلسلة من الفضائح المحاسبية. 
اما كوبر فقامت منفردة بحملة داخل شركتها 'وورلد كوم' للكشف عن مخالفات محاسبية للتغطية على خسائر بلغت 3.8 مليار دولار. 

أما الثالثة فهي كولين رولي المسؤولة بمكتب المباحث الفيدرالي (اف.بي.آي) والتي كتبت في مايو الماضي مذكرة الى مدير المكتب روبرت مولر قالت فيها ان رؤساءها في ولاية مينيسوتا لم يبالوا بطلبها الذي قدمته قبل الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001 للتحري عن زكريا موسوي الذي يعتقد انه كان ضمن طاقم قراصنة الجو الذين نفذوا هجمات سبتمبر. 

ووقع اختيار المجلة على النساء الثلاث برغم انه كان ضمن المرشحين للقب شخصية 2002 الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش، وأسامة بن لادن زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، ونائب الرئيس ديك تشيني، واليوت سبيتزر المحامي العام لنيويورك. 

وقال جيم كيلي مدير تحرير مجلة التايم: 'اردنا الاحتفاء بثلاث شخصيات عادية قامت باشياء غير عادية'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشفت مصادر رياضيه اليوم ان اسرائيل اعلنت فشلها في تخصيص ملعب يستضيف مبارياتها في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية التي تقام نهائياتها في البرتغال عام 2004. 

وكان الاتحاد الأوربي (يوفا) قد فرض على اسرائيل اللعب خارج اراضيها بسبب الأوضاع الأمنية، وهو ما دفع الاتحاد الإسرائيلي لكرة القدم للتخطيط لإقامتها على ملعب 'فيكاراج رود' في مدينة واتفورد الإنجليزية، لكن خطته بهذا الشأن فشلت بسبب التكلفة المرتفعة. 

وقال رئيس الاتحاد الإسرائيلي جافري ليفي: 'إن السعر المطلوب لكل مباراة كان 480 ألف دولار مما يعني فعلياً استبعاد أي فرصة لإقامة مباريات إسرائيل في واتفورد الواقعة على مسافة 24 كيلومترا شمالي لندن'.
وادعى ليفي وجود مخطط يهدف لمنع إسرائيل من استضافة مبارياتها بملعب نادي واتفورد الذي يلعب في دوري الدرجة الأولى الإنجليزي. 

وأضاف ليفي: 'أعرف أن تكاليف الحراسة لمباراة في واتفورد حين يكون الاستاد ممتلئ هي 24 الف دولارا، ومن الواضح أن هناك من لا يريدنا أن نلعب هناك'.

يذكر ان اسرائيل تلعب في المجموعة الأولى بتصفيات كأس أوروبا والتى تضم ايضا فرنسا وسلوفينيا وقبرص ومالطا، وهي تحتل المركز الثاني في المجموعة بفارق 6 نقاط عن فرنسا التي فازت بمبارياتها الثلاث التي لعبتها. 

وكان من المقرر أن تلعب إسرائيل مع قبرص في 16 أكتوبر الماضي، لكن الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم حدد يوم 30 أبريل موعداً جديداً لعدم العثور على ملعب.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

طلب نادى ايفرتون الانجليزي استعارة ابراهيم سعيد لاعب الاهلي بدلاً من شرائه اعتباراً من اول يناير المقبل ولمدة اربعة اشهر فقط ثم الشراء بعد هذه المدة وهو النظام الذي يتبعه النادي الانجليزي عند شراء للاعبين مثلما فعل مؤخرا مع اللاعب النيجيري يوبو عندما استعاره من ناديه الفرنسى مارسيليا ثم اشتراه بعد ذلك. 

ولم يفصح النادي الأهلي بعد عن التفاصيل المادية للعرض الإنجليزي وان كان من المتوقع ان يصل العرض الخاص بالإعارة الى نحو 200 الف دولار، بينما لم يقرر النادي الإنجليزي بعد المقابل المادي في حالة رغبته في ضم ابراهيم سعيد نهائيا الى صفوفه عقب انتهاء مده الإعارة. 

ونجاح صفقة ابراهيم سعيد ستكون على حساب لاعب ايرلندي وذلك بعد اقتناع المدير الفني لايفرتون بمستوى وامكانيات نجم الاهلي، وسيقوم المهندس عدلي القيعي مدير التسويق بعرض كافة بنود التعاقد والفاكسات المتبادلة بين الناديين على مجلس الإدارة لاتخاذ القرار النهائي حتى يتمكن اللاعب من السفر الي انجلترا والمشاركة مع ناديه الجديد في بداية يناير المقبل. 

من جهة اخرى اكد حسام البدرى المدرب العام لفريق الكرة بالنادي الاهلي ان فريقه لن يتأثر بغياب اللاعب ابراهيم سعيد في حال موافقة ادارة النادي على اعارته الى ايفرتون، وقال البدري ان الجهاز الفنى لديه البديل الجاهز والكفء لسد فراغ غياب ابراهيم سعيد ولن يكون هناك خوف على الفريق خاصة في مباراته المقبلة امام الزمالك يوم 30 يناير المقبل بالدورى العام.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حددت محكمة القضاء الاداري بالقاهرة جلسة 10 يناير القادم للنظر في أول دعوى من نوعها لإلغاء منهج كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة نهائيا من السنة الأولى الى الرابعة، وكان الطالب حامد مكي المنتسب الى كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة قد تقدم بالدعوى طالبا الغاء منهج التدريس زاعما مخالفته للشريعة الإسلامية. 

وقال الطالب الذي يبلغ من العمر 43 عاما ان المواد المقررة بالكلية معظمها يدعو الى الشرك والخروج عن ملة الاسلام باستثناء مادة الشريعة الاسلامية، وقد تقدم الطالب بدعواه ضد كل من رئيس الوزراء ورئيس مجلس الشعب ووزير التعليم العالي ورئيس جامعة القاهرة وعميد كلية الحقوق، مؤكدا في الوقت ذاته انه لا يطعن في مواد الدستور المصري أو مادة من مواده لان ذلك اختصاص المحكمة الدستورية العليا إلا ان المنهج الدراسي هو بمثابة قرار اداري يشترك في صنعه وصياغته رئيس الوزراء والبرلمان ووزير التعليم العالي ورئيس جامعة القاهرة وعميد كلية الحقوق وبناء عليه تكون جهة الاختصاص هي مجلس الدولة. 

وضمت اوراق الدعوى أن مناهج التدريس بكلية الحقوق 'هي أفكار المشركين والكافرين أعداء الله وأعداء الدين الذين قاتلونا وسلبوا أراضينا وانتهكوا حرمات أهلينا سواء كانوا من اليونانيين القدامى أو الرومانيين اللاحقين الذين احتلوا الأرض المصرية وأكثروا فيها الفساد أو الحديث منهم وهم الفرنسيون والانجليز'.

واشارت الدعوى الى ان مناهج التدريس لمجالات وتخصصات أخرى سواء كانت عملية كالطب والهندسة والعلوم والزراعة أو نظرية كالمواد التجارية والأدبية والسياسية لا تدخل ضمن عناصر الدعوى ليس لانتفائها مضمون وهدف وغاية ما تدعو إليه مناهج كلية الحقوق ولكن لانتفاء صفة الطاعن حيث انه طالب في كلية الحقوق.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تستعد مصر لاجراء جولة جديدة من المحادثات مع الجماعات الفلسطينية في اطار الجهود لوقف العمليات ضد اهداف اسرائيلية وبث الحياة في عملية السلام المتوقفة. 

وقال مسؤول فلسطيني امس ان وفدين من حركة المقاومة الاسلامية حماس وقيادة الجبهة الديمقراطية لتحرير فلسطين توجها الى القاهرة لاجراء لقاءات مع مسؤولين مصريين في اطار المساعي التي تقوم بها مصر للتوصل الى اتفاق وطني شامل بين الفصائل الفلسطينية.واضاف المسؤول ان وفدا من حماس مؤلفا من اسامة حمدان وعماد العلمي، توجه الى القاهرة وسيجتمع مع مسؤولين مصريين اليوم من اجل التحضير للحوار المتوقع استئنافه في منتصف الاسبوع المقبل على الاغلب بين حركتي حماس وفتح برعاية مصرية. 

واكد ان محمود عباس (ابو مازن) امين سر اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية والرجل الثاني فيها سيرأس وفد فتح بينما ينتظر ان يرأس وفد حماس خالد مشعل رئيس المكتب السياسي الذي يقيم في دمشق. 

وفى دمشق ايضا اكد بيان صادر عن الجبهة الديموقراطية لتحرير فلسطين ان وفدا من قيادتها غادر العاصمة السورية امس متوجها الى القاهرة تلبية لدعوة رسمية في سياق المساعي التي تحاول مصر القيام بها للتقريب بين الاطراف الفلسطينية. 

وكانت القاهرة قد استضافت جولة اولى من الحوار بين حركتي حماس وفتح مطلع نوفمبر الماضي ومن المقرر ان تتبعها جولة ثانية خلال اسبوع، ويهدف الحوار الى ضمان الوحدة الداخلية وتنسيق سبل مواجهة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي بعدما دعت السلطة الفلسطينية مرارا الى وقف العمليات التي تستهدف مدنيين وادانتها.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عقد الرئيس المصرى حسني مبارك اجتماعاً وزارياً صباح أمس بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة لمناقشة عدد من القضايا التي يتضمنها بيان الحكومة الذي يلقيه رئيس الوزراء أمام مجلس الشعب الأحد القادم. حضر الاجتماع الدكتور عاطف عبيد رئيس الوزراء وصفوت الشريف وزير الإعلام والمستشار فاروق سيف النصر وزير العدل وكمال الشاذلي وزير الدولة لشئون مجلسي الشعب والشوري وحبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية والدكتور زكريا عزمي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية. 

و ناقش الرئيس الجانب التشريعي في مشروع قانون البنوك‏‏ والضمانات التي يحققها لزيادة قدرة البنك المركزي وفاعليته في الإشراف علي السياسات المصرفية‏.‏ كما ناقش الرئيس مبارك الجانب الخاص بالعقوبات التي ينص عليها المشروع بما يحقق الانضباط‏‏ ولا يؤثر بالسلب علي الأداء الاقتصادي‏ بالإضافة إلي إحكام الرقابة‏ والمحاسبة‏‏ وتحقيق التوازن‏‏ واستعرض مشروع محكمة الأسرة . 

وصرح السيد صفوت الشريف وزير الإعلام ان من أهم الموضوعات التي نوقشت خلال الاجتماع الجانب التشريعي في مشروع قانون البنوك والضمانات التي يحققها سواء بالنسبة لزيادة وفاعلية وقوة وقدرة البنك المركزي وإشرافه ومتابعته للسياسات المصرفية كما ناقش الرئيس مبارك الجانب الخاص بالعقوبات التي ينص عليها مشروع قانون البنوك بما يحقق الانضباط وفي نفس الوقت بما يتناسب مع طبيعة العمل الاقتصادي حتي لا يؤثر بالسلب علي الأداء ويحقق أحكام الرقابة والمحاسبة مع إحداث توازن بما لا يحد من اتخاذ القرار. 

وأضاف وزير الإعلام أن الرئيس مبارك طلب من وزير الداخلية تسهيل القيد بالجداول الانتخابية الذي سيستمر حتي‏31‏ يناير المقبل لإتاحة الفرصة لمشاركة المرأة والشباب‏,‏ وكل الفئات في أي انتخابات مقبلة‏.‏ كما طلب الرئيس توسيع المنافذ للقيد لممارسة الحق الذي نص عليه الدستور‏.‏ وقد انتهت وزارة العدل من إعداد مشروع قانون محاكم الأسرة التي تتولي النظر في جميع مشكلات الطلاق‏ والنفقة‏.‏

وصرح المستشار فاروق سيف النصر وزير العدل أن مقار محكمة الأسرة ستكون في جميع المحاكم الابتدائية بصفة مؤقتة لحين إعداد مبني ينشأ خصيصا لمباشرة دعاوي الأسرة‏‏ ينتظر الانتهاء من إقامته عام‏2006.‏ وأوضح وزير العدل أيضا أنه سيراعي في تنفيذ المبني أن يقوم علي تخطيط خاص‏,‏مثل إقامة الحدائق المزودة بوسائل الترفيه والتسلية‏‏ بحيث يضفي البهجة علي الأطفال المطلوبين في المحكمة‏‏ وأشار إلي أنه سيكون للنيابة العامة دور توفيقي قبل إحالة الدعوي إلي المحكمة‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

من المقرر ان يفتتح فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة المصرى اوائل العام المقبل مقبرة ( بانحسي ) الأثرية منذ اكتشافها عام‏1988‏ وهي المقبرة الفرعونية الوحيدة المتبقية في القاهرة. 

و تعود المقبرة إلي عصر الأسرة الـ‏26‏ الفرعونية وتم الكشف عنها بالمصادفة أثناء قيام نقابة المحامين بإنشاء مبان خاصة بها في المنطقة وأثناء حفر الأساسات ظهرت شواهد أثرية وتم وقف العمل فورا وبدأت بعثة أثرية في إجراء الحفائر بالموقع إلي أن تم الكشف عن المقبرة . المقبرة كانت علي عمق‏5‏ أمتار في باطن الأرض ونظرا لارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية بالمطرية وعين شمس غمرت المقبرة بالكامل بالمياه فتم نقلها إلي موقع بديل لترميمها وإعادة تركيبها مرة أخري بعد تجهيز الموقع‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكد العراق امس الاثنين ان مقاتلاته ومضاداته الارضية اسقطت طائرة استطلاع امريكية بدون طيار قادمة من المجال الجوي الكويتي.وجاء في بيان صادر عن ناطق عسكري عراقي أن طائرة تجسس أمريكية من نوع 'بريديتور' دخلت الأجواء العراقية قادمة من الكويت. وأشار البيان إلى أن المضادات الأرضية والطائرات الحربية العراقية تمكنت من إسقاط طائرة التجسس في الثالثة والنصف بعد ظهر أمس . 

وقال متحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع الامريكية (البنتاجون) ان طائرة تجسس عسكرية امريكية بلا طيار فقدت الاثنين بعدما اطلقت طائرة حربية عراقية النار عليها فوق منطقة حظر الطيران الجنوبية. وهذه في ما يبدو هي اول عملية اسقاط طائرة بدون طيار في منطقة حظر الطيران منذ صدور قرار مجلس الامن بنزع التسلح في نوفمبر. واضاف إن العراق أطلق النار على طائرات التحالف 500 مرة حتى الآن هذا العام. 

وقال ريتشارد مايرز رئيس الاركان الامريكية المشتركة انه لا يري الحادث تصعيدا للنزاع مع العراق بسبب مطالب نزع التسلح.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشف استطلاع للرأي اجري مؤخرا في بريطانيا أن غالبية المسلمين البريطانيين يرون أن الحرب ضد الارهاب تحولت الى حرب ضد الاسلام، وأن الهجوم الوشيك الذي تقوده الولايات المتحدة ضد العراق سيزيد من تعميق هذا الشعور بين المسلمين حول العالم. 

وأعرب المشاركين في الإستطلاع عن قلقهم من تسبب هذه الحرب في تعميق موجة العداء التي استهدفت المسلمين الغربيين خاصة منذ أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. 

وأكد المشاركون في الإستطلاع انهم لايعتقدون صحة ضلوع تنظيم القاعدة في هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. وطالب 84 % ممن شملهم الإستطلاع والذين بلغ عددهم 500 مسلم الحكومة البريطانية بعدم خوض الحرب الوشيكة ضد العراق دون تفويض من الامم المتحدة والبرلمان البريطاني. 

وأكد هؤلاء أن الحملة العسكرية التى تقودها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ضد الارهاب تبدو لهم أنها تستهدف المسلمين أولاً واخيراً. وقالوا إن القيام بعمل عسكري ضد العراق سيفسر لديهم على هذه النحو. 

وذكر 37 % من المشاركين في الاستطلاع أنهم تعرضوا لإساءات فقط لكونهم مسلمين، موضحين ان ذلك جاء في سياق موجة العداء العنصري التي عانى منها المسلمون البريطانيون في أعقاب هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. بينما اعتبر 11 % منهم أن توجيه ضربات جديدة للولايات المتحدة سيكون عملاً يمكن تبريره. ورأى 8 % أن شن هجوم 'إرهابي' على اهداف في بريطانيا سيكون ايضاً سلوكاً له مبرراته.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكدت سلطات امنية في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة نبأ القائها القبض على عبدالرحيم النشيري الملقب بأمير البحر ومسئول العمليات البحرية في تنظيم القاعدة ومسئول عملياتها في منطقة الخليج الذي كان يعد لتفجير عدة اهداف اقتصادية حيوية داخل الإمارات. 

وقالت المصادر ان اجهزة الأمن الإماراتية تمكنت من اعتقال النشيري قبل أن يتمكن من تنفيذ مخططه لتفجير عدة أهداف حيوية، ويعتبر النشيري واحد من اخطر الاشخاص الذين وردت اسماؤهم في قائمة أمريكية من 20 شخصا من تنظيم القاعدة، كما انه كان من المتهمين الرئيسيين في التخطيط لتفجير سفارتي الولايات المتحدة في نيروبي ودار السلام في اغسطس 1998 وكذلك في تفجير المدمرة الأميركية 'يو اس اس كول' باليمن وناقلة النفط الفرنسية ليمبورج في اكتوبر 2002. 

وقالت صحيفة 'واشنطن بوست' الأمريكية إن السلطات في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة قامت بتسليم النشيري بعد اعتقاله إلى وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية التي قامت بدورها بنقله جوا إلى موقع تابع لها في الأردن تم إنشاؤه للتحقيق مع أعضاء 'القاعدة'. وقالت المصادر إن السلطات الامنية في الامارات ضبطت بحوزة النشيري السعودي الجنسية عدة وثائق اثبات شخصية مزورة من عدة دول، اضافة الى كومبيوتر شخصي وعدد من اجهزة الهواتف المحمولة كانت تحوي ارقام أعوانه في المنطقة. 

من جهة آخرى كشفت تقارير أمريكية أن النشيري كان يتلقى دروسا في الطيران في إمارة أم القوين الإماراتية بالقرب من خطوط الملاحة البحرية الحيوية في مضيق هرمز عندما قبضت عليه سلطات الأمن الإماراتية. 

وقال مسؤول أمريكي إن النشيري جند أحد أقاربه لقيادة الشاحنة التي انفجرت خارج السفارة الأمريكية في نيروبي في 7 أغسطس 1998. 

ولم يعلن بعد عن كيفية دخول النشيري إلى الإمارات العربية المتحدة أو من أي جهة قدم إليها، ولكنه كان تحت المراقبة منذ عدة أسابيع قبل إلقاء القبض عليه. وقال المسؤولون إنه كان يعيش حياة ترف وبذخ. 

وكان مصدر أمني إماراتي قد صرح بأنه تم القاء القبض على النشيري في بداية أكتوبر الماضي الا إن السلطات المختصة رأت تأجيل الاعلان عن تفاصيل تسليمه لدواع أمنية.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في ختام أعمال ملتقى وزراء الصناعة العرب امس الاثنين - الذي انعقد على مدى يومين - في عمان دعا إلى تأمين الدعم اللازم للصناعة الفلسطينية لمواجهة ( الخسائر الجسيمة ) التي منيت بها جراء الاحتلال الإسرائيلي. 

وقد اشارت ارقام المنظمة العربية للصناعة والتنمية والتعدين التي اعدت دراسة شاملة عن الصناعات العربية عرضت في المؤتمر الى ان مساهمة الصناعة الفلسطينية في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي لم تتجاوز العشرة في المائة منذ 1967. وكان محافظ سلطة النقد الفلسطينية امين حداد صرح في اكتوبر الماضي ان حجم التراجع في النشاط الاقتصادي الفلسطيني يزيد على نسبة 70% في جميع القطاعات. 

لم يشر الملتقى الذي شارك وفد عراقي في اعماله الى اي بند خاص بالعراق المهدد بضربة عسكرية مرجحة في توصياته الختامية. وكان وزير الصناعة العراقي ميسر الشلاح صرح على هامش المؤتمر ان عمليات التفتيش التي تقوم بها الفرق الدولية على المصانع العراقية 'تشل' الصناعة العراقية مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه التزام بلاده القرار الدولي 1441 حول التفتيش عن الاسلحة العراقية. 

ودعا الملتقى الذي شاركت في اعماله وفود من 19 دولة عربية الى تنفيذ سياسات صناعية فاعلة على المستويين القطري والاقليمي وتنمية بيئة الاعمال والاستثمار الصناعي في الوطن العربي. 

كما اكدت على ضرورة مشاركة القطاع الخاص بشكل فاعل في وضع وتنفيذ السياسات الخاصة بالتنمية الاقتصادية والتنسيق بين التشريعات العربية المعنية. 

وكانت الوفود العربية ناقشت مسودة استراتيجية لتفعيل الصناعة العربية المشتركة وسوف تعرض التوصيات الختامية التي اقرتها على القمة العربية المرتقبة في البحرين في اذار/مارس 2003. 

وتشير ارقام الجامعة العربية الى ان الصناعة العربية ساهمت في تامين 190 مليار دولار من اجمالي الناتج المحلي العربي عام 2000. كما شكلت قيمة المبادلات التجارية بين الدول العربية 5،8 % فقط من اجمالي المبادلات بين الدول العربية والخارج في العام نفسه .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

في إطار خطة وزارة التعليم العالي لتأهيل شباب الجامعات وإعداد كوادر مدربة على أحدث التكنولوجيا العالمية ، وفي سعيها نحو اعداد طلاب الجامعات لمواجهة الحياة العملية بطريقة متميزة ، اعلنت وزارة التعليم العالي بالتعاون مع مايكروسوفت مصر عن الانتهاء من المرحلة الاولى من برنامج مايكروسوفت لدعم مشروعات التخرج لطلاب الجامعات المصرية واستخدام التقنيات وأدوات التطوير الحديثة والتي استفاد منه حتى الان اكثر من 236 طالب من 5 جامعات مصرية بالاضافة الى معهد تكنولوجيا المعلومات و الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا. 

ويعد هذا البرنامج جزءا من استراتيجية مايكروسوفت الثابتة وإحدى مظاهر العلاقة المتميزة بين الشركة والمجتمع المصرى والذي يُعد نتيجة ملموسة للجهود الاجتماعية والفنية التى تبذلها الشركة للنهوض بخريجى الجامعات المصرية وتدريبهم على أخر الإصدارات من البرمجيات بكافة أنواعها مما يساعدهم على الارتقاء بمستوياتهم الفنية وتحسين مستوياتهم الوظيفية. 

. كما يعتبر هذا المشروع دليلاً قاطعًا على تعاظم الدور الذى تلعبه شركات تكنولوجيا المعلومات –وعلى رأسها شركة مايكروسوفت- لتأهيل الشباب وتسليحهم بمهارات وخبرات تساعدهم على تبوء المكانة المناسبة لكل منهم. 

وقال د مفيد شهاب وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي “ على الرغم من أن حقل تكنولوجيا المعلومات فى مصر يتضمن العديد من المحاور والجوانب التى تؤثر وتتأثر به، إلا أن العنصر البشرى يظل غالبا هو المحور والجانب الأهم فى هذه العملية التنموية. 

وأضاف قائلا ' وبالإضافة إلى الجهود المضنية التي تبذلها الدولة بكافة هيئاتها وأجهزتها فى النهوض بصناعة تكنولوجيا المعلومات في مصر، هناك دور شركات تكنولوجيا المعلومات على اختلاف أنواع الخدمات التي تقدمها وأحجامها، وهو دور يلقى كل التأييد والشكر والامتنان من الدولة بكافة مؤسساتها. ولقد سعدت بما وجدت من جهود تبذلها هذه الشركات وعلى رأسها شركة 'مايكروسوفت' - حيث يأتى هذا البرنامج الطموح كأحد دلائل هذه الجهود المساعي لرفعة هذا الوطن عن طريق تزويد شبابه بكل ما هو جديد عن البرمجيات وخاصة أدوات التطوير وإعداد الحلول البرمجية المختلفة.' 

وقال كريم رمضان مدير مايكروسوفت مصر ' على الرغم من الطفرات والتطورات التى استطاعت بها مايكروسوفت ان تدعم صناعة تكنولوجيا المعلومات لم نغفل على الإطلاق الدور البشرى وما يمثله من استثمار فعال واستخدام مفيد لكل منتجاتنا.' 

واضاف قائلا ' وكان هذا البرنامج أحد الدلائل الهامة على أننا بقدر ما ننتظر الكثير من شباب الجامعات والكليات المتخصصة، بقدر ما نفكر فى شبابنا ونساعد على تأهيلهم بالقدر الذى يساعدهم على الوفاء بالتزاماتهم تجاه أنفسهم أولاً ونحو صناعة تكنولوجيا المعلومات بهذا البلد العظيم

. ومن هنا جاءت فكرة تبنى دعم وإظهار مشروعات تخرج طلاب الجامعات المصرية وأرشفتها بحيث يتم الإعلان عنها وتقديمها فى صورة احترافية فعالة تمثل الخطوة الاولى لتقديمهم إلى سوق تكنولوجيا المعلومات بطريقة جيدة لتوفر أمامهم فرص التوظيف والترقى المختلفة.' 

وقال رمضان ' لا تتوقف احلامنا وآمالنا عند هذا الحد ، بل اننا نخطط لأكثر من ذلك من خلال رؤية طموحة للمستقبل تهدُف إلى التواصل التام والمستمر مع المجتمع من خلال صورٍ عديدة من أجل تحقيق الأهداف المرجوة المتمثلة فى مواكبة التطورات الأحدث فى عالم البرمجيات، وذلك في ظل القيادة الحكيمة للرئيس حسني مبارك الذي يؤمن بدور التكنولوجيا في تحقيق التقدم على ارض مصر'

وقال د. عبد الحي عبيد امين عام المجلس الاعلى للجامعات ' يمثل التعليم الجامعي ارقى المراحل التعليمية التي يحصل عليها الفرد ،والتي يصل اليها كل من اجتهد وحاول ان يضيف لنفسه علوم جديدة ويتعرف على الاخرين ويكتشف ميوله ورغباته ومواهبه ، ويحاول كل طالب في هذه المرحلة ان يقدم ابداعاته للغير ليثبت كفاءته وقدرته على اقتحام الحياة العملية مسلحا بمهارات متميزة تجعله ناجحا في هذه الحياة. ولما كانت مشروعات التخرج والابحاث التي يقدمها الطالب في نهاية العام هي اكبر دليل على قدرته على استيعاب العلوم التي تلقاها وهضمها ، بل والقيام بابتكار وابداع تطبيقات عليها ، فان القيام بارشفة هذه المشروعات يعني القدرة على تعريف الاخرين بهذه المشروعات والقاء الضوء على ماتحتويه من افكار جديدة مما يعني فرص عمل افضل وحياة عملية ناجحة

. ولهذ فان وزارة التعليم العالي والمجلس الاعلى للجامعات نشجع هذه الجهود الكبيرة من جانب شركات تكنولوجيا المعلومات وعلى رأسها مايكروسوفت التي تقدم الدعم الكامل لهذه المشروعات حتى تخرج للنور. 

.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أصدر البرنامج الانمائي للأمم المتحدة والصندوق العربي للانماء الاقتصادي والاجتماعي مؤخرا ربط تقرير التنمية الانسانية العربية لعام‏2002 الذى ربط احراز تقدم في المسيرة التنموية العربية بإجراء مجموعة غيرات الجوهرية في عدد من الأمور علي رأسها تنمية العلاقات العربية ـ العربية وتغيير الرؤية العربية للتنمية لاسيما في دور المعرفة والحريات والمرأة وكذلك التنظيم المجتمعي بمعناه الواسع‏ . 

و قد عقدت بالجامعة الامريكية ندوة لمناقشة التقرير وشارك فيها الدكتور نادر فرجاني الذي اشرف علي اعداد التقرير وعدد من الخبراء وفريق العمل ، و التى كشفت عن تحديات كبيرة تواجه الدول العربية للنهوض بالمسيرة التنموية واحراز تقدم في المجالات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والارتقاء بالتنمية البشرية وأكدت الدكتورة ريما خلف هنيدي مساعد الامين العام للأمم المتحدة والمدير الاقليمي لمكتب الدول العربية في برنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي ،ان التقرير هو الأول عن التنمية الانسانية في المنطقة العربية وحاول ان يتصدي لمشكلات التنمية في العالم العربي وان يضع الحلول المناسبة لمعالجتها مشيرة الي ان التقرير لم يقتصر علي مناقشة المتغيرات الاقتصادية في تحليل مشكلات التنمية بل كان شاملا وتعرض لجميع جوانب بناء القررات الانسانية في المنطقة العربية‏.‏

و قد اخرج التقرير ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية تسببت خلال العقود الماضية في كبح جماح التنمية في البلدان العربية واسماها النواقص الثلاثة وهي النقص في الحرية والنقص في تمكين المرأة ومنحها أدوارا اكثر فاعلية في المجتمع وأخيرا النقص في المعرفة‏. ‏وقد أظهرت المناقشات التي دارت حول التقرير تباطؤ شديدا في معدلات النمو الاقتصادي وتدنيا في الانتاجية بالمنطقة العربية خلال الفترة الماضية الأمر الذي انعكس علي ان دخل الفرد بالدول العربية أقل من الدخل في مناطق العالم الاخري . 

و قال الدكتور ابراهيم العيسوي استاذ الاقتصاد بمعهد التخطيط القومي والباحث الرئيسي لمشروع مصر‏2020‏ بمنتدي العالم الثالث بالقاهرة والذي شارك في فعاليات الندوة ان أهم ما أبرزه التقرير هو انه سابق لأوانه الاحتفال بالانجازات والتنمية للبلدان العربية فالبرغم من الانجازات المحققة في مجالات شتي رصدها التقرير مثل تخفيض مستوي الفقر المادي الموقع وبناء عدد كبير من مؤسسات العمل العربي المشترك الا ان المقارنة الدولية تبرز ان معدلات التقدم أقل في المجموعة العربية منه في المجموعات الاقليمية الاخري في عدد كبير من المجالات‏.‏ وأكد ان التقرير رسم صورة شاملة ومتعددة الابعاد لأوضاع التنمية في الوطن العربي وذلك بوضع المعلومات المستمدة من مصادر متعددة جنبا الي جنب وبعقد المقارنات بين مجموعة الدول العربية والمجموعات الاخري اتضح وجود قصور جوهرية في الاداء التنموي العربي‏.‏

و قد خرج الدكتور ابراهيم العيسوي بعشر ملاحظات حول تقرير التنمية الانسانية العربية لعام‏2002‏ أهمها ان مثل هذا التقرير كان مطلوبا لتقديم مادة مهمة عن اوضاع التنمية البشرية واقتراح السبل الكفيلة بتحسينها مؤكدا ان الساحة العربية كانت تفتقر الي هذا التقرير والثانية تقديم معلومات جديدة لابعاد التنمية في الوطن العربي اصابت الجميع بالصدمة نتيجة القصور الشديد في الاداء التنموي العربي والملاحظة الثالثة هي صراحة وجرأة التقرير حيث طرح المشكلات والتحديات المستقبلية‏,‏ وعدم التزامه بالمعالجة الدبلوماسية التي عادة ما تلاحظ في التقارير العالمية أو القطرية للتنمية البشرية فهو ان كان قد ذكر الجوانب الايجابية في الاداء التنموي‏,‏ لكنه اكد على انها محدودة ومعدلات تقدمها بطيئة في أغلب الاحوال‏.‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قام كبار مزودي برامج الكمبيوتر العالميين بتجديد ثقتهم في تيك ديتا ، رائدة شركات الشرق الأوسط في مجال التوزيع لمنتجات تكنولوجيا المعلومات ، من أجل تسويق ودعم برامج الكمبيوتر الشرعية عبر قنوات بيع التجزئة الإقليمية وذلك من خلال طرح الإصدار الثاني من 'دليل تراخيص البرمجيات

إن إصرار صناعة البرمجيات على تشجيع التعامل مع برامج الكمبيوتر المرخصة بصورة صحيحة ودعمها نتج عن دراسة أجرتها شركة آي. دي. سي. بتكليف من تيك ديتا حول أوضاع قنوات بيع التجزئة الإقليمية في عام 2002 والتي أظهرت هذه الدراسة أن معظم تجار التجزئة في المنطقة توقعوا نمو مبيعات البرمجيات بنسبة تتراوح بين 10-20% في عام 2003 ، مما دفع تيك ديتا وشركاءها من مزودي البرمجيات إلى القلق حول نسبة النمو التي ستضيع نتيجة نشاطات القرصنة من حجم النمو الكلي المتوقع. 

وضح ستيف لوكي ، مدير تيك ديتا ، قائلا :' إن الخسائر لا تقتصر على صافي أرباح المزودين والموزعين فحسب ، بل تمتد لتشمل تجار التجزئة وعملاءهم وأوضاعهم الاقتصادية أيضا. ولا شك في خطورة الأمر خصوصا وأن الدراسات المحلية قد أظهرت بأن البرمجيات المرخصة هي أقل منتجات تكنولوجيا المعلومات مبيعا في عام 2002 . لقد تم تحديث محتويات الدليل الجديد بإضافة برامج الترخيص الجديدة التي وضعها المزودون العالميون. كما روعي في كتابة الدليل سهولة الاطلاع على البرامج المتعددة واستيعابها ، بناء على ردود الأفعال التي تلقيناها من قنوات بيع التجزئة إثر الإصدار الأول الذى صدر بالتعاون مع مايكرسوفت واوراكل وعدد كبير من الشركات العالمية العاملة فى هذا المجال.'

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرحت مجموعة إيني الإيطالية للنفط والغاز إنها اكتشفت مكمنا كبيرا للغاز الطبيعي في مياه البحر المتوسط قبالة السواحل المصرية تبلغ احتياطياته المحتملة 30 مليار متر مكعب. 

وقالت الشركة ان عمليات الحفر وصلت إلى عمق 2040 مترا في بئر التنين/1 على مسافة 80 كلم تقريبا من مدينة دمياط وإن الغاز تدفق بمعدل 700 ألف متر مكعب يوميا. وأضافت أن التقديرات المبدئية تشير إلى أن المكمن يحتوي على ما بين 15 و30 مليار متر مكعب. 

وقال المدير التنفيذي بالشركة فيتوريو مينكاتو ( هذا اكتشاف مهم للغاية ليس فقط بسبب الحجم المحتمل للمكمن بل لقربه من مصنع تسييل الغاز الذي تبنيه يونيون فينوسا في دمياط ،اكد ان سيسمح هذا لشركة إيني بتدعيم مركزها في سوق تسييل الغاز الطبيعي ). و قد فازت إيني بصفقة لشراء 50% من وحدة الغاز الطبيعي التابعة لشركة يونيون فينوسا الإسبانية في صفقة قدرت قيمة وحدة الغاز بمبلغ 930 مليون يورو (958 مليون دولار). وتعمل شركة إيني التي تملك الحكومة الإيطالية نحو 30% منها منذ عام 1955 في مصر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر نادي الزمالك توجيه دعوة رسمية الى الكابتن جمال الغندور الحكم الدولي الموجود حاليا في ايطاليا لإدارة مباراته الودية الدولية امام لاتسيو الإيطالي والمقرر لها 3 يناير المقبل ومعه وجيه أحمد وصلاح البري، ومن المنتظر ان يصل الفريق الإيطالي ظهر الخميس 2 يناير حيث يتوجه مباشرة الى فندق شيراتون القاهرة. 

وطبقا للبرنامج المعد مسبقا سيقوم الفريق بزيارة للمتحف المصري ومنطقة الاهرامات صباح يوم المباراة، ويبقى الفريق بالقاهرة حتى يوم السبت 4 يناير ثم يغادر إلي طرابلس الليبية ليلعب مباراة أخري يوم 5 يناير. 

وتتكون البعثة الإيطالية من 55 فردا وتضم 19 لاعبا ومجموعة من الصحفيين الايطاليين، ومن جهة آخرى قرر رعاة المهرجان طبع 67 الف تذكرة وحددوا اسعارها بألف جنيه للمقصورة الرئيسية و250 جنيها للمقصورة الامامية و75 جنيها للدرجة الاولي و15 جنيها للثانية وعشرة جنيهات للدرجة الثالثة. 

من جهة آخرى قال ماتشيني مدرب الفريق انه سوف يصل للقاهرة بكامل نجوم الفريق وان جميع لاعبيه في كامل لياقتهم البدنية وانه سوف يؤدي مباراة جيدة لمعرفة الكرة المصرية ونتائجها مع الفرق الاجنبية. 

اما كرايتوتي رئيس النادي فقد اكد علي احترامه الكامل لقدرات نادي الزمالك بتاريخه الكبير وبوصفه بطلا لافريقيا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) أنه رفض طلب نادي الوداد البيضاوي المغربي بإقامة مباراة كأس السوبر الافريقية في ملعب محايد شكلاً وموضوعاً، لأن ذلك يخالف اللوائح التي تنص على إقامة البطولة باستمرار علي ملعب الفائز بدوري أبطال أفريقيا وان ذلك مطبق بالفعل منذ عام 1996. 

وكان نادى الوداد البيضاوي المغربي قد طلب رسميا من الإتحاد الإفريقي دراسة فكرة اقامة مباراة السوبر الإفريقي بينه وبين الزمالك على ملعب محايد بعيدا عن القاهرة معللا طلبه بالإعتداءات التى تعرض لها لاعبو الرجاء البيضاوي قبل مباراة نهائي دورى الأبطال الإفريقي والتى اقيمت بالقاهرة وفاز بها الزمالك، وأشار الوداد في طلبه الى أول كأس سوبر افريقية والتى جمعت بين الأهلي والزمالك عام 1994 واقيمت في جوهانسبرج.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أعلن مسئول في نادي 'بارتيزان بلجراد' بطل دوري الدرجة الاولى اليوغسلافي لكرة القدم ان نجم وكابتن منتخب المانيا الاسبق لوثار ماتايوس وقع امس الاول عقدا يتولى بمقتضاه تدريب النادي اليوغسلافي، وقال نيناند بيكوفيتش عضو مجلس الادارة المنتدب في النادي ان العقد مدته 18 شهرا. 

وأضاف بيكوفيتش ان العقد يتضمن امكانية التمديد لمدة 12 شهرا اخرى بشرط تأهل بارتيزان لدوري ابطال اوروبا، ورفض بيكوفيتش الكشف عن التفاصيل المالية للصفقة. 

وكان ماتايوس قد وصل الى العاصمة اليوغسلافية بلجراد في وقت سابق من امس الاول لاجراء محادثات مع بارتيزان حول العرض الذي قدمه له لتولي تدريبه. وقال ماتايوس البالغ من العمر 41 عاما للصحفيين في مطار بلجراد ان فكرة تولى تدريب بارتيزان تروق له. 

وذكرت بعض التقارير الصحفية الغربية ان ماتايوس تلقى عرضا بقيمة 750 الف يورو ورحلات طيران مجانية الى مدينته ميونيخ مقابل تدريب بارتيزان بلجراد بطل يوغوسلافيا لمدة 18 شهرا، وأضافت التقارير ان العرض يتضمن ايضا سيارة فخمة وشقة. 

وكان نادي بارتيزان بلجراد يبحث عن مدرب ليحل محل ليوبيسا تومباكوفيتش الذي استقال الخميس الماضي بعد ان قاد الفريق على مدى عشرة مواسم متتالية. 

ولعب ماتايوس 150 مباراة دولية لالمانيا كما قاد بايرن ميونيخ للفوز ببطولة الدوري سبع مرات. الا انه اقيل من منصبه كمدير فني لفريق رابيد فيينا النمساوي في مايو الماضي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت عدة صحف بالمملكة العربية السعودية وأعلن النادي الأهلي السعودي الذي يلعب له اللاعب المصري محمد بركات أن الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم قرر الإلتزام بتسديد رواتب محمد بركات طوال الفترة التى سيقضيها في مصر بعيداً عن النادي لارتباطه مع المنتخب القومي، وذلك في ظل عدم استفادة النادي السعودي من خدمات اللاعب. 

وكان بركات قد غادر السعودية لمشاركة المنتخب القومي في مباراتين وديتين دوليتين، وتغيب عن مشاركة الأهلي في مباراته مع نادي الشعلة، كما سيتغيب عن مباراة الرائد، على ان يعود للمشاركة في مباراة النادي امام الهلال. 

وكان بركات قد اعلن عن شكواه قبل مغادرته لعدم إشراكه في مركزه الأساسي، وقال: 'افضل اللعب في وسط الملعب خلف المهاجمين برغم إصرار المدرب ديمتري على إشراكي في خط المقدمة'.

وسجل بركات لفريقه حتى الآن 5 أهداف خلال بطولة كأس دوري خادم الحرمين الشريفين.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وافق مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي رسميا بعد اجتماع عُقد أمس برئاسة حسن حمدي علي إعارة إبراهيم سعيد لاعب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم لنادي إيفرتون الإنجليزي مقابل 80 ألف جنيه استرليني لمدة خمسة شهور، على ان يبدأ النادي الإنجليزي مفاوضات جديدة مع الأهلي لشراء اللاعب نهائيا في حالة نجاح اللاعب في إثبات وجوده. 
ومن المنتظر ان يغادر ابراهيم سعيد الى انجلترا بداية الإسبوع المقبل حيث تبدأ مدة إعارته في الأول من يناير المقبل، وفي الوقت نفسه قد يبلغ نصيب النادي الأهلي من صفقة الإعارة نحو 100 ألف جنيه استرليني حيث تنص بنود العقد علي حصول النادي علي 50% من القيمة المالية التي يحصل عليها اللاعب عن كل مباراة يخوضها ضمن التشكيل الأساسي لفريق إيفرتون خلال الخمسة شهور وتبلغ القيمة المالية لكل مباراة 3 آلاف جنيه استرليني. 

وينص الاتفاق أيضا علي حصول إبراهيم سعيد علي مرتب أسبوعي يبلغ 10 آلاف جنيه استرليني خلال فترة الإعارة، ومن المنتظر ان تكون مباراة الأهلي والأوليمبي والمقرر لها الخميس المقبل بالإسكندرية هي آخر مباريات ابراهيم سعيد ضمن صفوف النادي الأهلي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

المدينة  الكبرى   الصغرى  
ابو ظبي  25     14 
اثينا  12     6 
اديس ابابا  22     7 
اسطنبول  3     0 
اسوان  20     10 
اكرا  31     22 
الإسكندرية  17     11 
البرازيل  28     17 
الجزائر  18     10 
الخرطوم  27     15 
الدار البيضاء  21     13 
الدوحة  21     15 
الرباط  20     11 
الرياض  18     10 
السويس  18     10 
العريش  18     9 
الغردقة  21     12 
القاهرة  18     11 
الكويت  17     7 
المدينة المنورة  23     11 
المكسيك  22     6 
المنامة  20     11 
امستردام  5     3 
انقرة  -3     -12 
اوتاوا  -5     -11 
باريس  10     5 
براج  -4     -9 
برشلونة  15     7 
برلين  -5     -8 
برن  5     0 
بروكسيل  7     4 
بغداد  13     5 
بكين  -1     -8 
بني غازي  21     9 
بوخارست  -8     -17 
بورسعيد  18     12 
بيروت  15     12 
تونس  17     10 
جدة  28     17 
داكار  27     20 
دبي  25     15 
دمشق  11     2 
دوبلن  10     4 
روما  14     5 
ستوكهولم  -4     -7 
شرم الشيخ  21     11 
طرابلس  19     8 
طوكيو  12     0 
عدن  30     20 
عمان  11     6 
فاليتا  16     10 
فرانكفورت  -6     -10 
فيينا  -5     -12 
كابول  5     -7 
كوبنهاجن  0     -3 
لندن  8     7 
لوكسمبرج  6     2 
ليسبون  16     12 
مدريد  10     6 
مسقط  25     18 
مكة  29     17 
مونت كارلو  12     6 
مونتريال  -5     -11 
نواكشوط  31     16 
نيروبي  25     14 
نيويورك  2     -3 
هونج كونج  13     8 
واجادوجو  31     14 
وارسو  -7     -16 
واشنطن  3     -1

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح د‏.‏سمير سرحان رئيس هيئة الكتاب المصرية انه يجري حاليا إعداد الأجنحة الخاصة بالناشرين المشاركين في الدورة الـ‏35‏ لمعرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب الذين وصل عددهم الي أكثر من‏3‏ آلاف ناشر يمثلون‏90‏ دولة عربية وأجنبية‏ . ومن المقرر ان يقام‏ المعرض من 23 ‏ يناير المقبل ويستمر حتي‏6‏ فبراير.‏ 

ومن المقرر ان تبدأ اللجنة العليا للمعرض و التي شكلها فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة وتضم نخبة من كبار المفكرين والمثقفين والكتاب أول اجتماعاتها الأسبوع المقبل لتحديد المحور الرئيسي للمعرض ومجالات الأنشطة التي ستقام هذا العام في‏11‏ موقعا . 

و قد قررت هيئة الكتاب الإستمرار حتي‏17‏ الشهر المقبل في تلقي الأعمال المتقدمة لمسابقة أفضل كتاب عربي لعام‏2002‏ التي تقام لأول مرة هذا العام ضمن الفعاليات المصاحبة للمعرض و قد بدأت لجنة تضم كبار المفكرين والكتاب فى فحص الأعمال المقدمة للمسابقة والتي وصل عددها حتي الآن نحو‏250‏ عملا في مختلف مجالات الإبداع من المثقفين العرب وسيتم الإعلان عن الفائزين بجوائز افضل الإصدارات العربية خلال حفل افتتاح المعرض .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

رفع مركز ( الكلمة ) لحقوق الانسان بالقاهرة دعوى قضائية ضد الحكومة لالغاء خانة الديانة من البطاقات الشخصية، منعاً لأي تمييز بين المواطنين على أساس ديني. وقد تحددت الجلسة يوم الخامس والعشرين من فبراير المقبل بمحكمة القضاء الاداري بمجلس الدولة. 

وأشاد المركز فى بيان له بقرار الرئيس حسني مبارك باعتبار عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح، حسب تقويم الكنيسة المصرية، والموافق 7 يناير من كل عام إجازة رسمية مدفوعة الأجر لجميع قطاعات الدولة. 

وطالب المركز في بيانه بضرورة الغاء الخط الهمايوني الذي يحوي 10 شروط تسبق بناء أي كنيسة، من بينها أن تكون الكنيسة بعيدة عن السكك الحديدية والمحلات التجارية، وأن تكون بعيدة عن المساجد ومدافن المسيحيين، وأن يكون عدد أفراد الطائفة الموجودة بالمنطقة أكثر من ألف شخص.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أكدت الحكومة المصرية فى رسالة طمأنة جديدة بعث بها يوسف والي نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الزراعة للبرلمان انها اوقفت كافة أعمال وأنواع التطبيع مع اسرائيل في المجال الزراعي كما اكدت على خلو البلاد تماماً من أية مبيدات زراعية منتجة أو واردة من اسرائيل. 

واضافت رسالة والى انه لم يتم التعاقد على استيراد أية مستلزمات انتاج زراعي أو معدات، بل تم وقف التعامل مع الخبراء والأبحاث الاسرائيلية منذ صدور قرار الحكومة بوقف كافة الاتصالات مع اسرائيل، عدا القنوات التي تخدم القضية الفلسطينية. 

ونفت الرسالة استخدام أية مبيدات في مصر ضارة بالصحة و انه لا يتم استخدام أي مبيد قبل استخدامه في بلد المنشأ، كما يجب أن يكون معلوماً مدة بقائه في النبات لفترة تسبق الحصاد بوقت كاف، حتى لا يبقى أثر للمبيدات في ثمار النبات واكدت الرسالة ان كافة المبيدات المسجلة في مصر سريعة التحلل في النبانات والتربة. 

و أوضحت الرسالة أن هناك انخفاضاً كبيراً في استخدام المبيدات الزراعية بفضل التوجه نحو استخدام الطرق البديلة والآمنة لمقاومة الآفات. وأنه يتم تطبيق أساليب المكافحة المتكاملة لكل الآفات التي تصيب المحاصيل ذات الأهمية الاقتصادية، باتباع الوسائل التي تؤدي الى تقليل اعداد الآفات الى ما دون الحد الذي يسبب خسارة كما أن هناك محاصيل لا ترش نهائياً بالمبيدات، مثل القصب والأرز.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكرت الانباء الواردة من ايران ان كارثة طائرة الركاب الاوكرانية التي تحطمت امس فى الاراضى الايرانية كان بسبب خطأ قائد الطائرة فى توجيهها مما ادى الى ارتطامها بجبل 'ابكم' فى بلدة اردستان· وكشفت الأنباء مفاجأة حيث أتضح ان الطائرة الاوكرانية كانت تحمل 39 من علماء الفضاء وخبراء في مؤسسة 'انتونوف' الروسية لصناعة الطائرات. 

وتابعت الأنباء ان الطائرة من طراز 'انتونوف' وكانت قادمة من تركيا الا انها سقطت على بعد 45 كيلو مترا من مدينة اصفهان الإيرانية، ولقي جميع ركابها مصرعهم وعددهم 46 شخصا بالاضافة الى طاقم الطائرة المكون من اربعة أشخاص. 

وذكرت الانباء ان خبراء الطيران البالغ عددهم 39 خبيرا كان من بينهم 33 اوكرانيا والباقي من الروس وكانوا في طريقهم لزيارة ايران والمشاركة فى حفل تدشين طائرة ايرانية من طراز '140 انتونوف' وهى ثمرة مشروع صناعى مشترك بين ايران واوكرانيا. 

وكانت الطائرة التابعة لشركة طيران 'ايروموست ـ خاركيف' تقل خبراء الطيران والفضاء التابعين لشركات اوكرانية وروسية في رحلة اختبارية. وتصنع ايران في اصفهان الطائرة 'انتونوف ـ 140'باسم ايران بترخيص من اوكرانيا. وأجري اول اختبار للطائرة التي تضم 52 مقعدا في فبراير عام 2001. 

وقد أعرب الرئيس الاوكراني ليونيد كوتشما عن تعازيه الحارة امس الى عائلات الضحايا، في حين اعلنت وزارة النقل الاوكرانية ان لجنة خاصة توجهت امس الى مكان الحادث لتحديد ظروف سقوط الطائرة. 
ومن جهته، صرح وزير النقل الايراني احمد خرم في زيارة الى اسلام اباد 'انه من المؤسف للغاية ان جميع الركاب الستة والاربعين ومن بينهم افراد الطاقم لقوا حتفهم'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

هبط الجنيه الإسترليني إلى أدنى مستوى منذ خمسة أشهر مقابل اليورو الأوروبي في معاملات محدودة بسبب استمرار التأثير السلبي لتراجع ثقة المستهلكين. و قد تراجع الإسترليني عن أعلى مستوى أمام الدولار منذ عامين ونصف كان ذلك قبل عطلة عيد الميلاد . 

وقد تراجع الإسترليني عن مستواه المرتفع بعدما أظهرت بيانات انخفاضا مفاجئا في ثقة المستهلكين في ديسمبر لتسجل أدنى مستوى منذ أكتوبر 2001. 

هبط الدولار إلى أدنى مستوى له مقابل الفرنك السويسري منذ أربع سنوات مع استمرار الإقبال على بيع الدولار بسبب مخاوف من هجوم أمريكي على العراق. 

و قد سبب ارتفاع النفط الحاد عزوف المستثمرين عن الدولار إذ سعوا إلى حماية أموالهم بالتخلص من الاستثمارات المحفوفة بمخاطر عالية ووجهوا حصيلتها إلى عملات ذات عائد منخفض تتمتع دولها بفائض كبير في ميزان المعاملات الجارية. 

وقد انخفض الدولار إلى 1.4122 فرنك سويسري ليسجل أدنى مستوى منذ فبراير 1999، كما انخفض أمام اليورو إلى 1.0298 دولار. ولا يفصل هذا الرقم الدولار عن أدنى مستوياته منذ ثلاثة أعوام سوى أقل من نصف سنت.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

سجلت اسعار الذهب في الأسواق المصرية ارتفاعا متناميا خلال الأسابيع الماضية، إذ بلغ سعر الجنيه الذهب 384 جنيها حتى يوم الخميس الماضي بزيادة قدرها 7 جنيهات عن سعره منذ 6 أشهر . وقد أرجع تجار وصناع الذهب هذه الارتفاع الى ارتفاع اسعار الذهب في البورصات العالمية الى 350 دولارا للأونصة بزيادة 100 دولار عن سعرها في يونيوالماضي، وقالوا ان أجواء الحرب التي تخيم على الساحة العالمية واحتمالات توجيه ضربة امريكية للعراق وارتفاع اسعار البترول نتيجة الاضطرابات في فنزويلا أدت الى ارتفاع اسعار الذهب في الأسواق العالمية ومن بينها مصر مؤكدة ارتباط السوق المصري ارتباطا وثيقا بالأسعار الدولية، خصوصا في اسعار المعادن النفيسة. وتوقعوا استمرار موجة الارتفاع هذه في حالة توجيه ضربة امريكية الى العراق نظرا لاتجاه المستثمرين الى شراء الذهب على اعتبار انه الملاذ الآمن للادخار في مثل هذه الظروف. 

و اكد رفيق عباس رئيس شعبة صناع الذهب باتحاد الصناعات ان السوق المصري مرتبط كلي وجزئي بالاسواق العالمية خاصة في ما يتعلق بالمعادن الثمينة. واضاف ان سعر الذهب يظل ثابتا في جميع الأسواق ولذلك اذا انخفضت الاسعار في الداخل يلجأ التجار الى تسييله وتهريبه الى الخارج ليباع بأسعار السوق الدولي واذا حدث العكس يتم تهريب الذهب الى الداخل، مؤكدا ان الذهب كخامة سهلة الخروج من مصر أو الدخول اليها سواء بالطرق المشروعة أو غير المشروعة، وأرجع السبب في ارتفاع الاسعار دوليا الى حالة الحرب التي يعيشها العالم وتزايد احتمالات توجيه ضربة اميركية الى العراق واتجاه المستثمرين الى الادخار في الذهب باعتباره الملاذ الآمن في مثل هذه الظروف المتغيرة. 

وأكد شريف السرجاني رئيس شعبة تجار الذهب باتحاد الغرف التجارية ان سوق الذهب العالمي ينطبق عليه نظرية الآواني المستطرقة، فالأسعار في جميع الدول ثابتة، مؤكدا ان تجار الذهب لا يتكسبون من بيع الذهب كمعدن، ولكن من المتاجرة في القيمة المضافة المتمثلة في المصنعية والتصميمات، وذكر سببا آخر لارتفاع اسعار الذهب عالميا ألا وهو ارتفاع اسعار البترول نتيجة توقف الصادرات الفنزويلية بسبب الاضرابات العمالية في كاركاس، وتوقع استمرار موجة الارتفاع حتى زيادة المعروض من الذهب في الأسواق العالمية عن طريق امدادها بخامات المناجم الجديدة. 

و اضافت سماح نبيل استشاري مجلس الذهب العالمي في مصر ان ارتفاع اسعار الدولار مقابل الجنيه المصري أدى الى ارتفاع اسعار الذهب نتيجة ارتفاع تكاليف الاستيراد التي تتم عادة بالدولار، مؤكدة ان تحديد اسعار الذهب العالمية يتم بالدولار وليس بالجنيه أو أية عملة أخرى. وأضافت أن الأوضاع الاقتصادية الحالية في مصر أدت الى حدوث ركود كبير في سوق الذهب الا انه لم يؤثر سلبا على الاسعار لارتباط السوق المصري بالأسواق العالمية. 

و اكد رئيس مصلحة الدمغة والموازين ان حجم ما تم ادخاله المصلحة ودمغه خلال الأيام الماضية بلغ أربعة أطنان ونصف الطن من المشغولات الذهبية منها ربع الطن من الذهب الأجنبي المستورد. وأضاف أن هذه الكمية تدلل على زيادة ما تم دمغه مقارنة بالفترة السابقة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعلن الدكتور بهاء حلمي رئيس اتحاد بنوك مصر ورئيس بنك مصر الدولي ان البنوك المصرية تبدأ في طرح منتج مصرفي وخدمة مصرفية جديدة هي القروض الاستهلاكية بهدف تحريك الاقتصاد القومي وانعاش السوق المصرية حيث ستؤدي هذه القروض إلي زيادة حجم الطلب الكلي علي السلع والمنتجات الاستهلاكية وخاصة المعمرة والكهربائية والمصنعة‏.‏

و اكد الدكتور بهاء حلمى ان البنوك تبحث دائما عن تطوير منتجاتها وخدماتها المصرفية التي تتلاءم مع متطلبات كل مرحلة‏,‏ وأنه في ظل ظروف السوق الحالية وحالة التباطؤ الاقتصادي سيتم طرح القروض الاستهلاكية لزيادة القوة الشرائية وتحريك السوق التي تعاني من حالة ركود منذ عامين‏,‏ مشيرا الي ان هذه القروض صغيرة الحجم ولكنها تصل الي عدد كبير من الافراد كما ان تحصيلها والالتزام بسدادها يتم بسرعة‏,‏ واضاف ان هذه الأداة المصرفية تسهم بشكل فعال في انعاش السوق‏,‏ جاء ذلك في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده منتدي مصر الاقتصادي الدولي برئاسة محمد شفيق جبر واتحاد البنوك للإعلان عن أول مؤتمر حول التجزئة المصرفية والقروض الاستهلاكية في يناير المقبل‏.‏

عن مزايا القروض الاستهلاكية أشار احمد البرادعي نائب رئيس اتحاد البنوك ورئيس بنك القاهرة ، ان مزاياها تتمثل في توزيع قاعدة المخاطر الائتمانية علي عدد اكبر ولكنها تحتوي علي مخاطر كبيرة في نفس الوقت لانه لا يوجد ضمانات وتعتمد فقط علي تاريخ وسمعة الشخص والعميل المقترض‏.‏

و اكد ان بنك القاهرة نجح في طرح هذا المنتج منذ عام‏,‏ ولم تتجاوز نسبة التعثر‏1%‏ مؤكدا اهمية تغطية المحاذير وفق شروط ومعايير محددة يضعها البنك قبل التوسع في هذا المجال‏.‏

و اضاف احمد البرادعى ان ابرز معوق امام التوسع في القروض الاستهلاكية والتجزئة المصرفية هو عدم وجود مركز تجميع مخاطر الائتمان للأفراد‏,‏ حتي الآن للتعرف علي المركز المالي لكل عميل‏,‏ ولكنه اضاف ان البنك المركزي يسعي حاليا الي اقامة قاعدة لتجميع المعلومات عن ائتمان الافراد من ألفي جنيه فأكثر بدلا من حد الـ‏40‏ الف المعمول به حاليا‏,‏ ويتوقع ان يؤدي ذلك الي زيادة حجم الائتمان الاستهلاكي‏.

‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفت شركة مايكروسوفت الأمريكية لصناعة البرمجيات الاتهامات الموجهة إليها بتصميم برامج خاصة لإسرائيل تتيح لها التجسس على المواقع العربية على شبكة الإنترنت. 

وأكد بيان أصدره مكتب الشركة بالرياض أن مايكروسوفت لا تصمم أي برامج لأغراض عسكرية. وأشار مدير التسويق فهد السديري إلى أن المؤسسة لا تفرض أيضا قيودا على استخدام برامجها. ووصف الاتهامات التي نشرها أحد مواقع الإنترنت العربية بأنها لا أساس لها من الصحة. 

وتشير التقديرات إلى أن حوالي 50 مليون شخص يستخدمون برامج مايكروسوفت في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمالي أفريقيا, وللمؤسسة الأميركية العملاقة 29 مكتبا في المنطقة.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ذكر تقرير لمركز دراسات الاقتصاد الرقمي في دبي ان عدد مشتركي المحمول في العالم العربي وصل الى ما يقرب من 24 مليون مشترك متجاوزاً بذلك عدد المشتركين في الهاتف الثابت. 

وقال التقرير ان نسبة النمو المتحققة خلال الاشهر العشرة الاولى من هذا العام نحو 43.5 % يتوقع ان ترتفع مع نهاية العام الى 52 %.

و اضاف التقرير ان هناك امكانية ان يصل الفرق بين مشتركي الهاتف الثابت والمحمول الى مليون مشترك بنهاية العام. 

و يؤكد التقرير ان عدد مشتركي المحمول في كل من الامارات والبحرين والكويت وقطر والاردن ولبنان والسعودية والمغرب يفوق عدد مشتركي الهاتف الثابت وقال عبد القادر كاملي رئيس مركز دراسات الاقتصاد الرقمي ومدير البحوث ان النمو القوي في عدد مشتركي المحمول يعود الى مشروعات التوسع والتطوير من قبل الشركات المزودة لخدمات المحمول ، مثل تلك العاملة في الاسواق المصرية والاردنية والتونسية، والى خدمات جديدة مثل البطاقات مسبقة الدفع التي وصلت مبيعاتها في السوق السعودية الى حوالي 1.6 مليون بطاقة خلال سبعة اشهر، منذ طرحها في الاسواق في ابريل 2002. 

اكد كاملي ان معدل انتشار المحمول في العالم العربي ما يزال منخفضا، اذ لا يمثل مشتركو المحمول البالغ عددهم حوالي 23.7 مليون، سوى 8 % من اجمالي السكان، وذلك بالمقارنة مع معدل انتشار على مستوى العالم يبلغ في المتوسط نحو 17 %. ولكن يتوقع ان تلحق البلدان العربية ببقية البلدان خلال الثلاث سنوات القادمة، وذلك مع اتجاه الحكومات في المنطقة الى تحرير اسواق الاتصالات وادخال لاعبين جدد وتعزيز المنافسة. 

ويوجد تفاوت في معدلات انتشار المحمول ضمن مجموعة البلدان العربية ذاتها. فعلى سبيل المثال، يفوق معدل انتشار المحمول في بلدان مجلس التعاون لكنه لا يزال يقف عند مستوى 26 % الذي يزيد قليلا على نصف قيمة نظيره لقارة امريكا الشمالية. وباستثناء بلدان مجلس التعاون، فان معدل انتشار المحمول في العالم العربي ينخفض الى نحو 5 %، حسبما يبين التقرير.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفى اللواء الدهشوري حرب رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم وجود أي نيه لدى مصر للإعتذار عن تنظيم كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2006 ، وقال الدهشوري في تصريحات صحفية نشرت اليوم ان 'اقامة مثل هذا الحدث الكبير في أي بلد يعد مكسب كبير علي جميع المستويات وهناك دول كثيرة تتمني استضافة كأس الأمم'.

وحول قرار الاتحاد الإفريقي باعتبار كأس الامم الأفريقية 2006 غير مؤهلة مباشرة لكأس العالم قال الدهشوري: 'كنا نتمني ان تكون مؤهلة لكأس العالم ولكن اذا كان الاتحاد الأفريقي بدل قراره فذلك خطؤه ففي حضور جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم‏,‏ وعيسي حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي أعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي ان هذه البطولة مؤهلة لكأس العالم وجوزيف بلاتر يعرف ذلك تماما'.

وأضاف: 'الخطأ سببه الاتحادان الدولي‏,‏ والأفريقي وليس لنا ذنب في أننا سعينا لتحقيق مصلحة مصر‏,‏ لقد غيروا قراراتهم وبالتالي فهم يتحملون نتيجة ماحدث‏'.‏

ونفى الدهشوري وجود اي نيه لدى مصر للاعتذار عن تنظيم البطولة كرد لقرار الاتحاد الإفريقي وقال: 'أري ان الاعتذار عن استضافة بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية امر لايليق بمكانة مصر ومصداقيتها في جميع الأوساط'.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

وجه النادي الزمالك اعتذرا عن عدم المشاركة في بطولة دبي الدولية الرابعة عشرة لكرة السلة والتي ينظمها اتحاد السلة بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة خلال الفترة من 5 الى 13 يناير المقبل، وجاء اعتذار الزمالك لغياب خمسة من لاعبيه الاساسيين المؤثرين ضمن صفوف المنتخب المصري الذي يستعد حاليا للمشاركة في بطولة افريقيا. 

وكانت ادارة النادي قد قررت في اجتماعها الذي عقد امس الاول برئاسة الدكتور كمال درويش وبتوصية من مدرب الفريق عصام عبدالحميد الاعتذار عن البطولة لعدم وجود البدلاء الاكفاء للاعبي المنتخب الوطني، وتقرر إبلاغ الاتحاد المصري لكرة السلة واللجنة المنظمة العليا لبطولة دبي. 

ومن المنتظر ان يكون نادي الاتحاد السكندري متصدر دوري كرة السله هو البديل للزمالك بعد ان ابدى مسئولوه الموافقة على السفر والمشاركة في البطولة. وكان الاتحاد قد فاز في آخر مباراة له على فريق الجزيرة بطل العرب السابق بفارق 20 نقطة في بطولة الدوري العام. 

من جهة آخرى أعتذرت شركة 'فيدكس' التى كان من المقرر ان ترعى مشاركة فريق الزمالك للجنة العليا المنظمة لبطولة دبي عن عدم المشاركة في البطولة الدولية، وتجري اللجنة حاليا الاتصال مع احدى الشركات المحلية لترعى مشاركة فريق الاتحاد السكندري.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قبل ايام قليلة من اللقاء الذي تنتظره جماهير الكرة المصرية بين نادي الزمالك بطل افريقيا وبين نادي لاتسيو الإيطالي، أعلن سيرجيو كراجنوتي رئيس نادي لاتسيو الايطالي انه سيتقدم باستقالته من منصبه بمجرد انتخاب اعضاء جدد بمجلس ادارة النادي الا انه اعرب عن ثقته في انه سيترك وراءه فريق كرة قدم قوياً بالرغم من المشاكل المالية التي سيرثها الرئيس الجديد للنادي. 

وقال كراجنوتي البالغ من العمر 62 عاما في تصريحات صحفية نشرت أمس بصحيفة 'لا جازيتا ديلو سبورت' الإيطالية: 'الحياة عبارة عن مجموعة من الدورات وقد انتهت هذه الدورة, اشعر بارتياح لاني قدمت الكثير لهذا النادي, انا سعيد لاني سأترك فريقا قويا خلفي'.

وكان كراجنوتي قد عرض النادي للبيع الشهر الماضي بعد ان عجز عن سداد مستحقاته عن سندات تزيد قيمتها عن مليار يورو، ومع معاناة النادي من الديون وقلة العائدات تأخر لاتسيو عن دفع اجور معظم لاعبيه منذ يونيو الماضي. 

وقد بدأ اللاعبون في الضغط بداية الاسبوع الماضي على إدارة النادي لدفع مستحقاتهم فقد حث دييجو سيموني لاعب خط الوسط كراجنوتي على اتخاذ اجراءات لحل مشكلة الاجور، ووجه انجيلو بيروتزي حارس المرمى تحذيرا قال فيه انه يريد اجره المتأخر اربعة شهور والبالغ نحو 720 الف يورو بحلول السابع من يناير والا سيترك الفريق، بينما اشاد روبرتو مانسيني المدير الفني للفريق بكراجنوتي وبصبر اللاعبين على الأزمة. 

وقال روبرتو مانسيني المدير الفني للفريق للصحيفة: 'سلوك اللاعبين كان رائعا في مثل هذا الوقت العصيب, وعندما يترك الرئيس النادي سيكون الامر مؤلما, اننا ندين له بالكثير واعتقد انه اتخذ هذا القرار لصالح النادي'.

ومن المتوقع ان تأخذ استقالة كراجنوتي الشكل الرسمي في الثالث من يناير عندما يجتمع مجلس ادارة النادي وهو نفس توقيت مباراة الفريق مع الزمالك. 
ولم يهزم لاتسيو خلال الـ 14 مباراة السابقة بالدوري منذ ان هزم من شييفو بداية الموسم ويحتل حاليا المركز الثالث خلف ميلانو وانترناسيونالي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عبر أسامة الباز المستشار السياسي للرئيس حسنى مبارك خلال لقاء مع أساتذة جامعة المنصورة عن اعتقاده بأن الحرب ضد العراق ليست حتمية رغم الحشود العسكرية الأمريكية والبريطانية المكثفة في المنطقة، لكنها في الوقت نفسه ليست مستبعدة. 

وقال الباز إنه لو قامت الحرب فلن يستطيع أحد ايقافها لأن الضرب سيتم بصواريخ موجهة من آلاف الكيلو مترات وأن حل قضية العراق ينبغي أن يتم بالحوار العقلاني مع كل الأطراف. 

ووصف الباز الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي بأنه ليس صراع وجود ولا حدود، انما هو صراع حقوق لافتاً إلى انه لا يتفق مع من يرون ان الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي هو صراع بين مسلمين ويهود بل هو صراع سياسي نجم اصلا عن ظهور الحركة الصهيونية في اوروبا والتي طالبت بتأسيس إسرائيل في المنطقة العربية لحل مشكلات اليهود في اوروبا . 

واضاف إن مصر تتابع مواقف اسرائيل من عملية السلام والغائها جميع الاتفاقات مع الفلسطينيين بما فيها الاتفاق على انسحاب قواتها من الأراضي الفلسطينية. 

وحول القدرات النووية الاسرائيلية قال الباز إنه بمجرد التوصل الى اتفاقات سلام بين اسرائيل ودول الطوق لابد من تصفية البرنامج النووي الاسرائيلي الذي يتعارض مع السلام ويشكل خللا في المنطقة .

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اجرى الرئيس حسني مبارك أمس اتصالاً هاتفياً مع الأخ العقيد معمر القذافي قائد الثورة الليبية ، تم خلاله بحث الوضع المتردي والخطير في المنطقة‏,‏ وأهمية تنشيط آليات العمل العربي المشترك‏,‏ لمواجهة هذا الوضع‏ ونتائج الزيارة الأخيرة التي قام بها أحمد ماهر وزير الخارجية الي الجماهيرية الليبية..‏ ويعد هذا الاتصال هو الثاني بين الزعيمين خلال‏24‏ ساعة‏.

وكان قائد الثورة الليبية قد استقبل اول امس السيد أحمد ماهر وزير الخارجية‏,‏ وناقش معه سبل عودة التضامن والتنسيق العربي المشترك‏.

كما اجرى السيد الرئيس أمس اتصالاً هاتفياً مع الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.. تناول المواقف العربية في ضوء المتغيرات الاقليمية والمستجدات الدولية بالنسبة للمسألة العراقية والقضية الفلسطينية . 

‏‏

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اقتحمت قوات الاحتلال الاسرائيلى أمس منطقة المغارة في مدينة رام الله‏,‏ حيث استشهد ‏5 ‏ فلسطينيين‏,‏ من بينهم اثنان من كوادر المقاومة الإسلامية حماس وهما‏:‏ بسام لطفي ومهدي سمير عبيد‏,‏ الذي استشهد في كمين وهو يستقل سيارته‏.

كما اجتاحت قوات الاحتلال الاسرائيلى ايضا بلدة قباطية في جنين‏,‏ حيث اغتالت حمزة أبوالرب ـ‏35‏ عاما ـ من حركة الجهاد الإسلامي‏, وقد أصيب‏5‏ عسكريين إسرائيليين من بينهم ضابط‏,‏ في هذه العملية . 

استشهد شاب فلسطيني وأصيب‏7‏ آخرون برصاص قوات الاحتلال ‏فى نابلس,‏ كما استشهد جمال نادر من كتائب شهداء الأقصي في طولكرم‏,‏ واستشهد فلسطيني سابع في جنوب قطاع غزة‏,‏ وتم اعتقال‏15‏ فلسطينيا في مناطق متفرقة بالضفة‏.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

صرح الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين في رسالة بمناسبة احتفالات عيد الميلاد إنه إذا جرت أعمال التفتيش بنزاهة فإن نتائجها ستفضح الأكاذيب الأمريكية، وتثبت خلو العراق من أي أسلحة للدمار الشامل. 

وأضاف الرئيس العراقي: 'نحن واثقون من أن ما ستسفر عنه نتائج التفتيش سيشكل صدمة كبيرة للولايات المتحدة ويفضح أكاذيبها، لو سارت الأمور وفق السياق الفني والمهني غير المغرض وتخلصت منظومة فرق التفتيش من الضغط الأمريكي والبريطاني والصهيوني'. وتابع 'عندها سيكتشف العالم زيف ادعاءاتها ويطلع على نيات السوء والغدر في نفوس مسؤوليها مثلما هي'.

وأشار الرئيس العراقي في خطابه إلى أن الإجراءات الاحتفالية التى تجري بمناسبة احتفالات المسيحيين بأعياد الميلاد هذا العام تشوبها 'ظروف خاصة تسود العالم قاطبة، .. تعرفون أن قوى الشر والظلام أوجدتها لخلق حالة من عدم الاستقرار وإشاعة الفوضى والفتن والتناحر وخلق التوتر في مناطق متعددة من العالم بما يمكنها من التحكم والسيطرة على مقدرات الدول وثروات شعوبها ومستقبلها'.

وأضاف الرئيس العراقي: 'بناء على ذلك، تأتي الهجمة الأمريكية الصهيونية على العراق، وتتصاعد نبرة التهديد بالعدوان العسكري الواسع على شعبنا الآمن، بالإضافة إلى العدوان الماثل والحصار الجائر، متذرعة بحجج وافتراءات واهية لا تمت إلى الحقيقة بصلة'. 

جدير بالذكر ان المسيحيين يشكلون نسبة صغيرة بالنسبة لعدد المواطنين العراقيين البالغ 24 مليون نسمة. ومن أهم الشخصيات العراقية المسيحية طارق عزيز، نائب رئيس الوزراء العراقي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

كشفت صحيفة امريكية‏,‏ النقاب عن أن المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية‏(‏ سي‏.‏آي‏.‏إيه‏)‏ تحتفظ في قاعدة باجرام الجوية الأفغانية‏,‏ بمركز سري لاستجواب الأشخاص الذين تعتقلهم في أفغانستان وتشك في أنهم ينتمون الي تنظيم القاعدة‏,‏ وأنها تستخدم أسلوب الضغط والترهيب لانتزاع الاعترافات منهم‏.

‏ وقالت الصحيفة الامريكية,‏ إن هذا المركز يتكون من مجموعة من الحاويات المعدنية الكبيرة‏,‏ ويتم فيه استخدام وسائل متعددة للضغط علي المعتقلين الذين يرفضون التعاون بتركهم واقفين أو جالسين القرفصاء لساعات طويلة‏,‏ وهم معصوبو الأعين‏ او تركهم في أوضاع مؤلمة لمدة‏24‏ ساعة وبدون نوم‏,‏ مع تسليط أضواء شديدة عليهم‏,‏ وهو ما يسمي تكنيك الضغط والترهيب‏. و عندما تفشل في انتزاع اعترافات من أي مشتبه به‏,‏ فإنها قد تقوم بتسليمه الي أجهزة المخابرات في البلدان المعروفة بانتشار التعذيب فيها‏,‏ وذلك بالرغم من أن الإدارة الأمريكية تدين تلك الدول في تقريرها عن حقوق الإنسان‏.‏ 

‏ وبالرغم من أن المخابرات الأمريكية امتنعت عن التعليق علي هذا التقرير فإن المسئولين الأمريكيين الذين تحدثت معهم الصحيفة‏,‏ دافعوا عن اللجوء لهذه الأساليب ووصفوها بأنها ضرورية وعادلة‏,‏ وأن الشعب الأمريكي يؤيد وجهة نظرهم

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعتبرت الصحف الإيرانية الصادرة أمس أن سقوط الطائرة الأوكرانية يرجع الى 'مؤامرة صهيونية'، ورجحت صحيفة 'جام جام' الايرانية المحافظة وجود ايادي مخربة وراء حادث الطائرة الاوكرانية من طراز 'انطونوف ـ 140' التي تحطمت الاثنين الماضي في ايران مما اسفر عن مصرع 46 شخصا بينهم 39 خبيرا روسيا في علوم الطيران والفضاء. 

وذكرت الصحيفة ان فرضية التخريب ليست مستبعدة نظرا لوجود خبراء روس على متن الطائرة، مشيرة الى تواجد عناصر من جهاز المخابرات الإسرائيلي 'الموساد' في تركيا حيث توقفت الطائرة لاسباب تقنية قبل استكمال رحلتها. 

من جهة آخرى أعتبر خبير عسكري إيراني أن سقوط الطائرة يرجح أن يكون بسبب عطل فني في مرحلة كان يفترض ببرج المراقبة أن يصحح مسار الطائرة. 

وكان برج المراقبة قد طلب من الطائرة عند دخولها المجال الجوي في أصفهان الهبوط في البداية إلى 10000 قدم، ثم طلب منها الهبوط الى500 7 قدم، ثم طلب من الطيار الالتفاف بدائرة قطرها 5000 6 قدم إلا أن الطيار التف في دائرة قطرها 8 آلاف قدم، وفي هذه الأثناء انقطع الاتصال بين الطيار والبرج. 

وردت بعض المصادر عملية انقطاع الإتصال بين الجانبين الى عملية تدخل أقمار اصطناعية أدت إلى تعطيل الأجهزة وقطع التواصل بين البرج والطائرة مما أدى إلى سقوطها. 

بينما أشارت بعض المصادر الآخرى إلى أن كافة الإشارات أصبحت تدل على أن سقوط الطائرة الأوكرانية كان رسالة أمريكية لروسيا وإيران اللتين أكدتا على استمرار التعاون النووي السلمي بينهما . وقالت المصادر إن الطائرة تتمتع بقدرات عالية منها الانطلاق من مدرجات للطيران صغيرة أو غير مجهزة والهبوط في مناطق صعبة، إضافة إلى قدرة مرتفعة على المناورة في السماء. 

من جهة اخرى، قالت 'وكالة الانباء الايرانية الرسمية' انه تم تأجيل اجراء التجربة لطائرة 'ايران ـ140' الجديدة حتى اليوم الخميس بسبب الحادث, وكانت وسائل اعلام رسمية قد افادت في وقت سابق ان ايران ستجري التجربة المقررة امس رغم وقوع الحادث وان المشاركين سيقفون دقيقة حداد على ضحايا الحادث. 

وكانت اوكرانيا قد وقعت عام 1995 اتفاقا مع طهران حول انتاج ثمانين طائرة من طراز 'ايران ـ 140' التى تتسع لـ 52 راكبا.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

قرر الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) توقيع عقوبات مالية قاسية على ناديي الزمالك والرجاء البيضاوي المغربي اللذين كانا طرفي مباراة نهائي بطولة دوري رابطة الأبطال الإفريقية، حيث قرر الإتحاد معاقبة نادي الزمالك بخصم مبلغ 250 ألف دولار من مستحقاته المالية لدى الاتحاد بعد فوزه بكأس البطولة وجائزة المليون دولار. 

وبرر الإتحاد هذا القرار العنيف بأن الزمالك خالف التعليمات، وسمح لعدد من المحطات التلفزيونية المصرية والعربية بالوجود في ملعب استاد القاهرة في المباراة النهائية وبث لقطات من المباراة على الهواء مباشرة، برغم احتكار قناة فضائية لحق بث كل مباريات البطولة. 

اما نادي الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي فقد قرر الكاف توقيع غرامة مالية بخصم 300 ألف دولار من مستحقاته لدى الاتحاد، التي تبلغ 400 ألف دولار فقط، بعد أن خالف المسؤولون في النادي التعليمات وارتدى لاعبو الرجاء في مباراتي النهائي قمصاناً عليها شعارات شركات أخرى غير راعية للبطولة. 

وكان الكاف قد عاقب الرجاء من قبل بغرامة مالية قدرها 15 ألف دولار فقط، لكن الشركة الفرنسية الراعية للبطولة أكدت أن خسائرها المادية جراء مخالفات الزمالك والرجاء أكبر من ذلك، ولهذا تم تغليظ العقوبات، ومن جهتهم أعلن المسؤولون في نادي الزمالك رفضهم الرضوخ لأمر العقوبات، وقاموا بإرسال أكثر من مذكرة احتجاج للاتحاد الإفريقي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

دخل نادي الوحدة الإماراتي كمنافس قوي ضد الهلال السعودي في صفقة الفوز بضم نجم منتخب مصر والزمالك حازم إمام، حيث أرسل مسؤولو نادي الوحدة برقية إلى مجلس إدارة الزمالك برئاسة الدكتور كمال درويش لمعرفة الشروط المطلوبة للتعاقد مع اللاعب. 

ومن جهته أكد درويش أن عرض الوحدة لم يدخل حيز التفكير لأن الزمالك لا يريد التخلي عن لاعبه في ظل حاجة الفريق إلى جهوده في بطولتي الدوري والكأس، وهي ذات الأسباب التي أبداها درويش رداً على عرض الهلال السعودي. 

غير ان بقية أعضاء مجلس إدارة الزمالك يرحبون باحتراف حازم إمام، للنادي الذي يدفع أعلى سعر وحدد المسؤولون بالنادي مبلغ 5 ملايين دولار شرطاً للموافقة على احترافه, خاصة بعد أن وافق النادي الأهلي على الاستغناء عن خدمات نجمه ومدافعه الدولي إبراهيم سعيد الذي تمت الموافقة على احترافه في إيفرتون الإنجليزي على سبيل الإعارة لمدة 5 أشهر مقابل 80 ألف جنيه إسترليني, وهناك نية لدى الأهلي لبيعه نهائياً لايفرتون مقابل مليون ونصف المليون جنيه إسترليني. 

من جهة أخرى قرر نادي الزمالك مخاطبة رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة اليد حسن مصطفى بشأن استضافة الزمالك لبطولة العالم الثانية للأندية العام المقبل، وذلك بعد فوز الفريق بكأس إفريقيا للأندية أبطال الدوري وقبلها بكأس السوبر الإفريقي.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

أصيب الحارس المصري السويدى رامي شعبان حارس مرمى نادي الأرسنال الإنجليزي لكرة القدم بإصابة عنيفة أدت الى كسر مضاعف في عظمتي الساق اثر اصطدامه مع احد زملائه خلال التدريب أمس الأو، ونقل رامي شعبان على اثر الإصابة الى مستشفى في العاصمة الإنجليزية لندن واجريت له عملية. 

وقالت المتحدثة باسم نادي ارسنال اماندا دوتشيري للصحفيين: 'لا املك اي معلومات حول خطورة الاصابة ولا عن مدة غيابه عن الملاعب'.

وكان رامي الذى اصيب قبل بضعة اسابيع في مباراة فريقه ضد مانشستر يونايتد بشد في عضلة الفخذ منعته من مواصلة اللعب خلفا لسيمان المصاب ايضا يمني نفسه بالعودة للمباريات والمشاركة خلال هذا الاسبوع، لكن الاصابة الجديدة قد تقضي على آماله في المشاركة قبل 3 اشهر على اقل تقدير. 

وكان مدرب ارسنال، الفرنسي ارسين فينجر قد اشرك شعبان البالغ من العمر 27 عاما، في مباراتين ضد روما، وايندهوفن ضمن دوري ابطال اوروبا واظهر براعة في التصدي للهجمات مما ادى الى الاستعانة به اساسيا في مباريات الدوري حتى اصيب امام مانشستر وخرج قبل نهاية الشوط الاول. 

ويتنافس رامي شعبان مع المخضرم ديفيد سيمان (38 عام)، والشاب ستيوارت تايلور (22 عام)، على مركز الحارس الاساسي في التشكيلة. وكان شعبان المولود لأب مصري وأم فنلندية في استوكهولم قد انضم الى ارسنال في اغسطس الماضي قادما من ديورجاردن السويدي. 

وكان منتخبا مصر والسويد قد ابديا اعجابهما بشعبان وطلبا ان ينضم لصفوفهما لكنه طلب مهلة منهما تراوحت بين 3 الى 6 أشهر.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اعلنت اللجنة الفنية للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم إيقاف 3 لاعبين من المنتخب المغربي حتى نهاية منافسات بطولة كأس العرب المقامة حاليا في الكويت لخروجهم عن الروح الرياضية ومحاولتهم الاعتداء على حكم مباراة فريقهم مع السودان التي جرت اول من امس. 

واشارت اللجنة الى ان المبعدين عن مباراتي دور نصف النهائي والنهائي هم ابو شعيب مباركي واسامة السويدي وطلحة مصطفى، وارجع المجتمعون ذلك الى التقرير الوارد من حكم اللقاء الاماراتي محمد عمر الذي اكد قيام اللاعبين المذكورين بالبصق عليه فضلا عن محاولاتهم الاعتداء عليه عقب المباراة التي خسروها (صفر/1). 

وكشف اعضاء اللجنة الفنية ان العقوبات التي صدرت بحق ابو شعيب مباركي وطلحة مصطفى واسامة السويدي سترفع عقب نهاية البطولة الى لجنة العقوبات والتأديب في الاتحاد العربي وربما يتم رفع ذلك ايضا الى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم لتفعيل هذا القرار حسب لوائح الفيفا. 

وبذلك سيغيب ابرز لاعبي المغرب ابو شعيب مباركي واسامة السويدي وطلحة مصطفى عن مباراة المنتخب السعودي في نصف نهائي كأس العرب الحالية وهو الامر الذي وضع مدرب المغرب مصطفى مديح في حرج كبير. وكان مديح اشتكى قبل ايام من تناقص عدد لاعبيه بسبب الاصابات التي استشرت في صفوف منتخب بلاده وزاد على ذلك عقوبات الايقاف. 

وفي الوقت ذاته سيكون المنتخب السعودي المستفيد الاكبر من هذا القرار سيما ان ابو شعيب مباركي يعتبر أمهر لاعبي المغرب سيغيب عن المواجهة مما يخفف عن فان ديرليم عبئا كبيرا لا سيما من الناحية الدفاعية .

----------


## hemabasha2010

*إعدام مصاحف تزن أربعة أطناب بمصر
إعدام مصاحف تزن أربعة أطنان بمصر فى العاشر من رمضان ..
جهاز العاشر من رمضان أعدم ما يعادل أربعة أطنان من نسخ المصاحف , وذلك لأسباب أنها تحتوى على بعض الاخطاء الاملائية الى غير ذلك من الاخطاء الاشبة بالتحريف .
وقد رفض الأزهر الشريف تلك المصاحف بعد عرضها على اللجان المتخصصة بالأزهر وتبين لتلك اللجان أن تلك المصاحف نسخ غير متطابقة مع الاصل ومخالفة ويوجد بها عدد من الأخطاء سواء فى النصوص أو غير ذلك ,مما دفع اللجنة المراجعة لتلك المصاحف الى التحفظ عليها واعدامها .

أخبار مصر اليوم   egyptnewstoday.blogspot.com
أخبار مصر اليوم , أحدث الأخبار المصرية أولا بأول ننقلها بين يديك ، آخر الأخبار والأنباء العاجلة وطائفة من التحقيقات والتحليلات والتقارير المفصلة الخاصة بجمهورية مصر العربية من أخبار رياضية , أخبار المنتخب المصرى و النادى الاهلى و نادى الزمالك والاخبار السياسية والاخبار الاقتصادية والاخبار الاجتماعية , والاخبار المحلية اخبار الفنانين أخبار الحواث أخبار الجرائم موجز لاهم الانباء والاخبار نضعة بين يديك على مدار الساعة , وايضا العالمية كل ذلك بين يديك
كل ذلك على موقع   أخبار مصر اليوم 
*

----------


## hemabasha2010

*شوبير : الحياة سبورت ستنطلق خلال ايام 
فى تصريح للكابتن أحمد شوبير.
كشف فى هذا التصريح عن احداث جديدة فى تلك الازمة بينة وبين مرتضى منصور والتى اشتعلت منذ فترة وقال شوبير لن علق على ما قالة مرتضى منصور خاصة فى الحلقة التى جمعت بينة وبين مدحت شلبى لان مرتضى منصور لا يشغلة على الاطلاق، وأن تلك الزوبعة التى يسعى اليها مرتضى لن تؤثر فى على الاطلاق لاننى أقف على ارضية صلبة وذلك لحسن التواصل بينة وبين الجمهور على حد قولة .
كما أضاف كابتن أحمد شوبير الى أنة مشغول جدا فى الفترة القادمة حيث أنة يسعى الى الترتيب لاطلاق قناة الحياة سبورت ، حيث قال :
من المقرر أن احصل على التردد الفضائى الخاص بالقناة " الحياة سبورت " فى الفترة القادمة الثلاثاء المقبل بالتحديد.
وسوف تكون القناة جاهزة للانطلاق خلال أيام من الحصول على التردد الفضائى الخاص بها ، وسوف أعود من جديد لجمهورى عبر تلك القناة .
المصدر : اخبار مصر اليوم*

----------


## hemabasha2010

*السحر الاسود ... هل أنت تريد تعلم السحر الاسود ؟. Black magic books
كتب السحر الاسود 4 - مخطوط سحر فرعون - من السحر الاسود
كتاب السحر الاسود شمس المعارف الكبرى
هل تعلم ما هو السحر الاسود قبل أن تبدأ فى البحث عن أى من هذة الكتب ؟
المصدر : اخبار مصر اليوم*

----------

